# knitting tea party friday 31 march '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 31 March '17

Weren't we just celebrating New Year's Day? A fourth of the year gone already.

A foggy heavily overcast day - damp and cold. We have lots of puddles from the rain. Too cold for Bentley to go out and play in them. It's Friday so Heidi is in town with Katie - getting her hair done - grocery shopping - cleaning house - just visiting. Heidi really enjoys the day almost more than Katie.

I have Blanco on my couch in the living room - sound asleep. He arrived early this morning. He slept under my computer table for a while - then almost crawled in bed with me - finally ending up on the couch. He hates storms and he must have felt a storm somewhere because he was really agitated. I think the barometric pressure had something to do with it. I just love him to pieces.

A note about the following recipe - it would help if you used the URL and looked at the video. While the directions are rather clear - a picture is worth a thousand words - so to speak. I hope someone tries this - it looks so good.

Sunny Spinach Pie Is Healthy and Delicious

Ingredients For Sunny Spinach Pie:

14 Rhodes Yeast Dinner Rolls, thawed to room temperature
12 ounces fresh baby spinach leaves
1 1/2 cups ricotta cheese
12 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled
2 eggs
1 1/3 cups grated Asiago cheese
salt and pepper to taste
2/3 cup bread crumbs
sesame seeds

How To Make Sunny Spinach Pie Recipe

1. Spray counter lightly with non-stick cooking spray.

2. Combine 7 rolls and roll into a 12-inch circle. Repeat with remaining rolls. Cover both circles with plastic wrap and let rest.

3. Boil spinach for one minute and drain well. Pat dry as much as possible. Cut it with a sharp knife to facilitate.

4. Mix it with the ricotta cheese.

5. Mix dry spinach with ricotta cheese.

6. Add 1 egg, cheese and bacon. Season with salt and pepper.

7. Remove wrap from dough and place one circle on a sprayed 12-inch pizza pan. Sprinkle bread crumbs on the dough (helpful hint: only place bread crumbs in the areas where the spinach mixture will be) to absorb excess moisture.

8. Place a large dollop (about 3/4 cup) of the spinach filling in the middle of the circle and spread the remainder in a ring about 1 inch from the edge of the circle and not touching the middle dollop. Lightly brush the edge of the dough with water to help seal the pie. Also lightly brush the dough around the mound of filling with water.

9. Place the second circle of dough over the spinach filling. Arrange it so the edges of the dough meet. Press the edges together with a fork all the way around. Using a pizza cutter cut around edge to make it more round.

10.; Place a bowl carefully over the dough covered spinach mound in the center of the circle and gently but firmly press down to seal the dough.

11. Leave bowl in place and using kitchen scissors or a sharp knife cut the pie in 20-24 slices from the bowl to the edge.

12. Twist each slice 90 degrees so the spinach shows.

13. Remove the bowl. Mix the remaining egg with 1 tablespoon of water and brush over all of the dough. Sprinkle the centre with sesame seeds.

14. Bake at 350°F 25-30 minutes or until dough is a deep golden brown.

There is a full recipe and tutorial on the Italian Chips Site. You can find the details here

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/sunny-spinach-pie

Bierocks Recipe

This is an old German recipe handed down from generation to generation, using foods grown or raised on the family farm. I remember helping my grandmother make these when I could barely see over the kitchen table!-Ellen Batt, Hoisington, Kansas

Prep: 30 min. + rising 
Bake: 30 min.
MAKES 24 servings
Ingredients

DOUGH:

10 to 11 cups all-purpose flour, divided
1 package (1/4-ounce) active dry yeast
1/2 cup sugar
2 teaspoons salt
2-1/2 cups water
1 cup whole milk
1/2 cup butter, cubed
2 eggs

FILLING:

2 pounds ground beef
1 large onion, chopped
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon ground white pepper
2 pounds shredded cabbage, cooked and drained

Directions
For dough:

1. In a large bowl, combine 4 cups of flour, yeast, sugar and salt; mix well and set aside.

2. In a saucepan, heat water, milk and butter just until butter melts. Remove from heat and cool to 120°-130°.

3. Combine with flour mixture; add eggs. Using an electric mixer, blend at low speed until moistened then beat at medium speed for 3 minutes. By hand, gradually stir in enough remaining flour to make firm dough.

4. Knead on a floured surface about 10 minutes.

5. Place in a greased bowl, turning once to grease top. Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 1 hour. Punch dough down; let rise again until almost doubled.

For the filling:

1. Brown beef with onion, salt and pepper; drain.

2. Mix together with cabbage; set aside.

Making the bierocks:

1. Divide the dough into fourths.

2. Roll each piece into a 15x10-in. rectangle.

3. Cut into 5-inch squares.

4. Spoon 1/3 to 1/2 cup filling onto each square.

5. Bring the four corners up over the filling; pinch together to seal. Repeat with remaining dough and filling. Place on greased baking sheets.

6. Bake at 375° for 30 minutes or until brown. .
Nutritional Facts: 1 each: 323 calories - 9g fat - 4g saturated fat - 48mg cholesterol - 475mg sodium - 47g carbohydrate - 7g sugars - 2g fiber - 14g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/bierocks

Mexican Molletes - avocado, bean and cheese melts

Author: Aimee
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 5 mins
Total time: 15 mins
Serves/Yield: 12 small molletes

Ingredients

6 small bolillos or similar crusty rolls
2 tablespoons salted butter, softened
1 1/2 cups refried beans
1 1 /2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
1 ripe avocado
sour cream
salsa
alfalfa sprouts or shredded lettuce

Instructions

1. Preheat a broiler to 550F.

2. Split the bolillos in two and arrange on a rimmed baking sheet. Spread with butter. Place in the oven and broil for 1-2 minutes, or until the edges begin to crisp. Carefully remove from the oven.

3. Divide the refried beans among the toasted bolillos, about 2 tablespoons each. Smash them down with the back of a fork. Sprinkle half of the cheese over the beans.

4. Cut the avocado in half and remove the pit. Cut into quarters and peel off the skin. Slice each quarter into three sections. Place a slice of avocado on each bolillo bun.

5. Sprinkle remaining cheese all over the avocado.

6. Place under the broiler and cook for 2-3 minutes, until the cheese is fully melted. Keep a close eye on the pan and do not walk away.

7. Remove from oven and cool molletes slightly. Serve hot with sour cream, salsa and sprouts or lettuce.

http://www.simplebites.net/mexican-molletes-avocado-bean-cheese-melts/

Lemon Gooey Butter Cookies - Best Ever - from scratch!

WARNING: DO NOT eat the cookie dough or there will not be enough to bake cookies!
Seriously. You just might want to grab a spoon and sneak a trip over to the living room and camp out on the sofa and binge watch TV whilst cozying up with the mixing bowl full of this incredibly wicked cookie dough. It is a cookie dough like no other. You have been warned.

Author: Stacy|Wickedgoodkitchen.com
Prep Time: 30 minutes
Cook Time: 45 minutes
Total Time: 1 hour, 15 minutes
Yield: Makes about 2½ dozen cookies.

Ingredients

2¼ cups (270 grams) organic all-purpose flour, such as King Arthur Flour®
2 teaspoons (about 8 grams) baking powder
1 (8-ounce/226-gram) package cream cheese, such as Philadelphia®, softened
½ cup (1 stick/113 grams) unsalted butter, softened
1½ cups (300 grams) granulated sugar
2 tablespoons (12 grams) freshly grated lemon zest, from 2 large lemons
1½ tablespoons (22.5 ml) freshly squeezed lemon juice
1 teaspoon (5 ml) pure vanilla extract
1/8 teaspoon (a few drops) lemon oil, such as Boyajian® -Omit for gluten-free variation.
1/8 teaspoon natural yellow gel based food coloring, such as CHEFMASTER®
1 teaspoon (5 grams) kosher salt, or ¾ teaspoon regular table salt
1 large egg plus 1 large egg yolk (mine weighed 71 grams w/o shells)
1 cup (120 grams) confectioners' sugar, sifted, for rolling & dusting cookies

Directions

1. In a medium bowl, whisk together flour and baking powder until well blended. Set aside.

2. Using an electric stand mixer fitted with paddle attachment, or handheld electric mixer, cream together cream cheese and butter until well blended, creamy and smooth.

3. Beat in sugar, lemon zest and juice, vanilla, lemon oil, food coloring and salt; mix until well combined, light and fluffy, scraping the bowl with a rubber spatula when necessary.

4. Add egg and egg yolk and beat in well until creamy and light, about 1 to 2 minutes on medium speed.

5. On low speed, gradually add flour mixture and mix until just fully incorporated. Dough will be very sticky. Cover work bowl and refrigerate at least 2 hours or overnight.

6. Meanwhile, arrange oven rack in lower third of oven and preheat oven to 325ºF (165ºC). Line two baking sheets with parchment paper; set aside. Place confectioners' sugar in a small bowl; set aside.

7. Measure enough dough to roll into generous 1-inch balls, using a 1 1/3-inch spring-loaded cookie scoop (or by measuring a generous tablespoon of dough with a measuring spoon) making sure each scoopful is in equal amounts. This is important for evenly baked cookies.

8. Roll dough between palms of hands to achieve a small rounded ball and then roll in confectioners' sugar to lightly coat.

9. Place dough balls on prepared baking sheets at least 2 inches apart.

10. Bake in preheated oven until cookies have spread into round cookie shapes and are puffed and crackly, about 14 minutes. Do not overbake. The cookies will still be soft in the centers. If they start to brown around the edges, they have baked too long. The underside of the cookies should be only very lightly browned.

11. Transfer baking sheet to wire rack and allow cookies to cool on baking sheet for at least 10 minutes. Then, carefully remove cookies from baking sheet using a thin metal cookie spatula and transfer to wire rack to cool completely.

12. Once completely cooled, transfer cookies to an airtight container. Repeat with remaining dough on prepared cookie sheets.

NOTE: If desired, chill the cookies in the refrigerator in an airtight container. Before serving, dust cookies with additional confectioners' sugar. Serve cookies chilled or at room temperature.

Variation:

For Gluten-Free Lemon Gooey Butter Cookies:

Substitute 2¼ cups (360 grams) King Arthur Flour® Gluten Free Multi-Purpose Flour and 1¼ teaspoons (3.5 grams) guar gum, such as by Now Foods, for the regular all-purpose wheat flour called for in the recipe. Whisk together until well blended and then continue with recipe by whisking in the baking powder.

Also, omit pure lemon oil. See Important Food Allergy Note below.

IMPORTANT FOOD ALLERGY NOTE: Omit pure lemon oil to make Gluten-Free Lemon Gooey Butter Cookies as Boyajian® Citrus Oil Collection is processed on equipment shared with peanut oil, soy and wheat.

http://wickedgoodkitchen.com/lemon-gooey-butter-cookies-best-ever-from-scratch/

BLACK BEAN BURGERS

For a low carb option, try serving your Black Bean Burgers on Portabella Buns! Simply remove the gills and stem from 2 large portabella mushroom caps and grill over medium heat. Dress your burger with your favorite toppings such as fresh lettuce, tomato, onion and avocado. Use the Portabella Buns as you would with a regular hamburger bun!

Serves 4

Ingredients

2 cups black beans (no salt added or low sodium)
1/2 chopped yellow onion
1/4 cup finely ground flaxseed
1 Tbsp chopped garlic
2 Tbsp freshly chopped cilantro leaves
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp black pepper

Directions

1. Thoroughly rinse and strain black beans.

2. Chop the yellow onion, garlic, and cilantro leaves.

3. Combine all ingredients in a mixing bowl and stir until well mixed.

4. Transfer the contents to a food processor and pulse until it reaches a smooth yet firm consistency. Add water 1 Tbsp at a time to help reach your desired consistency.

Note: The mixture should be moist and smooth but still firm. It should not be crumbly.

5. After the mixture has reached the proper consistency, divide it into 4 patties.

6. Place a pan over medium/high heat and lightly coat with nonstick cooking spray. Place patties in the pan and cover and grill for about 4 minutes on each side. Spray the pan with cooking spray in between flips to prevent sticking. Continue cooking and flipping until they become firm and browned but not dry.

Note: If storing the black bean patties in the freezer; follow all instructions and precook patties before freezing. Let the patties cool. Place wax or parchment paper in-between each patty to prevent from sticking together. Store the patties in a ziplock bag, and freeze. Reheat each patty in the microwave before eating!

https://rabbitfoodformybunnyteeth.com/black-bean-burgers/

I notice the lilac trees are beginning to leaf - I hope it doesn't frost or get too cold for them. Lilacs smell so good and these are right outside my living room window and if I open the window the smell comes in. 
So good. --- Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NOTE: I am just the poster this week- Margaret and Kate did the bulk of the work.
The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Partyhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-458807-1.html

*Swedenme's* stomach has been playing up again. And her aunt died late last week. This coming week they get to celebrate the 21st birthday of DS #3 but also the birthday of DS#1 is at the end of the week- so will a week of mixed emotions for them all.

*jheiens* DH Don was unwell early in the week- hopefully he will recover so they go out for a belated birthday meal.

*Poledra* is getting excited about finding out the sex of Jennie's baby- a guide to what to knit! A boy. And Cassie (who was going to stay with Christopher but took off soon after arriving) is making noises about wanting to come back- but Christopher now has a house mate and Kaye really doesn't have the room or desire to deal with her unwillingness to pull her own weight around the place. She has promised Jennie that she can come at any time and this offer was made prior to Cassie thinking of it and she will pull her weight around the house.

*Gwen's* oldest DD has received a big promotion at work along an accompanying pay rise.

*Kathleendoris* went on her first demonstration last week! She had an aunt die recently, the last of that generation on her fathers side.

*Dreamweaver* is in hospital for surgery- debribement of an infected wound from previous surgery.

*flyty1n* is unwell-and this is very unusual for her.

[Railyn's[/b] GD was thought to have a tumour wrapped around a major artery. A biopsy showed that it was 'only' a blood clot. A great relief indeed as cancer was expected and she has 2 young kids.

[bCashmeregma's[/b] DB is in hospital currently. He has hydrocephalus and has had a previous brain infection resulting in some brain damage. He also has depression.

*budasha's* SIL's BIL's passed away Wednesday following a recent diagnosis of cancer.

*EJS* no longer has internet access at home and so will be an irregular visitor.

PHOTOS
5 - *Kate* - Birthday card for jheines
8 - *Sorlenna * - Tote bag
8 - *Nursenikki * - DD in her poncho
9 - *Lurker* - Part of the coast at Solosolo
12 - *Nicho* - Hawkesbury River / Inner city oasis
21 - *Swedenme * - Pretty sleeve stitch
22 - *Lurker* - Gloves for Flyty1n
26 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawing
26 - *Budasha* - Knitterati squares
32 - *Gagesmom* - Gentle breeze baby blanket
35 - *Kate* - Caitlin
38 - *Gwen* - Baby dress
42 - *Nicho* - Reunion funny
46 - *Kate* - DGN Harry
50 - *Kate* - View from Haylie Brae
54 - *Fan* - Crayfish
57 - *Sorlenna* - More quilts completed
59 - *Nicho* - Flower shop
59 - *Cronewbie* - Crawfish
59 - *Busyworkerbee* - Cyclone Debbie pictures
60 - *Gwen* - Coconut pie
71 - *Lurker* - Aurora Borealis over Loch Lomond
73 - *Busyworkerbee* - Aftermath of Cyclone Debbie
77 - *Bonnie* - Ruffled skirt / Mitts
79 - *Busyworkerbee* - Aftermath of Cyclone Debbie 
79 - *Sugarsugar* - Cyclone Debbie 
80 - *Lurker* - Latest guernsey
88 - *Kate* - Cardigans for Caitlin
92 - *Gagesmom* - Gentle breeze baby hat
96 - *Busyworkerbee* - Aftermath of Cyclone Debbie
100 - *Bonnie* - Kimber's dismantled toy!
113 - *Swedenme* green baby dress
116 - *Gweniepooh* - Baby Girl's dress

RECIPES
78 - *Tami* - Easy white bread
88 - *Bonnie* - Bierocks
105 - *Gwen* - link Chocolate Coconut Pie.
116 - *Sassafrass* Beef Sammies

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1, 23, 52, 73, 82, 86, 92, 102 *

CRAFTS
38 - *Sam* - Free socks pattern (link)
45 - *Gwen* - Layers Dress (link)
82 - *Sam* - Marian shrug (link)
120 - *Sam* link- crochet dishcloths

OTHERS
22 - *Darowil* - Australian magpie (link)
39 - *Kiwifrau * - Funny VW advert (link)
41 - *Bonnie* - Kickstart energy drink ad (link)
68 - *Busyworkerbee* - News broadcasts about Cyclone Debbie (links)
111 - *Sam* -link - dinosaurs


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Goodness! I seem to be on page 1. Again, as usual, recipes sound so good. Thank you Sam. Also, the summaries are so helpful; I seem to fade out in the middle of the week.

Yesterday was my last day at my part-time home care job. It feels good. Even tho' the 24/7 at the sorority house isn't demanding, for now I think one job is enough for me.

Hang in there Sam, we are having a beautiful, sunny day. It should get to you in a day or two.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you for the recipes and summaries. Still home with a rampant illness but saw my doc today and he thinks I am making progress at healing. Tells me colitis is the dx and it often takes a while to get better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Claiming a chair before I go off to find what's for supper!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Time for a new one so I am marking my spot!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies 
Another week gone and I can actually say I feel fit and healthy although the doctor did give me a repeat prescription for everything as she still wasn't happy with blood results but I haven't got an ache or twinge anywhere touch wood .
I got a discount voucher today for any craft item at my local garden centre never had anything like that before told son he's getting yarn for his birthday ????
Don't think I'll be trying the spinach recipe Sam not my favourite thing to eat but if any one is baking the lemon buttery cookies I'll be a willing taster


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the recipes and summaries. Still home with a rampant illness but saw my doc today and he thinks I am making progress at healing. Tells me colitis is the dx and it often takes a while to get better.


Sorry to here that you are still ill Joyce. Colitis does take a while to heal , is your Molly keeping you company , mishka seems to want to sit right next to me when I'm ill


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

It's amazing how much difference a new needle can make. I love the way the stainless steel slips so smoothly, makes the k2tog so much easier and faster.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Another week gone and I can actually say I feel fit and healthy although the doctor did give me a repeat prescription for everything as she still wasn't happy with blood results but I haven't got an ache or twinge anywhere touch wood .
> I got a discount voucher today for any craft item at my local garden centre never had anything like that before told son he's getting yarn for his birthday ????
> Don't think I'll be trying the spinach recipe Sam not my favourite thing to eat but if any one is baking the lemon buttery cookies I'll be a willing taster


Glad you are feeling better. Lucky you to get such a nice gift, enjoy shopping!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Nice to be in at the start for a change. Thanks to Sam and all the summary ladies as always, you do a great job.
Sorry to hear you are still ill Joyce. i hope that colitis starts to improve very soon.
Sonja, it's good to hear you're feeling better but very wise of the doctor to repeat your prescription for a bit longer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot and back to finish last week's.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Just dropping in to say hi!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, 

Hugs and healing vibes to all.

Tomorrow is small celebration for Seniors. It is their 40th Wedding Anniversary, still together after good and bad, still loving and arguing. Think it is dinner at DS's place to celebrate. Just Seniors, D's and her 6 kids and me. Hoping to be in better financial position for 50th anniversary and can celebrate it better


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam and all the ladies (Julie, Kate, & Margaret) for getting us started again.


Lurker 2 said:


> NOTE: I am just the poster this week- Margaret and Kate did the bulk of the work.
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Partyhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-458807-1.html
> 
> *Swedenme's* stomach has been playing up again. And her aunt died late last week. This coming week they get to celebrate the 21st birthday of DS #3 but also the birthday of DS#1 is at the end of the week- so will a week of mixed emotions for them all.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja so glad you are feeling well and glad the doctor gave you a repeat of the meds for good measure. It's about time you had a positive health break! And what was DS's reaction to getting yarn for his b-day? LOL! Great to get the discount voucher.

Joyce I hope you will hurry and get better too.

Hannah and her boyfriend headed to Nashville this afternoon and should be arriving there shortly if not already there. He has a cousin there that has a new baby girl (well 8 months old now) that he hadn't seen so they are going to visit them. I let Hannah have the lavender baby jewel dress posted last week to take as a gift for them. The pattern is a "one size fits 6 mon - 18 months" as either a dress or a top so I hope it fits. It's been so long since I made anything for babies so I'm hoping it fits. I'm now about to cast on yet another dress. Funny how I had no babies to knit for and suddenly there are several. Having fun.



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Another week gone and I can actually say I feel fit and healthy although the doctor did give me a repeat prescription for everything as she still wasn't happy with blood results but I haven't got an ache or twinge anywhere touch wood .
> I got a discount voucher today for any craft item at my local garden centre never had anything like that before told son he's getting yarn for his birthday ????
> Don't think I'll be trying the spinach recipe Sam not my favourite thing to eat but if any one is baking the lemon buttery cookies I'll be a willing taster


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Glad you are feeling better. Lucky you to get such a nice gift, enjoy shopping!


Not really lucky as I've no spare money to buy yarn don't think son will appreciate me spending his money ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja so glad you are feeling well and glad the doctor gave you a repeat of the meds for good measure. It's about time you had a positive health break! And what was DS's reaction to getting yarn for his b-day? LOL! Great to get the discount voucher.
> 
> Joyce I hope you will hurry and get better too.


I think the voucher lasts for a couple of months so I might get lucky and get something later , son said he was surprised I hadn't tried that at Christmas ????

The dress will make a beautiful gift


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the recipes and summaries. Still home with a rampant illness but saw my doc today and he thinks I am making progress at healing. Tells me colitis is the dx and it often takes a while to get better.


Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Nice to be in at the start for a change. Thanks to Sam and all the summary ladies as always, you do a great job.
> Sorry to hear you are still ill Joyce. i hope that colitis starts to improve very soon.
> Sonja, it's good to hear you're feeling better but very wise of the doctor to repeat your prescription for a bit longer.


Thank you Angela


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, Sam and ladies, for starting off the new week.
flytyin - sorry that you have colitis. It's not very pleasant.

I went to Michael's yesterday and during my ramble through the yarn aisle, I came across at least one moth flying. Not good news for the wool.

My SIL has asked me to bake for the luncheon after the memorial service on Tuesday. I think I'll make some lemon bars. Everyone seems to like those.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja so glad you are feeling well and glad the doctor gave you a repeat of the meds for good measure. It's about time you had a positive health break! And what was DS's reaction to getting yarn for his b-day? LOL! Great to get the discount voucher.
> 
> Joyce I hope you will hurry and get better too.
> 
> Hannah and her boyfriend headed to Nashville this afternoon and should be arriving there shortly if not already there. He has a cousin there that has a new baby girl (well 8 months old now) that he hadn't seen so they are going to visit them. I let Hannah have the lavender baby jewel dress posted last week to take as a gift for them. The pattern is a "one size fits 6 mon - 18 months" as either a dress or a top so I hope it fits. It's been so long since I made anything for babies so I'm hoping it fits. I'm now about to cast on yet another dress. Funny how I had no babies to knit for and suddenly there are several. Having fun.


How nice that you gave Hannah that pretty dress for the new baby. I'm sure his cousin will appreciate it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up so think I'll go and knit. I'm working on a man's hat at the moment.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just checking in before I go to sleep (hopefully!) We arrived safely in Prague tonight and have been out for a meal. Hotel is very nice and we are going to go on the bus tour of the city tomorrow which also includes a boat trip.....yes, I will take photos! Thanks again to Sam for starting us off and to Julie for posting (& finishing) the summaries for me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Goodness! I seem to be on page 1. Again, as usual, recipes sound so good. Thank you Sam. Also, the summaries are so helpful; I seem to fade out in the middle of the week.
> 
> Yesterday was my last day at my part-time home care job. It feels good. Even tho' the 24/7 at the sorority house isn't demanding, for now I think one job is enough for me.
> 
> Hang in there Sam, we are having a beautiful, sunny day. It should get to you in a day or two.


I would think one job would be enough, I hope you enjoy having more free time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the recipes and summaries. Still home with a rampant illness but saw my doc today and he thinks I am making progress at healing. Tells me colitis is the dx and it often takes a while to get better.


I hope you're all better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Another week gone and I can actually say I feel fit and healthy although the doctor did give me a repeat prescription for everything as she still wasn't happy with blood results but I haven't got an ache or twinge anywhere touch wood .
> I got a discount voucher today for any craft item at my local garden centre never had anything like that before told son he's getting yarn for his birthday ????
> Don't think I'll be trying the spinach recipe Sam not my favourite thing to eat but if any one is baking the lemon buttery cookies I'll be a willing taster


I'm glad you are on the mend. I hope you find something nice with the coupon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja so glad you are feeling well and glad the doctor gave you a repeat of the meds for good measure. It's about time you had a positive health break! And what was DS's reaction to getting yarn for his b-day? LOL! Great to get the discount voucher.
> 
> Joyce I hope you will hurry and get better too.
> 
> Hannah and her boyfriend headed to Nashville this afternoon and should be arriving there shortly if not already there. He has a cousin there that has a new baby girl (well 8 months old now) that he hadn't seen so they are going to visit them. I let Hannah have the lavender baby jewel dress posted last week to take as a gift for them. The pattern is a "one size fits 6 mon - 18 months" as either a dress or a top so I hope it fits. It's been so long since I made anything for babies so I'm hoping it fits. I'm now about to cast on yet another dress. Funny how I had no babies to knit for and suddenly there are several. Having fun.


It's always fun to knit for babies & they aren't old enough to say they don't want to wear it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just checking in before I go to sleep (hopefully!) We arrived safely in Prague tonight and have been out for a meal. Hotel is very nice and we are going to go on the bus tour of the city tomorrow which also includes a boat trip.....yes, I will take photos! Thanks again to Sam for starting us off and to Julie for posting (& finishing) the summaries for me.


Have a great trip. Have you been there before? Will look forward to photos of a place I'll never get to


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again. The spinach pie looks very pretty but I'm sure DH would turn up his nose at it. We had bierocks for lunch, as I said before, I like them with sauerkraut & a little mustard added, gives them a bit of zip.

Summary ladies, thanks for all your work


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sunny Spinach Pie looks and sounds delicious. This one will be great for our Coffee Clubs breakfast, will make a list of what I need and buy tomorrow. Wonder how it would freeze as I would love to make it ahead of time, defrost when I need it and reheat at the club. Will see!

Thanks for the opening Sam, Julie, Margret and Kate.

Now back to reading.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

And what was DS's reaction to getting yarn for his b-day? LOL! Great to get the discount voucher.

Yesterday while Bill and I were walking around, we started talking about yarn. I already knew that he liked cashmere, but when I priced it, I said no way can I spend that much. But I told him if he bought the yarn, I would make him a scarf. Our friend, Scott, is the same, so I will give him the option. Bill and Scott helped me buy a lot of yarn in South America, and lace in Spain. It has become a big joke about my yarn buying. Scott told me that there is no yarn in London, Paris, or Amsterdam, our May trip! I told him that I know there is yarn in London because I have friends there! We shall see if they actually let me go to any shops! They couldn't believe the small amount of yarn I got in Alaska cost so much. Wait till they price cashmere!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've made it here. 
Now to get ready to go to Guild and will read this weeks when I get home. Well might not be till this evening. need to be at Vicky's about a couple of hours after getting home so may not get time till Elizabeth is asleep. But once she is asleep the time will be my own.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies as always, for the new tea party.
Pam mid, enjoy Prague and as you know, you are being told big fibs when told that there are is no yarn in London. We will give you names and addresses of some if you like!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just checking in before I go to sleep (hopefully!) We arrived safely in Prague tonight and have been out for a meal. Hotel is very nice and we are going to go on the bus tour of the city tomorrow which also includes a boat trip.....yes, I will take photos! Thanks again to Sam for starting us off and to Julie for posting (& finishing) the summaries for me.


 :sm24: My pleasure, Kate- nice that you are safely there- and it's a good hotel.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Margaret, Kate, Julie, thank you for starting the new week.
Joyce, so sorry you have colitis.iive had it for several years and, for me, like my other autoimmune diseases it flares and then eases up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sunny Spinach Pie looks and sounds delicious. This one will be great for our Coffee Clubs breakfast, will make a list of what I need and buy tomorrow. Wonder how it would freeze as I would love to make it ahead of time, defrost when I need it and reheat at the club. Will see!
> 
> Thanks for the opening Sam, Julie, Margret and Kate.
> 
> Now back to reading.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just checking in before I go to sleep (hopefully!) We arrived safely in Prague tonight and have been out for a meal. Hotel is very nice and we are going to go on the bus tour of the city tomorrow which also includes a boat trip.....yes, I will take photos! Thanks again to Sam for starting us off and to Julie for posting (& finishing) the summaries for me.


My niece and husband were there and they said if was a beautiful city. I hope you enjoy your trip. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Margaret, Kate, Julie, thank you for starting the new week.
> Joyce, so sorry you have colitis.iive had it for several years and, for me, like my other autoimmune diseases it flares and then eases up.


Did not know this. Thanks for the information.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

One more cabinet to line! Yeah! Tomorrow need to put more mulch on garden and finish lining cabinet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Margaret, Kate, Julie, thank you for starting the new week.
> Joyce, so sorry you have colitis.iive had it for several years and, for me, like my other autoimmune diseases it flares and then eases up.


It's our last few hours of summertime, Joy. 2 a.m., tonight we go back- then for most of the year Sam will start us at my 9 in the morning, but that is a lot better than Margaret's 6 -30 a.m., on the odd occasion when Kate is away.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

There is a Kaffe Fassett Knit Along beginning April 6, I think. It is with Rowan. I love his bright colors!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I have East Coast USA time and Big Island, HI in my head as relatives on East Coast and DS just spent ten weeks on Big Island. But I am not good about other times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I have East Coast USA time and Big Island, HI in my head as relatives on East Coast and DS just spent ten weeks on Big Island. But I am not good about other times.


Is HI Hawaii? :sm24: that is why I rely on the World Clock- especially when there are backwards and forwards times involved!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie HI is indeed Hawaii. I'll have to get a world time clock app.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Watching "Anne of the Thousand Days." After watching the "Six Wives of Henry the XIII" I became more interested in the situation. The King was a pretty evil man! Or maybe narcissistic would be a better word. He certainly bullied others in order to get his way! He also didn't know that it is the male that determines the sex of a baby, not the woman!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello everyone. I have been missing since Tuesday. I received a text on Tuesday asking if I could have a mermaid tail done for a gift next weekend. I have been busy knitting. 

I am super tired but wanted to share an update on the drawing.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Hello everyone. I have been missing since Tuesday. I received a text on Tuesday asking if I could have a mermaid tail done for a gift next weekend. I have been busy knitting.
> 
> I am super tired but wanted to share an update on the drawing.


So beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I notice the lilac trees are beginning to leaf - I hope it doesnât frost or get too cold for them. Lilacs smell so good and these are right outside my living room window and if I open the window the smell comes in. 
So good. --- Sam[/quote]

Dang, I had a whole post then lost it. 
Anyway, Thank you Sam and ladies for the start to a new week, I am finally caught up on last week, we got home from shopping at about 5 and then yoga at 6:30 so I just cheated and ordered pizza to pick up after yoga for dinner, had Napoleon for dessert, so good. We didn't make the dog show this afternoon, but we'll go at about 8am tomorrow.



Swedenme said:


> What do you all think of my dress just off the needles I'm going to knit a bow to put where the flowers are. Not to keen on the colour but it was on hand so I used it . I really like how the sleeves turned out , think I might knit a little cardigan and use the same stitch with sleeves slightly longer . Although I have started my Turkish top which is going fairly well . It can't do anything else as I'm only on the back and doing basic stocking stitch with 6 stitch edge ð


Oh my gosh!!!! It's adorable! I like the color.



Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished this simple pattern. Gifting it to a friend with a fairly new baby girl. I did it in a size 12 month since by the time it get it to them she will be around 8 months old.


That's adorable Gwen!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Usually something they eat, it's basically bad indigestion. DH just got home, she had a dead calf in her, the vet has to remove. She was just last years calf & wasn't supposed to be bred when DS bought her so sure hope none of the other 9 are bred also. This is going to be an expensive problem


I'm so glad that you all caught it so quickly, it certainly could have killed her in no time. It's good that the vet was able to extract the fetus and hopefully save the cow, hopefully the antibiotics will kick in quick and do the job.

Welcome to all the new people that stopped in last week, it was nice to meet you and we hope that you stop by again.

Okay, now to catch up here, hopefully it's stopped raining, it even snowed, well it was more like slushed, it was sure wet though so my lawn weed and feed is well watered in. Tomorrow is to be cool and cloudy but no rain or snow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie HI is indeed Hawaii. I'll have to get a world time clock app.


I just google it- but it may be different with a phone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Hello everyone. I have been missing since Tuesday. I received a text on Tuesday asking if I could have a mermaid tail done for a gift next weekend. I have been busy knitting.
> 
> I am super tired but wanted to share an update on the drawing.


How is the knitting progressing?

Matthew's work is so outstanding.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Another week gone and I can actually say I feel fit and healthy although the doctor did give me a repeat prescription for everything as she still wasn't happy with blood results but I haven't got an ache or twinge anywhere touch wood .
> I got a discount voucher today for any craft item at my local garden centre never had anything like that before told son he's getting yarn for his birthday ????
> Don't think I'll be trying the spinach recipe Sam not my favourite thing to eat but if any one is baking the lemon buttery cookies I'll be a willing taster


Great news on all fronts, well DS might not think yarn for his BD is a great thing, but we do. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the recipes and summaries. Still home with a rampant illness but saw my doc today and he thinks I am making progress at healing. Tells me colitis is the dx and it often takes a while to get better.


Oh, sorry to hear that you are still down, but very glad to hear that doc thinks your on the road to recovery, I hope you are back to yourself after a nice relaxing weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Just dropping in to say hi!


Hi!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hugs and healing vibes to all.
> 
> Tomorrow is small celebration for Seniors. It is their 40th Wedding Anniversary, still together after good and bad, still loving and arguing. Think it is dinner at DS's place to celebrate. Just Seniors, D's and her 6 kids and me. Hoping to be in better financial position for 50th anniversary and can celebrate it better


Congrats to your mom and stepdad!! 40 years is no small feat.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just google it- but it may be different with a phone.


Good idea, I don't need to know world times that often.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, Mathews horses are wonderful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> And what was DS's reaction to getting yarn for his b-day? LOL! Great to get the discount voucher.
> 
> Yesterday while Bill and I were walking around, we started talking about yarn. I already knew that he liked cashmere, but when I priced it, I said no way can I spend that much. But I told him if he bought the yarn, I would make him a scarf. Our friend, Scott, is the same, so I will give him the option. Bill and Scott helped me buy a lot of yarn in South America, and lace in Spain. It has become a big joke about my yarn buying. Scott told me that there is no yarn in London, Paris, or Amsterdam, our May trip! I told him that I know there is yarn in London because I have friends there! We shall see if they actually let me go to any shops! They couldn't believe the small amount of yarn I got in Alaska cost so much. Wait till they price cashmere!


Here you go Pam, 
http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Cashmere_Sport_Special_Reserve__D5420232.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think the voucher lasts for a couple of months so I might get lucky and get something later , son said he was surprised I hadn't tried that at Christmas ????
> 
> The dress will make a beautiful gift


LOL!! Your son knows you so well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Hello everyone. I have been missing since Tuesday. I received a text on Tuesday asking if I could have a mermaid tail done for a gift next weekend. I have been busy knitting.
> 
> I am super tired but wanted to share an update on the drawing.


Oh Matthew!!!! That's fantastic! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up more or less, so see you all tomorrow sometime, may be later afternoon so have a great evening and an even better tomorrow.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Current progress on baby blanket, putting it away for the night


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Matthew's horses are tremendous! Yeah!

Blanket is looking good, Nikki.

Well, I finished the quilting on three more small ones, about five hours of work. It would have been less but the thread kept breaking on the last one (not the same issue as before). I did get it, though, finally! Now for binding. My thumb hurts, but I'll sleep with my brace on tonight. And my shoulders feel it too, but it is what it is. Off to bed now for me! Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Hello everyone. I have been missing since Tuesday. I received a text on Tuesday asking if I could have a mermaid tail done for a gift next weekend. I have been busy knitting.
> 
> I am super tired but wanted to share an update on the drawing.


Beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on baby blanket, putting it away for the night


Looks great


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mary, I just didn't think Matthew's drawing could get any better, but it did! So beautiful!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on baby blanket, putting it away for the night


Baby blanket is looking good!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Goodness! I seem to be on page 1. Again, as usual, recipes sound so good. Thank you Sam. Also, the summaries are so helpful; I seem to fade out in the middle of the week.
> 
> Yesterday was my last day at my part-time home care job. It feels good. Even tho' the 24/7 at the sorority house isn't demanding, for now I think one job is enough for me.
> 
> Hang in there Sam, we are having a beautiful, sunny day. It should get to you in a day or two.


I'm sure it will be good for you to have just one job to do. And one you enjoy so much I suspect that much of the time it won't feel like work for you. Maybe more time for knitting- and maybe keeping up with us for more of the week! Can sure take a lot of time to keep up though.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here you go Pam,
> http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Cashmere_Sport_Special_Reserve__D5420232.html


That price is not as bad as some I saw. I'll pass it along to Bill!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Now I am watching an old Joan Crawford movie! I have enjoyed the series about Bette and Joan. If you haven't watched it, you might try to catch up on it. The next series is going to be about Charles and Dianna. I think I will watch that! I really felt sorry for her. She was so pretty, and Charles treated her so badly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Hello everyone. I have been missing since Tuesday. I received a text on Tuesday asking if I could have a mermaid tail done for a gift next weekend. I have been busy knitting.
> 
> I am super tired but wanted to share an update on the drawing.


Your needles must have been smoking Mary 
Mathew I think this is your best picture yet , well apart from Mishka , but this one is gorgeous, I really like the mamma horse and the look on her face


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Back from Guild and have a short time before I need to start tea.
In March I managed to use up just over 1kg of yarn (2.2 pounds if my memory is correct). However I am still 200 gms behind over the year (well actually now just under 300 as I got 100gm today). And it was helped by using a lot of heavy weight yarn including a UFO that was largely finished -so the 700 gms of that one was mainly from last year. But it is finished items that count (or as in the case of the Knitteratti afghan I am counting each square as it is finished). This months UFO is also big so that should enable me I hope to catch up and maybe get ahead. But I do know I have more yarn to come in this month (and likely more in May as the Guild have an open day with the local hand dyers there. But I might decide to go to the football instead).

At Guild today a bag was held up this was left last meeting. I've got a bag that looks like that wonder who that belongs to. Hold on thats mine! It was my lost shrug for Elizabeth and the 3rd Knitteratti square! Haven't done much of the shrug but all the yarn was there so couldn't do it until it was found. Glad I hadn't spent any more time looking for it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Marking my page.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the recipes and summaries. Still home with a rampant illness but saw my doc today and he thinks I am making progress at healing. Tells me colitis is the dx and it often takes a while to get better.


Yes that can take time to improve indeed. Hope it doesn't take too long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Another week gone and I can actually say I feel fit and healthy although the doctor did give me a repeat prescription for everything as she still wasn't happy with blood results but I haven't got an ache or twinge anywhere touch wood .
> I got a discount voucher today for any craft item at my local garden centre never had anything like that before told son he's getting yarn for his birthday ????
> Don't think I'll be trying the spinach recipe Sam not my favourite thing to eat but if any one is baking the lemon buttery cookies I'll be a willing taster


Hope he enjoys his yarn! But how exciting to get the voucher. And how wonderful to feel so good- hopefully you will keep feeling good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Goodness! I seem to be on page 1. Again, as usual, recipes sound so good. Thank you Sam. Also, the summaries are so helpful; I seem to fade out in the middle of the week.
> 
> Yesterday was my last day at my part-time home care job. It feels good. Even tho' the 24/7 at the sorority house isn't demanding, for now I think one job is enough for me.
> 
> Hang in there Sam, we are having a beautiful, sunny day. It should get to you in a day or two.


Were you a little sad to leave , good that you still have the sorority house to keep you busy and now a bit more time for yourself


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on baby blanket, putting it away for the night


Blanket is looking good Nikki , are you managing to knit a bit easier now ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hugs and healing vibes to all.
> 
> Tomorrow is small celebration for Seniors. It is their 40th Wedding Anniversary, still together after good and bad, still loving and arguing. Think it is dinner at DS's place to celebrate. Just Seniors, D's and her 6 kids and me. Hoping to be in better financial position for 50th anniversary and can celebrate it better


Congratulations to them for 40 years. 
34 for us on Monday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Matthew's horses are tremendous! Yeah!
> 
> Blanket is looking good, Nikki.
> 
> Well, I finished the quilting on three more small ones, about five hours of work. It would have been less but the thread kept breaking on the last one (not the same issue as before). I did get it, though, finally! Now for binding. My thumb hurts, but I'll sleep with my brace on tonight. And my shoulders feel it too, but it is what it is. Off to bed now for me! Hugs and blessings.


Hope you get a good night's rest and all the aches and pains disappear over night


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Margaret, Kate, Julie, thank you for starting the new week.
> Joyce, so sorry you have colitis.iive had it for several years and, for me, like my other autoimmune diseases it flares and then eases up.


Do they all flare up at once or different times? Wondering if the same things trigger them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> There is a Kaffe Fassett Knit Along beginning April 6, I think. It is with Rowan. I love his bright colors!


One of these days I would love to do one his Knit Alongs with the yarns he says- afte rall a big thing of them is the colours he uses. But the Rowan yarns are so expensive. Maybe I will give one to myself sometime for an important event.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Watching "Anne of the Thousand Days." After watching the "Six Wives of Henry the XIII" I became more interested in the situation. The King was a pretty evil man! Or maybe narcissistic would be a better word. He certainly bullied others in order to get his way! He also didn't know that it is the male that determines the sex of a baby, not the woman!


I've just finished listening to an audio book on Catherine Parr (his 5th wife who survived him- but only by the skin of her teeth). He had signed her arrest warrant, changed his mind and then fortunately for her died before he changed his mind yet again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Hello everyone. I have been missing since Tuesday. I received a text on Tuesday asking if I could have a mermaid tail done for a gift next weekend. I have been busy knitting.
> 
> I am super tired but wanted to share an update on the drawing.


Gee it's looking better and better each time we see a new photo.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of these days I would love to do one his Knit Alongs with the yarns he says- afte rall a big thing of them is the colours he uses. But the Rowan yarns are so expensive. Maybe I will give one to myself sometime for an important event.


I totally agree! I can't afford to spend that much on an afghan. But maybe one day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I notice the lilac trees are beginning to leaf - I hope it doesnât frost or get too cold for them. Lilacs smell so good and these are right outside my living room window and if I open the window the smell comes in.
> So good. --- Sam


Dang, I had a whole post then lost it. 
Anyway, Thank you Sam and ladies for the start to a new week, I am finally caught up on last week, we got home from shopping at about 5 and then yoga at 6:30 so I just cheated and ordered pizza to pick up after yoga for dinner, had Napoleon for dessert, so good. We didn't make the dog show this afternoon, but we'll go at about 8am tomorrow.

I'm so glad that you all caught it so quickly, it certainly could have killed her in no time. It's good that the vet was able to extract the fetus and hopefully save the cow, hopefully the antibiotics will kick in quick and do the job.

Welcome to all the new people that stopped in last week, it was nice to meet you and we hope that you stop by again.

Okay, now to catch up here, hopefully it's stopped raining, it even snowed, well it was more like slushed, it was sure wet though so my lawn weed and feed is well watered in. Tomorrow is to be cool and cloudy but no rain or snow.[/quote]

Is that cake in the layers? If so it's waht we call Napoleon as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Do they all flare up at once or different times? Wondering if the same things trigger them


Here they advise a person to be completely gluten free if they are diagnosed with colitis , it worked for my son


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just google it- but it may be different with a phone.


My iPhone and iPad both have a world clock as standard and you can add whatever places you like. So at a couple of button pushes I can tell you it is currently
5.38pm in Sydney
7.38.am in London
2.38 am in New York
7.39pm in Auckland.
2.39pm in Beijing.
If I wanted I could add others as well.
I guess I could remove Beijing as my brother is no longer in China and so no real need to know China.
Even says today for all of them. I guess if I look in 4 1/2 hours it will tell me tomorrow for Auckland. ALso states how far ahead or behind so I don't need to work it out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here they advise a person to be completely gluten free if they are diagnosed with colitis , it worked for my son


I don't think it always works- but it is worth doing a diet that eliminates a variety of things and see how you feel. The gradually introduce things to see.
Colitis is actually a general term for inflammation of the colon and can have numerous causes. Ulcerative Colitis, Crohns Disease and IBD are just 3 causes of colitis. So it is a case of working out the cause and then to determine what is most likely to help. And for a first time they may well try generic treatment first before going into a more accurate diagnosis. But if it repeats or doesn't improve then further checking is necessary.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I don't think it always works- but it is worth doing a diet that eliminates a variety of things and see how you feel. The gradually introduce things to see.
> Colitis is actually a general term for inflammation of the colon and can have numerous causes. Ulcerative Colitis, Crohns Disease and IBD are just 3 causes of colitis. So it is a case of working out the cause and then to determine what is most likely to help. And for a first time they may well try generic treatment first before going into a more accurate diagnosis. But if it repeats or doesn't improve then further checking is necessary.


I was wondering if it was maybe a general term, son had ulcerative colitis, here they normally say IBS as a general term


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, blanket pretty. 
Sorianna, good for you. Hope your shoulder and thumb feel better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from yhou krestiekrew - what have you been up to. what are you knitting? --- sam



krestiekrew said:


> Just dropping in to say hi!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, interesting, I have an Ipad but never noticed world clock. Will look into this. Re: colitis and fm happening together. Yes at times. Colitis flare for me can be caused by emotions or eating certain things like beans or gluten. FM flare can also be emotions but most times due to low barometric pressure, windy weather, change of seasons or time change. Over doing can also cause fm flare.
Sonja, love the bow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just checking in before I go to sleep (hopefully!) We arrived safely in Prague tonight and have been out for a meal. Hotel is very nice and we are going to go on the bus tour of the city tomorrow which also includes a boat trip.....yes, I will take photos! Thanks again to Sam for starting us off and to Julie for posting (& finishing) the summaries for me.


Have a good trip Kate. I hear Prague is a great place to visit. Look forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> And what was DS's reaction to getting yarn for his b-day? LOL! Great to get the discount voucher.
> 
> Yesterday while Bill and I were walking around, we started talking about yarn. I already knew that he liked cashmere, but when I priced it, I said no way can I spend that much. But I told him if he bought the yarn, I would make him a scarf. Our friend, Scott, is the same, so I will give him the option. Bill and Scott helped me buy a lot of yarn in South America, and lace in Spain. It has become a big joke about my yarn buying. Scott told me that there is no yarn in London, Paris, or Amsterdam, our May trip! I told him that I know there is yarn in London because I have friends there! We shall see if they actually let me go to any shops! They couldn't believe the small amount of yarn I got in Alaska cost so much. Wait till they price cashmere!


Just heard of another LYS in London which I'm sure I'll have to visit before long. It's called Loop and is in Islington which is north London, iknit London is south so I'm sure you could fit one or the other in during your trip!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Watching "Anne of the Thousand Days." After watching the "Six Wives of Henry the XIII" I became more interested in the situation. The King was a pretty evil man! Or maybe narcissistic would be a better word. He certainly bullied others in order to get his way! He also didn't know that it is the male that determines the sex of a baby, not the woman!


Tudor times are a fascinating period of our history. There are many, many films and books on Henry and his wives. Some serious history books and some lighter reading that let you have a good read but you learn some history at the same time. Look out for an author called Philippa Gregory. She has written several books on various of the wives and always in an easy reading way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just checking in before I go to sleep (hopefully!) We arrived safely in Prague tonight and have been out for a meal. Hotel is very nice and we are going to go on the bus tour of the city tomorrow which also includes a boat trip.....yes, I will take photos! Thanks again to Sam for starting us off and to Julie for posting (& finishing) the summaries for me.


Hope you have a great time Kate look forward to the pictures


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Hello everyone. I have been missing since Tuesday. I received a text on Tuesday asking if I could have a mermaid tail done for a gift next weekend. I have been busy knitting.
> 
> I am super tired but wanted to share an update on the drawing.


Matthew's drawing is improving every time I see it. Great work Matthew!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while


Love it!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thankyou Sam and ladies again for a good start to another new week. I went to Playgroup this morning....great fun.

Have just been watching the news about the aftermath of flooding from the Cyclone... poor Northern NSW is getting huge amount of rain and there have been 30,000 people to be evacuated due to severe flooding. Gosh what a mess. It sure has been a wild week up North that's for sure. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just checking in before I go to sleep (hopefully!) We arrived safely in Prague tonight and have been out for a meal. Hotel is very nice and we are going to go on the bus tour of the city tomorrow which also includes a boat trip.....yes, I will take photos! Thanks again to Sam for starting us off and to Julie for posting (& finishing) the summaries for me.


Enjoy! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Back from Guild and have a short time before I need to start tea.
> In March I managed to use up just over 1kg of yarn (2.2 pounds if my memory is correct). However I am still 200 gms behind over the year (well actually now just under 300 as I got 100gm today). And it was helped by using a lot of heavy weight yarn including a UFO that was largely finished -so the 700 gms of that one was mainly from last year. But it is finished items that count (or as in the case of the Knitteratti afghan I am counting each square as it is finished). This months UFO is also big so that should enable me I hope to catch up and maybe get ahead. But I do know I have more yarn to come in this month (and likely more in May as the Guild have an open day with the local hand dyers there. But I might decide to go to the football instead).
> 
> At Guild today a bag was held up this was left last meeting. I've got a bag that looks like that wonder who that belongs to. Hold on thats mine! It was my lost shrug for Elizabeth and the 3rd Knitteratti square! Haven't done much of the shrug but all the yarn was there so couldn't do it until it was found. Glad I hadn't spent any more time looking for it.


Well thats that mystery solved for you. LOL. Great that you have the bag back with the missing items. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good idea, I don't need to know world times that often.


 :sm24: the advantage of Googling it is you just do it when you need to- like if in my case you decide to ring someone the other side of the globe, and you have just gone into Winter time- as is happening for us tonight. Not quite there- officially 2 a.m., but I've already changed most of my clocks- so they will be right later on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on baby blanket, putting it away for the night


It is looking good Nikki! Especially when you take into consideration the difficulty you are working under.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Now I am watching an old Joan Crawford movie! I have enjoyed the series about Bette and Joan. If you haven't watched it, you might try to catch up on it. The next series is going to be about Charles and Dianna. I think I will watch that! I really felt sorry for her. She was so pretty, and Charles treated her so badly.


Beauty is but skin deep Pammie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back from Guild and have a short time before I need to start tea.
> In March I managed to use up just over 1kg of yarn (2.2 pounds if my memory is correct). However I am still 200 gms behind over the year (well actually now just under 300 as I got 100gm today). And it was helped by using a lot of heavy weight yarn including a UFO that was largely finished -so the 700 gms of that one was mainly from last year. But it is finished items that count (or as in the case of the Knitteratti afghan I am counting each square as it is finished). This months UFO is also big so that should enable me I hope to catch up and maybe get ahead. But I do know I have more yarn to come in this month (and likely more in May as the Guild have an open day with the local hand dyers there. But I might decide to go to the football instead).
> 
> At Guild today a bag was held up this was left last meeting. I've got a bag that looks like that wonder who that belongs to. Hold on thats mine! It was my lost shrug for Elizabeth and the 3rd Knitteratti square! Haven't done much of the shrug but all the yarn was there so couldn't do it until it was found. Glad I hadn't spent any more time looking for it.


So glad it turned up, Margaret!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> My iPhone and iPad both have a world clock as standard and you can add whatever places you like. So at a couple of button pushes I can tell you it is currently
> 5.38pm in Sydney
> 7.38.am in London
> 2.38 am in New York
> ...


I am forced by my finances to stick with Microsoft. I know in the short while I had Windows ten on this machine that they had a good World Clock feature. A new computer is a while away though, but definitely on the bucket list. In less than half an hour it will be Sunday- But at 2 a.m., we go back to Winter time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while


I'd plump for the bow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Tudor times are a fascinating period of our history. There are many, many films and books on Henry and his wives. Some serious history books and some lighter reading that let you have a good read but you learn some history at the same time. Look out for an author called Philippa Gregory. She has written several books on various of the wives and always in an easy reading way.


But well researched too! I enjoy her- thanks for reminding me of her name!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou Sam and ladies again for a good start to another new week. I went to Playgroup this morning....great fun.
> 
> Have just been watching the news about the aftermath of flooding from the Cyclone... poor Northern NSW is getting huge amount of rain and there have been 30,000 people to be evacuated due to severe flooding. Gosh what a mess. It sure has been a wild week up North that's for sure. :sm06:


And it's on it's way to us, now!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while


Ooh I cant decide, I like both the bow and the flower. Maybe the bow just wins it for me. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was wondering if it was maybe a general term, son had ulcerative colitis, here they normally say IBS as a general term


Did some research to check that my knowledge wasn't too out of date. The italics are a direct cut and paste

_Inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) is different from irritable bowel syndrome (IBS)

IBD is an autoimmune disorder. An autoimmune disorder occurs when a person's immune system mistakenly attacks their own body tissues.- in this case, the gastrointestinal tract. In many ways IBD has more in common with other autoimmune disorders - such as rheumatoid arthritis (which affects the joints), psoriasis (which affects the skin) and lupus (which affects the connective tissue) - than IBS.

Unlike IBD, IBS does not cause inflammation, ulcers or other damage to the bowel. The digestive system looks normal but doesn't work as it should. Factors such as emotional stress, infection and some foods can aggravate the condition. Treatment options include dietary modifications and stress management.

People with IBD may also have IBS but it is important to note that these are two separate conditions._

If a doctor just gives a diagnosis of colitis it is unlikely to be Ulcerative Colitis specifically (Further investigation if things don't settle may show that the colitis is in fact Ulcerative Colitis). But the general public are more likely to use the two terms interchangeably. 
When talking to someone with a diagnosis of Ulcerative Colitis though the doctor may well talk of colitis.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: the advantage of Googling it is you just do it when you need to- like if in my case you decide to ring someone the other side of the globe, and you have just gone into Winter time- as is happening for us tonight. Not quite there- officially 2 a.m., but I've already changed most of my clocks- so they will be right later on!


I am not changing my clocks till I get up in the morning. Then I will have an extra hour to do things. LOL. I hate this changing times thing, annoys me. And as you say it takes ages to get used to it again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it's on it's way to us, now!


RE Bad weather... oh no! :sm25:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while


I think I prefer the bow. But not much between them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am not changing my clocks till I get up in the morning. Then I will have an extra hour to do things. LOL. I hate this changing times thing, annoys me. And as you say it takes ages to get used to it again.


 :sm24: It's the next two weeks or so, that I really don't like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Bad weather... oh no! :sm25:


Apparently we are in for a very wet week! Hope it doesn't deepen too much over the Tasman!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, interesting, I have an Ipad but never noticed world clock. Will look into this. Re: colitis and fm happening together. Yes at times. Colitis flare for me can be caused by emotions or eating certain things like beans or gluten. FM flare can also be emotions but most times due to low barometric pressure, windy weather, change of seasons or time change. Over doing can also cause fm flare.
> Sonja, love the bow.


Clock has a number of options, World Clock, alarm, bedtime (dims it over night) stopwatch and timer. The symbol is a analogue clock face (for a digital clock!) with the current time on it. I've just noticed that it has a second hand even! You add or remove options from World Clock as you want simply by clicking on edit (to remove) or + (to add).

Some of those causative factors (especially for the FM) you can do absolutely nothing about either. And I'm sure that no matter how closely you stick to a diet it doesn't always stop the colitis.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Tudor times are a fascinating period of our history. There are many, many films and books on Henry and his wives. Some serious history books and some lighter reading that let you have a good read but you learn some history at the same time. Look out for an author called Philippa Gregory. She has written several books on various of the wives and always in an easy reading way.


That was the author of the one I just listened to. But in typical fashion I couldn't think of it. And if you told me the title I would recognise it at once-it's on the tip of my tongue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As it is now the 2nd of April, here I better get back to bed. It is a quiet night, apart from a dog fight a few minutes ago. That got Ringo's notice. But as I said all is quiet now- hoping I can get back to sleep!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well thats that mystery solved for you. LOL. Great that you have the bag back with the missing items. :sm11:


Yes- I was very puzzled and didn't fancy trying to find it. But as it was a shrug it is more suitable for the weather we will be getting now than later. It was funny how long it took to register that it was mine though even after thinking I had a bag just like it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Caught up again. Now to the digest. Vicky and Brett might be back soon so may not get far. Elizabeth and I played nicely together. Vicky said didn't mind if she went to bed late with the change of clocks tonight so she actually went to sleep about an hour after her normal bedtime. So see if wakes to the sun or to her bedtime tonight.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while


I like it either way. It is a pretty dress. I love your knits. Matthew's best friend's little girl is starting to walk already and she won't be a year old until mid August. She sure is a cutie. Tell DS#3 that Matthew and I wish him a happy birthday.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on baby blanket, putting it away for the night


It is pretty.


----------



## kishmet daniel (May 16, 2011)

lovely


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Your needles must have been smoking Mary
> Mathew I think this is your best picture yet , well apart from Mishka , but this one is gorgeous, I really like the mamma horse and the look on her face


They will be soon again today. I have to join the last 2 skeins of yarn before finishing it today. I need to have it to the lady before next weekend. After making 6 of them last year, I know about how much time it will take me to get it done. I haven't read most of last week's tea party so that I could get this done. I do think of everyone and always pray for good health and happiness as well. I did see that Australia has had some horrible weather and hope everyone is doing well. Hoping it doesn't cause any problems for Julie and Fan as it comes their way.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> How is the knitting progressing?
> 
> Matthew's work is so outstanding.


It takes 10 skeins of yarn and I am ready to add the last two skeins this morning. I am working on the fin and then it will be done. Fortunately it is a bulky knit done on size 19 needles.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

The baby dresses are so sweet, I prefer the bow Sonja. 
The white blanket is also lovely.
Matthew's horses are coming along great.
Glad your knitting bag was found, Margaret. I lose projects in bags quite often, but usually just misplaced in the house.
Sorry for the family loss Liz, but he is at peace.
Prayers to those in need and hugs to all.
Sherry


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Glad your knitting bag was found, Margaret. I lose projects in bags quite often, but usually just misplaced in the house.
> 
> Sherry


Just had a Facebook post asking if any one had picked up a shawl that was left at the Guild meeting this week! And she was sitting opposite so it must be contagious. Anyway I told I had seen it and I was sure the person who found mine would pick it up for her.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love the bow, Sonja!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But well researched too! I enjoy her- thanks for reminding me of her name!


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> That was the author of the one I just listened to. But in typical fashion I couldn't think of it. And if you told me the title I would recognise it at once-it's on the tip of my tongue.


Any of these?

The Tudor Court series
The Other Boleyn Girl (2001)
The Queen's Fool (2003)
The Virgin's Lover (2004)
The Constant Princess (2005)
The Boleyn Inheritance (2006)
The Other Queen (2008)
The Taming of the Queen (2015)
Three Sisters, Three Queens (2016)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am not changing my clocks till I get up in the morning. Then I will have an extra hour to do things. LOL. I hate this changing times thing, annoys me. And as you say it takes ages to get used to it again.


I am hoping that you are not being flooded by the aftermath of the cyclone. I hope you will quickly adjust to the new time. I must admit, I find this time switching to be a royal pain. Molly beagle gets up the same time of day no matter what the clock says.

Matthew, your horses have such a warm, maternal look. You are a great artist.
I enjoyed seeing the sweet knitted dress, esp. liked the sleeves. What artistry here displayed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Hello everyone. I have been missing since Tuesday. I received a text on Tuesday asking if I could have a mermaid tail done for a gift next weekend. I have been busy knitting.
> 
> I am super tired but wanted to share an update on the drawing.


That's absolutely brilliant Matthew.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:45 am here on Saturday April 1st. I can't believe it's April already.


Finished the little jacket to match the hat. 
Gentle breeze baby hat and jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Phooey, I was enjoying a thick crust pizza for supper last night and part of a tooth broke off, grrrrr!!

Just emailed my daughter and told her the tooth fairy didn't even leave me a nickel or a dime, Boo Hoo! Thought she might get a laugh at her Mothers humor. I mean REALLY, why shouldn't we seniors receive a dime or two for having been fortunate enough still to have all our teeth, lol! Actually I still have one baby tooth, I'll be very sad if that one ever has to be removed or fall out as I'm sure by having this special tooth is what keeps me young, lol! 
Enjoy your day/evening everyone I'm off to paint.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Back from Guild and have a short time before I need to start tea.
> In March I managed to use up just over 1kg of yarn (2.2 pounds if my memory is correct). However I am still 200 gms behind over the year (well actually now just under 300 as I got 100gm today). And it was helped by using a lot of heavy weight yarn including a UFO that was largely finished -so the 700 gms of that one was mainly from last year. But it is finished items that count (or as in the case of the Knitteratti afghan I am counting each square as it is finished). This months UFO is also big so that should enable me I hope to catch up and maybe get ahead. But I do know I have more yarn to come in this month (and likely more in May as the Guild have an open day with the local hand dyers there. But I might decide to go to the football instead).
> 
> At Guild today a bag was held up this was left last meeting. I've got a bag that looks like that wonder who that belongs to. Hold on thats mine! It was my lost shrug for Elizabeth and the 3rd Knitteratti square! Haven't done much of the shrug but all the yarn was there so couldn't do it until it was found. Glad I hadn't spent any more time looking for it.


Glad you got your bag back Margaret


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45 am here on Saturday April 1st. I can't believe it's April already.
> 
> Finished the little jacket to match the hat.
> Gentle breeze baby hat and jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


Love this set, looks really soft and dainty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Love it!!


Thank you


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, I think the dress looks great as in the photo.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Hello everyone. I have been missing since Tuesday. I received a text on Tuesday asking if I could have a mermaid tail done for a gift next weekend. I have been busy knitting.
> 
> I am super tired but wanted to share an update on the drawing.


Superb Mathew, really looking forward to seeing your finished work.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45 am here on Saturday April 1st. I can't believe it's April already.
> 
> Finished the little jacket to match the hat.
> Gentle breeze baby hat and jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


Absolutely beautiful. Some child will look wonderful in this sweet outfit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou Sam and ladies again for a good start to another new week. I went to Playgroup this morning....great fun.
> 
> Have just been watching the news about the aftermath of flooding from the Cyclone... poor Northern NSW is getting huge amount of rain and there have been 30,000 people to be evacuated due to severe flooding. Gosh what a mess. It sure has been a wild week up North that's for sure. :sm06:


I know that damage to property is disastrous, but was no one hurt ?
We are heading towards a big downpour here , out walking earlier and I didn't even need a cardigan it was so sunny and warm , now someone has turned the lights off and there is very loud thunder going on all around


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while


Meant to comment on your beautiful dress also. Can picture this little dress on a cute little red headed girl, lol! Oh I truly love the colour, for me so out of the box in design and colour the better, love it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: the advantage of Googling it is you just do it when you need to- like if in my case you decide to ring someone the other side of the globe, and you have just gone into Winter time- as is happening for us tonight. Not quite there- officially 2 a.m., but I've already changed most of my clocks- so they will be right later on!


Just think of the staff at the royal palaces who have to change all the clocks , they start early Saturday morning and finish late Sunday evening


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, you are correct, sometimes I will get colitis flare for no known reason. Currently on Budesonide for three months so mostly doing better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, sweet set.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Ooh I cant decide, I like both the bow and the flower. Maybe the bow just wins it for me. :sm11:


Thanks Cathy and Julie maybe I'll just knit another one with a flower on ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am not changing my clocks till I get up in the morning. Then I will have an extra hour to do things. LOL. I hate this changing times thing, annoys me. And as you say it takes ages to get used to it again.


I don't mind the summer one were it goes forward ( last week for us ) but I definitely don't like the winter one that heralds the longer darker days


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I like it either way. It is a pretty dress. I love your knits. Matthew's best friend's little girl is starting to walk already and she won't be a year old until mid August. She sure is a cutie. Tell DS#3 that Matthew and I wish him a happy birthday.


Thank you Mary and I will


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

grandma sherry said:


> The baby dresses are so sweet, I prefer the bow Sonja.
> The white blanket is also lovely.
> Matthew's horses are coming along great.
> Glad your knitting bag was found, Margaret. I lose projects in bags quite often, but usually just misplaced in the house.
> ...


Thank you Sherry I'm now knitting a cardigan to go with it . I'm keen to see how the stitch pattern will look in a panel down the back


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I love the bow, Sonja!


Thank you Sorlenna and Joyce


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45 am here on Saturday April 1st. I can't believe it's April already.
> 
> Finished the little jacket to match the hat.
> Gentle breeze baby hat and jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


It's a lovely set Mel . Is this the same stitch pattern you had problems with on the blanket ?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Watching "Anne of the Thousand Days." After watching the "Six Wives of Henry the XIII" I became more interested in the situation. The King was a pretty evil man! Or maybe narcissistic would be a better word. He certainly bullied others in order to get his way! He also didn't know that it is the male that determines the sex of a baby, not the woman!


You should try to get to Hampton Court Palace when you are in London - it was Henry VIII's palace and is well worth a visit. When we were there the man himself, along with other courtiers, was wandering around!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while


I like the flower, but I think the bow is even nicer!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while


I think I like the bow!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just finished listening to an audio book on Catherine Parr (his 5th wife who survived him- but only by the skin of her teeth). He had signed her arrest warrant, changed his mind and then fortunately for her died before he changed his mind yet again.


I'm sure it was an interesting book. There is probably so much that is not known about him, but he was definitely an interesting subject!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just having a quick lie down before we head out for our evening meal. We spent most of today just wandering around the city and it certainly is a beautiful place and much bigger than I thought....which means more walking! We didn't do the hop-on-hop-off bus today as it was on a restricted route as there was a half-marathon being run in the city, so we'll do it tomorrow. The weather has been glorious, if anything it was verging on the too warm - I think it was up to around 22C this afternoon - I know many of you will laugh at that counting as warm, but it is to us! Took quite a few photos which I will post when I can get my phone to talk to my iPad! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> They will be soon again today. I have to join the last 2 skeins of yarn before finishing it today. I need to have it to the lady before next weekend. After making 6 of them last year, I know about how much time it will take me to get it done. I haven't read most of last week's tea party so that I could get this done. I do think of everyone and always pray for good health and happiness as well. I did see that Australia has had some horrible weather and hope everyone is doing well. Hoping it doesn't cause any problems for Julie and Fan as it comes their way.


They are predicting it will reach us in a day or two- and could still cause substantial rainfall- hope it doesn't make my window leak again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It takes 10 skeins of yarn and I am ready to add the last two skeins this morning. I am working on the fin and then it will be done. Fortunately it is a bulky knit done on size 19 needles.


 :sm24: I have a scarf on needles somewhere that big- it has really become a UFO. Please may we see a photo before you gift it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45 am here on Saturday April 1st. I can't believe it's April already.
> 
> Finished the little jacket to match the hat.
> Gentle breeze baby hat and jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


Lovely soft colours, Mel! Great work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know that damage to property is disastrous, but was no one hurt ?
> We are heading towards a big downpour here , out walking earlier and I didn't even need a cardigan it was so sunny and warm , now someone has turned the lights off and there is very loud thunder going on all around


There is at least 2 confirmed deaths, and I think it is 4 missing. People have been drowned by the intense flooding in NSW.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just think of the staff at the royal palaces who have to change all the clocks , they start early Saturday morning and finish late Sunday evening


Wow! Good thing the Mrs Average doesn't have the same number of rooms!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy and Julie maybe I'll just knit another one with a flower on ????


Which would look really sweet, in my opinion!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> You should try to get to Hampton Court Palace when you are in London - it was Henry VIII's palace and is well worth a visit. When we were there the man himself, along with other courtiers, was wandering around!


 :sm24: :sm16: Paid to do it? Or volunteers?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just having a quick lie down before we head out for our evening meal. We spent most of today just wandering around the city and it certainly is a beautiful place and much bigger than I thought....which means more walking! We didn't do the hop-on-hop-off bus today as it was on a restricted route as there was a half-marathon being run in the city, so we'll do it tomorrow. The weather has been glorious, if anything it was verging on the too warm - I think it was up to around 22C this afternoon - I know many of you will laugh at that counting as warm, but it is to us! Took quite a few photos which I will post when I can get my phone to talk to my iPad! :sm16: :sm09:


It is still warm to me- just about my ideal temperature!
Glad it is all being so good. And enjoy the bus, when you get to it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm16: Paid to do it? Or volunteers?


Think they were actors and more than likely paid.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is still warm to me- just about my ideal temperature!
> Glad it is all being so good. And enjoy the bus, when you get to it!


I'm sure we will - have 'done' the bus in quite a few cities now - Dublin, Edinburgh, Amsterdam, Barcelona, Belfast, London, Glasgow...... I've also added a photo to my last post, in case you miss it, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Think they were actors and more than likely paid.


It would be a bit startling to round a corner to be faced by Henry or one of his courtiers- but would add to the drama of the place!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've added a photo in case you miss it, Julie.


I'll go back and look for it, thanks Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm sure we will - have 'done' the bus in quite a few cities now - Dublin, Edinburgh, Amsterdam, Barcelona, Belfast, London, Glasgow...... I've also added a photo to my last post, in case you miss it, Julie.


Good to see you and the Girls!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be a bit startling to round a corner to be faced by Henry or one of his courtiers- but would add to the drama of the place!


I was so busy trying to get out of their way that I bumped into a bench with a loud clatter and drew their attention to me! Henry thought that I had been "dazzled by his extreme beauty!"


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Back on internet! Waiting in San Juan for our flight to Chicago. Flight is overbooked and airline is offering cash and overnight lodging for anyone waiting to go home. We're anxious to get home, but if amount is big enough, we may be tempted. We don't have to be anywhere until Tuesday. One of the perks of being semi-retired.

I'll catch up later today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Back on internet! Waiting in San Juan for our flight to Chicago. Flight is overbooked and airline is offering cash and overnight lodging for anyone waiting to go home. We're anxious to get home, but if amount is big enough, we may be tempted. We don't have to be anywhere until Tuesday. One of the perks of being semi-retired.

I'll catch up later today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was so busy trying to get out of their way that I bumped into a bench with a loud clatter and drew their attention to me! Henry thought that I had been "dazzled by his extreme beauty!"


 :sm24: :sm24: LOL! :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back on internet! Waiting in San Juan for our flight to Chicago. Flight is overbooked and airline is offering cash and overnight lodging for anyone waiting to go home. We're anxious to get home, but if amount is big enough, we may be tempted. We don't have to be anywhere until Tuesday. One of the perks of being semi-retired.
> 
> I'll catch up later today.


And it has been a good break?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm sure we will - have 'done' the bus in quite a few cities now - Dublin, Edinburgh, Amsterdam, Barcelona, Belfast, London, Glasgow...... I've also added a photo to my last post, in case you miss it, Julie.


I consider that warm as we are still way below that. Lovely the you had good weather as we both know how that can be.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Blanket is looking good Nikki , are you managing to knit a bit easier now ?


Still am not allowed to move my shoulder at all, but getting better at managing the needles this way, just takes practice and patience


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It is finished and delivered. It is well loved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is finished and delivered. It is well loved.


And rather spectacular! Very gay colours!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> It is finished and delivered. It is well loved.


Beautiful colours and one very happy recipient!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Hello everyone. I have been missing since Tuesday. I received a text on Tuesday asking if I could have a mermaid tail done for a gift next weekend. I have been busy knitting.
> 
> I am super tired but wanted to share an update on the drawing.


Beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Any of these?
> 
> The Tudor Court series
> The Other Boleyn Girl (2001)
> ...


The Taming of the Queen- as I said as soon as I saw I knew.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is looking good Nikki! Especially when you take into consideration the difficulty you are working under.


It does help that it is a fairly easy pattern, only 1 of 6 rows has any pattern to it, the rest are straight knit or purl across


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know that damage to property is disastrous, but was no one hurt ?
> We are heading towards a big downpour here , out walking earlier and I didn't even need a cardigan it was so sunny and warm , now someone has turned the lights off and there is very loud thunder going on all around


Last I heard 3 dead and 1 missing (all of whom I think didn't listen to advice from emergency services unfortunately for them and there families. And of course this puts others at risk as well).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't mind the summer one were it goes forward ( last week for us ) but I definitely don't like the winter one that heralds the longer darker days


Whereas I like the winter one heralding the cool weather. It has got much cooler her int he last few days. vicly was laughing this evening (well last now it is 2.41 here so yesterday it was 3.41) Sunday evening when they got from being away for the weekend they put the airconditioner on for an hour the house was so warm. Today -sorry yesterday- they went out and got Elizabeth slippers the mornings have been so cold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You should try to get to Hampton Court Palace when you are in London - it was Henry VIII's palace and is well worth a visit. When we were there the man himself, along with other courtiers, was wandering around!


Did he have a wife?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Phooey, I was enjoying a thick crust pizza for supper last night and part of a tooth broke off, grrrrr!!
> 
> Just emailed my daughter and told her the tooth fairy didn't even leave me a nickel or a dime, Boo Hoo! Thought she might get a laugh at her Mothers humor. I mean REALLY, why shouldn't we seniors receive a dime or two for having been fortunate enough still to have all our teeth, lol! Actually I still have one baby tooth, I'll be very sad if that one ever has to be removed or fall out as I'm sure by having this special tooth is what keeps me young, lol!
> Enjoy your day/evening everyone I'm off to paint.


I'm sorry to hear that hope you are not in pain . I did the same thing while eating fish and chips sadly the tooth could not be saved


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sonja, I think the dress looks great as in the photo.


Thank you Mary I'm now knitting a cardigan and so far I'm quite pleased with how it's turning out . Was going to do a straight panel down the back but decided to go for a triangular shape


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just having a quick lie down before we head out for our evening meal. We spent most of today just wandering around the city and it certainly is a beautiful place and much bigger than I thought....which means more walking! We didn't do the hop-on-hop-off bus today as it was on a restricted route as there was a half-marathon being run in the city, so we'll do it tomorrow. The weather has been glorious, if anything it was verging on the too warm - I think it was up to around 22C this afternoon - I know many of you will laugh at that counting as warm, but it is to us! Took quite a few photos which I will post when I can get my phone to talk to my iPad! :sm16: :sm09:


And when I was there it was snowing- and blizzarding (is that a word?) or I should just say blowing a hooley with snow?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And rather spectacular! Very gay colours!


Great colors for a 5 year old girl. The lady holding it said she wants to keep it. Silly girl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was so busy trying to get out of their way that I bumped into a bench with a loud clatter and drew their attention to me! Henry thought that I had been "dazzled by his extreme beauty!"


Before or after he lost his looks?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> And when I was there it was snowing- and blizzarding (is that a word?) or I should just say blowing a hooley with snow?


We say blizzarding here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is finished and delivered. It is well loved.


It sure is big- lovely colours.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I'm now knitting a cardigan and so far I'm quite pleased with how it's turning out . Was going to do a straight panel down the back but decided to go for a triangular shape


I can't wait to see it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We say blizzarding here.


As we don't get blizzards here no real call to use the verb :sm02:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> It sure is big- lovely colours.


It can fit an adult. It is the same size I made for my great niece and great nephews. They love them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> As we don't get blizzards here no real call to use the verb :sm02:


We would prefer not getting them as well. I much prefer a gentle snow fall. Blizzards cause serious accidents here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Meant to comment on your beautiful dress also. Can picture this little dress on a cute little red headed girl, lol! Oh I truly love the colour, for me so out of the box in design and colour the better, love it.


Thank you Lynnette


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> It is finished and delivered. It is well loved.


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just having a quick lie down before we head out for our evening meal. We spent most of today just wandering around the city and it certainly is a beautiful place and much bigger than I thought....which means more walking! We didn't do the hop-on-hop-off bus today as it was on a restricted route as there was a half-marathon being run in the city, so we'll do it tomorrow. The weather has been glorious, if anything it was verging on the too warm - I think it was up to around 22C this afternoon - I know many of you will laugh at that counting as warm, but it is to us! Took quite a few photos which I will post when I can get my phone to talk to my iPad! :sm16: :sm09:


Weather looks beautiful Kate. Think one of you has got an admirer????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, a very pretty mermaids tail.
Kate you look the youngest and fittest of the group.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is at least 2 confirmed deaths, and I think it is 4 missing. People have been drowned by the intense flooding in NSW.


That is sad


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on baby blanket, putting it away for the night


Very nice. I hope your arm is a bit better.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

The mermaid tail is lovely, so colourful.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are predicting it will reach us in a day or two- and could still cause substantial rainfall- hope it doesn't make my window leak again!


I hope you will be tight and safe from leaking. I am sorry Nasir has not yet gotten the problem repaired. I wish that handyman that came to your home before could come and fix the leak for you. As you are going into winter, I worry that it will be a constant problem all winter long. Do you not get rain all winter?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back from Guild and have a short time before I need to start tea.
> In March I managed to use up just over 1kg of yarn (2.2 pounds if my memory is correct). However I am still 200 gms behind over the year (well actually now just under 300 as I got 100gm today). And it was helped by using a lot of heavy weight yarn including a UFO that was largely finished -so the 700 gms of that one was mainly from last year. But it is finished items that count (or as in the case of the Knitteratti afghan I am counting each square as it is finished). This months UFO is also big so that should enable me I hope to catch up and maybe get ahead. But I do know I have more yarn to come in this month (and likely more in May as the Guild have an open day with the local hand dyers there. But I might decide to go to the football instead).
> 
> At Guild today a bag was held up this was left last meeting. I've got a bag that looks like that wonder who that belongs to. Hold on thats mine! It was my lost shrug for Elizabeth and the 3rd Knitteratti square! Haven't done much of the shrug but all the yarn was there so couldn't do it until it was found. Glad I hadn't spent any more time looking for it.


So glad you got your bag back with everything in tact.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It is finished and delivered. It is well loved.


It's lovely Mary pretty colours


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while


I love the bow but I'm sure a flower will be just as pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it's on it's way to us, now!


I hope it's not severe for your area.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just think of the staff at the royal palaces who have to change all the clocks , they start early Saturday morning and finish late Sunday evening


Not a job I would like. At one time, my DH collected chiming clocks. Quite a racket when they all chimed at once. I was glad to see the end of them. I still have one and it only chimes the correct time once in a while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just having a quick lie down before we head out for our evening meal. We spent most of today just wandering around the city and it certainly is a beautiful place and much bigger than I thought....which means more walking! We didn't do the hop-on-hop-off bus today as it was on a restricted route as there was a half-marathon being run in the city, so we'll do it tomorrow. The weather has been glorious, if anything it was verging on the too warm - I think it was up to around 22C this afternoon - I know many of you will laugh at that counting as warm, but it is to us! Took quite a few photos which I will post when I can get my phone to talk to my iPad! :sm16: :sm09:


Sounds like you are enjoying your visit. Lovely photo of the gang.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back on internet! Waiting in San Juan for our flight to Chicago. Flight is overbooked and airline is offering cash and overnight lodging for anyone waiting to go home. We're anxious to get home, but if amount is big enough, we may be tempted. We don't have to be anywhere until Tuesday. One of the perks of being semi-retired.
> 
> I'll catch up later today.


I hope you take advantage of the offer and enjoy the extra day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is finished and delivered. It is well loved.


Very nice and so colourful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Last I heard 3 dead and 1 missing (all of whom I think didn't listen to advice from emergency services unfortunately for them and there families. And of course this puts others at risk as well).


So sorry to hear that. Sometimes people just won't leave their homes.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Can I just say, I COULD have been on page 1. I looked in when the new board was young and fresh, but I really could not think of anything to say, and as I was always trained to believe, "if you have nothing to say, say nothing", I decided to go away and see what everyone else had to say later on. Now, I do have some news - my baby sister is now a grandmother. Her grandson was born about midday today, weighing 5lb 13oz, a few weeks early, but healthy, and not needing any special care. We have not yet been told his name, but it is wonderful news. I am really looking forward to meeting him!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

pacer said:


> It is finished and delivered. It is well loved.


That looks fantastic! I took three months to knit the three I made as Christmas presents. I don't think I could have worked to the deadline that you had. Great piece of work! :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> One of these days I would love to do one his Knit Alongs with the yarns he says- afte rall a big thing of them is the colours he uses. But the Rowan yarns are so expensive. Maybe I will give one to myself sometime for an important event.


Yes, I had an email about that KAL, but there is no way I could afford a large project like that in the recommended yarns. I think someone else would have to give them to me before it was possible! :sm04:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, Sunday morning and daylight time has gone back an hour so we are awake earlier than usual.
I have something special to share with you. Yesterday our adopted family came in to visit us bringing their 3 month old baby girl Scarlett with them.
She is just adorable and now their family of 3 is complete. 
They also brought us a wonderful gift the photo of it below. It's a project Catherine is embarking on to make a bit of money. She's laser burning on wood for special things as you will see. She's very creative, and I'm so proud of her achievements, I taught her to crochet and she's doing well at it, although with 3 children under 5 years old she's very busy. I'm going to give her some more to add to it. So here it is a family celebrations board.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've just finished listening to an audio book on Catherine Parr (his 5th wife who survived him- but only by the skin of her teeth). He had signed her arrest warrant, changed his mind and then fortunately for her died before he changed his mind yet again.


She was actually his sixth wife. The mnemonic we use is 'divorced, beheaded, died, divorced, beheaded, survived'. That represents Katherine of Aragon, Anne Boleyn, Jane Seymour, Anne of Cleves, Katherine Howard and Catherine Parr.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful knitting, Mary and Melody! I'm working on another quilt--no surprise there, I'm sure!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Sunday morning and daylight time has gone back an hour so we are awake earlier than usual.
> I have something special to share with you. Yesterday our adopted family came in to visit us bringing their 3 month old baby girl Scarlett with them.
> She is just adorable and now their family of 3 is complete.
> They also brought us a wonderful gift the photo of it below. It's a project Catherine is embarking on to make a bit of money. She's laser burning on wood for special things as you will see. She's very creative, and I'm so proud of her achievements, I taught her to crochet and she's doing well at it, although with 3 children under 5 years old she's very busy. I'm going to give her some more to add to it. So here it is a family celebrations board.


How neat that is. What a great idea.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
We still need more rain. Have Bianco wish to storm to So Cal. 
Karena


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just think of the staff at the royal palaces who have to change all the clocks , they start early Saturday morning and finish late Sunday evening


I used to have staff to do it - well at least my #2 daughter, who just seemed to know how to do these things. Since she got a life of her own, I have had to learn how to do manage the process myself. Two of the radios adjust themselves, as does the dashboard clock in the car. The cooker is easy to adjust, and the alarm clock radio in the bedroom I am used to changing. Where I really hit problems, is with the microwave oven - I still haven't changed that, a week after the event, as I always need to get out the printed instructions for that one, and, as the device works fine anyway, it may just stay an hour wrong until the clocks change again. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> It does help that it is a fairly easy pattern, only 1 of 6 rows has any pattern to it, the rest are straight knit or purl across


 :sm24: It is still hats off to you for achievement!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Great colors for a 5 year old girl. The lady holding it said she wants to keep it. Silly girl.


Just shows how popular they are right now! Take it as a compliment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is sad


Margaret gives the figures earlier- I've missed the early morning news so far!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I hope you will be tight and safe from leaking. I am sorry Nasir has not yet gotten the problem repaired. I wish that handyman that came to your home before could come and fix the leak for you. As you are going into winter, I worry that it will be a constant problem all winter long. Do you not get rain all winter?


Yes, rain is the Hallmark of our winters here! Nasir's middle son did come a week ago to take photographs for the Builder- but I don't suppose he will consider clearing gutters to be high priority (the builder- not Nasir) I managed to forget about the rot in the frame of the sitting room window.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope it's not severe for your area.


They are predicting that it could be- it really is dependent on what happens as it crosses the Sea between us! Often over water they deepen and pick up moisture. We shall see in good time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Can I just say, I COULD have been on page 1. I looked in when the new board was young and fresh, but I really could not think of anything to say, and as I was always trained to believe, "if you have nothing to say, say nothing", I decided to go away and see what everyone else had to say later on. Now, I do have some news - my baby sister is now a grandmother. Her grandson was born about midday today, weighing 5lb 13oz, a few weeks early, but healthy, and not needing any special care. We have not yet been told his name, but it is wonderful news. I am really looking forward to meeting him!


Congratulations GGAuntie!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Sunday morning and daylight time has gone back an hour so we are awake earlier than usual.
> I have something special to share with you. Yesterday our adopted family came in to visit us bringing their 3 month old baby girl Scarlett with them.
> She is just adorable and now their family of 3 is complete.
> They also brought us a wonderful gift the photo of it below. It's a project Catherine is embarking on to make a bit of money. She's laser burning on wood for special things as you will see. She's very creative, and I'm so proud of her achievements, I taught her to crochet and she's doing well at it, although with 3 children under 5 years old she's very busy. I'm going to give her some more to add to it. So here it is a family celebrations board.


What an original gift!! I'm sure they'll be very popular if she's making them for sale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Sunday morning and daylight time has gone back an hour so we are awake earlier than usual.
> I have something special to share with you. Yesterday our adopted family came in to visit us bringing their 3 month old baby girl Scarlett with them.
> She is just adorable and now their family of 3 is complete.
> They also brought us a wonderful gift the photo of it below. It's a project Catherine is embarking on to make a bit of money. She's laser burning on wood for special things as you will see. She's very creative, and I'm so proud of her achievements, I taught her to crochet and she's doing well at it, although with 3 children under 5 years old she's very busy. I'm going to give her some more to add to it. So here it is a family celebrations board.


I saw something like that on The Whoot- I wonder if that is where she got the idea!?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Can I just say, I COULD have been on page 1. I looked in when the new board was young and fresh, but I really could not think of anything to say, and as I was always trained to believe, "if you have nothing to say, say nothing", I decided to go away and see what everyone else had to say later on. Now, I do have some news - my baby sister is now a grandmother. Her grandson was born about midday today, weighing 5lb 13oz, a few weeks early, but healthy, and not needing any special care. We have not yet been told his name, but it is wonderful news. I am really looking forward to meeting him!


Congratulations on the newest addition to your family!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> She was actually his sixth wife. The mnemonic we use is 'divorced, beheaded, died, divorced, beheaded, survived'. That represents Katherine of Aragon, Anne Boleyn, Jane Seymour, Anne of Cleves, Katherine Howard and Catherine Parr.


Wow! Good on you Chris! I'll have to remember that one. My English history was largely based on '1056 and all that' - I found it hilarious, and surprisingly not inaccurate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I used to have staff to do it - well at least my #2 daughter, who just seemed to know how to do these things. Since she got a life of her own, I have had to learn how to do manage the process myself. Two of the radios adjust themselves, as does the dashboard clock in the car. The cooker is easy to adjust, and the alarm clock radio in the bedroom I am used to changing. Where I really hit problems, is with the microwave oven - I still haven't changed that, a week after the event, as I always need to get out the printed instructions for that one, and, as the device works fine anyway, it may just stay an hour wrong until the clocks change again. :sm02:


I do sometimes deliberately leave one on the 'old' time! I have my Microwave clock well sorted. It is a Panasonic and quite straight forward.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I used to have staff to do it - well at least my #2 daughter, who just seemed to know how to do these things. Since she got a life of her own, I have had to learn how to do manage the process myself. Two of the radios adjust themselves, as does the dashboard clock in the car. The cooker is easy to adjust, and the alarm clock radio in the bedroom I am used to changing. Where I really hit problems, is with the microwave oven - I still haven't changed that, a week after the event, as I always need to get out the printed instructions for that one, and, as the device works fine anyway, it may just stay an hour wrong until the clocks change again. :sm02:


Microwave and cooker still one hour out. My bedside clock/radio adjust itself automatically, the problem is it always does it 24 hrs too soon! Every time it catches me out and I still haven't found how to adjust it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Microwave and cooker still one hour out. My bedside clock/radio adjust itself automatically, the problem is it always does it 24 hrs too soon! Every time it catches me out and I still haven't found how to adjust it!


LOL!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you folks, our Catherine is full on, always upto something creative. Not sure where she got the idea from but she's very good at finding unusual things.
She told Stu, now uncle Stu you won't forget our birthdays lol! To which I replied, I always have to remind him as I keep track of them ad make him send a message when they come round.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, congratulations to your DS! Love the wood family birth month board.
Kathleen Doris, me too! I swear I'm just going to have someone set one Timex watch to DST and the second to regular time and just switch watches once a year!
Microwave broke last night. Thankfully DH got new one today. As I get older I like to crockpot meals and then just nuke leftovers, also like microwave popcorn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all! Home from the dog show, not as many dogs as last year but it was still fun. It was a muddy mess in the parking area though, yuck, but it should be dried out by tomorrow, the people were carrying their dogs if at all possible, from their grooming areas to the show arena, to try to keep them from the mud. 
I got to love on the Black Russian Terrier, she's only about 100-110lbs of pure love. lol
David must be fishing, at least today it's not raining, cloudy and dreary but not raining, or snowing for that matter. 
Now to get caught up here and knit, since I put the chicken in the crockpot this morning I don't have to worry about putting dinner together too much, making Chicken and Leek pie, it's a good day for it. I guess I'd better take the Phyllo dough out to thaw.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all! Home from the dog show, not as many dogs as last year but it was still fun. It was a muddy mess in the parking area though, yuck, but it should be dried out by tomorrow, the people were carrying their dogs if at all possible, from their grooming areas to the show arena, to try to keep them from the mud.
> I got to love on the Black Russian Terrier, she's only about 100-110lbs of pure love. lol
> David must be fishing, at least today it's not raining, cloudy and dreary but not raining, or snowing for that matter.
> Now to get caught up here and knit, since I put the chicken in the crockpot this morning I don't have to worry about putting dinner together too much, making Chicken and Leek pie, it's a good day for it. I guess I'd better take the Phyllo dough out to thaw.


I love working with fillo made some little tarts recently- with spinach (a favourite of mine) feta, ricotta, egg- should have had parsley- but had none so just omitted it!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just remembered something Catherine told us that her eldest daughter 3 year old, Amelia did last week, talk about creative, but naughty too.
She called her mother to come and see the "snow" she made out on the driveway, turns out she had got the laundry powder pack and liberally thrown it over the driveway lol! So their driveway is extremely clean now grrrr!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just remembered something Catherine told us that her eldest daughter 3 year old, Amelia did last week, talk about creative, but naughty too.
> She called her mother to come and see the "snow" she made out on the driveway, turns out she had got the laundry powder pack and liberally thrown it over the driveway lol! So their driveway is extremely clean now grrrr!


Oh boy! I wonder how big the pack was- did Catherine mention!? I have a 3 kg one and it would be just my sort of luck for that to happen to me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tell Matthew the drawing is AMAZING!


pacer said:


> Hello everyone. I have been missing since Tuesday. I received a text on Tuesday asking if I could have a mermaid tail done for a gift next weekend. I have been busy knitting.
> 
> I am super tired but wanted to share an update on the drawing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The blanket is lovely Nikki.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on baby blanket, putting it away for the night


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoopie! The missing shrug & square have been found!


darowil said:


> Back from Guild and have a short time before I need to start tea.
> In March I managed to use up just over 1kg of yarn (2.2 pounds if my memory is correct). However I am still 200 gms behind over the year (well actually now just under 300 as I got 100gm today). And it was helped by using a lot of heavy weight yarn including a UFO that was largely finished -so the 700 gms of that one was mainly from last year. But it is finished items that count (or as in the case of the Knitteratti afghan I am counting each square as it is finished). This months UFO is also big so that should enable me I hope to catch up and maybe get ahead. But I do know I have more yarn to come in this month (and likely more in May as the Guild have an open day with the local hand dyers there. But I might decide to go to the football instead).
> 
> At Guild today a bag was held up this was left last meeting. I've got a bag that looks like that wonder who that belongs to. Hold on thats mine! It was my lost shrug for Elizabeth and the 3rd Knitteratti square! Haven't done much of the shrug but all the yarn was there so couldn't do it until it was found. Glad I hadn't spent any more time looking for it.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just remembered something Catherine told us that her eldest daughter 3 year old, Amelia did last week, talk about creative, but naughty too.
> She called her mother to come and see the "snow" she made out on the driveway, turns out she had got the laundry powder pack and liberally thrown it over the driveway lol! So their driveway is extremely clean now grrrr!


One of the words I found it most difficult to explain to my girls was 'waste', because what I saw as wasting a product, was to them, simply using it. So they would tip a whole bottle of washing up liquid in the sink to make bubbles, and I would get stressed at the waste, while they just thought they had made good use of it. It was hard to be really cross with them, but it did make life difficult when there was no money left to buy a replacement for something they had found an alternative use for!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really pretty with the bow Sonja.


Swedenme said:


> Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Can I just say, I COULD have been on page 1. I looked in when the new board was young and fresh, but I really could not think of anything to say, and as I was always trained to believe, "if you have nothing to say, say nothing", I decided to go away and see what everyone else had to say later on. Now, I do have some news - my baby sister is now a grandmother. Her grandson was born about midday today, weighing 5lb 13oz, a few weeks early, but healthy, and not needing any special care. We have not yet been told his name, but it is wonderful news. I am really looking forward to meeting him!


Congratulations to the family; you're now a great aunt. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are predicting that it could be- it really is dependent on what happens as it crosses the Sea between us! Often over water they deepen and pick up moisture. We shall see in good time.


Think we got some of that rain, and a hail storm here this afternoon Julie this is what it looked like in parts of Middlesbrough the nearest large town after a very heavy storm lasting all of 30 minutes . We got plenty of thunder and it went very dark but hardly any rain at all . To think this morning I was out walking and it was so warm I didn't even need a cardigan . Talk about 4 seasons in one day


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Sunday morning and daylight time has gone back an hour so we are awake earlier than usual.
> I have something special to share with you. Yesterday our adopted family came in to visit us bringing their 3 month old baby girl Scarlett with them.
> She is just adorable and now their family of 3 is complete.
> They also brought us a wonderful gift the photo of it below. It's a project Catherine is embarking on to make a bit of money. She's laser burning on wood for special things as you will see. She's very creative, and I'm so proud of her achievements, I taught her to crochet and she's doing well at it, although with 3 children under 5 years old she's very busy. I'm going to give her some more to add to it. So here it is a family celebrations board.


What a great gift and how nice that you were able to meet Scarlett. The celebrations board is a great idea.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really pretty with the bow Sonja.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> One of the words I found it most difficult to explain to my girls was 'waste', because what I saw as wasting a product, was to them, simply using it. So they would tip a whole bottle of washing up liquid in the sink to make bubbles, and I would get stressed at the waste, while they just thought they had made good use of it. It was hard to be really cross with them, but it did make life difficult when there was no money left to buy a replacement for something they had found an alternative use for!


I do so know that feeling! Having struggled to bring my girls up most of the time on my own- and having been determined they would not be 'latchkey kids'!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute. I looked at that pattern but needed a larger size and it wasn't available and I'm not good enough to change the size of the pattern.



gagesmom said:


> 9:45 am here on Saturday April 1st. I can't believe it's April already.
> 
> Finished the little jacket to match the hat.
> Gentle breeze baby hat and jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we got some of that rain, and a hail storm here this afternoon Julie this is what it looked like in parts of Middlesbrough the nearest large town after a very heavy storm lasting all of 30 minutes . We got plenty of thunder and it went very dark but hardly any rain at all . To think this morning I was out walking and it was so warm I didn't even need a cardigan . Talk about 4 seasons in one day


Golly- that is surface flooding with a vengeance!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I used to have staff to do it - well at least my #2 daughter, who just seemed to know how to do these things. Since she got a life of her own, I have had to learn how to do manage the process myself. Two of the radios adjust themselves, as does the dashboard clock in the car. The cooker is easy to adjust, and the alarm clock radio in the bedroom I am used to changing. Where I really hit problems, is with the microwave oven - I still haven't changed that, a week after the event, as I always need to get out the printed instructions for that one, and, as the device works fine anyway, it may just stay an hour wrong until the clocks change again. :sm02:


I was going to get the instruction manual for the car to find out how to change the clock and, lo and behold, the next time I looked the clock was changed. :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Just remembered something Catherine told us that her eldest daughter 3 year old, Amelia did last week, talk about creative, but naughty too.
> She called her mother to come and see the "snow" she made out on the driveway, turns out she had got the laundry powder pack and liberally thrown it over the driveway lol! So their driveway is extremely clean now grrrr!


Made me smile


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are predicting that it could be- it really is dependent on what happens as it crosses the Sea between us! Often over water they deepen and pick up moisture. We shall see in good time.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a great gift and how nice that you were able to meet Scarlett. The celebrations board is a great idea.


Thank you it's something to treasure that's for sure. Am compiling a list of more birthdays in the family circle to add to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What was Debbie is definitely tracking our way- will be here in a day or so. The warning is it may dump a month's worth in a day or so. Forecast is for humid and 25*C i.e., sticky!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love working with fillo made some little tarts recently- with spinach (a favourite of mine) feta, ricotta, egg- should have had parsley- but had none so just omitted it!


That's sounds good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely picture of you ladies Kate. I love the way you and your friends do trips together.


KateB said:


> Just having a quick lie down before we head out for our evening meal. We spent most of today just wandering around the city and it certainly is a beautiful place and much bigger than I thought....which means more walking! We didn't do the hop-on-hop-off bus today as it was on a restricted route as there was a half-marathon being run in the city, so we'll do it tomorrow. The weather has been glorious, if anything it was verging on the too warm - I think it was up to around 22C this afternoon - I know many of you will laugh at that counting as warm, but it is to us! Took quite a few photos which I will post when I can get my phone to talk to my iPad! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me smile


Yes Sonja such a little rascal, definitely one who needs constant supervision. 
Wow that's serious weather you're getting there. I showed Stu your little green dress and he said it is very pretty indeed, love both the bow and the flower, you definitely need to do both, no pressure lol!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Can I just say, I COULD have been on page 1. I looked in when the new board was young and fresh, but I really could not think of anything to say, and as I was always trained to believe, "if you have nothing to say, say nothing", I decided to go away and see what everyone else had to say later on. Now, I do have some news - my baby sister is now a grandmother. Her grandson was born about midday today, weighing 5lb 13oz, a few weeks early, but healthy, and not needing any special care. We have not yet been told his name, but it is wonderful news. I am really looking forward to meeting him!


Congratulations to you and your family Chris , wonderful news


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just remembered something Catherine told us that her eldest daughter 3 year old, Amelia did last week, talk about creative, but naughty too.
> She called her mother to come and see the "snow" she made out on the driveway, turns out she had got the laundry powder pack and liberally thrown it over the driveway lol! So their driveway is extremely clean now grrrr!


Oh, wow!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Delightful and colorful! Well done Mary!


pacer said:


> It is finished and delivered. It is well loved.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we got some of that rain, and a hail storm here this afternoon Julie this is what it looked like in parts of Middlesbrough the nearest large town after a very heavy storm lasting all of 30 minutes . We got plenty of thunder and it went very dark but hardly any rain at all . To think this morning I was out walking and it was so warm I didn't even need a cardigan . Talk about 4 seasons in one day


That's awful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Yes Sonja such a little rascal, definitely one who needs constant supervision.
> Wow that's serious weather you're getting there. I showed Stu your little green dress and he said it is very pretty indeed, love both the bow and the flower, you definitely need to do both, no pressure lol!


Tell Stu thank you 
I'm reading backwards and just came upon your celebration board it's lovely , what a great idea and gift


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What was Debbie is definitely tracking our way- will be here in a day or so. The warning is it may dump a month's worth in a day or so. Forecast is for humid and 25*C i.e., sticky!


That will be a lot of rain when the remains of Debbie get there. Is there any way to caulk up where the leak is with something temporary until the rains pass? Wish I were there..I would use some silicone seal to try and seal the leaks.

Swedeme, that is a heavy rain when the water is up to the hubcaps. Hope you are inside and protected from the storm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to your baby sister!


Kathleendoris said:


> Can I just say, I COULD have been on page 1. I looked in when the new board was young and fresh, but I really could not think of anything to say, and as I was always trained to believe, "if you have nothing to say, say nothing", I decided to go away and see what everyone else had to say later on. Now, I do have some news - my baby sister is now a grandmother. Her grandson was born about midday today, weighing 5lb 13oz, a few weeks early, but healthy, and not needing any special care. We have not yet been told his name, but it is wonderful news. I am really looking forward to meeting him!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a creative item; I could really use something like that. Will have to show it to DD when she gets home tomorrow.



Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Sunday morning and daylight time has gone back an hour so we are awake earlier than usual.
> I have something special to share with you. Yesterday our adopted family came in to visit us bringing their 3 month old baby girl Scarlett with them.
> She is just adorable and now their family of 3 is complete.
> They also brought us a wonderful gift the photo of it below. It's a project Catherine is embarking on to make a bit of money. She's laser burning on wood for special things as you will see. She's very creative, and I'm so proud of her achievements, I taught her to crochet and she's doing well at it, although with 3 children under 5 years old she's very busy. I'm going to give her some more to add to it. So here it is a family celebrations board.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Saturday to all. Thank you Sam for the wonderful recipes. Have any of you heard about Las Vegas and the high winds we had? It was really scary. We had 85 mile an hour winds it uprooted huge trees, toppled over semi trailers, cinderblock walls, one huge tree toppled over onto a garage and took out the garage. There were 36,000 without electricity last night, Friday. Today the electric co. is still working to get their electric on. We sat here in the living room and it sounded like a tornado was coming through. David had to run out to put away trash can. We heard many booms. It turned over out heavy grill and he had to put that into the shed with the trash can. We have live here since 1986 and we have never had winds like this and I hope never again. So far I haven't heard anything about anyone getting hurt that goodness.

I am working on a crochet hat, knitted headband. My adopted ( kind of ) Jules likes a lacy crochet scarf I'll make for her also but I need to buy the yarn.

Healing prayers are sent your way for those who need them {{{HUGS}}} to all. Take care all. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> That will be a lot of rain when the remains of Debbie get there. Is there any way to caulk up where the leak is with something temporary until the rains pass? Wish I were there..I would use some silicone seal to try and seal the leaks.
> 
> Swedeme, that is a heavy rain when the water is up to the hubcaps. Hope you are inside and protected from the storm.


It actually needs a very good ladder, or scaffolding to clear the gutters, I suspect. I will ring Nasir later today.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Hope Nasir has one and will bring it forthwith. You ought not to be on the ladder at any rate. Do you have a neighbor who could help you out?


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Think we got some of that rain, and a hail storm here this afternoon Julie this is what it looked like in parts of Middlesbrough the nearest large town after a very heavy storm lasting all of 30 minutes . We got plenty of thunder and it went very dark but hardly any rain at all . To think this morning I was out walking and it was so warm I didn't even need a cardigan . Talk about 4 seasons in one day


Oh my gosh that is awful. The weather is really strange every where.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hope Nasir has one and will bring it forthwith. You ought not to be on the ladder at any rate. Do you have a neighbor who could help you out?


There is a young man I could rope in- come to think of it, someone else was offering help the other day- and I didn't even think of my window problem. But he will be back- so I can ask then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had not heard about the wind there; from the intensity you described I am surprised too but then again haven't watched any news yet today. Glad the two of you are safe and hope all the power in the area will be restored soon. 


Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Saturday to all. Thank you Sam for the wonderful recipes. Have any of you heard about Las Vegas and the high winds we had? It was really scary. We had 85 mile an hour winds it uprooted huge trees, toppled over semi trailers, cinderblock walls, one huge tree toppled over onto a garage and took out the garage. There were 36,000 without electricity last night, Friday. Today the electric co. is still working to get their electric on. We sat here in the living room and it sounded like a tornado was coming through. David had to run out to put away trash can.  We heard many booms. It turned over out heavy grill and he had to put that into the shed with the trash can. We have live here since 1986 and we have never had winds like this and I hope never again. So far I haven't heard anything about anyone getting hurt that goodness.
> 
> I am working on a crochet hat, knitted headband. My adopted ( kind of ) Jules likes a lacy crochet scarf I'll make for her also but I need to buy the yarn.
> 
> Healing prayers are sent your way for those who need them {{{HUGS}}} to all. Take care all. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a creative item; I could really use something like that. Will have to show it to DD when she gets home tomorrow.


Isn't it? I just keep looking at it and thinking how blessed we are having such a caring adopted family.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

budasha said:


> Congratulations to the family; you're now a great aunt. :sm24:


I'm getting used to the idea of being 'great', as I am already great aunt to my brother's three grandchildren. It does sound very ancient, though, doesn't it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Oh my gosh that is awful. The weather is really strange every where.


That was the same thing I was thinking when I read your post . The weather is having a temperature tantrum


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Weather looks beautiful Kate. Think one of you has got an admirer????


Saw that - don't know where he appeared from!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think we got some of that rain, and a hail storm here this afternoon Julie this is what it looked like in parts of Middlesbrough the nearest large town after a very heavy storm lasting all of 30 minutes . We got plenty of thunder and it went very dark but hardly any rain at all . To think this morning I was out walking and it was so warm I didn't even need a cardigan . Talk about 4 seasons in one day


That looks like a serious downpour, Sonja. I hope it drained away quickly, and didn't do too much damage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan just sent me this- she has not mastered copy and Paste, she assures me this is a scrummy recipe!

Ultimate Chocolate Brownie Recipe

320gm melted butter

1-1/4 cups cocoa

7 eggs

3 cups sugar

1tsp vanilla essence

2 cups dark chocolate drops

1-1/4 cups plain flour

1tsp baking powder

1 cup fresh or frozen raspberries

Confectioner sugar for dusting.

Heat oven to 160C

Line a large baking dish with baking paper 24x34cm dish.

Melt butter in a large pot

Using electric mixer beat cocoa into the melted butter

Add eggs, sugar, vanilla, beating 3-4 minutes until mixture doubles in size

Mix in chocolate drops with spoon

Sift flour and baking powder and stir into mixture to combine

Pour this batter into baking dish shaking to settle it in, then gently push raspberries under surface until just submerged.

Bake 1 hour 160C or until skewer comes out clean.'

Leave to cool for ten minutes then turn out onto a rack to go cold

Dust with confectioners sugar and cut into squares.

Can be served with whipped cream, or whipped cream and mascarpone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, a very pretty mermaids tail.
> Kate you look the youngest and fittest of the group.


Definitely not the fittest, but I am the youngest.....although there are only 2 years between the youngest to oldest!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, would love to love on Black Russian Terrier. They are BIG. Love any dish with phyllo dough. Use to make a mean Spanakopita.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Can I just say, I COULD have been on page 1. I looked in when the new board was young and fresh, but I really could not think of anything to say, and as I was always trained to believe, "if you have nothing to say, say nothing", I decided to go away and see what everyone else had to say later on. Now, I do have some news - my baby sister is now a grandmother. Her grandson was born about midday today, weighing 5lb 13oz, a few weeks early, but healthy, and not needing any special care. We have not yet been told his name, but it is wonderful news. I am really looking forward to meeting him!


Congratulations to them all!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on baby blanket, putting it away for the night


That looks great Nikki!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That price is not as bad as some I saw. I'll pass it along to Bill!


WEBS has a cashmere silk blend on sale too right now. 
You just get one of our UK contingent that are close to or in London to kidnap you and take you yarn shopping. lolol 
There is an app that you can put in where you are going and it will tell you all the LYS's on your route.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back from Guild and have a short time before I need to start tea.
> In March I managed to use up just over 1kg of yarn (2.2 pounds if my memory is correct). However I am still 200 gms behind over the year (well actually now just under 300 as I got 100gm today). And it was helped by using a lot of heavy weight yarn including a UFO that was largely finished -so the 700 gms of that one was mainly from last year. But it is finished items that count (or as in the case of the Knitteratti afghan I am counting each square as it is finished). This months UFO is also big so that should enable me I hope to catch up and maybe get ahead. But I do know I have more yarn to come in this month (and likely more in May as the Guild have an open day with the local hand dyers there. But I might decide to go to the football instead).
> 
> At Guild today a bag was held up this was left last meeting. I've got a bag that looks like that wonder who that belongs to. Hold on thats mine! It was my lost shrug for Elizabeth and the 3rd Knitteratti square! Haven't done much of the shrug but all the yarn was there so couldn't do it until it was found. Glad I hadn't spent any more time looking for it.


YIPPEE!!!!! Great that it's been found. 
LOL! Well it would be a toss up to go to Football or to go to Guild, hand dyed yarns are hard to pass up though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is that cake in the layers? If so it's waht we call Napoleon as well.


Yes, it's a traditional Napoleon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while


Or you could do both, leave them pinned and you can change them out if you want to, I LOVE it both ways. I WANT that pattern, pretty please? With sugar on top and a cherry? lolol 
But it's just gorgeous, the color is even great.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a young man I could rope in- come to think of it, someone else was offering help the other day- and I didn't even think of my window problem. But he will be back- so I can ask then.


 I would hope he would hurry to your rescue. I worry about the possibility of growing mold should it not be repaired before the rains come. That could really wreck your health. A beautiful spring day and BIL and S are mowing the lawn for me. I have sprayed the dandelions and some little purple flowering weeds that spread like wildfire. My little old 35 year old Lawn Boy mower started right away, as did the self propelled TORO. Pretty amazing since they had been empty all winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it's on it's way to us, now!


I hope that you just get a decent (not flood worthy) amount of rain and no damage or anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45 am here on Saturday April 1st. I can't believe it's April already.
> 
> Finished the little jacket to match the hat.
> Gentle breeze baby hat and jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


That turned out great!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> WEBS has a cashmere silk blend on sale too right now.
> You just get one of our UK contingent that are close to or in London to kidnap you and take you yarn shopping. lolol
> There is an app that you can put in where you are going and it will tell you all the LYS's on your route.


Ooohhhhh, I need that app, LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Phooey, I was enjoying a thick crust pizza for supper last night and part of a tooth broke off, grrrrr!!
> 
> Just emailed my daughter and told her the tooth fairy didn't even leave me a nickel or a dime, Boo Hoo! Thought she might get a laugh at her Mothers humor. I mean REALLY, why shouldn't we seniors receive a dime or two for having been fortunate enough still to have all our teeth, lol! Actually I still have one baby tooth, I'll be very sad if that one ever has to be removed or fall out as I'm sure by having this special tooth is what keeps me young, lol!
> Enjoy your day/evening everyone I'm off to paint.


OUCH!!!! 
Well, I think that regardless of age, the tooth fairy should stop by.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was so busy trying to get out of their way that I bumped into a bench with a loud clatter and drew their attention to me! Henry thought that I had been "dazzled by his extreme beauty!"


LOL! Nothing like ego the size of Texas. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is finished and delivered. It is well loved.


Lovely!!! Makes me think of Mardi Gras. Lovely recipient too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back from Guild and have a short time before I need to start tea.
> In March I managed to use up just over 1kg of yarn (2.2 pounds if my memory is correct). However I am still 200 gms behind over the year (well actually now just under 300 as I got 100gm today). And it was helped by using a lot of heavy weight yarn including a UFO that was largely finished -so the 700 gms of that one was mainly from last year. But it is finished items that count (or as in the case of the Knitteratti afghan I am counting each square as it is finished). This months UFO is also big so that should enable me I hope to catch up and maybe get ahead. But I do know I have more yarn to come in this month (and likely more in May as the Guild have an open day with the local hand dyers there. But I might decide to go to the football instead).
> 
> At Guild today a bag was held up this was left last meeting. I've got a bag that looks like that wonder who that belongs to. Hold on thats mine! It was my lost shrug for Elizabeth and the 3rd Knitteratti square! Haven't done much of the shrug but all the yarn was there so couldn't do it until it was found. Glad I hadn't spent any more time looking for it.


I'm glad the lost is found


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that you just get a decent (not flood worthy) amount of rain and no damage or anything.


I am hoping my window does not leak again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 1 April '17

A beautiful sunny relatively warm day (62°) day. I could get used to this. I slept a straight eleven hours so missed a portion of it. But at least I slept. The last two days have been super late (early morning) - so this must have been catch up.

Avery was out playing basketball a couple of different times - otherwise it has been pretty quiet next door. The cats are out somewhere enjoying the sunshine and warmth - probably laying in the warmest spot they can find.

Crunchy French Onion Chicken

Author: Janine S.|allrecipes.com
30 m
4 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

1 1/3 cups French-fried onions, crushed
1 egg, beaten
1 pound skinless, boneless chicken breast halves

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).

2. Spread crushed onions in a shallow bowl. Pour beaten egg into a separate shallow bowl.

3. Dip chicken into beaten egg, then press into crushed onions. Gently tap chicken to let loose pieces fall away.

4. Put breaded chicken on a baking sheet.

5. Bake chicken until no longer pink in the center and the juices run clear, about 20 minutes. An instant-read thermometer inserted into the center should read at least 165 degrees F (74 degrees C).

Tip: Aluminum foil helps keep food moist, ensures it cooks evenly, keeps leftovers fresh, and makes clean-up easy.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/239896/crunchy-french-onion-chicken/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=141774&prop27=2017-03-31&did=141774-20170331

General Tso's Chicken

Make your take out at home, with this Fake Out recipe for General Tso's Chicken made in the crockpot slow cooker! The sauce is a wonderful duplication and the chicken isn't breaded and fried, making this a much lighter and healthier dish!

Serves 4

Ingredients

1 pound boneless, skinless chicken, cut in 1-inch chunks
4 garlic cloves, minced
3 tablespoons brown sugar
1 teaspoon dried ginger
2 tablespoons soy sauce (I use La Choy because it's gluten free)
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (add more to taste at the table if you'd prefer more heat)
1 (16-ounce) package stir-fry vegetables (to add later)

The Directions.

1. Use a 4-quart slow cooker. Put the chicken into the bottom of your crockpot and then add the garlic, brown sugar, ginger, soy sauce, and red pepper flakes.

2. Toss the chicken to fully coat with the sauce ingredients.

3. Cover and cook on low for 5 to 6 hours, then add the frozen vegetables.

4. Recover and cook on high for an hour, or until the veggies are fully hot and the chicken has reached desired tenderness.

5. Serve with white, brown, or fried rice.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2011/04/slow-cooker-general-tsos-chicken-recipe.html

Crock Pot Fried Rice Recipe

You can use your leftovers to make fried rice.

Ingredients

2 cups leftover rice/quinoa (brown rice, etc. totally fine to use)
3 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons soy sauce (LaChoy is gluten free)
2 teaspoons worcestershire sauce (Lea Perrins in US is gluten free)
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt (or 1/8 tsp iodized)
1/2 diced yellow onion
1 cup of whatever frozen or fresh vegetables you have on hand. (I had a bit of asparagus, some carrots and peas)
2 cups leftover meat, diced (I had leftover chicken and 3/4 of a cheeseburger patty from a restaurant--I told you I was Scottish!)
1 egg 
Sesame seeds for garnish (optional)

Directions

1. Plop everything on in there together.

2. Mix it around, and cook on high for 2-3 hours, or on low for 3-4. You are only heating everything up and cooking the egg.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2008/05/crockpot-fried-rice-recipe.html

CHEESY BACON RANCH FRENCH BREAD PIZZA

This easy dinner recipe combines ranch with PIZZA! Ranch is mixed with pizza sauce and topped with extra cheese and bacon. The perfect weeknight meal!

AUTHOR: DOROTHY KERN|CRAZYFORCRUST.COM
TOTAL TIME: 20 MINUTES
MAKES 10-12 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS:

1 loaf (about 12.5 ounces) French Bread or Sourdough Bread
2/3 cup Hidden Valley® Simply Ranch Classic Ranch dressing
1/2 cup pizza sauce
4 cups shredded cheese (cheddar or mozzarella or a mix)
6 slices cooked bacon, crumbled
2 green onions, sliced small, optional

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 400°F. Line a cookie sheet with foil and spray with nonstick cooking spray.

2. Slice loaf of bread horizontally. Place two halves face up on the cookie sheet.

3. Stir together ranch dressing and pizza sauce in a small bowl. Coat each bread half with sauce.

4. Sprinkle with cheese, then bacon, then onions.

5. Bake for 10-12 minutes, or until cheese is melted.

6. Serve immediately. May be stored in an airtight container for up to 2 days, but best the day it's made

http://www.crazyforcrust.com/2017/03/cheesy-bacon-ranch-french-bread-pizza/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Cheesy+Bacon+Ranch+French+Bread+Pizza+by+Crazy+for+Crust&utm_campaign=20170329_m138389716_Daily+RSS+Feed+for+http%3A%2F%2Fcrazyforcrust_com%2Ffeed&utm_term=Cheesy+Bacon+Ranch+French+Bread+Pizza

One Skillet Pierogie Reuben

Serves 4

Ingredients:

12 frozen Polish cheese or potato Pierogies or homemade savory Wareniki/Vareniki
2 tablespoons butter 
1 cup thinly sliced onions
2 cups sauerkraut, drained 
2 or more cups grated Swiss cheese
1/2 pound pastrami or corned beef cut in a 1/4 inch slice and then cut in bitesize cubes
Thousand Island dressing to drizzle 
1/4 cup minced chives

Method:

1. Par boil and simmer pierogie in a cast iron pan or oven safe pan until they are al dente in salted water, drain and shake off all excess water, wipe off pan and return to stove top.

2. Turn on the oven broiler with the rack set on the lowest level.

3. In same pan melt butter and add the drained pierogie back to the pan.

4. Brown on both sides, turn off heat.

5. Add the onion evenly over the pierogie.

6. Add the sauerkraut evenly over the onion and pierogie.

7. Add the grated cheese evenly over the sauerkraut, onion and pierogie.

8. Add the cubed pastrami or corned beef on top.

9. Place the pan under the broiler on the lowest rack and watch carefully until the cheese melts and bubbles.

10. Remove the pan and sprinkle the chives evenly on top.

11. Serve with Thousand Island dressing drizzled on top.

12. You can serve this with a salad or fresh veggies to round off your meal.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/one-skillet-pierogie-reuben.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Homemade Savory Wareniki/Vareniki

Ingredients for Dough:

1 large egg
2 Tbsp sour cream
3/4 cup water + 1 1/4 cup 2% milk (or 1 cup water + 1 cup whole milk)
5 cups all-purpose flour, plus about 1 cup more for dusting

Instructions

1. Whisk together egg and sour cream until well combined.

2. Whisk in 1/4 cup 2% milk and ¾ cup water.

3. Using a spatula, mix in four, 1 cup at a time.

4. Place the dough onto a floured surface. ...

5. Place the dough under a bowl and let it sit at room temperature for about 1 hour.

6. Cut the dough into 4 to 6 pieces.

7. Form your chunk of dough into a log and cut off small pieces, one at a time. Pieces should be a little larger than a gumball. Dust your rolling pin and cutting board with flour and roll out a piece of dough until it is ⅛" thick and 3" diameter.

8. Fill these circles with the desired filling (potatoes, cherries, blueberries or meat). Fold the dough over the filling to form a crescent and seal the edges tightly with your fingers. If making pelmeni (meat filling), pinch the two edges together to form a "diaper" shape. Place the finished pierogis on a cutting board dusted with flour until ready to boil.

9. Bring a large pot of salted water to boil. As you finish the first batch of pierogies, place them in boiling water. After they float to the top, cook about 2 to 3 minutes more, then remove them with a slotted spoon to a bowl. Drizzle the pierogies with melted butter.

10. Repeat steps 7 through 9 with the rest of the dough.

Note: To freeze the pierogies, place them on a cutting board and stick them in the freezer uncovered. Once they are frozen, transfer them to a large freezer-safe ziploc bag and dust generously with flour. They stay perfect for months.

http://natashaskitchen.com/2010/07/24/basic-russian-vareniki-or-pilmeni-dough-russian-pierogi/

COLOR=RED]BUTTERMILK OVEN FRIED CHICKEN - LOWER FAT[/COLOR]

Here's a great buttermilk oven-fried chicken that's just as crisp deep fried. Double dipped and cooked in only a tablespoon of oil!

Author: Judith Hannemann|bakeatmidnight.com
Serves: 4-8

INGREDIENTS

8 bone-in chicken pieces (thighs, drumsticks, breasts or a mix)
1 tbs oil (see NOTE)

Buttermilk Dip:

1 cup buttermilk
2 eggs
1 tsp baking powder
¾ tsp baking soda
½ tsp hot sauce (optional)

Coating:

2 cups flour
1 tbs kosher salt
1 tbs paprika (smoked variety is best)
½ tsp pepper
1 tbs garlic powder
2 tsp onion powder
1 tsp sugar

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Place the oil in a large baking sheet--a 15 x 10 jelly roll pan works well--or a large baking pan (metal roasting pan works well too).

2. Put the pan in the oven and preheat to 350 degrees F.

3. Whisk together all the buttermilk dip ingredients in a large bowl.

4. Mix all the coating ingredients in another large bowl. See post for hints.

5. Dip the chicken in the buttermilk mixture then the coating mixture. Again, dip the piece in the buttermilk mixture and coating mixture.

6. Place the chicken, skin side down on the hot baking sheet.

7. Bake for 25 minutes.

8. Turn chicken skin side up and bake for an additional 20 minutes.

9. Skin may also be removed before preparation. Dip, coat and bake as per instructions.

NOTE: Canola, peanut or vegetable oil works best. Avoid olive oil due to its low smoke point.

THE FLOUR: To prevent the flour from getting gloppy from the dipping, I only add enough to coat a few pieces then add more fresh seasoned flour for the next batch. I also find it more convenient to use an oblong pan for the flour dip because it gives you space to roll the chicken in the coating.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/buttermilk-oven-fried-chicken-lower-fat/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28The+Midnight+Baker%29

ONE POT BAKED GREEK CHICKEN ORZO - RISONI

PREP TIME: 15 mins
COOK TIME: 35 mins
TOTAL TIME: 50 mins

A great one pan meal for midweek, loaded with vegetables and Greek flavours! The list of ingredients is looks long, but there's actually a lot of repeat ingredients. ???? Watch the video to see how simple this is to make!

Author: Nagi | RecipeTinEats
Recipe type: Dinner, One Pot

Serves: 4-5
INGREDIENTS

Marinated Chicken

1 lb/500g chicken thighs, boneless skinless (or breast), cut into2cm / ⅘" pieces
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 tbsp dried oregano
1 lemon - zest of the whole lemon and juice of HALF the lemon
1 tbsp olive oil
Salt and pepper

Orzo/Risoni

2 tbsp olive oil
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 small onion, diced
2 zucchinis, diced
1 red bell pepper/capsicum, sliced
1 tbsp dried oregano
2½ cups chicken broth
14oz/400g canned crushed tomatoes
2 tbsp tomato paste
1 cup orzo/risoni
1 punnet* cherry tomatoes
Salt and pepper

Garnish (optional)
Crumbled feta cheese
Fresh oregano leaves

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Combine Marinated Chicken ingredients in a bowl and set aside for marinate for 20 minutes.

2. Preheat oven to 180C/350F.

3. Heat 1 tbsp olive oil in a large, deep skillet or dutch oven over high heat.

4. Cook chicken until lightly browned but still pink inside. Remove from skillet.

5. Turn heat down to medium high.

6. Add 1 tbsp olive oil, garlic and onion. Saute for 1 minute, then add zucchini and bell peppers/capsicum. Cook for 2 minutes.

7. Add oregano, chicken broth, canned tomato and tomato paste. Add salt and pepper to taste.

8. Mix, then add orzo / risoni.

9. Mix, then top with chicken.

10. Bring to a simmer, scatter over cherry tomatoes then transfer to the oven.

11. Bake for 15 to 20 minutes, until orzo/risoni is just cooked - tender but still firm. (See Note)

12. Remove from oven, drizzle with juice of remaining ½ lemon.

13. Garnish with feta and fresh oregano leaves, if desired, then serve.

NOTE: 1. Risoni cooks very quickly! So transfer it to the oven as soon as it starts simmering on the stove, otherwise it will overcook by the time the bake time is finished (it cooks faster on the stove than the oven). Check it after 15 minutes see if the orzo / risoni is done. Don't worry if it's done and it's still quite saucy - that's a GOOD thing! The liquid evaporates quite quickly while serving. It was slightly wetter when I took it out of the oven.

* pun·net - noun - BRITISH
a small light basket or other container for fruit or vegetables. 
"a punnet of strawberries"

http://www.recipetineats.com/one-pot-baked-greek-chicken-orzo-risoni/

Seven o'clock and it is still bright enough outside that you could read or knit with no problem. I'm so ready for it to be a bit warmer so I can do both. --- Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> You should try to get to Hampton Court Palace when you are in London - it was Henry VIII's palace and is well worth a visit. When we were there the man himself, along with other courtiers, was wandering around!


HenryVIII? Who knew you were so old????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was so busy trying to get out of their way that I bumped into a bench with a loud clatter and drew their attention to me! Henry thought that I had been "dazzled by his extreme beauty!"


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is finished and delivered. It is well loved.


That's great, such pretty colors


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I'm now knitting a cardigan and so far I'm quite pleased with how it's turning out . Was going to do a straight panel down the back but decided to go for a triangular shape


Can't wait to see it. I love the bow on the dress


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Can I just say, I COULD have been on page 1. I looked in when the new board was young and fresh, but I really could not think of anything to say, and as I was always trained to believe, "if you have nothing to say, say nothing", I decided to go away and see what everyone else had to say later on. Now, I do have some news - my baby sister is now a grandmother. Her grandson was born about midday today, weighing 5lb 13oz, a few weeks early, but healthy, and not needing any special care. We have not yet been told his name, but it is wonderful news. I am really looking forward to meeting him!


Congratulations, great auntie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Sunday morning and daylight time has gone back an hour so we are awake earlier than usual.
> I have something special to share with you. Yesterday our adopted family came in to visit us bringing their 3 month old baby girl Scarlett with them.
> She is just adorable and now their family of 3 is complete.
> They also brought us a wonderful gift the photo of it below. It's a project Catherine is embarking on to make a bit of money. She's laser burning on wood for special things as you will see. She's very creative, and I'm so proud of her achievements, I taught her to crochet and she's doing well at it, although with 3 children under 5 years old she's very busy. I'm going to give her some more to add to it. So here it is a family celebrations board.


What a lovely gift


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fan just sent me this- she has not mastered copy and Paste, she assures me this is a scrummy recipe!
> 
> Ultimate Chocolate Brownie Recipe
> 
> ...


Julie/Fan

Is that the correct measurement for the Cocoa - 1 & 1/4 cups. (12oz). Or is it 1/4 (4oz). Thanks.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Julie/Fan
> 
> Is that the correct measurement for the Cocoa - 1 & 1/4 cups. (12oz). Or is it 1/4 (4oz). Thanks.


Yes that is right 1 and 1/4 cups it's a very rich mixture, but oh so yummy results.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

WOW!!! Well I love chocolate so have bookmarked and hope to bake this coming week. I'll definitely need another package of cocoa though.
By the way love the family celebration plaque, what a great idea.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had not heard about the wind there; from the intensity you described I am surprised too but then again haven't watched any news yet today. Glad the two of you are safe and hope all the power in the area will be restored soon.


Yikes! I have a son who lives there and my younger daughter is there for the weekend!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW!!! Well I love chocolate so have bookmarked and hope to bake this coming week. I'll definitely need another package of cocoa though.
> By the way love the family celebration plaque, what a great idea.


Thank you hope you enjoy the recipe, I love the tangy taste of the raspberries through it, it tones down the big hit of chocolate in it.
The measures are all in metric, and the recipe can be used to make muffins as well. 
I thought with Easter coming round very soon it would be good to post, after having some yesterday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we got some of that rain, and a hail storm here this afternoon Julie this is what it looked like in parts of Middlesbrough the nearest large town after a very heavy storm lasting all of 30 minutes . We got plenty of thunder and it went very dark but hardly any rain at all . To think this morning I was out walking and it was so warm I didn't even need a cardigan . Talk about 4 seasons in one day


Wow! You really got hit. It's raining here but nothing like that.
I picked up my friend to go to quilting this morning & water was running over the road in 2 places. It would be nice if we could go from winter to spring &'skip mud season


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What was Debbie is definitely tracking our way- will be here in a day or so. The warning is it may dump a month's worth in a day or so. Forecast is for humid and 25*C i.e., sticky!


I sure hope it doesn't get too bad & leak in your house


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Saturday to all. Thank you Sam for the wonderful recipes. Have any of you heard about Las Vegas and the high winds we had? It was really scary. We had 85 mile an hour winds it uprooted huge trees, toppled over semi trailers, cinderblock walls, one huge tree toppled over onto a garage and took out the garage. There were 36,000 without electricity last night, Friday. Today the electric co. is still working to get their electric on. We sat here in the living room and it sounded like a tornado was coming through. David had to run out to put away trash can. We heard many booms. It turned over out heavy grill and he had to put that into the shed with the trash can. We have live here since 1986 and we have never had winds like this and I hope never again. So far I haven't heard anything about anyone getting hurt that goodness.
> 
> I am working on a crochet hat, knitted headband. My adopted ( kind of ) Jules likes a lacy crochet scarf I'll make for her also but I need to buy the yarn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That was the same thing I was thinking when I read your post . The weather is having a temperature tantrum


Mother Nature has PMS?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mother Nature has PMS?


Yes and one heck of a weak bladder as well, seems to be peeing all over the place ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes and one heck of a weak bladder as well, seems to be peeing all over the place ????????


????????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went to the local supermarket for something for dinner and decided on sea food salad as Chris was coming over. He collected the sea food but had to dash off straight away as our autistic friend had a bleeding ear. They took him to A and E and were there over 6 hours. The poor lad has a ruptured ear drum and severe infection in both ears and sinuses. He's home with Chris and Michael , on strong painkillers and antibiotics with strict instructions not to get his ears wet for the next 6 weeks. He didn't tell them or me that he was in pain or we would have had him go to the doctor much sooner. 
So I've ended up with a huge bowl of the salad left over after my plateful. It's to be eaten by tomorrow night so that's my breakfast, lunch and dinner tomorrow!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, lovely little sweater & hat.
Fan, that's one rich chocolate cake recipe!
Nikki, I'm glad your arm is giving less pain, I'm sure you are sick of having to keep it still.
Sonja, I hope your basement didn't look with all that rain. DSs house had water in the basement 2 nights ago & with the rain today DH has just gone to check it. He needs to backfill in one area that has sunk down & has fixed the eavestroughs so hopefully soon will get rid of that problem. The basement is unfinished so at least no loss there.

I was at quilting all day, only sewing so you wouldn't think I'd be tired but I'm pooped. There was a concert in town tonight but I decided to crash on the couch instead


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just heard of another LYS in London which I'm sure I'll have to visit before long. It's called Loop and is in Islington which is north London, iknit London is south so I'm sure you could fit one or the other in during your trip!


Thank you! I have put them on my phone!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> You should try to get to Hampton Court Palace when you are in London - it was Henry VIII's palace and is well worth a visit. When we were there the man himself, along with other courtiers, was wandering around!


I'm pretty sure we will. I told them I wanted to do the Jack the Ripper tour, but they do not seem as enthusiastic!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> She was actually his sixth wife. The mnemonic we use is 'divorced, beheaded, died, divorced, beheaded, survived'. That represents Katherine of Aragon, Anne Boleyn, Jane Seymour, Anne of Cleves, Katherine Howard and Catherine Parr.


They used the mnemonic several times during the series on PBS. I honestly know very little about the last 3. Seems like the first 3 get the attention.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Saturday to all. Thank you Sam for the wonderful recipes. Have any of you heard about Las Vegas and the high winds we had? It was really scary. We had 85 mile an hour winds it uprooted huge trees, toppled over semi trailers, cinderblock walls, one huge tree toppled over onto a garage and took out the garage. There were 36,000 without electricity last night, Friday. Today the electric co. is still working to get their electric on. We sat here in the living room and it sounded like a tornado was coming through. David had to run out to put away trash can. We heard many booms. It turned over out heavy grill and he had to put that into the shed with the trash can. We have live here since 1986 and we have never had winds like this and I hope never again. So far I haven't heard anything about anyone getting hurt that goodness.
> 
> I am working on a crochet hat, knitted headband. My adopted ( kind of ) Jules likes a lacy crochet scarf I'll make for her also but I need to buy the yarn.
> 
> Healing prayers are sent your way for those who need them {{{HUGS}}} to all. Take care all. Have a great weekend.


Those winds are really unusual . So glad no one was hurt and hope the electricity is back on now.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> WEBS has a cashmere silk blend on sale too right now.
> You just get one of our UK contingent that are close to or in London to kidnap you and take you yarn shopping. lolol
> There is an app that you can put in where you are going and it will tell you all the LYS's on your route.


I've searched on the computer, but I guess I need to look for the app. That way I'll have it quickly available when we are walking around!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm getting used to the idea of being 'great', as I am already great aunt to my brother's three grandchildren. It does sound very ancient, though, doesn't it?


Yes, and I'm one too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My DD's step-mom gave herself a 60th birthday/retirement party today. It was at Maggianno's Little Italy. Food was great, and I definitely ate too much! I've had a hard time staying awake, but it is too early to go to bed. We are supposed to get some severe rain later tonight and tomorrow. I've decided that the weathermen are being fooled by Mother Nature. We have had nothing...yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sure hope it doesn't get too bad & leak in your house


Thanks Bonnie- I sure hope I can mobilise Nasir or one of his sons in time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Went to the local supermarket for something for dinner and decided on sea food salad as Chris was coming over. He collected the sea food but had to dash off straight away as our autistic friend had a bleeding ear. They took him to A and E and were there over 6 hours. The poor lad has a ruptured ear drum and severe infection in both ears and sinuses. He's home with Chris and Michael , on strong painkillers and antibiotics with strict instructions not to get his ears wet for the next 6 weeks. He didn't tell them or me that he was in pain or we would have had him go to the doctor much sooner.
> So I've ended up with a huge bowl of the salad left over after my plateful. It's to be eaten by tomorrow night so that's my breakfast, lunch and dinner tomorrow!


Oh golly- poor young man, how unfortunate he had let it get so bad.
Hope you don't get too tired of Sea Food Salad!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Juli, so cool, i found world clock and added Sydney. What city would I add for your time?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, added Wellington.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We are home. Arrived about 6pm after a detour to fill the gas tank. Unloaded what I had to, then went to eat and then to DD's to pick up the bunnies and deliver some gifts we bought along the way. We have started going through 3 months of mail ???? and it's time for showers before bed. It will be nice to be back in our California king size bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Juli, so cool, i found world clock and added Sydney. What city would I add for your time?


 :sm24: Sydney gives you the time for Nicho (Denise), and Sugarsugar (Cathy), Margaret is half an hour behind Sydney time. I am in the same time zone as Wellington, along with Fan- so that is brilliant, so glad you found it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad you are home. Nothing like your own bed. Have enjoyed your travels. Disappointed I was sick and couldn't pop down to Palm Desert area to meet you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Sydney gives you the time for Nicho (Denise), and Sugarsugar (Cathy), Margaret is half an hour behind Sydney time. I am in the same time zone as Wellington, along with Fan- so that is brilliant, so glad you found it!


Me too, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Me too, thank you.


 :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are home. Arrived about 6pm after a detour to fill the gas tank. Unloaded what I had to, then went to eat and then to DD's to pick up the bunnies and deliver some gifts we bought along the way. We have started going through 3 months of mail ???? and it's time for showers before bed. It will be nice to be back in our California king size bed!


Welcome home, Tami! I love to travel, but as Dorothy said, "there's no place like home!"


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> We are home. Arrived about 6pm after a detour to fill the gas tank. Unloaded what I had to, then went to eat and then to DD's to pick up the bunnies and deliver some gifts we bought along the way. We have started going through 3 months of mail ???? and it's time for showers before bed. It will be nice to be back in our California king size bed!


Welcome home. I bet the little ones were happy to see you! Arriana will be missing those bunnies. Did the yarn bowl get a good workout? Everyone loves that bowl. We get so many compliments from friends on Matthew's ceramics.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, I didn't get much of anything done today other than read on here, took a nap for about an hour or so and got dinner cooked, oh, I did the dishes too, so the kitchen is mostly clean.
The chicken and leek pie is probably the best one of that that I've done so far, boy David really loves it, I made a double batch which is enough to feed 8 people and I have about a 3rd of the pan left. lol Oh well, at least it's well enjoyed. 
Now we'll see if I can get caught up here and do any knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Can I just say, I COULD have been on page 1. I looked in when the new board was young and fresh, but I really could not think of anything to say, and as I was always trained to believe, "if you have nothing to say, say nothing", I decided to go away and see what everyone else had to say later on. Now, I do have some news - my baby sister is now a grandmother. Her grandson was born about midday today, weighing 5lb 13oz, a few weeks early, but healthy, and not needing any special care. We have not yet been told his name, but it is wonderful news. I am really looking forward to meeting him!


Oh that's fantastic!!!!!! Congratulations to your whole family!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kate, I don't remember replying to your photo, but I may have, if not, it's a great picture of a group of lovely ladies. Have a fantastic time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Went to the local supermarket for something for dinner and decided on sea food salad as Chris was coming over. He collected the sea food but had to dash off straight away as our autistic friend had a bleeding ear. They took him to A and E and were there over 6 hours. The poor lad has a ruptured ear drum and severe infection in both ears and sinuses. He's home with Chris and Michael , on strong painkillers and antibiotics with strict instructions not to get his ears wet for the next 6 weeks. He didn't tell them or me that he was in pain or we would have had him go to the doctor much sooner.
> So I've ended up with a huge bowl of the salad left over after my plateful. It's to be eaten by tomorrow night so that's my breakfast, lunch and dinner tomorrow!


Your poor friend! That must have been so painful, hope he's better soon.
Enjoy the salad, I've never had seafood salad


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, you've had quite a holiday but I'm sure you're glad to be home. 

Kate, great photo, hope you have a good holiday, how long are you there?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Sunday morning and daylight time has gone back an hour so we are awake earlier than usual.
> I have something special to share with you. Yesterday our adopted family came in to visit us bringing their 3 month old baby girl Scarlett with them.
> She is just adorable and now their family of 3 is complete.
> They also brought us a wonderful gift the photo of it below. It's a project Catherine is embarking on to make a bit of money. She's laser burning on wood for special things as you will see. She's very creative, and I'm so proud of her achievements, I taught her to crochet and she's doing well at it, although with 3 children under 5 years old she's very busy. I'm going to give her some more to add to it. So here it is a family celebrations board.


What a lovely visit, and I love the board, what a great idea! I hope she sells lots of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> She was actually his sixth wife. The mnemonic we use is 'divorced, beheaded, died, divorced, beheaded, survived'. That represents Katherine of Aragon, Anne Boleyn, Jane Seymour, Anne of Cleves, Katherine Howard and Catherine Parr.


Those poor women, they never knew when he married them if they would survive the event.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love working with fillo made some little tarts recently- with spinach (a favourite of mine) feta, ricotta, egg- should have had parsley- but had none so just omitted it!


YUM!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just remembered something Catherine told us that her eldest daughter 3 year old, Amelia did last week, talk about creative, but naughty too.
> She called her mother to come and see the "snow" she made out on the driveway, turns out she had got the laundry powder pack and liberally thrown it over the driveway lol! So their driveway is extremely clean now grrrr!


 :sm06: 
Oh dear!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm getting used to the idea of being 'great', as I am already great aunt to my brother's three grandchildren. It does sound very ancient, though, doesn't it?


I have been great for seven years now. I love it! Three of the great nieces and nephews are enjoying their mermaid/fish tails that I gifted them in October.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> One of the words I found it most difficult to explain to my girls was 'waste', because what I saw as wasting a product, was to them, simply using it. So they would tip a whole bottle of washing up liquid in the sink to make bubbles, and I would get stressed at the waste, while they just thought they had made good use of it. It was hard to be really cross with them, but it did make life difficult when there was no money left to buy a replacement for something they had found an alternative use for!


That would be a problem, they are so proud of themselves after they do something like that, but meanwhile we are having an anxiety attack and panicking about how to do without it. Thank goodness Christopher didn't often do that, if he did it was usually something I'd bought to make a meal with, so frustrating.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we got some of that rain, and a hail storm here this afternoon Julie this is what it looked like in parts of Middlesbrough the nearest large town after a very heavy storm lasting all of 30 minutes . We got plenty of thunder and it went very dark but hardly any rain at all . To think this morning I was out walking and it was so warm I didn't even need a cardigan . Talk about 4 seasons in one day


Holy hailstones Batman!!!! That's a lot of water.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What was Debbie is definitely tracking our way- will be here in a day or so. The warning is it may dump a month's worth in a day or so. Forecast is for humid and 25*C i.e., sticky!


YUCK!!! On all counts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Saturday to all. Thank you Sam for the wonderful recipes. Have any of you heard about Las Vegas and the high winds we had? It was really scary. We had 85 mile an hour winds it uprooted huge trees, toppled over semi trailers, cinderblock walls, one huge tree toppled over onto a garage and took out the garage. There were 36,000 without electricity last night, Friday. Today the electric co. is still working to get their electric on. We sat here in the living room and it sounded like a tornado was coming through. David had to run out to put away trash can. We heard many booms. It turned over out heavy grill and he had to put that into the shed with the trash can. We have live here since 1986 and we have never had winds like this and I hope never again. So far I haven't heard anything about anyone getting hurt that goodness.
> 
> I am working on a crochet hat, knitted headband. My adopted ( kind of ) Jules likes a lacy crochet scarf I'll make for her also but I need to buy the yarn.
> 
> Healing prayers are sent your way for those who need them {{{HUGS}}} to all. Take care all. Have a great weekend.


Wow, that's some serious wind! I'm glad you didn't have any damage at your house and very glad that you've heard of no one being hurt, hopefully that means that everyone came through it fine, hopefully the power will be restored soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm getting used to the idea of being 'great', as I am already great aunt to my brother's three grandchildren. It does sound very ancient, though, doesn't it?


Just look at it as Great as in fantastic, wonderful, super, etc....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, would love to love on Black Russian Terrier. They are BIG. Love any dish with phyllo dough. Use to make a mean Spanakopita.


The are rather large, but not nearly as big as a Newfoundland or Irish Wolfhound, so I am trying to talk David into one. He wants an Australian Shepherd but they are soooo active and need to really work and David won't be here to be the one doing the work, I wouldn't mind, but they are one breed of dog that just doesn't talk to me, I think they are nice dogs but have no desire to own one, or a border collie either and that's the other one he wants. He did fall in love with a bull mastiff at the river today though, so he might be willing to go there, but much as I love bullies, I'd rather have the Black Russian.

You bring the spanakopita and I'll bring the chicken leek pie and we'll have a party all our own. :sm24: I love spanakopita.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping my window does not leak again!


Me too!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those poor women, they never knew when he married them if they would survive the event.


Except of course Katherine of Aragon who would have thought as a Catholic that it was a marriage until a natural death (he had not invented the Church of England at that stage). She may have been concerned though when the only child they had was female- I don't suppose he was thrilled to have a girl child. And he would be too frightened of risking the ire of her father had he beheaded her- that would have precipitated war on a grand scale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YUM!


It was of course basically a Spanakopita! Just done small.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YUCK!!! On all counts.


It has been sticky! But at least with it being autumn, it is cooling sometimes at night!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes and one heck of a weak bladder as well, seems to be peeing all over the place ????????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Went to the local supermarket for something for dinner and decided on sea food salad as Chris was coming over. He collected the sea food but had to dash off straight away as our autistic friend had a bleeding ear. They took him to A and E and were there over 6 hours. The poor lad has a ruptured ear drum and severe infection in both ears and sinuses. He's home with Chris and Michael , on strong painkillers and antibiotics with strict instructions not to get his ears wet for the next 6 weeks. He didn't tell them or me that he was in pain or we would have had him go to the doctor much sooner.
> So I've ended up with a huge bowl of the salad left over after my plateful. It's to be eaten by tomorrow night so that's my breakfast, lunch and dinner tomorrow!


Oh my, the poor guy, I'm so glad that he'll be okay, but too bad he waited so long to let you all know that there was something going on. 
Good thing you like seafood salad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The are rather large, but not nearly as big as a Newfoundland or Irish Wolfhound, so I am trying to talk David into one. He wants an Australian Shepherd but they are soooo active and need to really work and David won't be here to be the one doing the work, I wouldn't mind, but they are one breed of dog that just doesn't talk to me, I think they are nice dogs but have no desire to own one, or a border collie either and that's the other one he wants. He did fall in love with a bull mastiff at the river today though, so he might be willing to go there, but much as I love bullies, I'd rather have the Black Russian.
> 
> You bring the spanakopita and I'll bring the chicken leek pie and we'll have a party all our own. :sm24: I love spanakopita.


My mother had had an ambition to own either an Irish Wolfhound, or a Scottish Deerhound- they were very special breeds in her opinion. But it remained a dream. We did board the first two Afghan Hounds imported through their six month quarantine. My word they were a magnificent pair. Another large dog we had responsibility for for about a year was an Irish Setter that had taken to killing the neighbour's hens and ducks, much to their ire. Mum tried all methods she could think of to retrain him to no effect. Finally it was aversion therapy- she had a duck, that Dad or my brothers had shot (in the shooting season) tied this to the dog's neck and let it rot on him. Saved him. He never touched another fowl of any sort.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too!!!


I will have to start a phoning campaign- I spoke to Jawad the second boy, but have not heard back- builders can pick and chose their work pretty much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've searched on the computer, but I guess I need to look for the app. That way I'll have it quickly available when we are walking around!


It's Knitmap-yarn store finder. That would definitely make things easier. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are home. Arrived about 6pm after a detour to fill the gas tank. Unloaded what I had to, then went to eat and then to DD's to pick up the bunnies and deliver some gifts we bought along the way. We have started going through 3 months of mail ???? and it's time for showers before bed. It will be nice to be back in our California king size bed!


Welcome home!!! It's nice to go but always nice to come home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Yes and one heck of a weak bladder as well, seems to be peeing all over the place ????????


True :sm02: 
Hope you and Julie don't get a very heavy downpour


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Except of course Katherine of Aragon who would have thought as a Catholic that it was a marriage until a natural death (he had not invented the Church of England at that stage). She may have been concerned though when the only child they had was female- I don't suppose he was thrilled to have a girl child. And he would be too frightened of risking the ire of her father had he beheaded her- that would have precipitated war on a grand scale.


It's a good thing she was who she was then and that he didn't want to piss off her father. The others though, poor things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was of course basically a Spanakopita! Just done small.


I was thinking that was what it sounded like. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Went to the local supermarket for something for dinner and decided on sea food salad as Chris was coming over. He collected the sea food but had to dash off straight away as our autistic friend had a bleeding ear. They took him to A and E and were there over 6 hours. The poor lad has a ruptured ear drum and severe infection in both ears and sinuses. He's home with Chris and Michael , on strong painkillers and antibiotics with strict instructions not to get his ears wet for the next 6 weeks. He didn't tell them or me that he was in pain or we would have had him go to the doctor much sooner.
> So I've ended up with a huge bowl of the salad left over after my plateful. It's to be eaten by tomorrow night so that's my breakfast, lunch and dinner tomorrow!


I'm sorry to hear about your friend Mary that must be so painful, especially both ears , hope the antibiotics and painkillers start doing there job quickly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> True :sm02:
> Hope you and Julie don't get a very heavy downpour


We certainly don't want one like you had locally! Boy! that was some flood! The powers that be are worried the water storage dam may have more slips building up the silt that is already in the system. I have no idea if it's connected but about 10 people have been hospitalised with Typhoid around the city.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My mother had had an ambition to own either an Irish Wolfhound, or a Scottish Deerhound- they were very special breeds in her opinion. But it remained a dream. We did board the first two Afghan Hounds imported through their six month quarantine. My word they were a magnificent pair. Another large dog we had responsibility for for about a year was an Irish Setter that had taken to killing the neighbour's hens and ducks, much to their ire. Mum tried all methods she could think of to retrain him to no effect. Finally it was aversion therapy- she had a duck, that Dad or my brothers had shot (in the shooting season) tied this to the dog's neck and let it rot on him. Saved him. He never touched another fowl of any sort.


I loved my Irish Wolfhound, I would have another anytime, they have such a great personality, I always wanted a Scottish Deerhound but never did get to get one, such lovely majestic dogs. Darby was 36 inches/91.44cm at the shoulder when standing on all four legs. 
Very glad that it saved his life, poor dog, it's so hard to teach them not to once they've done it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a good thing she was who she was then and that he didn't want to piss off her father. The others though, poor things.


Exactly! No political clout. Just their personal beauty, but that did not appease his appetites for very long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was thinking that was what it sounded like. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Can I just say, I COULD have been on page 1. I looked in when the new board was young and fresh, but I really could not think of anything to say, and as I was always trained to believe, "if you have nothing to say, say nothing", I decided to go away and see what everyone else had to say later on. Now, I do have some news - my baby sister is now a grandmother. Her grandson was born about midday today, weighing 5lb 13oz, a few weeks early, but healthy, and not needing any special care. We have not yet been told his name, but it is wonderful news. I am really looking forward to meeting him!


So He's an April baby after all. I'm sure your sister doesn't mind now
Congratulations on his arrival by the way Great aunt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm now caught up for a few minutes, so going to bed, see you all on the flip side. Sweet dreams and for those with lots of rain, a dry inside.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Sunday morning and daylight time has gone back an hour so we are awake earlier than usual.
> I have something special to share with you. Yesterday our adopted family came in to visit us bringing their 3 month old baby girl Scarlett with them.
> She is just adorable and now their family of 3 is complete.
> They also brought us a wonderful gift the photo of it below. It's a project Catherine is embarking on to make a bit of money. She's laser burning on wood for special things as you will see. She's very creative, and I'm so proud of her achievements, I taught her to crochet and she's doing well at it, although with 3 children under 5 years old she's very busy. I'm going to give her some more to add to it. So here it is a family celebrations board.


What a great idea that is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Exactly! No political clout. Just their personal beauty, but that did not appease his appetites for very long.


He was just an unmitigated jerk, no offense meant to anyone in the UK or territories.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> She was actually his sixth wife. The mnemonic we use is 'divorced, beheaded, died, divorced, beheaded, survived'. That represents Katherine of Aragon, Anne Boleyn, Jane Seymour, Anne of Cleves, Katherine Howard and Catherine Parr.


I knew that- so no idea why I said 5th! And I often use that mnemonic to work out which order they came! The last two Catherines though can confuse me as to which one was first. Should be right now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, lovely little sweater & hat.
> Fan, that's one rich chocolate cake recipe!
> Nikki, I'm glad your arm is giving less pain, I'm sure you are sick of having to keep it still.
> Sonja, I hope your basement didn't look with all that rain. DSs house had water in the basement 2 nights ago & with the rain today DH has just gone to check it. He needs to backfill in one area that has sunk down & has fixed the eavestroughs so hopefully soon will get rid of that problem. The basement is unfinished so at least no loss there.
> ...


Houses don't have basements here Bonnie , only the odd very old ones . We didn't get flooded as we live higher up , middle son lives closer to where the flooding was but they only got all the hail storm so everywhere was white


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I loved my Irish Wolfhound, I would have another anytime, they have such a great personality, I always wanted a Scottish Deerhound but never did get to get one, such lovely majestic dogs. Darby was 36 inches/91.44cm at the shoulder when standing on all four legs.
> Very glad that it saved his life, poor dog, it's so hard to teach them not to once they've done it.


Mum was almost tearing her hair out having failed by all the kinder methods- partly she had a reputation at stake- for years she had taken the Dog Obedience Classes in Rotorua. And having invented the Boarding Kennels around about 1957 she was well known as someone to turn to when it came to dogs. *Fan* may be amused to know that one visitor we had one Sunday was Sir Wolff Fisher of Fisher and Paykel in his Bentley- he had just bought two lovely Golden Labrador puppies and wanted some pointers as to how to handle them- he was quite a conversationalist- I remember he was there most of the afternoon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I used to have staff to do it - well at least my #2 daughter, who just seemed to know how to do these things. Since she got a life of her own, I have had to learn how to do manage the process myself. Two of the radios adjust themselves, as does the dashboard clock in the car. The cooker is easy to adjust, and the alarm clock radio in the bedroom I am used to changing. Where I really hit problems, is with the microwave oven - I still haven't changed that, a week after the event, as I always need to get out the printed instructions for that one, and, as the device works fine anyway, it may just stay an hour wrong until the clocks change again. :sm02:


I think the car and my watch are the only 2 I need to change and both done. Microwave every time I put it right David messes it up so given up with the time on it and no oven still. Everything else changes itself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He was just an unmitigated jerk, no offense meant to anyone in the UK or territories.


It was not our finest moment! And notably the Tudors did not survive very much longer!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We are home. Arrived about 6pm after a detour to fill the gas tank. Unloaded what I had to, then went to eat and then to DD's to pick up the bunnies and deliver some gifts we bought along the way. We have started going through 3 months of mail ???? and it's time for showers before bed. It will be nice to be back in our California king size bed!


Is it nice to be home , ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I'm now caught up for a few minutes, so going to bed, see you all on the flip side. Sweet dreams and for those with lots of rain, a dry inside.


Sleep well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I was so busy trying to get out of their way that I bumped into a bench with a loud clatter and drew their attention to me! Henry thought that I had been "dazzled by his extreme beauty!"


I like going to places were they have actors bringing history to life , not keen at all on the dungeons and other scary places that have actors who scare the life out of you 
Sons think they are fun , I will stick to places like Beamish


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Welcome home. I bet the little ones were happy to see you! Arriana will be missing those bunnies. Did the yarn bowl get a good workout? Everyone loves that bowl. We get so many compliments from friends on Matthew's ceramics.


Matthew's ceramics are beautiful and deserve every compliment


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was going to get the instruction manual for the car to find out how to change the clock and, lo and behold, the next time I looked the clock was changed. :sm06:


Ours doesn't change itself- but every time the time changes I need to check it up (and it is so simple). But I have written the page number on the front so I can easily find it as it used to take me longer to find the page than change the time. And on the way back from church I did it while David was driving. I was too busy drinking my coffee on the way. Having gone to bed at 5 getting up just under 5 hours later was not easy (so I for one was very grateful that I got the extra hours sleep. 4 is not enough but 5 is OK sometimes).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We certainly don't want one like you had locally! Boy! that was some flood! The powers that be are worried the water storage dam may have more slips building up the silt that is already in the system. I have no idea if it's connected but about 10 people have been hospitalised with Typhoid around the city.


Hope its not connected to the water , isn't typhoid connected to salmonella , 
I was thinking of you and your mention of sink holes while watching a garden programme , they were in Barbados were a man had bought a large plot of land that no one wanted as it was a massive sink hole and he turned it into a wonderful garden were people now visit


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Saturday to all. Thank you Sam for the wonderful recipes. Have any of you heard about Las Vegas and the high winds we had? It was really scary. We had 85 mile an hour winds it uprooted huge trees, toppled over semi trailers, cinderblock walls, one huge tree toppled over onto a garage and took out the garage. There were 36,000 without electricity last night, Friday. Today the electric co. is still working to get their electric on. We sat here in the living room and it sounded like a tornado was coming through. David had to run out to put away trash can. We heard many booms. It turned over out heavy grill and he had to put that into the shed with the trash can. We have live here since 1986 and we have never had winds like this and I hope never again. So far I haven't heard anything about anyone getting hurt that goodness.
> 
> I am working on a crochet hat, knitted headband. My adopted ( kind of ) Jules likes a lacy crochet scarf I'll make for her also but I need to buy the yarn.
> 
> Healing prayers are sent your way for those who need them {{{HUGS}}} to all. Take care all. Have a great weekend.


Glad you had no adverse effects from your storm. Crazy weather indeed. Just heard as I wrote about crazy weather that a landslide in Columbia has killed over 200 people.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hope Nasir has one and will bring it forthwith. You ought not to be on the ladder at any rate. Do you have a neighbor who could help you out?


It's to his benefit to get it done as structural damage could result which would work out very expensive for him. Let alone the inconvenience to you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> YIPPEE!!!!! Great that it's been found.
> LOL! Well it would be a toss up to go to Football or to go to Guild, hand dyed yarns are hard to pass up though.


Well I have two ready sources of hand dyed yarn but it a chance to see other ones.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> He was just an unmitigated jerk, no offense meant to anyone in the UK or territories.


No offense taken when it's the truth . I think there are a couple of members in this royal family who are jerks too


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes and one heck of a weak bladder as well, seems to be peeing all over the place ????????


Maybe menopause rather than PMS then (mother nature).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm pretty sure we will. I told them I wanted to do the Jack the Ripper tour, but they do not seem as enthusiastic!


I had a book of walks round London when I lived there. Did the Jack the Ripper one one foggy winter afternoon just on dusk. Talk about atmosphere!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Sydney gives you the time for Nicho (Denise), and Sugarsugar (Cathy), Margaret is half an hour behind Sydney time. I am in the same time zone as Wellington, along with Fan- so that is brilliant, so glad you found it!


And Heather (Busyworkerbee) is now on Sydney time as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Juli, so cool, i found world clock and added Sydney. What city would I add for your time?


Glad you found it. I often look at it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are home. Arrived about 6pm after a detour to fill the gas tank. Unloaded what I had to, then went to eat and then to DD's to pick up the bunnies and deliver some gifts we bought along the way. We have started going through 3 months of mail ???? and it's time for showers before bed. It will be nice to be back in our California king size bed!


Lovely as it is being away coming home is special isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He was just an unmitigated jerk, no offense meant to anyone in the UK or territories.


To start with he seems to have been a decent king and person but as his megalomania took over all of that disappeared (along with his health issues that also had very negative impacts on him). That is part of what helped Catherine of Aragon to survive so long as his wife as well as the olitical standing of her father and the desired relationship with Spain. But he just got worse and worse until no one was safe around him. And he would change very quickly. So one day you would be working on something with him and with his full approval and then suddenly find yourself at risk of death because of it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was not our finest moment! And notably the Tudors did not survive very much longer!


Timewise over 45 more years- can you imagine what Henry would have thought if he knew that none of 3 legitimate children would have children and the throne end up with the despised Scottish monarchs?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I am hoping that you are not being flooded by the aftermath of the cyclone. I hope you will quickly adjust to the new time. I must admit, I find this time switching to be a royal pain. Molly beagle gets up the same time of day no matter what the clock says.
> 
> Matthew, your horses have such a warm, maternal look. You are a great artist.
> I enjoyed seeing the sweet knitted dress, esp. liked the sleeves. What artistry here displayed. Thanks for sharing.


No I dont think the effects of flooding from the cyclone will come this far down. There is some awful flooding still happening in South Queensland and Northern NSW. Four people have lost their lives and many towns are in a terrible mess. The city of Rockhampton in Queensland is next to be evacuated over the next day or so.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got in from watching football game, we won just, on a nail biter finish. It's been warm and really sticky this afternoon when the sun was out.
Now it's still sticky and starting to drizzle. Mother Nature is doing her weak bladder routine again lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like going to places were they have actors bringing history to life , not keen at all on the dungeons and other scary places that have actors who scare the life out of you
> Sons think they are fun , I will stick to places like Beamish


My brothers had a fascination for dungeons in their boyish enthusiasm for things ghoulish- (they were only 7 when we set sail for NZ)- like the bottle neck one in St Andrew's Castle- there were guides in those days (pre 1956) but definitely no actors. When we visited London and the Tower of London we climbed to the minute room up a winding spiral staircase where the two Princes were imprisoned as boys- I forget just who they were and which king feared them. Britain has so much history. I do recall how miniature the Crown was that was made for Queen Victoria. The Crown Jewels were of greater interest to me, so close still to the Coronation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope its not connected to the water , isn't typhoid connected to salmonella ,
> I was thinking of you and your mention of sink holes while watching a garden programme , they were in Barbados were a man had bought a large plot of land that no one wanted as it was a massive sink hole and he turned it into a wonderful garden were people now visit


They are saying the Typhoid outbreak is connected to the Pacific community. I've not googled it yet- been meaning to, because I am uncertain how it manifests. 
That must have been quite an inspiration- I love good gardens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's to his benefit to get it done as structural damage could result which would work out very expensive for him. Let alone the inconvenience to you.


mmmm, on past performance I wonder just how much concern he has about the structure of the house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And Heather (Busyworkerbee) is now on Sydney time as well.


I was not sure what time it would be for Queensland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Timewise over 45 more years- can you imagine what Henry would have thought if he knew that none of 3 legitimate children would have children and the throne end up with the despised Scottish monarchs?


Just the lifespan of his children! Enter Mary Queen of Scots and James Vl (l) Interesting that the balance of power was so often with the women.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just having a quick lie down before we head out for our evening meal. We spent most of today just wandering around the city and it certainly is a beautiful place and much bigger than I thought....which means more walking! We didn't do the hop-on-hop-off bus today as it was on a restricted route as there was a half-marathon being run in the city, so we'll do it tomorrow. The weather has been glorious, if anything it was verging on the too warm - I think it was up to around 22C this afternoon - I know many of you will laugh at that counting as warm, but it is to us! Took quite a few photos which I will post when I can get my phone to talk to my iPad! :sm16: :sm09:


Lovely photo Kate, glad you are enjoying yourself. Umm.... yes laughing at 22c being too warm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are predicting it will reach us in a day or two- and could still cause substantial rainfall- hope it doesn't make my window leak again!


Hope not! :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> It is finished and delivered. It is well loved.


Lovely photo and lovely colours! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Can I just say, I COULD have been on page 1. I looked in when the new board was young and fresh, but I really could not think of anything to say, and as I was always trained to believe, "if you have nothing to say, say nothing", I decided to go away and see what everyone else had to say later on. Now, I do have some news - my baby sister is now a grandmother. Her grandson was born about midday today, weighing 5lb 13oz, a few weeks early, but healthy, and not needing any special care. We have not yet been told his name, but it is wonderful news. I am really looking forward to meeting him!


Congratulations all round! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Sunday morning and daylight time has gone back an hour so we are awake earlier than usual.
> I have something special to share with you. Yesterday our adopted family came in to visit us bringing their 3 month old baby girl Scarlett with them.
> She is just adorable and now their family of 3 is complete.
> They also brought us a wonderful gift the photo of it below. It's a project Catherine is embarking on to make a bit of money. She's laser burning on wood for special things as you will see. She's very creative, and I'm so proud of her achievements, I taught her to crochet and she's doing well at it, although with 3 children under 5 years old she's very busy. I'm going to give her some more to add to it. So here it is a family celebrations board.


That is really done well! Very nice. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just remembered something Catherine told us that her eldest daughter 3 year old, Amelia did last week, talk about creative, but naughty too.
> She called her mother to come and see the "snow" she made out on the driveway, turns out she had got the laundry powder pack and liberally thrown it over the driveway lol! So their driveway is extremely clean now grrrr!


Oh golly! :sm06: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think we got some of that rain, and a hail storm here this afternoon Julie this is what it looked like in parts of Middlesbrough the nearest large town after a very heavy storm lasting all of 30 minutes . We got plenty of thunder and it went very dark but hardly any rain at all . To think this morning I was out walking and it was so warm I didn't even need a cardigan . Talk about 4 seasons in one day


Gee wizz, that was a lot of rain! :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What was Debbie is definitely tracking our way- will be here in a day or so. The warning is it may dump a month's worth in a day or so. Forecast is for humid and 25*C i.e., sticky!


Hoping it isnt as bad as predicted. :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> That will be a lot of rain when the remains of Debbie get there. Is there any way to caulk up where the leak is with something temporary until the rains pass? Wish I were there..I would use some silicone seal to try and seal the leaks.
> 
> Swedeme, that is a heavy rain when the water is up to the hubcaps. Hope you are inside and protected from the storm.


They showed a man in the flooded areas standing in a street up to his chest in water on the news today! Unbelievable. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Saturday to all. Thank you Sam for the wonderful recipes. Have any of you heard about Las Vegas and the high winds we had? It was really scary. We had 85 mile an hour winds it uprooted huge trees, toppled over semi trailers, cinderblock walls, one huge tree toppled over onto a garage and took out the garage. There were 36,000 without electricity last night, Friday. Today the electric co. is still working to get their electric on. We sat here in the living room and it sounded like a tornado was coming through. David had to run out to put away trash can. We heard many booms. It turned over out heavy grill and he had to put that into the shed with the trash can. We have live here since 1986 and we have never had winds like this and I hope never again. So far I haven't heard anything about anyone getting hurt that goodness.
> 
> I am working on a crochet hat, knitted headband. My adopted ( kind of ) Jules likes a lacy crochet scarf I'll make for her also but I need to buy the yarn.
> 
> Healing prayers are sent your way for those who need them {{{HUGS}}} to all. Take care all. Have a great weekend.


Golly! Crazy extreme weather everywhere at the moment. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I wonder if this link will work for you all. It is a video on the news site of some of the floods.... http://www.9news.com.au/national/2017/03/31/03/34/flood-hit-nsw-residents-bunker-down


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We are home. Arrived about 6pm after a detour to fill the gas tank. Unloaded what I had to, then went to eat and then to DD's to pick up the bunnies and deliver some gifts we bought along the way. We have started going through 3 months of mail ???? and it's time for showers before bed. It will be nice to be back in our California king size bed!


Welcome home. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was not sure what time it would be for Queensland.


In summer they are an hour behind Sydney and 1/2 an hour behind us as they don't have daylight saving. So at this time of the year all the east coast is on the same time. 3 time zones currently compared to 5 yesterday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just the lifespan of his children! Enter Mary Queen of Scots and James Vl (l) Interesting that the balance of power was so often with the women.


3 of Englands great and long reigning monarchs have been women (Victoria and the two Elizabeth's). Out of 6 women monarchs I think it is (unless you include Lady Jane Grey). Two Mary's and an Anne-unless I missed one. The first Mary was sister to Elizabeth 1 and the other Mary and Anne sisters.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely photo Kate, glad you are enjoying yourself. Umm.... yes laughing at 22c being too warm.


Well when 22 is cool what can you do but laugh. 
Sure you will be thrilled to know Geelong won by 1 point today. Know how you love the footy- but your DS will be very happy.
My footy starts next Saturday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Glad you had no adverse effects from your storm. Crazy weather indeed. Just heard as I wrote about crazy weather that a landslide in Columbia has killed over 200 people.


Oh no, that is awful. What a tragedy. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well when 22 is cool what can you do but laugh.
> Sure you will be thrilled to know Geelong won by 1 point today. Know how you love the footy- but your DS will be very happy.
> My footy starts next Saturday.


I actually did know about the 1 point win today, LOL. Surprise surprise. Good luck next week.

:sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hope not! :sm19:


 :sm24: So do I, but I'm not very confidant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hoping it isnt as bad as predicted. :sm25:


It is not looking good at present!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> In summer they are an hour behind Sydney and 1/2 an hour behind us as they don't have daylight saving. So at this time of the year all the east coast is on the same time. 3 time zones currently compared to 5 yesterday.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 3 of Englands great and long reigning monarchs have been women (Victoria and the two Elizabeth's). Out of 6 women monarchs I think it is (unless you include Lady Jane Grey). Two Mary's and an Anne-unless I missed one. The first Mary was sister to Elizabeth 1 and the other Mary and Anne sisters.


Queen Anne, and do you mean William and Mary?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Will be making my way through laundry, paper mail and emails today. The trip was a lot of fun. I spent quite a bit of time reading about the history of each place. Self-determination and emancipation are strong motivators!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, love to picnic with you. One of my hospice patients had an Irish Wolfhound. Majestic dog. I'd also like a Great Dane. Will be fun to see which breed you get.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Will be making my way through laundry, paper mail and emails today. The trip was a lot of fun. I spent quite a bit of time reading about the history of each place. Self-determination and emancipation are strong motivators!


That seems to have been quite a long trip home. Or have I just been busy?!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My mother had had an ambition to own either an Irish Wolfhound, or a Scottish Deerhound- they were very special breeds in her opinion. But it remained a dream. We did board the first two Afghan Hounds imported through their six month quarantine. My word they were a magnificent pair. Another large dog we had responsibility for for about a year was an Irish Setter that had taken to killing the neighbour's hens and ducks, much to their ire. Mum tried all methods she could think of to retrain him to no effect. Finally it was aversion therapy- she had a duck, that Dad or my brothers had shot (in the shooting season) tied this to the dog's neck and let it rot on him. Saved him. He never touched another fowl of any sort.


I used to have two Irish Setters. One day out for a walk with them in Windsor Great Park they discovered there were sheep in the next field. They ran up and down the dividing fence barking at them while I prayed there was no hole in the fence. I could see myself being in the Tower before teatime for worrying the Queen's sheep! Fortunately there was no hole and eventually I got them back but I could never let them near sheep again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, Irish Setters look so magnificent when they run. Glad you didn't end up in the tower!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I used to have two Irish Setters. One day out for a walk with them in Windsor Great Park they discovered there were sheep in the next field. They ran up and down the dividing fence barking at them while I prayed there was no hole in the fence. I could see myself being in the Tower before teatime for worrying the Queen's sheep! Fortunately there was no hole and eventually I got them back but I could never let them near sheep again.


Oh boy! They can be scatter brains - or certainly have that tendency out here. Don't see any locally- the populus around here goes in for Pitbull/Mastif crosses. Maybe it is something to do with the fiery temperament that goes with the Setter's glorious colouring.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I used to have two Irish Setters. One day out for a walk with them in Windsor Great Park they discovered there were sheep in the next field. They ran up and down the dividing fence barking at them while I prayed there was no hole in the fence. I could see myself being in the Tower before teatime for worrying the Queen's sheep! Fortunately there was no hole and eventually I got them back but I could never let them near sheep again.


Love Irish setters , my spoilt cousin had one till one day I was in the back of the car with him and the dog , he was having a temper tantrum while his mum was driving and opened the car door the poor dog didn't stand a chance . I've never seen my dad so angry and Per was very quiet for the rest of there visit


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love Irish setters , my spoilt cousin had one till one day I was in the back of the car with him and the dog , he was having a temper tantrum while his mum was driving and opened the car door the poor dog didn't stand a chance . I've never seen my dad so angry and Per was very quiet for the rest of there visit


Poor dog. What an ending. I suppose Per was showing some compunction for what he had done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor dog. What an ending. I suppose Per was showing some compunction for what he had done.


My younger brother and I used to see him as funny when we were little but as we got older realised that he was quite spoilt and naughty but he went through a transformation as a teenager and turned into a very nice person


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Love Irish setters , my spoilt cousin had one till one day I was in the back of the car with him and the dog , he was having a temper tantrum while his mum was driving and opened the car door the poor dog didn't stand a chance . I've never seen my dad so angry and Per was very quiet for the rest of there visit


That's a sad story. What a sad end for the dog.

I had my two while the kids were small and they were the perfect dog to have around children. Never any problems around them or their friends and we often had a house full of kids of all ages,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know many of you already know and may even get this site every day - but for those of you who don't this is a very good place for patterns - and they are always free. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/ml/1/e/hnh3KYuydE3Gsm77UEzmQNxbUxN+aOZzrVIHFwYWlAs=


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Another week gone and I can actually say I feel fit and healthy although the doctor did give me a repeat prescription for everything as she still wasn't happy with blood results but I haven't got an ache or twinge anywhere touch wood .
> I got a discount voucher today for any craft item at my local garden centre never had anything like that before told son he's getting yarn for his birthday ????
> Don't think I'll be trying the spinach recipe Sam not my favourite thing to eat but if any one is baking the lemon buttery cookies I'll be a willing taster


I'm so glad you are feeling better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the recipes and summaries. Still home with a rampant illness but saw my doc today and he thinks I am making progress at healing. Tells me colitis is the dx and it often takes a while to get better.


Hope you are soon better


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Hello everyone. I have been missing since Tuesday. I received a text on Tuesday asking if I could have a mermaid tail done for a gift next weekend. I have been busy knitting.
> 
> I am super tired but wanted to share an update on the drawing.


Hope you can get some rest. Matthew's drawing is beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Current progress on baby blanket, putting it away for the night


Very pretty. How's your shoulder!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Matthew's horses are tremendous! Yeah!
> 
> Blanket is looking good, Nikki.
> 
> Well, I finished the quilting on three more small ones, about five hours of work. It would have been less but the thread kept breaking on the last one (not the same issue as before). I did get it, though, finally! Now for binding. My thumb hurts, but I'll sleep with my brace on tonight. And my shoulders feel it too, but it is what it is. Off to bed now for me! Hugs and blessings.


You are making great progress! Hope the thumb and shoulders feel better this morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back from Guild and have a short time before I need to start tea.
> In March I managed to use up just over 1kg of yarn (2.2 pounds if my memory is correct). However I am still 200 gms behind over the year (well actually now just under 300 as I got 100gm today). And it was helped by using a lot of heavy weight yarn including a UFO that was largely finished -so the 700 gms of that one was mainly from last year. But it is finished items that count (or as in the case of the Knitteratti afghan I am counting each square as it is finished). This months UFO is also big so that should enable me I hope to catch up and maybe get ahead. But I do know I have more yarn to come in this month (and likely more in May as the Guild have an open day with the local hand dyers there. But I might decide to go to the football instead).
> 
> At Guild today a bag was held up this was left last meeting. I've got a bag that looks like that wonder who that belongs to. Hold on thats mine! It was my lost shrug for Elizabeth and the 3rd Knitteratti square! Haven't done much of the shrug but all the yarn was there so couldn't do it until it was found. Glad I hadn't spent any more time looking for it.


Glad it's been found!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Congratulations to them for 40 years.
> 34 for us on Monday


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My shoulders feel somewhat better this morning. I left off quilting and crocheted for about the last hour before I went to bed. I can crochet with my thumb brace on, but I have to slow down, not a bad thing, really. The granny square is up to about 14" now, so a bit to go. I'm not in a rush with it. I have a larger quilt in the machine right now. I'm trying to figure out what the largest one I can do on the machine is. If it will roll up and go through the neck, I can quilt it, but the machine is fairly small. So may be doing some in sections if I can work out how best to do it. 

Bub goes back to the orthopaedic doc this week (Wednesday) to maybe get a cortisone shot and the eye doc on Friday. After that we should have a couple of weeks doc-free unless something else comes up. My allergies have kicked in and I need to find some local honey! April is our windiest month so do want to mitigate the itchy eyes and sneezing. 

Hope all are well or mending and safe and comfortable. Blessings!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Never thought I would say this but I'm taking a break from knitting and scribbling and going to clean the floors . Trying to figure out the numbers and stitch count for the cardigan back is giving me a headache


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My mother had had an ambition to own either an Irish Wolfhound, or a Scottish Deerhound- they were very special breeds in her opinion. But it remained a dream. We did board the first two Afghan Hounds imported through their six month quarantine. My word they were a magnificent pair. Another large dog we had responsibility for for about a year was an Irish Setter that had taken to killing the neighbour's hens and ducks, much to their ire. Mum tried all methods she could think of to retrain him to no effect. Finally it was aversion therapy- she had a duck, that Dad or my brothers had shot (in the shooting season) tied this to the dog's neck and let it rot on him. Saved him. He never touched another fowl of any sort.


My mom tied a dead chicken to one of the dogs we had when I was growing up as it wouldn't leave her chickens alone.needless to say, our farm dogs never came in the house???? I'm sure now days someone would report you for cruelty for doing that.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was thinking that was what it sounded like. :sm24:


Years ago there was a series on TV here about the 6 wives, very interesting, I can't believe after he had Anne Boleyn beheaded that any others were willing to marry him, particularly Catherine Howard, I think she was Anne's cousin


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like going to places were they have actors bringing history to life , not keen at all on the dungeons and other scary places that have actors who scare the life out of you
> Sons think they are fun , I will stick to places like Beamish


What is Beamish


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick checking here and catching up. Was up to stupid o'clock tinking back on a project 4 rows and it took me forever to do it (lace pattern). Aggravating and now sleep deprived; oh well, nothing a nap later won't fix. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are home. Arrived about 6pm after a detour to fill the gas tank. Unloaded what I had to, then went to eat and then to DD's to pick up the bunnies and deliver some gifts we bought along the way. We have started going through 3 months of mail ???? and it's time for showers before bed. It will be nice to be back in our California king size bed!


Welcome home. Hope you had a good night's sleep.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love Irish setters , my spoilt cousin had one till one day I was in the back of the car with him and the dog , he was having a temper tantrum while his mum was driving and opened the car door the poor dog didn't stand a chance . I've never seen my dad so angry and Per was very quiet for the rest of there visit


That's terrible, poor dog.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My younger brother and I used to see him as funny when we were little but as we got older realised that he was quite spoilt and naughty but he went through a transformation as a teenager and turned into a very nice person


Nice he outgrew the bad stage, some never do


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My shoulders feel somewhat better this morning. I left off quilting and crocheted for about the last hour before I went to bed. I can crochet with my thumb brace on, but I have to slow down, not a bad thing, really. The granny square is up to about 14" now, so a bit to go. I'm not in a rush with it. I have a larger quilt in the machine right now. I'm trying to figure out what the largest one I can do on the machine is. If it will roll up and go through the neck, I can quilt it, but the machine is fairly small. So may be doing some in sections if I can work out how best to do it.
> 
> Bub goes back to the orthopaedic doc this week (Wednesday) to maybe get a cortisone shot and the eye doc on Friday. After that we should have a couple of weeks doc-free unless something else comes up. My allergies have kicked in and I need to find some local honey! April is our windiest month so do want to mitigate the itchy eyes and sneezing.
> 
> Hope all are well or mending and safe and comfortable. Blessings!


Good your shoulder is better, maybe too much leaning over the sewing machine.
What does honey have to do with allergies?
Hope the cortisone shot helps Bub.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

When I was coming home from quilting yesterday, there were 4 police cars, crime scene tape.......by the Turtleford water plant. We have since heard a body was found beaten beyond recognition. I checked the news this morning & it says a 27 yr old native man. I hope they catch who's done this & actually punish them, so often our justice system seems a joke.

We are having a beautiful sunny day, it's supposed to get up to 8C/46F, spring has sprung, water running everywhere, our little snow is melting fast so hopefully the mud won't last long.
I have the GKs quite a bit this week so lots of mud will be tracked in. Thankfully DS 2 is home so I don't have the dog to contend with too, DS came home yesterday as he's still tapering off the steroids & the dose is cut in 1/2 once a month, he feels terrible for several days after the sudden drop so came home. He sees the kidney specialist next week, I sure hope when he gets off the drug that is the end of this & it doesn't come back with a vengeance. His face is so puffy, he doesn't look like himself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was coming home from quilting yesterday, there were 4 police cars, crime scene tape.......by the Turtleford water plant. We have since heard a body was found beaten beyond recognition. I checked the news this morning & it says a 27 yr old native man. I hope they catch who's done this & actually punish them, so often our justice system seems a joke.
> 
> We are having a beautiful sunny day, it's supposed to get up to 8C/46F, spring has sprung, water running everywhere, our little snow is melting fast so hopefully the mud won't last long.
> I have the GKs quite a bit this week so lots of mud will be tracked in. Thankfully DS 2 is home so I don't have the dog to contend with too, DS came home yesterday as he's still tapering off the steroids & the dose is cut in 1/2 once a month, he feels terrible for several days after the sudden drop so came home. He sees the kidney specialist next week, I sure hope when he gets off the drug that is the end of this & it doesn't come back with a vengeance. His face is so puffy, he doesn't look like himself.


I know exactly what you mean , when my son had a flare up with the ulcerative colitis and was put on steroids the same thing happened it was just weird to see someone else stood there instead of my son , it quickly went when he stopped the steroids


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Years ago there was a series on TV here about the 6 wives, very interesting, I can't believe after he had Anne Boleyn beheaded that any others were willing to marry him, particularly Catherine Howard, I think she was Anne's cousin


I think if the King decided he wanted to marry you, you had to go along with his wishes. It would have been considered a great honour for the family etc and probably financial benefits too, so probably the poor girl wasn't allowed to say no.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was coming home from quilting yesterday, there were 4 police cars, crime scene tape.......by the Turtleford water plant. We have since heard a body was found beaten beyond recognition. I checked the news this morning & it says a 27 yr old native man. I hope they catch who's done this & actually punish them, so often our justice system seems a joke.
> 
> We are having a beautiful sunny day, it's supposed to get up to 8C/46F, spring has sprung, water running everywhere, our little snow is melting fast so hopefully the mud won't last long.
> I have the GKs quite a bit this week so lots of mud will be tracked in. Thankfully DS 2 is home so I don't have the dog to contend with too, DS came home yesterday as he's still tapering off the steroids & the dose is cut in 1/2 once a month, he feels terrible for several days after the sudden drop so came home. He sees the kidney specialist next week, I sure hope when he gets off the drug that is the end of this & it doesn't come back with a vengeance. His face is so puffy, he doesn't look like himself.


Sad news about that man. Hope the police find the culprit and actually punish him/her. I hope the kidney specialist will have good news for your DS.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm so annoyed at my computer. Everything was going along fine and then all of a sudden my icons at top and bottom disappeared. I no longer see the time. Whenever I want to check my post or return to a different screen, I have to point my mouse at the top and hope the back info will appear. I've done a restore and it didn't work either. Not a happy camper this morning. 

I'm going to the theatre this afternoon so better check out and get ready. Back later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while


Perfect!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, you've had quite a holiday but I'm sure you're glad to be home.
> 
> Kate, great photo, hope you have a good holiday, how long are you there?


We leave Prague tomorrow night (Monday) at 8pm. Today we did the bus tour which took in Prague Castle and various churches, then we went on a boat trip. The weather has been glorious - in fact I may have got slightly sunburnt!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> We leave Prague tomorrow night (Monday) at 8pm. Today we did the bus tour which took in Prague Castle and various churches, then we went on a boat trip. The weather has been glorious - in fact I may have got slightly sunburnt!


Great pictures Kate. It looks like you're having a great time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's Knitmap-yarn store finder. That would definitely make things easier. lol


Thank you, Kaye! I'll download it now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like going to places were they have actors bringing history to life , not keen at all on the dungeons and other scary places that have actors who scare the life out of you
> Sons think they are fun , I will stick to places like Beamish


I loved Beamish too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spot the mistake grrrrrrrrr off to the frog pond


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We leave Prague tomorrow night (Monday) at 8pm. Today we did the bus tour which took in Prague Castle and various churches, then we went on a boat trip. The weather has been glorious - in fact I may have got slightly sunburnt!


Beautiful pictures Kate


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Kate. This will be the way you have shared Prague with me. 

Swedenme, I don't see the mistake, but am glad you found it and can fix it. That knitting looks beautiful to me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful pictures Kate. This will be the way you have shared Prague with me.
> 
> Swedenme, I don't see the mistake, but am glad you found it and can fix it. That knitting looks beautiful to me.


Thank you , Ive gone wrong somewhere in the bottom 4-6 rows as the lace pattern is slanting the opposite way


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake grrrrrrrrr off to the frog pond


Oops!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Some more pictures from Prague.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Except of course Katherine of Aragon who would have thought as a Catholic that it was a marriage until a natural death (he had not invented the Church of England at that stage). She may have been concerned though when the only child they had was female- I don't suppose he was thrilled to have a girl child. And he would be too frightened of risking the ire of her father had he beheaded her- that would have precipitated war on a grand scale.


Anne of Cleeves was safe too as beheading her would have caused war also from what I remember.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , Ive gone wrong somewhere in the bottom 4-6 rows as the lace pattern is slanting the opposite way


I thought it was meant to be like that. A happy accident.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We are finally getting the rain. Looks like it will last a while. This is the best napping weather, so I think I'm going to succumb to a rest.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty. How's your shoulder!


Getting better, slowly, day by day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I thought it was meant to be like that. A happy accident.


Hopefully I'm back on track although I did like the way it slanted might try that on something else if I can find out what I did wrong


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Today's comment from Bella's family as they vacation in Florida as they visit their oldest daughter and register the next child for college as well. I can't believe the children are becoming adults.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php…
Image may contain: 2 people, people sitting, text and outdoor
Image may contain: one or more people, ocean, sky, water, outdoor and nature
Image may contain: ocean, sky, beach, outdoor, nature and water
Saving SuperBella added 3 new photos.
25 mins · Riviera Beach, FL ·

10 days to hit pause , therapies, dr appts and praying hospital visits pause for 10 days. We cant pause the work into her daily care, her needs for TPN or central line care, careful monitoring of fluids in and out and let me tell this travel with her is not for faint of heart. Tough stuff and we tend to underestimate it, but we will give her the moments she deserves to be 4, to be part of our family and soak up as much as we can. Filling her bucket and ours. It would be too easy to just sit. Everyone should fill their buckets, don't wait for a crisis or life altering event to start planning , go fill your buckets. We are, and Bellas too. More moments to come so stay tuned. You will get photo overload later❤❤ #SuperBella #teamBella #mitochondrialneedsacure #shesworthacure #2017springbreak
#fillingherbucketandours#harddoesntmeanimpossible


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We leave Prague tomorrow night (Monday) at 8pm. Today we did the bus tour which took in Prague Castle and various churches, then we went on a boat trip. The weather has been glorious - in fact I may have got slightly sunburnt!


Great pictures, thanks for sharing. That looks like a Greek Orthodox Church to me, we have one in our little town & it has that type of cross on it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My younger brother and I used to see him as funny when we were little but as we got older realised that he was quite spoilt and naughty but he went through a transformation as a teenager and turned into a very nice person


Doesn't always happen- but I'm glad he did turn out very nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , Ive gone wrong somewhere in the bottom 4-6 rows as the lace pattern is slanting the opposite way


Isn't that frustrating, it's going to be pretty when you get it done though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Some more pictures from Prague.


????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom tied a dead chicken to one of the dogs we had when I was growing up as it wouldn't leave her chickens alone.needless to say, our farm dogs never came in the house???? I'm sure now days someone would report you for cruelty for doing that.????


Probably would.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Still catching up so just jumping in from time to time. I'll be back to read the rest of last week's and thus far for this week's later on. Off to Jynx-- as far as I know, she's still in the hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake grrrrrrrrr off to the frog pond


Oh dear, its where the knit 2 tog is placed- I have used it to good effect to create a zig zag, but only when I am making bags with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Some more pictures from Prague.


So much history! Great photos, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Anne of Cleeves was safe too as beheading her would have caused war also from what I remember.


It was a pretty drastic way of getting his own back on the poor unfortunates. I will have to look up more about Anne of Cleves.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> I used to have two Irish Setters. One day out for a walk with them in Windsor Great Park they discovered there were sheep in the next field. They ran up and down the dividing fence barking at them while I prayed there was no hole in the fence. I could see myself being in the Tower before teatime for worrying the Queen's sheep! Fortunately there was no hole and eventually I got them back but I could never let them near sheep again.


We had an Irish Setter, named Poppy, when our eldest daughter was a baby. She was wonderful, but quite untrainable. She was really good and tolerant with the the baby and toddler. Unfortunately, about the time that our second daughter was born, the poor dog developed a brain tumour. The vet's advice was that he could not recommend keeping her where there were young children, and after one night when I sat up with her and watched her have epileptic fit after epileptic fit, I came to the reluctant conclusion that he might be right. With very heavy hearts, we agreed to have her put down, but I still remember her with love. Life is full of hard choices, but in the end, the safety of our children is paramount.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, love to picnic with you. One of my hospice patients had an Irish Wolfhound. Majestic dog. I'd also like a Great Dane. Will be fun to see which breed you get.


The only Irish Wolfhounds I have ever come across belonged to Miss Norah Hartley, the sister of the novelist L. P. Hartley, who wrote 'The Go Between' among other things. She lived in a big house on the outskirts of Peterborough, and was an acknowledged expert on the breed. Beautiful animals, although I am not sure I would be capable of taking one one! Just the size would deter me!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake grrrrrrrrr off to the frog pond


Annoying, but at least you did spot it. The worst thing of all, is to spot an error after you have sewn up the garment and think it is finished. Ask me how I know! :sm25:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully I'm back on track although I did like the way it slanted might try that on something else if I can find out what I did wrong


One of my favourite shawl patterns uses a similar pattern slanting in alternating directions. I think it is from a book, so I probably can't do a link, but I'm sure you could figure something out!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope what I am about to say will not be regarded as political and controversial. If so, I apologise right now. I am not setting out to upset anyone. However, I was very disturbed by a programme I heard on BBC Radio this afternoon, on the subject of people who are denying the reality of the Sandy Hook massacre. I recall that many of the Tea Party community were profoundly moved by those events, and no one ever doubted that the loss of life and grief were all too real. But apparently, there are now people who are claiming that the whole thing was faked to put the gun lobby in a bad light, and are 'trolling' the bereaved in a cruel fashion. The deniers seemed totally deranged - one of them claimed that the event must have been faked, becasuse water and bananas were taken in for the emergency services - but the distress they are causing to those who lost loved ones must be beyond belief. How can we defend ourselves from this sort of evil. I wish I knew..


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had an Irish Setter, named Poppy, when our eldest daughter was a baby. She was wonderful, but quite untrainable. She was really good and tolerant with the the baby and toddler. Unfortunately, about the time that our second daughter was born, the poor dog developed a brain tumour. The vet's advice was that he could not recommend keeping her where there were young children, and after one night when I sat up with her and watched her have epileptic fit after epileptic fit, I came to the reluctant conclusion that he might be right. With very heavy hearts, we agreed to have her put down, but I still remember her with love. Life is full of hard choices, but in the end, the safety of our children is paramount.


So sad, but probably the kindest thing for Poppy and as you say the safety of our children is paramount. Nevertheless it must have been a tough decision for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Annoying, but at least you did spot it. The worst thing of all, is to spot an error after you have sewn up the garment and think it is finished. Ask me how I know! :sm25:


I've done that with sleeves , both of them. I used smaller needles to knit cuff at bottom of sweater then forgot to change back it was really noticeable once I had finished both of them


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> The only Irish Wolfhounds I have ever come across belonged to Miss Norah Hartley, the sister of the novelist L. P. Hartley, who wrote 'The Go Between' among other things. She lived in a big house on the outskirts of Peterborough, and was an acknowledged expert on the breed. Beautiful animals, although I am not sure I would be capable of taking one one! Just the size would deter me!


The Irish Guards have an Irish Wolfhound as regimental mascot. When they are on guard duty at Windsor Castle the wolfhound leads the march from the barracks through the streets to the Castle.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


Thanks for that update Rookie. Sending loads of healing thoughts her way and good wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> It is finished and delivered. It is well loved.


Wow, what a lot of lovely knitting. You did a great job and I love the colors.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Phooey, I was enjoying a thick crust pizza for supper last night and part of a tooth broke off, grrrrr!!
> 
> Just emailed my daughter and told her the tooth fairy didn't even leave me a nickel or a dime, Boo Hoo! Thought she might get a laugh at her Mothers humor. I mean REALLY, why shouldn't we seniors receive a dime or two for having been fortunate enough still to have all our teeth, lol! Actually I still have one baby tooth, I'll be very sad if that one ever has to be removed or fall out as I'm sure by having this special tooth is what keeps me young, lol!
> Enjoy your day/evening everyone I'm off to paint.


Sorry about your tooth.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my, I just stopped by for a few minutes and we have more than doubled the pages. :sm06: Guess I will always be behind but love stopping by anyway to say hello.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks for that update Rookie. Sending loads of healing thoughts her way and good wishes for a speedy recovery.


I'm joining in with those healing thoughts. These infections are so difficult to deal with, but I feel sure Jynx has the strength to overcome this setback.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> It does help that it is a fairly easy pattern, only 1 of 6 rows has any pattern to it, the rest are straight knit or purl across


Hope that healing continues and you get complete use again for lots more knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> We say blizzarding here.


Whether it is official or not I love the word. Think I'll keep it too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is finished and delivered. It is well loved.


Love the colors!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Can I just say, I COULD have been on page 1. I looked in when the new board was young and fresh, but I really could not think of anything to say, and as I was always trained to believe, "if you have nothing to say, say nothing", I decided to go away and see what everyone else had to say later on. Now, I do have some news - my baby sister is now a grandmother. Her grandson was born about midday today, weighing 5lb 13oz, a few weeks early, but healthy, and not needing any special care. We have not yet been told his name, but it is wonderful news. I am really looking forward to meeting him!


Congratulations!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> So glad you got your bag back with everything in tact.


Darowil, so glad you got your bag back!

Sad to hear of people who lost their lives in the storm in Australia. Julie, stay safe and hope that leak gets fixed before the roof caves in. If the Landlord doesn't fix it, it could cost him way more money along with mold that could grow in the wet areas. Not good at all.

Kiwifrau, sorry to hear about the broken tooth. I agree, we want to hold onto our own teeth as long as we can and I love your attitude about the baby tooth keeping you young.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Sunday morning and daylight time has gone back an hour so we are awake earlier than usual.
> I have something special to share with you. Yesterday our adopted family came in to visit us bringing their 3 month old baby girl Scarlett with them.
> She is just adorable and now their family of 3 is complete.
> They also brought us a wonderful gift the photo of it below. It's a project Catherine is embarking on to make a bit of money. She's laser burning on wood for special things as you will see. She's very creative, and I'm so proud of her achievements, I taught her to crochet and she's doing well at it, although with 3 children under 5 years old she's very busy. I'm going to give her some more to add to it. So here it is a family celebrations board.


Very nice!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Can I just say, I COULD have been on page 1. I looked in when the new board was young and fresh, but I really could not think of anything to say, and as I was always trained to believe, "if you have nothing to say, say nothing", I decided to go away and see what everyone else had to say later on. Now, I do have some news - my baby sister is now a grandmother. Her grandson was born about midday today, weighing 5lb 13oz, a few weeks early, but healthy, and not needing any special care. We have not yet been told his name, but it is wonderful news. I am really looking forward to meeting him!


Wonderful news. Congratulations!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I hope what I am about to say will not be regarded as political and controversial. If so, I apologise right now. I am not setting out to upset anyone. However, I was very disturbed by a programme I heard on BBC Radio this afternoon, on the subject of people who are denying the reality of the Sandy Hook massacre. I recall that many of the Tea Party community were profoundly moved by those events, and no one ever doubted that the loss of life and grief were all too real. But apparently, there are now people who are claiming that the whole thing was faked to put the gun lobby in a bad light, and are 'trolling' the bereaved in a cruel fashion. The deniers seemed totally deranged - one of them claimed that the event must have been faked, becasuse water and bananas were taken in for the emergency services - but the distress they are causing to those who lost loved ones must be beyond belief. How can we defend ourselves from this sort of evil. I wish I knew..


That "rumor" has been around for a while. I, too, find it hard to believe. It always concern me when victims are exploited.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mary, thank you for the update from Bella's family. It is amazing how strong this family is.

Poor Jynx! Hopefully they will get this infection cleared quickly. She has certainly had her share of health issues. Sending prayers, and thank you Jeanette for keeping us informed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we got some of that rain, and a hail storm here this afternoon Julie this is what it looked like in parts of Middlesbrough the nearest large town after a very heavy storm lasting all of 30 minutes . We got plenty of thunder and it went very dark but hardly any rain at all . To think this morning I was out walking and it was so warm I didn't even need a cardigan . Talk about 4 seasons in one day


Yikes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What was Debbie is definitely tracking our way- will be here in a day or so. The warning is it may dump a month's worth in a day or so. Forecast is for humid and 25*C i.e., sticky!


Hope you can stay dry!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, sending love and healing wishes for Jynx. Nice to have you back but also wonderful to have that wonderful trip. I look forward to the recipes to see what their food is like. DS'r roommate at college was from Puerto Rico. He looked so much like our son only with dark hair and eyes. Couldn't tell the voices apart on the phone and his English was excellent, so no accent.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful pictures Kate. This will be the way you have shared Prague with me.
> 
> Swedenme, I don't see the mistake, but am glad you found it and can fix it. That knitting looks beautiful to me.


I think I would leave it the way it is. Looks lovely with the first 4 rows different as if it was planned, but then you are the designer, so whatever you do, it will be beautiful.. I agree with flyty1n and only saw the mistake after you said where it was as I thought that was part of the pattern.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Happy Saturday to all. Thank you Sam for the wonderful recipes. Have any of you heard about Las Vegas and the high winds we had? It was really scary. We had 85 mile an hour winds it uprooted huge trees, toppled over semi trailers, cinderblock walls, one huge tree toppled over onto a garage and took out the garage. There were 36,000 without electricity last night, Friday. Today the electric co. is still working to get their electric on. We sat here in the living room and it sounded like a tornado was coming through. David had to run out to put away trash can. We heard many booms. It turned over out heavy grill and he had to put that into the shed with the trash can. We have live here since 1986 and we have never had winds like this and I hope never again. So far I haven't heard anything about anyone getting hurt that goodness.
> 
> I am working on a crochet hat, knitted headband. My adopted ( kind of ) Jules likes a lacy crochet scarf I'll make for her also but I need to buy the yarn.
> 
> Healing prayers are sent your way for those who need them {{{HUGS}}} to all. Take care all. Have a great weekend.


 Glad you are safe!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Some more pictures from Prague.


What a joy to see these photos. Just beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fan just sent me this- she has not mastered copy and Paste, she assures me this is a scrummy recipe!
> 
> Ultimate Chocolate Brownie Recipe
> 
> ...


Makes my mouth water just reading the recipe!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> WEBS has a cashmere silk blend on sale too right now.
> You just get one of our UK contingent that are close to or in London to kidnap you and take you yarn shopping. lolol
> There is an app that you can put in where you are going and it will tell you all the LYS's on your route.


We all need that app! What is it please?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sharon Scheller, so sorry you had to go through this. We just endured the same thing a few weeks ago and had 10 people in our home, including us, as it was so cold and no electricity. We have a generator so we rescued as many as we could. I hope that you get the needed help from other areas to get things up and running again. It sounds like you and yours are ok and that is wonderful as those falling trees can be so dangerous. After all this time I see that across the field there is a tree down that looks at an angle as if it has landed on the house where I bought my dining room outfit from. They were selling the house, so I hope nobody is living in it yet. That will be an expense. I'm sure as you get out and around you will see more and more damage. Stay safe, just in case there are trees that haven't fallen over yet but have been torn from their grounding. Perhaps that is what happened behind us?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Makes my mouth water just reading the recipe!


The ultimate brownie has the ultimate pleasure taste wise, it's decadent and divine! A really good one for Easter celebrations.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you are home. Nothing like your own bed. Have enjoyed your travels. Disappointed I was sick and couldn't pop down to Palm Desert area to meet you.


I am sorry you were sick. Would have loved meeting you! Maybe next time. There will definitely be a next time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Welcome home, Tami! I love to travel, but as Dorothy said, "there's no place like home!"


Lol! I didn't move all night!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was coming home from quilting yesterday, there were 4 police cars, crime scene tape.......by the Turtleford water plant. We have since heard a body was found beaten beyond recognition. I checked the news this morning & it says a 27 yr old native man. I hope they catch who's done this & actually punish them, so often our justice system seems a joke.
> 
> We are having a beautiful sunny day, it's supposed to get up to 8C/46F, spring has sprung, water running everywhere, our little snow is melting fast so hopefully the mud won't last long.
> I have the GKs quite a bit this week so lots of mud will be tracked in. Thankfully DS 2 is home so I don't have the dog to contend with too, DS came home yesterday as he's still tapering off the steroids & the dose is cut in 1/2 once a month, he feels terrible for several days after the sudden drop so came home. He sees the kidney specialist next week, I sure hope when he gets off the drug that is the end of this & it doesn't come back with a vengeance. His face is so puffy, he doesn't look like himself.


I've seen the change these steroids make in the face with my mother and with a friend's teenage son. I'm glad to say that when they are stopped, this effect gradually goes away. I hope your son will be able to lessen the dosage soon.

Sorry to hear about the death of the native man and do hope you see justice from the supposed justice system.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome home. I bet the little ones were happy to see you! Arriana will be missing those bunnies. Did the yarn bowl get a good workout? Everyone loves that bowl. We get so many compliments from friends on Matthew's ceramics.


Yes everyone was happy to see us. I haven't heard if she is missing the bunnies yet, but probably! I think I have photos of every state line we crossed except Kentucky because it was dark when we crossed. They aren't great pictures as it's hard to get good ones while riding at 65-70 mph!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


Poor woman. Leaving an open wound takes a long time to heal, sometimes months. Hope she's better soon.
Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I hope what I am about to say will not be regarded as political and controversial. If so, I apologise right now. I am not setting out to upset anyone. However, I was very disturbed by a programme I heard on BBC Radio this afternoon, on the subject of people who are denying the reality of the Sandy Hook massacre. I recall that many of the Tea Party community were profoundly moved by those events, and no one ever doubted that the loss of life and grief were all too real. But apparently, there are now people who are claiming that the whole thing was faked to put the gun lobby in a bad light, and are 'trolling' the bereaved in a cruel fashion. The deniers seemed totally deranged - one of them claimed that the event must have been faked, becasuse water and bananas were taken in for the emergency services - but the distress they are causing to those who lost loved ones must be beyond belief. How can we defend ourselves from this sort of evil. I wish I knew..


I've heard that's being said too. How insane & insensitive to those who lost their children. Sometimes it seems the world is going nuts!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome home!!! It's nice to go but always nice to come home.


Thank you all for the welcome home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick checking here and catching up. Was up to stupid o'clock tinking back on a project 4 rows and it took me forever to do it (lace pattern). Aggravating and now sleep deprived; oh well, nothing a nap later won't fix. TTYL


Oh no, you and Swedenme both tinking away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I'm off. The Spring cleaning bug has hit and I have company coming, so good timing for once. LOL

They were supposed to call me to schedule for getting this lump taken off my head on Monday but nobody has called. Think I will have to call in case they have misplaced my papers. I was hoping they would take it off that day but I do understand. I wonder how Budasha made out with hers?

Have a wonderful time at the KTP and I will hope to join in later. :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you all for the welcome home.


What an amazing time you have had. So glad you are safely home and with so many great memories.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I'm off. The Spring cleaning bug has hit and I have company coming, so good timing for once. LOL
> 
> They were supposed to call me to schedule for getting this lump taken off my head on Monday but nobody has called. Think I will have to call in case they have misplaced my papers. I was hoping they would take it off that day but I do understand. I wonder how Budasha made out with hers?
> 
> Have a wonderful time at the KTP and I will hope to join in later. :sm02:


Hope you call yet today, as I don't know if you have to be fasting or not to have this surgery. You may need to ask that question, are there any preparations I must make before I come to have surgery? 
So glad for the wonderful pictures shared, both of knitting and foreign places.
Julie, checking on your weather. If my weather map is correct, you are to be getting rain. Hoping that if that is so, you are staying dry.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh yum, cannot wait to try those Lemon cookies thank you )


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye, I couldn't find that app. It may no longer be available. They had another one, not free, so I need to investigate to see if it is world wide or just US.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is it nice to be home , ?


Yes and no! ???? It's great to see our kids and grandkids but still miss being on the road. Glad we are home though as we both need to see our chiropractor. We will see how long before DH wishes he was still on vacation! I know he is tired from all the driving though. He drove almost as hard coming home as he did going out, but not quite. We mad a few more stops on the way home, but still some long days. There was too much wind for me to drive. I have done all the driving since we got home for him. I have a roast on for dinner that needs potatoes and carrots added, bread rising and second load of clothes waiting for the dryer. And I quit for the day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like going to places were they have actors bringing history to life , not keen at all on the dungeons and other scary places that have actors who scare the life out of you
> Sons think they are fun , I will stick to places like Beamish


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


Thank you for letting us know Jeanette hope the infection clears up soon and stays away this time


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely as it is being away coming home is special isn't it?


Yes it is. Love the long hard hugs!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to both statements.


flyty1n said:


> Beautiful pictures Kate. This will be the way you have shared Prague with me.
> 
> Swedenme, I don't see the mistake, but am glad you found it and can fix it. That knitting looks beautiful to me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think I would leave it the way it is. Looks lovely with the first 4 rows different as if it was planned, but then you are the designer, so whatever you do, it will be beautiful.. I agree with flyty1n and only saw the mistake after you said where it was as I thought that was part of the pattern.


Darn I should have left well alone :sm02: lm back on track now , put it down for the evening and watched Vera which I enjoy although did make me smile when I read the titles Vera is based on books by Anne Cleeves think she took up writing after Henry got rid of her :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm so annoyed at my computer. Everything was going along fine and then all of a sudden my icons at top and bottom disappeared. I no longer see the time. Whenever I want to check my post or return to a different screen, I have to point my mouse at the top and hope the back info will appear. I've done a restore and it didn't work either. Not a happy camper this morning.
> 
> I'm going to the theatre this afternoon so better check out and get ready. Back later.


Is it a PC or MAC? If it's a PC push the F11 key. I've done that soooooo many times!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Some more pictures from Prague.


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to see Jeanette and Tami have both made it home from their trips. I've been sort of cleaning/organizing in the craft room a little. Just too tired to do much today. May just go take a short nap so I will be alert when DD gets home tonight from Nashville; she's on her way now. Yawn ZZzzzzzz


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 2 April '17

I hope no one was the recipient of an April's Fool's episode. I really am not fond of them. I don't think anyone even thought of it unless it was the boys - and theirs would be like a joke asked and with the answer given you would hear April Fools. That is harmless fun and fine with me. But I am not sure that even happened. I thought about playing dead so Heidi would find me but thought that was a little much.

It's been overcast most of the day - it is five o'clock in the evening and is finally burning off a little. I want it just a bit warmer so I can be outside and enjoy the rays.

Taco Hand Pies

I made food for our grandson's road trip. He prefers hand held foods as they are not as messy. He likes tacos and so I thought taco hand pies would be just the thing! You can prepare the dough and the filling the day before which makes it easy peasy to make the pies the following day. You could make them smaller to serve as an appetizer at a party. They freeze well, thaw and reheat in oven.

Yield: 44 hand held pies Ingredients

Rich and Flaky Dough:

4 cups flour
1 teaspoon salt
1-½ cups butter, cold and cut in cubes
1 cup ice cold water
2 eggs, slightly beaten for brushing
2 teaspoons water

Directions

1. In food processor pulse flour and salt a few times, add butter and keep pulsing until butter is in small chunks. You still want pieces of butter to be visible.

2. Add ice cold water slowly pulsing just until dough comes together.

3. Dump out on slightly floured counter and gather dough together in a ball. Divide into 4 pieces and flatten into disks. Wrap each disk in waxed paper and refrigerate overnight or at least for an hour.

4. Remove from fridge. Roll out each piece approx 1/8" thick and cut rounds using a 4" biscuit cutter.

5. Brush edges of each round with beaten egg and water mixture, place a rounded tablespoon of taco filling mixture in the center and fold dough over to make a half moon.

6. Press edges closed with a flour dipped fork.

7. Once you have made all your pies, brush with remaining egg and water mixture and pierce tops 2 or 3 times with a fork.

8. Place on parchment lined baking sheets and bake at 400º for 18 minutes until golden in color.

Taco Filling Mixture:

Ingredients

10 oz ground beef
2 tablespoons taco powder
1 cup refried beans
1 roma tomato, cut up in small chunks
1/2 cup green sweet pepper, cut up in small chunks
1 cup shredded cheese

Directions

1. Fry ground beef until browned, breaking it up into small pieces while frying.

2. Remove from heat and stir in taco powder, refried beans, tomato chunks, green pepper chunks, and shredded cheese until well combined.

3. They are good hot or at room temperature. Eat plain or dip in taco sauce or sriracha mayo. Taste great served with a salad.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/taco-hand-pies.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Creamed Spinach Baked Eggs

Prep time: 5 mins 
Cook time: 35 mins 
Total time: 40 mins 
Total Cost: $4.97 
Cost Per Serving: 1.24 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

2 Tbsp butter $0.27
2 cloves garlic, minced $0.16
2 Tbsp all-purpose flour $0.02
1.5 cups whole milk $0.57
¼ tsp salt $0.02
⅛ tsp ground nutmeg $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.03
¼ cup grated Parmesan $0.41
¾ lb. frozen chopped spinach* $1.27
4 large eggs $1.08
2oz. feta $1.12

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 400ºF.

2. Add the butter and garlic to a skillet and sauté over medium heat for about one minute.

3. Whisk the flour into the melted butter and continue to cook and stir for about two minutes.

NOTE; The butter and flour should form a paste that will foam and bubble as it cooks.

4. Whisk the milk into the butter and flour mixture until there are no lumps.

5. Stir in the salt, nutmeg, and some freshly cracked pepper (about 10 cranks of a pepper mill).

6. Allow the milk to come to a simmer, whisking often, at which point it will thicken to a gravy-like consistency.

7. Whisk in the grated Parmesan until it has melted.

8. Add the frozen chopped spinach (no need to thaw) and continue to stir and cook until it has heated through (about 5 minutes). Taste the creamed spinach and add more salt if needed.

9. Use a large spoon to create four wells in the creamed spinach. Crack one egg into each well. It's okay if the whites run outside of the wells. Sprinkle the crumbled feta over the entire skillet.

10. Bake the spinach and eggs for about 15 minutes in the preheated 400ºF oven, or until the whites are mostly set. Spoon the creamed spinach and an egg into a bowl and serve as is or with toast for dipping.

NOTES:

1. *I suggest frozen CHOPPED spinach as opposed to frozen CUT spinach, which is usually in longer pieces and has more of a stringy texture.

2. You don't have to make this recipe in a cast iron skillet. Any other oven safe skillet will work, OR you can just transfer the creamed spinach to a small casserole dish before adding the eggs and feta, and tossing it in the oven.

3. The bake time for these eggs is a little variable, so take the suggested 15 minutes with a grain of salt. You'll want to watch the eggs closely starting at around 12 minutes and take them out when they reach your level of doneness. I decided last minute to broil my dish for a few minutes to get some browning on top, which ended up cooking my yolks through. Normally I would have left the yolks runny, but it was still great with them fully cooked. If you do want some browning from the broiler, I would take 5 minutes off the bake time before switching from bake to broil (middle rack) and again, watch the dish closely.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/03/creamed-spinach-baked-eggs/

lemon poppy seed muffins

Lemon poppy seed muffins with a twist! These easy muffins are filled with lemon curd and are perfect for every day breakfasts or a fancy brunch menu.

Author: Jenny|honeyandbirch.com
Cook Time 0:20
Total Time 0:25
Serves 12

Ingredients

2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup white sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup milk
1/2 cup butter, melted
1 large egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 lemon, zested
1 tablespoon poppy seeds
1/4 cup lemon curd

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Spray a muffin tin with non-stick cooking spray and set aside.

2. In a large bowl, combine the flour, sugar, baking powder and salt with a wire whisk.

3. In a medium bowl, beat the milk, melted butter, egg and vanilla extract with a fork until well blended.

4. Add the milk mixture to the flour mixture.

5. Also add the poppy seeds and the lemon zest. Stir until just combined (the batter will be lumpy.)

6. Fill the muffin-pan cups one-third full with batter.

7. Drop a teaspoon of lemon curd on top of the batter.

8. Top with the remaining batter.

9. Bake until a toothpick inserted in the center of the muffin comes out clean, 20-25 minutes.

10. Allow to cool for 1 minute, then remove muffins from pan. Allow to cool on a wire rack. Store leftovers in a sealable container.

NOTE: Place a baking sheet on the bottom rack in case the lemon curd bubbles over.

https://www.honeyandbirch.com/lemon-poppy-seed-muffins/

APPLE PIE FRIES

Author: ohbiteit 
Makes 25-30 Apple Pie Fries

Ingredients

1 Package of Pillsbury Refrigerated pie Crust (2 ct.)
Approx. 1.5 cups of Apple Pie Filling
1 Egg
Sparkle Sugar for sprinkling 
Caramel Sauce and/or Ice Cream for dipping
A food processor optional
A decorative edge roll-cutter optional

Directions:

1. Chop up the Apple Pie Filling as best as you can. I used a food processor and it worked great!

2. Unroll each crust and spread the filling onto one of them. Leave a 1/8″ border around the edge.

3. Put the other Pie Crust on top and press lightly to secure it.

4. Make an egg wash by mixing the egg with a splash of water.

5. Brush some egg wash on the top, and sprinkle it with the Sugar

6. Cut strips about 1/2" thick and then cut those into "fry" shapes

7. Place them carefully onto a parchment lined baking sheet and bake them at 350 degrees for approx. 12 minutes, or until they're slightly golden and firm

8. Make sure and serve them with some Caramel for dipping

http://www.ohbiteit.com/2013/05/apple-pie-fries.html

Eggplant Parmesan Recipe - Contest Winning

Because my recipe calls for baking the eggplant instead of frying it, it's much healthier! The prep time is a little longer than for some recipes, but the Italian flavors and rustic elegance are well worth it. -Laci Hooten, McKinney, Texas

Featured In: Top 10 Vegetarian Dinners - Contest-Winning Eggplant Parmesan Recipe
TOTAL TIME: Prep: 40 min. Cook: 25 min.
MAKES: 8 servings

Ingredients

3 large eggs, beaten
2-1/2 cups panko (Japanese) bread crumbs
3 medium eggplants, cut into 1/4-inch slices
2 jars (4-1/2 ounces each) sliced mushrooms, drained
1/2 tsp dried basil
1/8 teaspoon dried oregano
2 cups (8 ounces) shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 jar (28 ounces) spaghetti sauce

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving: 305 calories, 12g fat (5g saturated fat), 102mg cholesterol, 912mg sodium, 32g carbohydrate (12g sugars, 9g fiber), 18g protein.

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350°.

2. Place eggs and bread crumbs in separate shallow bowls.

3. Dip eggplant in eggs, then coat in crumbs.

4. Place on baking sheets coated with cooking spray.

5. Bake 15-20 minutes or until tender and golden brown, turning once.

6. In a small bowl, combine mushrooms, basil and oregano. In another small bowl, combine mozzarella and Parmesan cheeses.

7. Spread 1/2 cup sauce into a 13x9-in. baking dish coated with cooking spray.

8. Layer with a third of the mushroom mixture, a third of the eggplant, 3/4 cup sauce and a third of the cheese mixture. Repeat layers twice.

9. Bake, uncovered, at 350° 25-30 minutes or until heated through and cheese is melted.

Medium-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/contest-winning-eggplant-parmesan?pmcode=IT7JJZ101&_cmp=RecipeOfTheDay&_ebid=RecipeOfTheDay3/29/2017&_mid=142792&ehid=0B439AE8AB359C88CD0721DC7C000950447A1689

Best Ever Rice Krispies Treats

By Jennifer Segal | onceuponachef.com
Cook Time: 15 Minutes
Total Time: 15 Minutes, plus one hour to cool
Servings: 18 to 24 squares

Ingredients

12 tablespoons (1-1/2 sticks) unsalted butter
Two 10-oz bags mini marshmallows, divided
3/4 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon salt
8-1/2 cups Rice Krispies or crispy rice cereal

Metric Measurements

170 g unsalted butter
Two 283-g bags mini marshmallows, divided
3/4 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon salt
240 g Rice Krispies or crispy rice cereal

Instructions

1. Line a 9 x 13-inch pan (23 x 33-cm pan) with heavy duty aluminum foil and lightly grease with softened butter. Set aside 2 cups (110 g) of the marshmallows.

2. In a large pot, melt the butter over medium-high heat (save the wrappers for pressing the mixture into the pan). After the butter melts, it will begin to bubble, foam, and turn golden around the edges. Eventually it will turn a dark golden color and smell nutty -- watch carefully, it will go from golden brown to burned quickly. (You'll see little bits of brown sediment forming; that's okay.) Once the butter is browned, remove the pan from the heat and add the remaining marshmallows, vanilla, and salt.

3. Place the pot over low heat and stir the mixture with a wooden spoon until the marshmallows are completely melted. Remove the pan from the heat and add the cereal.

4. Using a rubber spatula or wooden spoon, stir until evenly combined.

5. Add the reserved marshmallows and stir until they are softened and partially melted (you want pockets of goo). Transfer the mixture to the prepared pan and, using the butter wrapper or damp fingers, press the mixture gently into an even layer in the prepared baking pan. Let cool at room temperature for at least an hour.

6. Use the foil overhang to lift the treats onto a cutting board, then cut into 18 to 24 bars, depending on how large you'd like them. Store in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 2 days.

Note: To freeze, place in layers separated by wax paper in airtight container. Freeze for up to 6 weeks. Let stand at room temperature for 15 minutes before serving.

Nutrition Information: Per serving (24 servings) - Calories 162 - Fat 6g - Saturated fat 4g - Carbohydrates 27g - Sugar 15g - Fiber 0g - Protein 1g - Sodium 93mg - Cholesterol 15mg

http://www.onceuponachef.com/recipes/best-ever-rice-krispies-treats.html

I'm really late today - sorry. Spent a lot of time at Heidi's this morning. And then I had to find recipes for a change. I finally have the queue emptied - time to fill it back up.

I accidently erased an entire line of URL's. I'm using Chrome and when you delete something you have to click on the little x beside the name - I somehow clicked on the big X in the upper left hand corner which automatically erases the entire series. I had to restart the KTP and several others including my jigsaw puzzle. I do that every so often. I don't think I was saving anything else - I hope it went into my document file - I'll run across them one of these days.

The folks across the pond are no doubt in bed by now - they will find them in the morning. --- Sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> Oh yum, cannot wait to try those Lemon cookies thank you )


Welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, so glad you got your bag back!
> 
> Sad to hear of people who lost their lives in the storm in Australia. Julie, stay safe and hope that leak gets fixed before the roof caves in. If the Landlord doesn't fix it, it could cost him way more money along with mold that could grow in the wet areas. Not good at all.
> 
> Kiwifrau, sorry to hear about the broken tooth. I agree, we want to hold onto our own teeth as long as we can and I love your attitude about the baby tooth keeping you young.


There is only a very slight chance now, Daralene- the storm is due tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you can stay dry!


So do I!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Makes my mouth water just reading the recipe!


It does sound good!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Darn I should have left well alone :sm02: lm back on track now , put it down for the evening and watched Vera which I enjoy although did make me smile when I read the titles Vera is based on books by Anne Cleeves think she took up writing after Henry got rid of her :sm02:


I've been knitting along to Vera, too. Not my favourite detective, but the best on offer this evening!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hope you call yet today, as I don't know if you have to be fasting or not to have this surgery. You may need to ask that question, are there any preparations I must make before I come to have surgery?
> So glad for the wonderful pictures shared, both of knitting and foreign places.
> Julie, checking on your weather. If my weather map is correct, you are to be getting rain. Hoping that if that is so, you are staying dry.


Lovely sunny day right now- rain forecast tomorrow.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely sunny day right now- rain forecast tomorrow.


Good! Perhaps you will be spared a deluge when the rains come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good! Perhaps you will be spared a deluge when the rains come.


With luck!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday 2 April '17
> 
> I hope no one was the recipient of an April's Fool's episode. I really am not fond of them. I don't think anyone even thought of it unless it was the boys - and theirs would be like a joke asked and with the answer given you would hear April Fools. That is harmless fun and fine with me. But I am not sure that even happened. I thought about playing dead so Heidi would find me but thought that was a little much.
> 
> ...


Not all of us Sam, but I'm on the way. Almost 11.30 here. Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Not all of us Sam, but I'm on the way. Almost 11.30 here. Night all.


Sleep well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just heard from Donna, (Southern Gal) She is naturally gutted by losing her DH. But says Hi! to everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just heard from Donna, (Southern Gal) She is naturally gutted by losing her DH. But says Hi! to everyone.


She remains in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> She remains in my prayers.


 :sm24:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Kaye! I'll download it now.


Just a note on the knit map app, you might want to call the places before going. I looked up my city, Rockford, as I only know of one yarn shop in the area, and there were three listed, but two of them were ones that had closed 5 and 9 years ago.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , Ive gone wrong somewhere in the bottom 4-6 rows as the lace pattern is slanting the opposite way


That's what I thought


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope that healing continues and you get complete use again for lots more knitting.


And I've got lots to do. Have two baby gifts to get done, one baby due in May, the other is my husband's cousin's daughter, we just found out she is having a little boy in July, but we are planning a weekend trip down there in about three weeks. Then I really need to get started on the prayer shawls for the Christmas gifts for the ladies at Reformers Unanymous.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just heard 11am news re cyclone Debbie, NZ expecting remnants to hit tomorrow to middle of north island and south to Wellington, Nelson areas.
With luck, Auckland may be spared too much of it, but these things are unpredictable at times so we need to be careful.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan, thanks for the weather update. Prayers that those in her path will not be too hard hit. Praying for all my Pacific Island friends.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good your shoulder is better, maybe too much leaning over the sewing machine.
> What does honey have to do with allergies?
> Hope the cortisone shot helps Bub.


I know it's from sewing... I need a better setup. Local honey is made from local pollen, so eating some every day helps alleviate allergy symptoms and build resistance. Much more enjoyable than shots!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I know it's from sewing... I need a better setup. Local honey is made from local pollen, so eating some every day helps alleviate allergy symptoms and build resistance. Much more enjoyable than shots!


I've never heard that before, I'll have to eat more honey


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I love lemon poppyseed muffins, maybe something GD & I can do tomorrow


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Fan, thanks for the weather update. Prayers that those in her path will not be too hard hit. Praying for all my Pacific Island friends.


Adding my prayers


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Baseball season starts tomorrow! Since my Mavs didn't make the playoffs, my basketball will take a step back. Opening day for the Rangers is tomorrow. I wish I could go, but a little too pricey! The cheap seats are really high up! I've done that, but would rather sit closer!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Queen Anne, and do you mean William and Mary?


Yes- though neither Anne nor Mary reigned long I seem to remember (in fact both 5 years-just checked lengths). William outlived Mary (by almost 10 years).


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Baseball season starts tomorrow! Since my Mavs didn't make the playoffs, my basketball will take a step back. Opening day for the Rangers is tomorrow. I wish I could go, but a little too pricey! The cheap seats are really high up! I've done that, but would rather sit closer!


Can you watch the entire games on tv?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Will be making my way through laundry, paper mail and emails today. The trip was a lot of fun. I spent quite a bit of time reading about the history of each place. Self-determination and emancipation are strong motivators!


I'm sure it will take a while to get sorted again after so long away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom tied a dead chicken to one of the dogs we had when I was growing up as it wouldn't leave her chickens alone.needless to say, our farm dogs never came in the house???? I'm sure now days someone would report you for cruelty for doing that.????


So is it better to let them torment the chickens- cruelty to chickens surely?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think if the King decided he wanted to marry you, you had to go along with his wishes. It would have been considered a great honour for the family etc and probably financial benefits too, so probably the poor girl wasn't allowed to say no.


I got part way through trying to say the same thing and couldn't work out how to word it so gave up. You managed it much better than I was doing!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake grrrrrrrrr off to the frog pond


Well you could left it like that, then turned them around and slanted back the other way again after a while so it looked like it was the pattern.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Some more pictures from Prague.


Your pictures are great Kate. A lovely city Prague.

I have some small eggs for hanging on a dry tree like that (given to us by a German student we had with us for a few months). The ribbons make it look better. On year when I find them again I might try some ribbons with them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Anne of Cleeves was safe too as beheading her would have caused war also from what I remember.


And she was smart enough to accept a divorce when it was offered. The Taming of the Queen (the book I just listened to) had Anne of Cleeves still around and coming into court when Henry demanded it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well!


I sure did, 8 hours and 59 minutes worth. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I have two ready sources of hand dyed yarn but it a chance to see other ones.


One can never have enough choices. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, its where the knit 2 tog is placed- I have used it to good effect to create a zig zag, but only when I am making bags with it.


And/or the YO might be on the wrong side


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No offense taken when it's the truth . I think there are a couple of members in this royal family who are jerks too


There have to be one or two hiding in every family I guess. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> To start with he seems to have been a decent king and person but as his megalomania took over all of that disappeared (along with his health issues that also had very negative impacts on him). That is part of what helped Catherine of Aragon to survive so long as his wife as well as the olitical standing of her father and the desired relationship with Spain. But he just got worse and worse until no one was safe around him. And he would change very quickly. So one day you would be working on something with him and with his full approval and then suddenly find yourself at risk of death because of it.


I just went to Wikipedia and read about him, the historians think that maybe the jousting accident caused brain issues to go along with the other injuries he suffered, that never did heal. I bad concussion can do a lot of long term damage for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, love to picnic with you. One of my hospice patients had an Irish Wolfhound. Majestic dog. I'd also like a Great Dane. Will be fun to see which breed you get.


Marla had Danes, they are nice, but I definitely prefer the wolfhounds, a dane will stand behind you when you answer the door, the wolfhound will stand beside you. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


How surprising that she is still in! Hopefully she is well though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love Irish setters , my spoilt cousin had one till one day I was in the back of the car with him and the dog , he was having a temper tantrum while his mum was driving and opened the car door the poor dog didn't stand a chance . I've never seen my dad so angry and Per was very quiet for the rest of there visit


 :sm06: I can completely understand you dads anger, I don't even want to think what I'd have done to that child. It's very good that he overcame his brattyness and turned out a good person, wonder if the loss of the dog had anything to do with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was coming home from quilting yesterday, there were 4 police cars, crime scene tape.......by the Turtleford water plant. We have since heard a body was found beaten beyond recognition. I checked the news this morning & it says a 27 yr old native man. I hope they catch who's done this & actually punish them, so often our justice system seems a joke.
> 
> We are having a beautiful sunny day, it's supposed to get up to 8C/46F, spring has sprung, water running everywhere, our little snow is melting fast so hopefully the mud won't last long.
> I have the GKs quite a bit this week so lots of mud will be tracked in. Thankfully DS 2 is home so I don't have the dog to contend with too, DS came home yesterday as he's still tapering off the steroids & the dose is cut in 1/2 once a month, he feels terrible for several days after the sudden drop so came home. He sees the kidney specialist next week, I sure hope when he gets off the drug that is the end of this & it doesn't come back with a vengeance. His face is so puffy, he doesn't look like himself.


I sure hope they find the culprit(s) and deal with them accordingly. 
That's why I haven't mopped, I swept today but it's to rain tomorrow again and possible snow later in the week so I've given up on that idea for a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> We leave Prague tomorrow night (Monday) at 8pm. Today we did the bus tour which took in Prague Castle and various churches, then we went on a boat trip. The weather has been glorious - in fact I may have got slightly sunburnt!


Great pictures Kate!! Looks like a beautiful city, glad you had great weather for it too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Kaye! I'll download it now.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, how terrible, I too hope the person responsible is caught and tried. Hope kidney specialist has good news for DS.
Kate, love pics of Prague, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake grrrrrrrrr off to the frog pond


Oh man, at least it's not back too far, but otherwise it's looking fabulous.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I don't see mistake, but know the desire to frog and fix.
Kate, love armchair travel.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just a note on the knit map app, you might want to call the places before going. I looked up my city, Rockford, as I only know of one yarn shop in the area, and there were three listed, but two of them were ones that had closed 5 and 9 years ago.


Doesn't sound too up to date does it? In fact not too useful at all as there even be some new ones.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:40 pm and I am caught up. Sunday night here and it was a beautiful weekend. Warm and sunny. 

Gage and I invited Greg to go out for supper with us last night. It was a good time together.
Gage went to a sleepover at another classmates house and I hung out with Greg last night. We went to pick up Gage this morning. And I think Bonde and Chris want to take him for the weekend next weekend. 

Knit up a little hat to add to the donation bag. 
Also started a baby sweater today and am almost finished. 

Tired tonight so I am hoping my head hits the pillow and I am out like a light. 

Tomorrow we go back to the psychiatrist that Gage saw a month ago. Just a check in to see how the meds are going. So he will be off school tomorrow. But I will be looking forward to Tuesday morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just went to Wikipedia and read about him, the historians think that maybe the jousting accident caused brain issues to go along with the other injuries he suffered, that never did heal. I bad concussion can do a lot of long term damage for sure.


And maybe tertiary syphillis as well- though this is being questioned now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Prayers and healing energy for Jynx.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I hope we CAN meet, it would be a real treat.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> And maybe tertiary syphillis as well- though this is being questioned now.


Very likely he did have general paresis as there was no penicillin in those days. He was described to us in my psych class as having typical symptoms and behavior of one who had syphyllis end stages. I guess that is something we will never know for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The only Irish Wolfhounds I have ever come across belonged to Miss Norah Hartley, the sister of the novelist L. P. Hartley, who wrote 'The Go Between' among other things. She lived in a big house on the outskirts of Peterborough, and was an acknowledged expert on the breed. Beautiful animals, although I am not sure I would be capable of taking one one! Just the size would deter me!


That's why my DH doesn't want one, he doesn't like the really large or giant breeds, I absolutely love them, I'd have two at the same time and be thrilled.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


I sure hope that this all works and she's completely healed soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, had to laugh at description of answering door where Dane stands behind you and Deerhound stands beside you. I got Maya for protection! Unfortunately she is a scaredy cat and has no idea she's a Doberman.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I hope what I am about to say will not be regarded as political and controversial. If so, I apologise right now. I am not setting out to upset anyone. However, I was very disturbed by a programme I heard on BBC Radio this afternoon, on the subject of people who are denying the reality of the Sandy Hook massacre. I recall that many of the Tea Party community were profoundly moved by those events, and no one ever doubted that the loss of life and grief were all too real. But apparently, there are now people who are claiming that the whole thing was faked to put the gun lobby in a bad light, and are 'trolling' the bereaved in a cruel fashion. The deniers seemed totally deranged - one of them claimed that the event must have been faked, becasuse water and bananas were taken in for the emergency services - but the distress they are causing to those who lost loved ones must be beyond belief. How can we defend ourselves from this sort of evil. I wish I knew..


No, it's crazy that they are saying that and even crazier that people believe it. But then there are those (I actually know a person or two who believe this, I think they are crazy) who say that the twin towers on 9/11 was a government hoax and that no one actually died in it. 
If you figure a way, let me know, I'll join you hand in hand.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> The Irish Guards have an Irish Wolfhound as regimental mascot. When they are on guard duty at Windsor Castle the wolfhound leads the march from the barracks through the streets to the Castle.


That would be awesome to watch.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Nothing like ego the size of Texas. lol


Oh my. I'm sorry he has such a low self esteem ...LOL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, it's crazy that they are saying that and even crazier that people believe it. But then there are those (I actually know a person or two who believe this, I think they are crazy) who say that the twin towers on 9/11 was a government hoax and that no one actually died in it.
> If you figure a way, let me know, I'll join you hand in hand.


That is as crazy as those who deny the Moon Landing happened, and of course the Holocaust in WW2. 
I know for sure 9/11 happened as my now deceased friend Joan's husband was caught up in it, his bank where he worked was a few blocks away and he suffered the debris getting into his body and caused the cancer which took his life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We all need that app! What is it please?


Knitmap


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> No, it's crazy that they are saying that and even crazier that people believe it. But then there are those (I actually know a person or two who believe this, I think they are crazy) who say that the twin towers on 9/11 was a government hoax and that no one actually died in it.
> If you figure a way, let me know, I'll join you hand in hand.


It's probably the same knuckleheads that believe there was no holocaust. We were stationed in Germany and went to Dachau and to see it was heartbreaking. We didn't want to go to the so called "showers". The barracks were wooden racks with no room, very sad. When I heard people spouting about there was no such thing that happened, I was shocked thinking how stupid and now with the Twin Towers, Amazing.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

gagesmom said:


> I hope you were able to fall right to sleep. I think the hat you made is adorable, good work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Very likely he did have general paresis as there was no penicillin in those days. He was described to us in my psych class as having typical symptoms and behavior of one who had syphyllis end stages. I guess that is something we will never know for sure.


Yes I had always been under the impression that it was almost certain but a quick search yesterday indicated that they are now questioning it- but didn't read enough to see why. But whatever he sure developed something resulting in major changes.
Though likely a mixture thinking about it as the changes were occurring for a long time and tertiary syphilis develops after a long time generally. So changes likely began before the tertiary syphilis started impacting. But the concussion could explain the earlier changes
Somehow I suspect that no matter how much it is discussed even by those who have more knowledge we will never know for sure.

Just looked why syphilis is being questioned. No reports anywhere of him being out of circulation long enough for the treatment given in those days (it was a well known disease).
http://www.history.com/news/did-blood-cause-henry-viiis-madness-and-reproductive -a theory as to what was going on with Henry. No idea how reliable but it sure explains a number of issues.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, I couldn't find that app. It may no longer be available. They had another one, not free, so I need to investigate to see if it is world wide or just US.


That's weird, I just downloaded it last night, I just looked it up, www.knitmap.com


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> Oh yum, cannot wait to try those Lemon cookies thank you )


Welcome to the tea table.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- though neither Anne nor Mary reigned long I seem to remember (in fact both 5 years-just checked lengths). William outlived Mary (by almost 10 years).


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And/or the YO might be on the wrong side


yes, it varies whether it lies to the left or right as you do the k2tog.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie HI is indeed Hawaii. I'll have to get a world time clock app.


My phone clock let's me set various places around the world so I know instantly what the time is where


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> That is as crazy as those who deny the Moon Landing happened, and of course the Holocaust in WW2.
> I know for sure 9/11 happened as my now deceased friend Joan's husband was caught up in it, his bank where he worked was a few blocks away and he suffered the debris getting into his body and caused the cancer which took his life.


I saw the second aircraft go through the building, on the live broadcast the BBC was running. It was very scarey. I suppose too many think celluloid is all unreal.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Hello everyone. I have been missing since Tuesday. I received a text on Tuesday asking if I could have a mermaid tail done for a gift next weekend. I have been busy knitting.
> 
> I am super tired but wanted to share an update on the drawing.


Cool, looking good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just heard from Donna, (Southern Gal) She is naturally gutted by losing her DH. But says Hi! to everyone.


Sending her hugs and prayers, poor thing, I can't even imagine how hard this has to be for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just heard 11am news re cyclone Debbie, NZ expecting remnants to hit tomorrow to middle of north island and south to Wellington, Nelson areas.
> With luck, Auckland may be spared too much of it, but these things are unpredictable at times so we need to be careful.


I hope that the remnants are not too bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And she was smart enough to accept a divorce when it was offered. The Taming of the Queen (the book I just listened to) had Anne of Cleeves still around and coming into court when Henry demanded it.


What I read a bit ago when doing some research on them all, it said that she and Henry actually became friends and she was often invited to court.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Congratulations to them for 40 years.
> 34 for us on Monday


Congratulations on reaching 34 years together.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes I had always been under the impression that it was almost certain but a quick search yesterday indicated that they are now questioning it- but didn't read enough to see why. But whatever he sure developed something resulting in major changes.
> Though likely a mixture thinking about it as the changes were occurring for a long time and tertiary syphilis develops after a long time generally. So changes likely began before the tertiary syphilis started impacting. But the concussion could explain the earlier changes
> Somehow I suspect that no matter how much it is discussed even by those who have more knowledge we will never know for sure.
> 
> ...


Fascinating. I guess we will never know for sure. The link didn't work, but using your quote on google did. Thanks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, had to laugh at description of answering door where Dane stands behind you and Deerhound stands beside you. I got Maya for protection! Unfortunately she is a scaredy cat and has no idea she's a Doberman.


LOL! I've heard from many that that is not an uncommon thing with dobes, too funny that Maya will hide in the car though when you are out and about if someone comes up. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That is as crazy as those who deny the Moon Landing happened, and of course the Holocaust in WW2.
> I know for sure 9/11 happened as my now deceased friend Joan's husband was caught up in it, his bank where he worked was a few blocks away and he suffered the debris getting into his body and caused the cancer which took his life.


Yes, I've heard that too, it's just crazy. 
Your poor friend, that is so sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> It's probably the same knuckleheads that believe there was no holocaust. We were stationed in Germany and went to Dachau and to see it was heartbreaking. We didn't want to go to the so called "showers". The barracks were wooden racks with no room, very sad. When I heard people spouting about there was no such thing that happened, I was shocked thinking how stupid and now with the Twin Towers, Amazing.


Marla's dad was one of the first American soldiers into Auschwitz I think it was, he said it was awful and pretty much beyond description, and never really talked about it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou Sam and ladies again for a good start to another new week. I went to Playgroup this morning....great fun.
> 
> Have just been watching the news about the aftermath of flooding from the Cyclone... poor Northern NSW is getting huge amount of rain and there have been 30,000 people to be evacuated due to severe flooding. Gosh what a mess. It sure has been a wild week up North that's for sure. :sm06:


And to add to the weather chaos, the water caught upriver from Rockhampton will cause issues there later today by cutting the city in half as the major river that flows through floods. At least, they can prepare and not get caught too bad.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I've heard that too, it's just crazy.
> Your poor friend, that is so sad.


My friend was Msvette, who was my KP friend for 5 years, I miss her very much.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it's on it's way to us, now!


Hope you are not too inconvenienced by ex tc Debbie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hope you are not too inconvenienced by ex tc Debbie.


so do I!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> My friend was Msvette, who was my KP friend for 5 years, I miss her very much.


I think of her often, I wonder how Jimmy and his family are doing, it has to be so hard on them as they were so close.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think of her often, I wonder how Jimmy and his family are doing, it has to be so hard on them as they were so close.


They're having a memorial service at Greenwood cemetery in Brooklyn NewYork on Thursday this week for both Joan and her husband Bob.
Jimmy has been in touch with me, and they're really heartbroken at losing them. They're flying up from Florida to go to the service.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I know that damage to property is disastrous, but was no one hurt ?
> We are heading towards a big downpour here , out walking earlier and I didn't even need a cardigan it was so sunny and warm , now someone has turned the lights off and there is very loud thunder going on all around


Unfortunately, in NSW, there has been some deaths. Happens every time big weather occurs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> They're having a memorial service at Greenwood cemetery in Brooklyn NewYork on Thursday this week for both Joan and her husband Bob.
> Jimmy has been in touch with me, and they're really heartbroken at losing them. They're flying up from Florida to go to the service.


What a wonderful tribute to them both, I'm so glad that they will be able to go up for the service.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Can you watch the entire games on tv?


Yes, most of the time since my teams are all Dallas teams the TV stations usually carry them.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> I was so busy trying to get out of their way that I bumped into a bench with a loud clatter and drew their attention to me! Henry thought that I had been "dazzled by his extreme beauty!"


 :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What a wonderful tribute to them both, I'm so glad that they will be able to go up for the service.


Yes it's very good to do that, they were both cremated and the ashes will be at the service, then finally laid to rest together. 
I have Joan's photo on my mantel with a vase of roses and gardenias from my garden in memory of my dear friend whom I never met in person.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's weird, I just downloaded it last night, I just looked it up, www.knitmap.com


I looked in the apps. I'll try the website.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> That is as crazy as those who deny the Moon Landing happened, and of course the Holocaust in WW2.
> I know for sure 9/11 happened as my now deceased friend Joan's husband was caught up in it, his bank where he worked was a few blocks away and he suffered the debris getting into his body and caused the cancer which took his life.


& my DH went to school with a fellow who was on one of the planes. Some people are just completely crazy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I've been knitting along to Vera, too. Not my favourite detective, but the best on offer this evening!


No not mine either but I've grown to like it although I wish they would film it in the summertime some times they make it look as if it's always bleak weather up there and it can be really beautiful .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just a note on the knit map app, you might want to call the places before going. I looked up my city, Rockford, as I only know of one yarn shop in the area, and there were three listed, but two of them were ones that had closed 5 and 9 years ago.


That's the same here , when I first started knitting I looked up places to visit and found they didn't exist


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And/or the YO might be on the wrong side


A couple of rows back I forgot to start the pattern one stitch before so was out of sync all corrected now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: I can completely understand you dads anger, I don't even want to think what I'd have done to that child. It's very good that he overcame his brattyness and turned out a good person, wonder if the loss of the dog had anything to do with it.


It's one of them horrible memories that stay with you even though you would prefer to forget


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope they find the culprit(s) and deal with them accordingly.
> That's why I haven't mopped, I swept today but it's to rain tomorrow again and possible snow later in the week so I've given up on that idea for a bit.


I cleaned all the downstairs floors yesterday and vaccummed the rug just put everything away when husband and dog came in from garden and walked through living room down the hall to the kitchen leaving a trail of mud , grass and twigs behind . There was steam coming out of my ears , they turned and looked at me and said what , well mishka just looked as if that is what she was saying 
Surely with a good defense lawyer I would have got away with what I was thinking


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh man, at least it's not back too far, but otherwise it's looking fabulous.


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be awesome to watch.


I'll see if I can get a photo next time they're in town.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I cleaned all the downstairs floors yesterday and vaccummed the rug just put everything away when husband and dog came in from garden and walked through living room down the hall to the kitchen leaving a trail of mud , grass and twigs behind . There was steam coming out of my ears , they turned and looked at me and said what , well mishka just looked as if that is what she was saying
> Surely with a good defense lawyer I would have got away with what I was thinking


Just need to make sure the jury was made up of women!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just need to make sure the jury was made up of women!


They live too see another day ????hope you have also got beautiful sunshine down there , here it lovely and warm, been out with the dog and got all the laundry on the washing line


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was coming home from quilting yesterday, there were 4 police cars, crime scene tape.......by the Turtleford water plant. We have since heard a body was found beaten beyond recognition. I checked the news this morning & it says a 27 yr old native man. I hope they catch who's done this & actually punish them, so often our justice system seems a joke.
> 
> We are having a beautiful sunny day, it's supposed to get up to 8C/46F, spring has sprung, water running everywhere, our little snow is melting fast so hopefully the mud won't last long.
> I have the GKs quite a bit this week so lots of mud will be tracked in. Thankfully DS 2 is home so I don't have the dog to contend with too, DS came home yesterday as he's still tapering off the steroids & the dose is cut in 1/2 once a month, he feels terrible for several days after the sudden drop so came home. He sees the kidney specialist next week, I sure hope when he gets off the drug that is the end of this & it doesn't come back with a vengeance. His face is so puffy, he doesn't look like himself.


I do hope they get who did this to the poor man. Very sad.

I have been wondering how your son is doing. I too hope that this is the end of it all for him., and also that his kidneys havent been affected.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> We leave Prague tomorrow night (Monday) at 8pm. Today we did the bus tour which took in Prague Castle and various churches, then we went on a boat trip. The weather has been glorious - in fact I may have got slightly sunburnt!


Lovely photos, thanks for sharing your holiday with us. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, had to laugh at description of answering door where Dane stands behind you and Deerhound stands beside you. I got Maya for protection! Unfortunately she is a scaredy cat and has no idea she's a Doberman.


Mishka is good at giving what I call the Wolf look . She sits there makes no attempt to move and her eyes seem to change and her face gets serious and if the person gets to close she will give a low growl , it's funny though because if the same person made a loud noise she would be off running in the opposite direction ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


Oh dear, poor Jynx.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, had to laugh at description of answering door where Dane stands behind you and Deerhound stands beside you. I got Maya for protection! Unfortunately she is a scaredy cat and has no idea she's a Doberman.


LOL. But I can imagine she is a deterrent all the same.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Congratulations on reaching 34 years together.


Congratulations on your wedding anniversary Margaret, hope you all have a lovely time ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I cleaned all the downstairs floors yesterday and vaccummed the rug just put everything away when husband and dog came in from garden and walked through living room down the hall to the kitchen leaving a trail of mud , grass and twigs behind . There was steam coming out of my ears , they turned and looked at me and said what , well mishka just looked as if that is what she was saying
> Surely with a good defense lawyer I would have got away with what I was thinking


 :sm06: Oh no. It is never ending isnt it?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations on your wedding anniversary Margaret, hope you all have a lovely time ????


Happy Anniversary from me too. :sm11:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They live too see another day ????hope you have also got beautiful sunshine down there , here it lovely and warm, been out with the dog and got all the laundry on the washing line


Just the same here. It started off a little misty, but that has cleared and we now have sunshine and blue skies. I hung my washing out on the line this morning for perhaps the first time in about six months, so it really begins to feel like spring!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute hat Melody. It makes me think of little snowmen holding hands. Hope the visit with the visit with the psychiatrist goes well for Gage. Sending you hugs.


gagesmom said:


> 8:40 pm and I am caught up. Sunday night here and it was a beautiful weekend. Warm and sunny.
> 
> Gage and I invited Greg to go out for supper with us last night. It was a good time together.
> Gage went to a sleepover at another classmates house and I hung out with Greg last night. We went to pick up Gage this morning. And I think Bonde and Chris want to take him for the weekend next weekend.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Not even 10pm and I am nearly asleep here. Not liking this time change at all. It is really messing things up. :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are to have thunderstorms by noon today; very gray outside. The newest little dress I was working on since last Friday hit the frog pond last night. Actually not upset about it and have switched to a different yarn that I had on had just to make it a "clean" start. I'm using Sirdar Softspun that I've had squirreled away forever and OMG is it soft. We shall see how it works out; feels like I'm knitting with air it is so light and soft. Yesterday I managed to straighten up a little more in my craft room. Slowly it is getting back to decent shape. I've also been bagging up lots of yarn to donate to the swap table at the KAP. 

DD didn't get home until around 11 pm last night. She had a good trip to Nashville and visiting with BF's cousins. We both were tired so we both headed to bed shortly afterwards. She will fill us in on what all they did on the trip when she gets up this morning. DH's next job doesn't start for a couple of weeks so he's been messing around with my old truck doing some DIY repairs. The other day he went to an estate sale and got a great deal on a top brand sander. The sander listed for $360 and he got it for $65. It looks like it is brand new too; he and his buddies were really excited about it. Don't you just love getting good deals like that whether it is at an estate sale, yard sale, in a store, or online? 

Well, I'm going to check the digest and my email. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes I had always been under the impression that it was almost certain but a quick search yesterday indicated that they are now questioning it- but didn't read enough to see why. But whatever he sure developed something resulting in major changes.
> Though likely a mixture thinking about it as the changes were occurring for a long time and tertiary syphilis develops after a long time generally. So changes likely began before the tertiary syphilis started impacting. But the concussion could explain the earlier changes
> Somehow I suspect that no matter how much it is discussed even by those who have more knowledge we will never know for sure.
> 
> ...


somehow managed to lose the end of the link try this one http://www.history.com/news/did-blood-cause-henry-viiis-madness-and-reproductive-woes
This one works for me- checked it! Really should every time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Didn't like the triangular design on the back of the cardigan so I've been busy frogging again, decided to do a diamond shape instead the only problem is I'm now right back to the problem I had yesterday the lace pattern is slanting . You can't tell till a good few rows are knit so I'm now deciding whether to just continue knitting or throw the whole thing out the window


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> We leave Prague tomorrow night (Monday) at 8pm. Today we did the bus tour which took in Prague Castle and various churches, then we went on a boat trip. The weather has been glorious - in fact I may have got slightly sunburnt!


Nice pictures, Kate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A couple of rows back I forgot to start the pattern one stitch before so was out of sync all corrected now


That is how it happens! That vital one stitch!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake grrrrrrrrr off to the frog pond


You could just correct it and leave it as is. It would be a part of your design.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I cleaned all the downstairs floors yesterday and vaccummed the rug just put everything away when husband and dog came in from garden and walked through living room down the hall to the kitchen leaving a trail of mud , grass and twigs behind . There was steam coming out of my ears , they turned and looked at me and said what , well mishka just looked as if that is what she was saying
> Surely with a good defense lawyer I would have got away with what I was thinking


Oh Sonja! Life at close quarters! What would I give to have that demand (in my case) for instant food at erratic hours. That, long term was Fale's most annoying habit. He was actually quite tidy, though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Some more pictures from Prague.


Thank you for posting those. Such a beautiful city.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just the same here. It started off a little misty, but that has cleared and we now have sunshine and blue skies. I hung my washing out on the line this morning for perhaps the first time in about six months, so it really begins to feel like spring!


You are lucky you can access your line- I don't- because the 8 steps are just so enormous, and I don't think I would be seen if I fell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not even 10pm and I am nearly asleep here. Not liking this time change at all. It is really messing things up. :sm16:


But of course it was 11p.m., a few days ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Didn't like the triangular design on the back of the cardigan so I've been busy frogging again, decided to do a diamond shape instead the only problem is I'm now right back to the problem I had yesterday the lace pattern is slanting . You can't tell till a good few rows are knit so I'm now deciding whether to just continue knitting or throw the whole thing out the window


You need to watch the yo/k2 tog combination.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked with Gerry. Jynx is still in the hospital. There was MRSA in the wound so the Infectious Disease Dr. is leaving the wound open to heal from the inside out. She'll be in the hospital for awhile and then have inpatient rehab or home health. I've left her a message on her phone and will pop in again to give updates when I've heard back from her.


Thanks for keeping us up to date on Jynx. Sure hope the wound heals quickly and she's home soon. Let her know we are thinking of her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Up in middle of the night so threw scatter rugs in wash and washed kitchen floor. May go back to bed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I'm off. The Spring cleaning bug has hit and I have company coming, so good timing for once. LOL
> 
> They were supposed to call me to schedule for getting this lump taken off my head on Monday but nobody has called. Think I will have to call in case they have misplaced my papers. I was hoping they would take it off that day but I do understand. I wonder how Budasha made out with hers?
> 
> Have a wonderful time at the KTP and I will hope to join in later. :sm02:


Thanks for asking. Mine is scheduled for Apr.21. He schedules surgeries for Fridays. I guess that's so patients have the weekend to start recovery. Mine should be very minor though. I hope they haven't forgotten you but surprising they haven't called you yet.

I forgot to mention that I have to stop Vit C and any blood thinners 10 days before surgery. I'm going to stop all my vitamins because I don't know what effect any of them would have. I don't know why he specifies Vit C particularly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You need to watch the yo/k2 tog combination.


I'm thinking I'm over thinking it . I've frogged it back again and now I'm leaving it, I'm going out in the garden and take all my frustration out on the weeds????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking I'm over thinking it . I've frogged it back again and now I'm leaving it, I'm going out in the garden and take all my frustration out on the weeds????


What a good idea! And hopefully come in with a really clear head, and know exactly why it's going wrong.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking I'm over thinking it . I've frogged it back again and now I'm leaving it, I'm going out in the garden and take all my frustration out on the weeds????


Could it be that the pattern itself has a mistake? Good luck after the weeding.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Is it a PC or MAC? If it's a PC push the F11 key. I've done that soooooo many times!


It's a PC. I did that and it worked ---THANK YOU.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday 2 April '17
> 
> I hope no one was the recipient of an April's Fool's episode. I really am not fond of them. I don't think anyone even thought of it unless it was the boys - and theirs would be like a joke asked and with the answer given you would hear April Fools. That is harmless fun and fine with me. But I am not sure that even happened. I thought about playing dead so Heidi would find me but thought that was a little much.
> 
> ...


Thanks for more recipes. I see you're using Chrome. I have been tempted and then had second thoughts....should I or shouldn't I. What advantage is there to using Chrome?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome!


From me too, nanamel


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is only a very slight chance now, Daralene- the storm is due tomorrow.


I watched a movie last night about an earthquake in California. I know it was only a movie but it shows how horrifying it can be for those really affected. I sure hope the storm misses you Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to exercise. Back later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Could it be that the pattern itself has a mistake? Good luck after the weeding.


I think it is just one of those patterns that you have to be vigilant with Joyce- as Sonja has realised only 1 stitch out at the beginning of a row, completely changes look, slant etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I watched a movie last night about an earthquake in California. I know it was only a movie but it shows how horrifying it can be for those really affected. I sure hope the storm misses you Julie.


So far all is quiet. There appears not to be much wind at all, and no rain so far. Last forecast I saw had it reaching land a bit to the south of Fan and me.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So far all is quiet. There appears not to be much wind at all, and no rain so far. Last forecast I saw had it reaching land a bit to the south of Fan and me.


Hope it stays nice and quiet for you and Fan and the rest of the nation is not too hard hit. A beautiful sunny day here. I am well enough to go back to work tomorrow so am enjoying this last day at home.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! I see that some of you are about to have more bad weather. Stay safe please!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I cleaned all the downstairs floors yesterday and vaccummed the rug just put everything away when husband and dog came in from garden and walked through living room down the hall to the kitchen leaving a trail of mud , grass and twigs behind . There was steam coming out of my ears , they turned and looked at me and said what , well mishka just looked as if that is what she was saying
> Surely with a good defense lawyer I would have got away with what I was thinking


Just make sure it's a female judge, you will never be convicted ????????

I had a job housecleaning as a teenager, the people had an only son who was a terrible brat about 12 yrs old, so old enough to know better. I was just finished washing floors on a Friday when I really wanted to be done & out of there to go somewhere with friends, he came in, tracked mud & pulled his pockets out & dumped grain & straw all over. I whacked him with the broom???? Needless to say, that was my last day at that job.

In my defence, it wasn't the first time he'd done something like that


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just make sure it's a female judge, you will never be convicted ????????
> 
> I had a job housecleaning as a teenager, the people had an only son who was a terrible brat about 12 yrs old, so old enough to know better. I was just finished washing floors on a Friday when I really wanted to be done & out of there to go somewhere with friends, he came in, tracked mud & pulled his pockets out & dumped grain & straw all over. I whacked him with the broom???? Needless to say, that was my last day at that job.


He deserved it though.... LOL


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cool, gloomy, cloudy day. Supposed to rain this afternoon. Good day to get some house work and some knitting done. Though, mainly, this kind of weather makes me want to nap, LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, GD just arrived so better get off here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's one of them horrible memories that stay with you even though you would prefer to forget


It sure is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I cleaned all the downstairs floors yesterday and vaccummed the rug just put everything away when husband and dog came in from garden and walked through living room down the hall to the kitchen leaving a trail of mud , grass and twigs behind . There was steam coming out of my ears , they turned and looked at me and said what , well mishka just looked as if that is what she was saying
> Surely with a good defense lawyer I would have got away with what I was thinking


Absolutely! Justifiable homicide. lol David does the same thing, he'll traipse through with his icky muddy waders on, thank goodness he's finally learned to just go to the garage first. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just need to make sure the jury was made up of women!


Wives! LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka is good at giving what I call the Wolf look . She sits there makes no attempt to move and her eyes seem to change and her face gets serious and if the person gets to close she will give a low growl , it's funny though because if the same person made a loud noise she would be off running in the opposite direction ????


LOLOL!! Poor Mishka!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hope it stays nice and quiet for you and Fan and the rest of the nation is not too hard hit. A beautiful sunny day here. I am well enough to go back to work tomorrow so am enjoying this last day at home.


That's great! You were down for quite a while, I'm so glad you are feeling so much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just make sure it's a female judge, you will never be convicted ????????
> 
> I had a job housecleaning as a teenager, the people had an only son who was a terrible brat about 12 yrs old, so old enough to know better. I was just finished washing floors on a Friday when I really wanted to be done & out of there to go somewhere with friends, he came in, tracked mud & pulled his pockets out & dumped grain & straw all over. I whacked him with the broom???? Needless to say, that was my last day at that job.
> 
> In my defence, it wasn't the first time he'd done something like that


He's lucky you didn't break the broom over his head!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up, yay! 
David left to go to Kansas City, MO, don't know if he'll be home tomorrow or if he'll be out longer. I have bedding in the wash and I need to clean my kitchen, goodness, I had the kitchen clean yesterday morning, by bedtime it looked like I hadn't cleaned in a week or more. Oh well, it will get done today sometime, I think I'm going to knit. I have misplaced a dpn, so I'm hoping that it's in Marla's car, oh! I think I remember where I put it, I need to check! Found! Whoohoo!!! 
I spent an hour last night going through my knitting bag over and over and then the area around my chair, I had put it in the zipper pocket of the bag, didn't check there. 
I always wondered how one could run out of toilet paper as it's never happened to me, I've run out of lots of things but that's not one of them, we'll, now I know, 
lol I thought I had another package but it was the dogs poise pads for his belly band, lol. Marla to the rescue, she's sending some with Christopher when he picks up her car. Oh well, now I know, never assume, check before it's too late. lol
Okay off to knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hope it stays nice and quiet for you and Fan and the rest of the nation is not too hard hit. A beautiful sunny day here. I am well enough to go back to work tomorrow so am enjoying this last day at home.


Is the year far enough advanced for this to be Spring?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just make sure it's a female judge, you will never be convicted ????????
> 
> I had a job housecleaning as a teenager, the people had an only son who was a terrible brat about 12 yrs old, so old enough to know better. I was just finished washing floors on a Friday when I really wanted to be done & out of there to go somewhere with friends, he came in, tracked mud & pulled his pockets out & dumped grain & straw all over. I whacked him with the broom???? Needless to say, that was my last day at that job.
> 
> In my defence, it wasn't the first time he'd done something like that


Wow- I think that might have drawn my ire too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Caught up, yay!
> David left to go to Kansas City, MO, don't know if he'll be home tomorrow or if he'll be out longer. I have bedding in the wash and I need to clean my kitchen, goodness, I had the kitchen clean yesterday morning, by bedtime it looked like I hadn't cleaned in a week or more. Oh well, it will get done today sometime, I think I'm going to knit. I have misplaced a dpn, so I'm hoping that it's in Marla's car, oh! I think I remember where I put it, I need to check! Found! Whoohoo!!!
> I spent an hour last night going through my knitting bag over and over and then the area around my chair, I had put it in the zipper pocket of the bag, didn't check there.
> I always wondered how one could run out of toilet paper as it's never happened to me, I've run out of lots of things but that's not one of them, we'll, now I know,
> ...


I have never yet run out of Loo Paper- my girls used to think my stash of it was cause for great hilarity! I think it was all those years with my mother making us ration how much we were allowed per wipe. I was probably the only one in the household who tried to keep to her restriction.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've never totally run out, but I am low right now. I used to stock up, but now I buy the larger packages so just get one. For one person, I go through a lot of tp! Much more since I am retired. I guess when you are gone during the day, you don't use as much!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 3 April '17

I was up and dressed by seven o'clock this morning. But then I went to bed at ten o'clock last evening. I fell asleep at my computer so thought I would be more comfortable in bed. I think I must have gotten awake around five - finally out of bed by six-thirty. It will be interesting to see if I need a nap anytime today.

I didn't hear anything but it must have rained sometime this morning - there are new puddles of water along the driveway.

Blanco spent the night under my computer desk - and now he is laying on the floor with his head under the bed - evidently thinking if he can't see 'them' they can't see him. He gets very agitated when it storms.

Heidi and Gary are having the ceiling in the kitchen done today - it is actually the kitchen but two rooms - a large archway separates the two rooms. The front room ceiling fell down after the upstairs toilet sprung a leak and Gary did not feel it important to fix it until the ceiling tiles started to fall down. Dud! So while I was over this morning - sitting in the sewing room - the men (two) were taking down the wooden coving and storing it out on the porch. When I left they were tearing down the tiles. They realized the nailing furring strips were of different thicknesses - hence the uneven ceiling. This was unexpected but isn't that always the way. So down come the old furring stripes and new ones must go up before the new drywall (no more acoustical tiles) goes up. They will do the finishing work and then Gary will do the painting. The walls will need repainted also - which pleases Heidi big time. This time she also wants to paint the cupboards and the wainscoting.

Maple-Glazed Sweet Potatoes with Walnut-Bacon Crumble

Author: Aimee | simplebites.com 
Recipe type: Side Dish 
Prep time: 10 mins 
Cook time: 20 mins 
Total time: 30 mins 
Serves 6

Ingredients

3 medium sweet potatoes, about 1 1/2 lbs
2 teaspoons extra virgin olive oil
3 Tablespoons pure maple syrup
2 Tablespoons white wine vinegar
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 Tablespoon salted butter or coconut oil
3 Tablespoons cooked, crumbled bacon
3 Tablespoons chopped walnuts
2 teaspoons minced fresh oregano or 1/2 teaspoon dried

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 425F. Lightly oil a rimmed baking sheet or roasting pan.

2. Slice the sweet potatoes into 3/4 inch rounds. Place on the baking sheet and lightly brush with olive oil. Roast, turning once, for about 15-17 minutes. They should be fork-tender but not mushy.

3. While the sweet potatoes are roasting, make the glaze. In a small saucepan, whisk together maple syrup, vinegar, pepper and cinnamon over medium heat. Bring to a boil, then remove from heat. Whisk in the butter until melted and the glaze is smooth.

4. Remove the roasted sweet potatoes from the oven and arrange in an ovenproof serving dish. I like to use enamelware, but Pyrex or Corningware also works - as long as it is oven-to-table.

5. Drizzle the glaze generously over the sweet potatoes.

6. In a small bowl, mix together the bacon, walnuts and oregano.

7. Sprinkle over the top of the sweet potatoes.

8. Return to the oven for 5 minutes to toast the walnuts and re-crisp the bacon. Serve immediately with any additional maple glaze.

http://www.simplebites.net/maple-glazed-sweet-potatoes-with-walnut-bacon-crumble/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SimpleBites+%28

Slow Cooker Cider Ham

Author: Aimee | simplebites.com
Recipe type: Main Dish
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 4 hours
Total time: 4 hours 10 mins
Serves/Yield: 8-10 people

Ingredients

1 1/4 cups fresh-pressed apple cider (raw apple juice)
1/4 cup pure maple syrup
2 Tablespoons grainy Dijon mustard
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 orange, scrubbed
1 best-quality, bone-in smoked ham (6-7lbs)
1 cinnamon stick

Instructions

1. Pour cider into a 6-quart slow cooker.

2. In a small bowl, combine maple syrup, Dijon, ginger and pepper.

3. Zest the orange into the bowl and mix the marinade ingredients together.

4. Rub marinade all over the ham, using every bit of it, and place the ham in the slow cooker. You may have to trim the ham to make it fit. Just add the trimmings to the slow cooker as well.

5. Peel the orange and coarsely chop the pulp, discarding any seeds. Add the orange around the sides of the ham and tuck the cinnamon stick in also.

6. Cover the slow cooker and cook on low for 8 hours or on high for 4 hours.

7. To serve, transfer the ham to a platter. Cover to keep warm. Strain liquid from the slow cooker into a gravy pitcher and serve with the ham.

Notes: This ham will keep in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 3 days.

http://www.simplebites.net/slow-cooker-cider-ham-giveaway/

Slow Cooker Split Pea Soup with Ham

Author: Aimee | simplebites.com
Adapted from '365 Slow Cooker Suppers' by Stephanie O'Dea | ayearofslowcooking.com
Prep time: 15 mins
Recipe type: Soup
Cook time: 8 hours
Total time: 8 hours 15 mins
Serves 6

Ingredients

1 ham bone
1 cup diced ham
1 medium onion, peeled and chopped
1 pound green split peas, rinsed (about 2 heaping cups)
4 cups water
4 cups chicken or vegetable broth
1 tsp Dijon mustard
1/2 teaspoon ground savoury
1/2 cup diced carrots
1/2 tsp freshly ground black pepper

Instructions

1. In a 6-quart slow cooker, place the ham bone and the chopped ham. Add the onion, split peas, water, and broth.

2. Measure in the mustard, savoury, carrots and pepper.

3. Cover and cook on low for 8 hours or high for 5. Peas should be soft.

4. Remove the ham bone and taste the soup. Season with salt if desired.

5. Serve as is or puree for a smoother soup.

http://www.simplebites.net/slow-cooker-split-pea-soup-with-ham/

CHEDDAR AND TARRAGON SKILLET CORNBREAD

Author: Jan | simplebites.com

Ingredients

1 cup medium grain cornmeal
1 cup unbleached all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons dried tarragon
1 cup aged cheddar cheese, grated
1 cup whole milk
1/2 cup honey
1 large egg
1/3 cup unsalted butter

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400°F. Heat a 10″ cast-iron skillet in the oven for 10 minutes.

2. Whisk the cornmeal, flour, baking powder, salt and tarragon in a large bowl to blend.

3. In a separate bowl combine the milk, honey and egg.

4. Remove the skillet from the oven and add the butter. Swirl around the pan until melted. Pour all the butter into the egg mixture.

5. Add the egg mixture to the cornmeal mixture. Do not over mix; the batter will be wet and runny.

6. Pour the batter into the skillet.

7. Bake until the edges are browned and a tester inserted into the center comes out clean, about 20 minutes.

8. Cool in skillet for 10 minutes. Serve directly from the pan.

http://www.simplebites.net/what-you-need-to-know-about-cast-iron-skillet-cooking/

[COLOR-RED]FROZEN-BERRY CRUMBLE[/COLOR]

Author: Jan | simplebites.com

Ingredients

3 cups oats
1/2 cup + 2 tablespoons whole wheat flour
1 cup chopped pecans
1 cup dark brown sugar
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1 cup butter, cut into 1″cubes
6 cups frozen berries
1/4 cup granulated sugar

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 400°F.

2. In a large bowl, combine the oats, 1/2 cup flour, pecans, brown sugar and cinnamon.

3. Add the butter and gently combine with mixture to create a mealy consistency.

4. Place the berries in a 12″ skillet. Sprinkle with granulated sugar, remaining flour and gently toss. Cover with oat mixture and transfer to oven.

5. Bake until fruit is bubbly and topping is golden brown, about 30 minutes. Allow to cool; serve as is or with vanilla ice cream.

http://www.simplebites.net/what-you-need-to-know-about-cast-iron-skillet-cooking/

Chicken with Mushrooms and Tomatoes

This is a nice one skillet meal. Add some pasta or rice and your dinner is complete.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil
3 chicken breasts cut lengthwise into 2 or 3 pieces
salt and pepper (I like to use seasoned pepper)
1 large leek, cleaned and thinly sliced (white part only)
2 large cloves garlic thinly sliced 
2 cups grape tomatoes
1 red pepper, seeded and cut into 1/2 inch pieces
1 cup fresh button mushrooms (or larger mushrooms halved)
1/2 cup roughly chopped fresh basil
1/2 cup white wine (or chicken broth)
Fresh Parmesan

Directions

1. Heat olive oil in a saute pan.

2. Season chicken with salt and pepper and cook for several minutes on each side until the chicken begins to brown and is cooked through.

3. Remove chicken from pan and set aside.

4. Add the sliced leeks to the pan (add more oil or a pat of butter if needed) and saute until they begin to soften

5. Add the garlic, tomatoes, red peppers and mushrooms and continue to cook until the tomatoes begin to wilt and the mushrooms are cooked through.

6. Return the chicken to the pan. Add 1/2 the basil and the white wine and cook a few more minutes or until the wine is reduced.

7. Sprinkle with the rest of the basil and freshly grated Parmesan if desired.

8. Serve in the pan or in a wide deep serving dish.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/chicken-with-mushrooms-and-tomatoes.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Chickpea Salad

Fresh, flavour, colour, easy, economical, healthy, delicious.

Ingredients

1 14 oz (398ml) can chickpeas
1/3 cup finely chopped celery
1/3 cup finely chopped fresh dill, (not use dried dill in this recipe)
1/2 cup shredded carrots
1/3 cup finely chopped green onions
1/3 cup chopped seeded cucumber
1/3 cup finely chopped red pepper

Dressing:

1/3 cup olive or grape seed oil
1 tbsp apple cider vinegar
2 tbsp white vinegar
1 tbsp lemon juice
1 large clove garlic, minced
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp basil
1/4 tsp cumin

Directions

1. Drain and rinse chickpeas.

2. Place chickpeas in a dry nonstick fry pan and cook over medium low stirring frequently for 4-5 minutes. They will just barely start to look dry. Remove from heat. Immediately transfer to a bowl to cool completely.

3. Cut up all vegetables.

4. Once chickpeas are cold, combine with all vegetables.

5. Make dressing. Shake together well. Pour over salad.

6. Allow to marinade in refrigerator at least 1 hour or overnight.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/chickpea-salad.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Boiled Raisin Cookies

Makes 5-6 dozen cookies

Ingredients

2 cups sultana raisins (the light brown raisins, not the dark ones)
1 cup boiling water
1 cup butter or margarine
1 3/4 cups sugar
3 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
4 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon each, cloves, nutmeg and ground star anise (if you have it)
1 cup coarsely chopped walnuts or pecans

Directions

1. In a small saucepan, pour boiling water over raisins, bring to a boil again and cook for 5 minutes.

2. Remove from heat and cool raisins (do not drain!) to room temperature.

3. Cream butter and sugar until fluffy.

4. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well between additions.

5. In another bowl, stir flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt and spices until well mixed.

6. Add cooled raisin mixture to butter and egg mixture, mixing well.

7. Add flour mixture, a little at a time until well mixed.

8. Stir in nuts.

9. Using a cookie scoop or two teaspoons, drop dough on to greased or parchment lined cookie sheets.

10. Bake in a 350ºF oven for 16 minutes or until lightly browned.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/flashback-friday-boiled-raisin-cookies.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

The Crock Pot makes a FANTASTIC air neutralizer or air freshener.

For this "recipe", I used the Little Dipper crockpot slow cooker as an air freshener or odor neutralizer. If you don't have a Little Dipper you can certainly use a larger size crockpot -- whatever you already have in the house.

Feel free to eyeball the quantities!

The Ingredients.

--water
--baking soda (for the little dipper, I used 3 tablespoons)
--crockpot

The Directions.

1. Pour water into the crockpot you are going to use.

2. Add baking soda. Mix.

3. Plug it in and turn to low (the Little Dipper and some of the small ones don't have settings, they just plug in).

4. Keep the lid off.

5. Let the baking soda do the job of soaking up unpleasant odors.

6. If you would prefer to use the crockpot as an air freshener, fill with water, and add:

--drops of essential oil
--potpourri scent
--2 teaspoons of vanilla or other desired extract
--ground cinnamon, and cloves
--a cinnamon stick
--slices of lemon

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2008/11/crockpot-as-air-freshener-odor.html

I'm eating blueberry pie that Ron brought me. Actually he brought me fourteen pies - two of each flavor. These are wonderful little pies found at Meijer and Wally World. They are addicting. It's wonderful having pie any time I want - especially for breakfast. My Grandpa Roberts always had pie for breakfast - and so did I when we were there. There was always fresh pie in the pie safe out on the spring porch. Pleasant memories.

They also had a spring house - the water was so good and very cold. They kept their milk in the spring. The house is still there. I always thought I would like to buy it and fix it up just for me. Lots of good memories there. Grandma Roberts made the world's best sugar cookies. She always had a big paper bag of them for us to take when we left - invariably dad would forget them and Grandma would come tearing out of the house as we were pulling out screaming "Clifford" - to wit he stopped and waited for her. I think this happened every time - I think it was kind of a ritual.

I'm not sure about this nostalgia kick - I had better stop - it is not always good to start remember what used to be. --- Sam


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have never yet run out of Loo Paper- my girls used to think my stash of it was cause for great hilarity! I think it was all those years with my mother making us ration how much we were allowed per wipe. I was probably the only one in the household who tried to keep to her restriction.


One of the few times when my kids were little that I was literally reduced to tears, was when they played around with the loo paper, and finished off the lot. This was on a Monday or Tuesday, and I knew that I would have no money to buy more until Thursday. I don't cry easily, but that really was a low point. I can't remember how we resolved the problem! I don't think my mother ever had a policy on the subject - when I was young, I think we only used old newspapers! :sm12:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I just hired a painter to paint trim on house. Yeah me. A big fight with DH. But at 86 I dont expect him to do it and dont care to wait around for his round to its.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have never yet run out of Loo Paper- my girls used to think my stash of it was cause for great hilarity! I think it was all those years with my mother making us ration how much we were allowed per wipe. I was probably the only one in the household who tried to keep to her restriction.


I never had before, David thought it was funny when I was talking to him on the phone, of course he used the last of it this morning before he left but did he say hey hon, I couldn't find anymore tp to put out? No, just leave and see what happens. :sm16: :sm22:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've never totally run out, but I am low right now. I used to stock up, but now I buy the larger packages so just get one. For one person, I go through a lot of tp! Much more since I am retired. I guess when you are gone during the day, you don't use as much!


I usually get a case at Sams so that I don't have this problem, well, we see how that turned out. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Better to look back and remember fondly what was, than to look back wishing it had been, but it can turn one melancholy, so maybe better to not linger there. 
David likes those little pies, I send a couple with him every week in his snack bag.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> One of the few times when my kids were little that I was literally reduced to tears, was when they played around with the loo paper, and finished off the lot. This was on a Monday or Tuesday, and I knew that I would have no money to buy more until Thursday. I don't cry easily, but that really was a low point. I can't remember how we resolved the problem! I don't think my mother ever had a policy on the subject - when I was young, I think we only used old newspapers! :sm12:


That would have reduced me to tears too, I have been in the payday to almost payday situation a couple times, I never take anything for granted as a result.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I just hired a painter to paint trim on house. Yeah me. A big fight with DH. But at 86 I dont expect him to do it and dont care to wait around for his round to its.


Well, he'll get over it and be glad you did it when he really thinks about it. I agree, he definitely does not need to be on ladders doing things like that.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Approaching 2pm here. Was a warm sunny morning but as this afternoon has approached it has become overcast and rain here and there. 

The appointment went well and she is keeping Gage on the meds for his anxiety but also gave me a prescription for an ADD medication. 

I am almost done the baby sweater I started yesterday. Will post a pic later on. 

Off I go. Check in later.????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> One of the few times when my kids were little that I was literally reduced to tears, was when they played around with the loo paper, and finished off the lot. This was on a Monday or Tuesday, and I knew that I would have no money to buy more until Thursday. I don't cry easily, but that really was a low point. I can't remember how we resolved the problem! I don't think my mother ever had a policy on the subject - when I was young, I think we only used old newspapers! :sm12:


We had Jeyes Toilet Tissues, that came in boxes. Mum always had a knack of finding a way to make an income. Mind you she had 16 acres to play with. She was not exactly happy that Dad had forced her to sell the Market Garden she had built up, at Balmaha, when he insisted we move out here. She had saved up and booked a tour to Holland to see the bulbs in Spring, but he decided he HAD to fly to New Zealand at that precise time, to see if the move was feasible. She never truly forgave him for that. Even in her last place, she had a couple of glass houses, kept hens to sell eggs at the gate- grew tomatoes and lettuces as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I never had before, David thought it was funny when I was talking to him on the phone, of course he used the last of it this morning before he left but did he say hey hon, I couldn't find anymore tp to put out? No, just leave and see what happens. :sm16: :sm22:


That sounds a very typically male thing to do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 2pm here. Was a warm sunny morning but as this afternoon has approached it has become overcast and rain here and there.
> 
> The appointment went well and she is keeping Gage on the meds for his anxiety but also gave me a prescription for an ADD medication.
> 
> ...


Hopefully this will work out for you- I heard part of a broadcast about teenage boys and the problems parenting them Mel. I don't want to be a Jonah, but I think you have a good few years to survive yet. I do hope this new closeness to Greg is not a blind alley.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Every innovation starts with imitation!
Dr. Pavan Soni on LinkedIn
"Good artists copy, great artists steal." - Pablo Picasso

A little something I've cribbed from Linked In- Quoted for Sonja- who doubts she is a creative knitter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

GD is out with DH to see the 2 new baby calfs, she was pretty excited to go????

I also keep a stock of TP, on the farm it's not easy to run out & get it. Seems I buy a large pack whenever it's on sale otherwise so expensive. As a young kid I remember the Sears & Eatons catalogs being recycled ????????it was quite a luxury when we had real TP????My mom's one brother never had indoor plumbing & there was never anything but newspapers or old catalogs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GD is out with DH to see the 2 new baby calfs, she was pretty excited to go????
> 
> I also keep a stock of TP, on the farm it's not easy to run out & get it. Seems I buy a large pack whenever it's on sale otherwise so expensive. As a young kid I remember the Sears & Eatons catalogs being recycled ????????it was quite a luxury when we had real TP????My mom's one brother never had indoor plumbing & there was never anything but newspapers or old catalogs


That is the sort of thing I would have expected on Girl Guide Camps perhaps. Along with the chore of digging the long drop.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you. Ive been afraid to do this for years. Finally decided to hell with it I dont want to live like this.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That would have reduced me to tears too, I have been in the payday to almost payday situation a couple times, I never take anything for granted as a result.


I would have just picked it up and rolled it, somewhat, and put it back it the bathroom. I don't worry about germs or such. I am very far from being OCD, and it drives my DD crazy!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had Jeyes Toilet Tissues, that came in boxes. Mum always had a knack of finding a way to make an income. Mind you she had 16 acres to play with. She was not exactly happy that Dad had forced her to sell the Market Garden she had built up, at Balmaha, when he insisted we move out here. She had saved up and booked a tour to Holland to see the bulbs in Spring, but he decided he HAD to fly to New Zealand at that precise time, to see if the move was feasible. She never truly forgave him for that. Even in her last place, she had a couple of glass houses, kept hens to sell eggs at the gate- grew tomatoes and lettuces as well.


I remember Izal and Bronco, both of which were shiny and hard! The newspaper was almost a softer alternativ. :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yes Jeyes loo paper, I remember it well, hard shiny sheets of stuff which made things awfully slippery to use.
My mother told me that when I was a child I caused an awful mess, I apparently put one end of a toilet roll into the pan and then flushed it and watched the roll whizz down and block it completely. And another time when visiting I got my aunts best silk knickers and flushed them down the loo. I loved water lol!
The weather nasty has arrived, it's wet this morning and warnings are in place for possible downpours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Could it be that the pattern itself has a mistake? Good luck after the weeding.


I'm not using a pattern just my own idea so yes definitely a mistake there all of my own doing ????
I am using a form of Irish mesh stitch and can't get it right when I decrease but I'll get there or it will be a very short cardigan , maybe a shrug


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Up and dressed before 7am Sam is it your birthday :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Every innovation starts with imitation!
> Dr. Pavan Soni on LinkedIn
> "Good artists copy, great artists steal." - Pablo Picasso
> 
> A little something I've cribbed from Linked In- Quoted for Sonja- who doubts she is a creative knitter.


Thank you Julie I appreciate that


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 2pm here. Was a warm sunny morning but as this afternoon has approached it has become overcast and rain here and there.
> 
> The appointment went well and she is keeping Gage on the meds for his anxiety but also gave me a prescription for an ADD medication.
> 
> ...


I hope that the meds do what they need to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you. Ive been afraid to do this for years. Finally decided to hell with it I dont want to live like this.


I can't blame you, I can honestly say, that I will not let David do many home repairs, he doesn't have the patience for it, he'd rather be fishing and will put it off as absolutely long as he can.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GD is out with DH to see the 2 new baby calfs, she was pretty excited to go????
> 
> I also keep a stock of TP, on the farm it's not easy to run out & get it. Seems I buy a large pack whenever it's on sale otherwise so expensive. As a young kid I remember the Sears & Eatons catalogs being recycled ????????it was quite a luxury when we had real TP????My mom's one brother never had indoor plumbing & there was never anything but newspapers or old catalogs


The summer house back in sweden has an out house leftover from when the house was built there are seats for 2 people????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I would have just picked it up and rolled it, somewhat, and put it back it the bathroom. I don't worry about germs or such. I am very far from being OCD, and it drives my DD crazy!


That's what I do if a cat decides to play with it, I am OCD about a lot of things but not germs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yes Jeyes loo paper, I remember it well, hard shiny sheets of stuff which made things awfully slippery to use.
> My mother told me that when I was a child I caused an awful mess, I apparently put one end of a toilet roll into the pan and then flushed it and watched the roll whizz down and block it completely. And another time when visiting I got my aunts best silk knickers and flushed them down the loo. I loved water lol!
> The weather nasty has arrived, it's wet this morning and warnings are in place for possible downpours.


Oh dear, her silk knickers, I can't imagine that that went over well, not to say the least of going down well. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The summer house back in sweden has an out house leftover from when the house was built there are seats for 2 people????


There are plenty of outhouses in Alaska that have two seats also, I don't know if it's because it's safer to go out in the dark in pairs in case of bears and such or if it's warmer in winter because of shared body heat warming the little building, or if it was just more fun to have company, but somehow I seem to think that company in the loo was not a popular reason.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks for asking. Mine is scheduled for Apr.21. He schedules surgeries for Fridays. I guess that's so patients have the weekend to start recovery. Mine should be very minor though. I hope they haven't forgotten you but surprising they haven't called you yet.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I have to stop Vit C and any blood thinners 10 days before surgery. I'm going to stop all my vitamins because I don't know what effect any of them would have. I don't know why he specifies Vit C particularly.


Hmmm, I'll have to check on that. Mine is so minor that perhaps it won't be a problem, but the head does bleed a lot....so, I suppose I will get instructions.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Went to lunch with son. He is looking into further education to take up a trade. Just can't believe we paid for Harvard and then his Masters degree at another expensive college and now more. We can't pay for the lot all at once but told him to take out loans and we will help. He will work and just attend school online. Sure wish education wasn't so expensive. Think it has gone up more than anything else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I remember Izal and Bronco, both of which were shiny and hard! The newspaper was almost a softer alternativ. :sm02:


Yes hard on the bum- I used to rumple them up and rub them in an attempt to soften them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yes Jeyes loo paper, I remember it well, hard shiny sheets of stuff which made things awfully slippery to use.
> My mother told me that when I was a child I caused an awful mess, I apparently put one end of a toilet roll into the pan and then flushed it and watched the roll whizz down and block it completely. And another time when visiting I got my aunts best silk knickers and flushed them down the loo. I loved water lol!
> The weather nasty has arrived, it's wet this morning and warnings are in place for possible downpours.


 :sm24: I accidentally heard the full Marine Forecast at 4 a.m., fisherfolk and other boaties are in for quite a doozie- wet but not the full blast of storm winds here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I appreciate that


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I accidentally heard the full Marine Forecast at 4 a.m., fisherfolk and other boaties are in for quite a doozie- wet but not the full blast of storm winds here.


Thank goodness. So glad to hear it won't be the full blast. I always worry about people out in boats that don't make it back in time after seeing lots of movies about this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank goodness. So glad to hear it won't be the full blast. I always worry about people out in boats that don't make it back in time.


I am not so sure now- they are warning of surface flooding in Auckland and that what remains of Debbie will take three days to clear our islands.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not so sure now- they are warning of surface flooding in Auckland and that what remains of Debbie will take three days to clear our islands.


Just checked online and it says that in NZ Debbie has hit and it is 74F, 100% precipitation and wind of 16 mph..don't know what that is in kph. Hoping you are staying dry and praying for those in NZ and area that they will be kept safe. How are you at this time?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Learned something new today. Had to unknit back a row and a half, somehow had an extra stitch, and one of the does was a lace row, so several ktog and ssk. Usually I just faked it, and ended up with twisted stitches and such. Knew I wasn't doing it right, but couldn't figure it out. So, I figured I would Google it, and see what the correct way to undo a ssk and a ktog was. Found this video, explains it so well!!!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not so sure now- they are warning of surface flooding in Auckland and that what remains of Debbie will take three days to clear our islands.


Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Learned something new today. Had to unknit back a row and a half, somehow had an extra stitch, and one of the does was a lace row, so several ktog and ssk. Usually I just faked it, and ended up with twisted stitches and such. Knew I wasn't doing it right, but couldn't figure it out. So, I figured I would Google it, and see what the correct way to undo a ssk and a ktog was. Found this video, explains it so well!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went to knitting group and then came home and had a sleep as I'd a poor night last night. Think the hot water is on the blink again but will have to wait till morning to be sure. All take care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> There are plenty of outhouses in Alaska that have two seats also, I don't know if it's because it's safer to go out in the dark in pairs in case of bears and such or if it's warmer in winter because of shared body heat warming the little building, or if it was just more fun to have company, but somehow I seem to think that company in the loo was not a popular reason.


I thought they had an adult hole & a kids one when there was a 2 seater. ????Need a smaller hole for kids, wouldn't want to fall in????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just heard from Donna, (Southern Gal) She is naturally gutted by losing her DH. But says Hi! to everyone.


I know it's a hard time for her but nice of her to say hi to us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just checked online and it says that in NZ Debbie has hit and it is 74F, 100% precipitation and wind of 16 mph..don't know what that is in kph. Hoping you are staying dry and praying for those in NZ and area that they will be kept safe. How are you at this time?


I am fine presently, they say it will be a 3 day event, and the whole country may take the brunt of it as it crosses over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Take good care of yourself.


Thank you Chris. I am doing my Supermarket trip today, hopefully before the rain really hits. It's wet, but the house is at 25*C - maximum was supposed to be 24*C.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Went to knitting group and then came home and had a sleep as I'd a poor night last night. Think the hot water is on the blink again but will have to wait till morning to be sure. All take care.


That sounds a bit of a pain- do you have a shower? or a bath? Hope you are sleeping, I see it's gone 11p.m..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I know it's a hard time for her but nice of her to say hi to us.


I'll be writing another PM soon- she is finding it hard to get her mojo going.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Hope you got the shopping done and got back home safely, not too wet. Three days is a long amount of rain.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just popped up to the supermarket for some items, amongst them a box of Easter treats for our staff at work.
The weather is steady rain at present, so didn't waste time as it's not good outside today.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I love the kiwi birds with eggs..at least I think that is what they are. Lovely treats. Glad you are safe at home.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I love the kiwi birds with eggs..at least I think that is what they are. Lovely treats. Glad you are safe at home.


Thank you yes they're our national Kiwi bird.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard that before, I'll have to eat more honey


At the theatre yesterday, one of the door prizes was a bee house. I didn't know this but it was for bee pollinators only. These bees don't make honey nor do they sting. The houses were quite nice too. Unfortunately, I didn't win. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Baseball season starts tomorrow! Since my Mavs didn't make the playoffs, my basketball will take a step back. Opening day for the Rangers is tomorrow. I wish I could go, but a little too pricey! The cheap seats are really high up! I've done that, but would rather sit closer!


Our Blue Jays start too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:
 

> Your pictures are great Kate. A lovely city Prague.
> 
> I have some small eggs for hanging on a dry tree like that (given to us by a German student we had with us for a few months). The ribbons make it look better. On year when I find them again I might try some ribbons with them.


I used to buy the decorated Easter eggs years ago. I just broke one the other day and I could have cried. They are so beautiful. I wish I could find someone here who does it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure did, 8 hours and 59 minutes worth. lol


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:40 pm and I am caught up. Sunday night here and it was a beautiful weekend. Warm and sunny.
> 
> Gage and I invited Greg to go out for supper with us last night. It was a good time together.
> Gage went to a sleepover at another classmates house and I hung out with Greg last night. We went to pick up Gage this morning. And I think Bonde and Chris want to take him for the weekend next weekend.
> ...


Hope the meds are working for Gage. Cute hat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's dad was one of the first American soldiers into Auschwitz I think it was, he said it was awful and pretty much beyond description, and never really talked about it.


I've learned that most men who saw horrors during the wars don't want to talk about them. Brings back too many bad memories.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> They're having a memorial service at Greenwood cemetery in Brooklyn NewYork on Thursday this week for both Joan and her husband Bob.
> Jimmy has been in touch with me, and they're really heartbroken at losing them. They're flying up from Florida to go to the service.


I remember how Joan used to talk about Jimmy. They were special to her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I cleaned all the downstairs floors yesterday and vaccummed the rug just put everything away when husband and dog came in from garden and walked through living room down the hall to the kitchen leaving a trail of mud , grass and twigs behind . There was steam coming out of my ears , they turned and looked at me and said what , well mishka just looked as if that is what she was saying
> Surely with a good defense lawyer I would have got away with what I was thinking


I'll bet the air was blue. Are they still standing ?:sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've learned that most men who saw horrors during the wars don't want to talk about them. Brings back too many bad memories.


That is so true, my father was in the navy and saw some terrible sights of prisoners of war who had been captured by Japanese in Singapore.
His warship was torpedoed by a Japanese submarine, and I only learned the true events from a book one of his shipmates wrote.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Were they little pies, like tarts? That will keep you going for a while. It was nice of him to think of you.

I made lemon bars today. I'd never made these before so I tasted one. I found it very sweet. I hope the people at the memorial service like sweet bars.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I never had before, David thought it was funny when I was talking to him on the phone, of course he used the last of it this morning before he left but did he say hey hon, I couldn't find anymore tp to put out? No, just leave and see what happens. :sm16: :sm22:


Isn't that typical for a man? Sorry, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yes Jeyes loo paper, I remember it well, hard shiny sheets of stuff which made things awfully slippery to use.
> My mother told me that when I was a child I caused an awful mess, I apparently put one end of a toilet roll into the pan and then flushed it and watched the roll whizz down and block it completely. And another time when visiting I got my aunts best silk knickers and flushed them down the loo. I loved water lol!
> The weather nasty has arrived, it's wet this morning and warnings are in place for possible downpours.


I bet you were popular with your aunt :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fine presently, they say it will be a 3 day event, and the whole country may take the brunt of it as it crosses over.


I hope the worst of it misses you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> That is so true, my father was in the navy and saw some terrible sights of prisoners of war who had been captured by Japanese in Singapore.
> His warship was torpedoed by a Japanese submarine, and I only learned the true events from a book one of his shipmates wrote.


My mothers cousin was a prisoner of war in Japan. When he came back all his family presumed he was dying as he looked so ill and he had had treatment then. He seemed to recover but he died quite young, 42. He never talked about it but never forgave them either.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just popped up to the supermarket for some items, amongst them a box of Easter treats for our staff at work.
> The weather is steady rain at present, so didn't waste time as it's not good outside today.


Nice treats. I want to go to the chocolate shop next week to buy treats for Easter. The family's coming here for dinner plus my nephew's girlfriend is coming from England. She was here at Christmas so I wonder if there's something going on. It's about time. He's 40 now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Little Charlie Baby Jacket and Hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size. 

Finished the sweater today and knit up the hat this afternoon.


Check in later.????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Nice treats. I want to go to the chocolate shop next week to buy treats for Easter. The family's coming here for dinner plus my nephew's girlfriend is coming from England. She was here at Christmas so I wonder if there's something going on. It's about time. He's 40 now.


That sounds interesting, maybe an addition to the family. Regarding my fun with water back in the day, I was one for the mischief that's for sure.
My poor aunt was tormented by both myself and my cousin, when we decided to jump through her newly planted garden of pansies and wreck it. 
I'm going to our local bakery next week, for some award winning hot cross buns for family and work staff. They won a contest for the best in the country and are really yummy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hope you got the shopping done and got back home safely, not too wet. Three days is a long amount of rain.


Back home now, and most things put away. NOT where they will end up, but Irene who helps me, enjoys unpacking, so I leave her to it, and then resort things a day or so later, especially when I have to go hunting for something that has ended up NOT where I would have put it.
We are under a warning of flash flooding and thunder later in the day.
However presently the cloud ceiling has lifted and it is not actually raining- but it is warm and Humid AS. A very sticky day!
When the sea is warm, these low systems tend to deepen and gather up more moisture. I suspect that is what Debbie is doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've learned that most men who saw horrors during the wars don't want to talk about them. Brings back too many bad memories.


That was certainly the case with my Dad- there are things I know only because Mum spoke of them. Some things came out at his funeral- but a lot is still under the 90 year thingame (embargo) at the Imperial War Museum. I hope one day my young DGS may be interested to seek it out. I don'y think I will live that long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> My mothers cousin was a prisoner of war in Japan. When he came back all his family presumed he was dying as he looked so ill and he had had treatment then. He seemed to recover but he died quite young, 42. He never talked about it but never forgave them either.


some things are just a bit much of too big an ask.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

gagesmom said:


> Little Charlie Baby Jacket and Hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.
> 
> Finished the sweater today and knit up the hat this afternoon.
> 
> Check in later.????


That is adorable! Good job, I really admire your knitting skills.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Little Charlie Baby Jacket and Hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.
> 
> Finished the sweater today and knit up the hat this afternoon.
> 
> Check in later.????


Neat outfit. You are a master knitter for sure. Some little one will look really neat in this outfit.

Julie, glad you are home and dry.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The results of Japanese torpedo versus NZ Navy warship, 26 lives lost.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Neat outfit. You are a master knitter for sure. Some little one will look really neat in this outfit.
> 
> Julie, glad you are home and dry.


 :sm24: So am I- it was really sticky and warm as I stepped out of the Supermarket- good to be home- time for some lunch!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> My mothers cousin was a prisoner of war in Japan. When he came back all his family presumed he was dying as he looked so ill and he had had treatment then. He seemed to recover but he died quite young, 42. He never talked about it but never forgave them either.


One of my mom's cousins died while a POW there


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> The results of Japanese torpedo versus NZ Navy warship, 26 lives lost.


When was this Fan? I mean I know it has to be WWll, wasn't a lot of the war in the Solomons?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Little Charlie Baby Jacket and Hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.
> 
> Finished the sweater today and knit up the hat this afternoon.
> 
> Check in later.????


Cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my mom's cousins died while a POW there


I had a friend who spent most of WWll as a Japanese Prisoner of War- he was skin and bone when he got back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hope it stays nice and quiet for you and Fan and the rest of the nation is not too hard hit. A beautiful sunny day here. I am well enough to go back to work tomorrow so am enjoying this last day at home.


Good to see you are finally starting to feel better. Hope you manage OK at work.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When was this Fan? I mean I know it has to be WWll, wasn't a lot of the war in the Solomons?


This was during the battle of Kolombangara July 1943, in the Solomon Islands.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry I missed last week's KTP my mom and the weather playing at havoc most all day and night. I have been put on bed rest for a few days, my entire body is swollen, got cutback on a few medications and of course added even more ???? Thanks Sam for starting our party, the recipes read as if calories are hopping onto me as I go along !!
Ya know what are the doctors thinking, I mean, tell me in a very firm manner to stay in bed no excuses for the next 3 to 4 days. Then next they tell you that will have a couple of medications waiting at the pharmacy. I get home after being shut in a Walmart store or 2 1/2 hours, power outages lights flickering babies crying, women and men are grabbing water, bread milk and eggs. Standard items needed for power outages in GA and in SC also. I could go on but my hands aren't working so great right now and I haven't set up the program for from speech to keyboard????????????
Hugs Loves and always in my prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> This was during the battle of Kolombangara July 1943, in the Solomon Islands.


Right- thought it might have been around that part of the world. My parents were naturally rather vague about the war down here- like Mum had spent it all working as an OT in a hospital near Edinburgh, and Dad was in Egypt, through to Libya, and back to Cairo, then on a Civilian duty maintaining the oil pipeline from the Mediterranean through to the source at Kirkuk in Iraq.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I just hired a painter to paint trim on house. Yeah me. A big fight with DH. But at 86 I dont expect him to do it and dont care to wait around for his round to its.


At 86 it wouldn't be a good idea- especially as it likely includes climbing a ladder which is not recommended for a 86 year old no matter how fit they are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sorry I missed last week's KTP my mom and the weather playing at havoc most all day and night. I have been put on bed rest for a few days, my entire body is swollen, got cutback on a few medications and of course added even more ???? Thanks Sam for starting our party, the recipes read as if calories are hopping onto me as I go along !!
> Ya know what are the doctors thinking, I mean, tell me in a very firm manner to stay in bed no excuses for the next 3 to 4 days. Then next they tell you that will have a couple of medications waiting at the pharmacy. I get home after being shut in a Walmart store or 2 1/2 hours, power outages lights flickering babies crying, women and men are grabbing water, bread milk and eggs. Standard items needed for power outages in GA and in SC also. I could go on but my hands aren't working so great right now and I haven't set up the program for from speech to keyboard????????????
> Hugs Loves and always in my prayers,
> Marianne


That would be great if you can get the voice interface working, Marianne! Is it still known as Dragon? Some of the students at Uni, used that, back when I was last studying from 1996, through 2001.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> There are plenty of outhouses in Alaska that have two seats also, I don't know if it's because it's safer to go out in the dark in pairs in case of bears and such or if it's warmer in winter because of shared body heat warming the little building, or if it was just more fun to have company, but somehow I seem to think that company in the loo was not a popular reason.


In the mid 90s many of the public toilets in China didn't have doors- and some not even walls. Just one long ditch to squat over all in a row. And that was much worse than sitting next to someone as you could see what they were doing. At least they did have male and female. At a number of them you needed to pay for toilet paper. So men needed to say whether they wanted paper or not- and were then directed to the right area. When David was going one man got no paper and headed the wrong way- yelled at and made to go back and pay.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> That sounds interesting, maybe an addition to the family. Regarding my fun with water back in the day, I was one for the mischief that's for sure.
> My poor aunt was tormented by both myself and my cousin, when we decided to jump through her newly planted garden of pansies and wreck it.
> I'm going to our local bakery next week, for some award winning hot cross buns for family and work staff. They won a contest for the best in the country and are really yummy.


Sounds like it amazing you survived childhood- how did your aunt ever manage to leave you alive?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like it amazing you survived childhood- how did your aunt ever manage to leave you alive?


Good question, I could run fast lol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sorry I missed last week's KTP my mom and the weather playing at havoc most all day and night. I have been put on bed rest for a few days, my entire body is swollen, got cutback on a few medications and of course added even more ???? Thanks Sam for starting our party, the recipes read as if calories are hopping onto me as I go along !!
> Ya know what are the doctors thinking, I mean, tell me in a very firm manner to stay in bed no excuses for the next 3 to 4 days. Then next they tell you that will have a couple of medications waiting at the pharmacy. I get home after being shut in a Walmart store or 2 1/2 hours, power outages lights flickering babies crying, women and men are grabbing water, bread milk and eggs. Standard items needed for power outages in GA and in SC also. I could go on but my hands aren't working so great right now and I haven't set up the program for from speech to keyboard????????????
> Hugs Loves and always in my prayers,
> Marianne


Thats not sounding good Marianne- hope the days in bed work for you and you do improve. I guess C is caring for your Mum? It's rather hard to rest in bed with your responsibilities.
And power outages don't help either.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:40 pm and this old lady is pooped. 
Off to bed see you all tomorrow ????


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pammie, knitmap is on googleplay. If you have an iPhone, it's not there. 

Condolences to all who need them. Birthday and anniversary wishes to those who have celebrated. Great pics, recipes and conversations. 

I've been busy with work before and after my two week vacation. Some days I feel like all I do is drive and sleep (not at the same time!). Been working on two crocheted star blankets but have run out of yarn. I have more yarn at home for one of them. The other may just stay the size it is. I'll try to get pics soon. They are for my DDs and will eventually make one for DS. I'm using Caron cakes and Bernat pop cakes. Both are nice to work with. Also started a pair of socks while on vacation. Slow going as I'm using two different colors and am trying Fair Isle. Have the feet and heels done. Now trying to decide if I want to continue the pattern started or veer off a bit. Did finish Sorlena's shawl but haven't blocked it yet. Bought more blocking pins at WEBS when I was there; as I can't remember where I put my other ones at home. Also bought an obscene amount of yarn. They had Wonderland yarns finally. Bought three packs, two worsted and one fingering. Thank goodness for bonus checks! Started a circle vest in both but am unsure of the outcome. May continue with the worsted one. 

Sorry to hear about the cyclone and bad weather around the world. I've really been lucky as I haven't run into too much. Did have heavy rains on my way to Atlanta today. But it has cleared up. Thanks, Gwen, for the I85 news. Went through there last Monday evening. Was able to avoid it today but traffic in I85 going into I285 was horrible. Luckily I picked up early. Would not have made it on time if I hadn't. 

I've tried to keep up but not commenting in order to do so. Tami and Jeanette, glad you both had great vacations and arrived home safely. Jeanette, let Jinx know I'm thinking about her. She has gone through so much in the past few years. To those with health issues in the family, know that when I read it, I sent up healing prayers. Congratulations to the ones who are increasing their families through marriage and babies. 

Mel, hang in there with Gage. Hopefully the meds will work and stabilize his moods some. My DS is going through a very rough patch with his oldest DS. He went to a group home for a couple of weeks but don't know if that helped any. I love the knitting you have done. I need to make some of her designs to put away for any additional great grand babies in my future. 

Of course, all of you who have posted pics of your work, have had oohs and aahs from me. 

Going to close for now. Take care,

Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Pammie, knitmap is on googleplay. If you have an iPhone, it's not there.
> 
> Condolences to all who need them. Birthday and anniversary wishes to those who have celebrated. Great pics, recipes and conversations.
> 
> ...


Glad you have been able to pop in to say Hi. I'm glad you don't sleep and drive at the same time- doesn't tend to be a very good combination of activities. In fact not too many things do work well with driving. Hope the vacation was a relaxing time for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Little Charlie Baby Jacket and Hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.
> 
> Finished the sweater today and knit up the hat this afternoon.
> 
> Check in later.????


So nice, Mel.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sorry I missed last week's KTP my mom and the weather playing at havoc most all day and night. I have been put on bed rest for a few days, my entire body is swollen, got cutback on a few medications and of course added even more ???? Thanks Sam for starting our party, the recipes read as if calories are hopping onto me as I go along !!
> Ya know what are the doctors thinking, I mean, tell me in a very firm manner to stay in bed no excuses for the next 3 to 4 days. Then next they tell you that will have a couple of medications waiting at the pharmacy. I get home after being shut in a Walmart store or 2 1/2 hours, power outages lights flickering babies crying, women and men are grabbing water, bread milk and eggs. Standard items needed for power outages in GA and in SC also. I could go on but my hands aren't working so great right now and I haven't set up the program for from speech to keyboard????????????
> Hugs Loves and always in my prayers,
> Marianne


Follow the doctors orders! I hope you are better soon!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Kathy! I do have the iPhone, so I guess I'll just look as I go. I do know the one in London, but I will say that seeing as much as possible is my priority. I don't know if any of the places I'm going have any yarns that are special to that country. I did get the qiviuk in Alaska. I also bought quite a bit in South American. I didn't get any in Spain or Portugal, but I did buy some lace.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My Rangers led the whole game until the 9th inning. Cleveland scored 3 and now we are losing. I was about to give up, but Andrus just got a triple! Maybe there is hope!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I haven't made any progress... DD needed the sewing machine so she's working on her project. I thought I'd try again to fix the old machine and thought I might have got it unstuck but nope. Oh well. I'm going to crochet a bit. 

We are expecting some rainy weather tomorrow. I like rain but hope there's not a lot of wind. Nothing like what Julie and Fan are facing, still.

Very cute set, Melody. I hope Gage's meds are adjusted where he'll gain the most good.

Kathy, good to see you and glad you got a vacation. Thank you again for testing the shawl!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne, sounds like you have earned some downtime. Yikes, two hours in Wallyworld and I'd be a basket case. I only go early early on weekday mornings. Just found out I could renew my Rxs on-line there. Handy. Still prefer CVS mail order, but some things like antibiotics need now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks Kathy! I do have the iPhone, so I guess I'll just look as I go. I do know the one in London, but I will say that seeing as much as possible is my priority. I don't know if any of the places I'm going have any yarns that are special to that country. I did get the qiviuk in Alaska. I also bought quite a bit in South American. I didn't get any in Spain or Portugal, but I did buy some lace.


http://www.appsafari.com/shopping/1398/knitmap/

Don't know if knitmap is still available for iphone, but this is what I found the other day when looking for it for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought they had an adult hole & a kids one when there was a 2 seater. ????Need a smaller hole for kids, wouldn't want to fall in????


Oh yes, I've seen those also, and a couple that had the hole the same size, but had a couple different sized toilet seats to put over it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll be writing another PM soon- she is finding it hard to get her mojo going.


Completely understandable, I hope she's able to get her feet back under her and the wind back in her sails soon but she just needs to take her time and be gentle with herself. Grief knows no time table.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just popped up to the supermarket for some items, amongst them a box of Easter treats for our staff at work.
> The weather is steady rain at present, so didn't waste time as it's not good outside today.


Yummies!

I am waiting for the bakery to have hot cross buns, I think I'm going to splurge on a couple dozen since we can only get them a couple weeks a year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've learned that most men who saw horrors during the wars don't want to talk about them. Brings back too many bad memories.


That is true, and now we know that so many of them suffered from undiagnosed PTSD also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Little Charlie Baby Jacket and Hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.
> 
> Finished the sweater today and knit up the hat this afternoon.
> 
> Check in later.????


Too cute Mel!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> The results of Japanese torpedo versus NZ Navy warship, 26 lives lost.


Wow! No words.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sorry I missed last week's KTP my mom and the weather playing at havoc most all day and night. I have been put on bed rest for a few days, my entire body is swollen, got cutback on a few medications and of course added even more ???? Thanks Sam for starting our party, the recipes read as if calories are hopping onto me as I go along !!
> Ya know what are the doctors thinking, I mean, tell me in a very firm manner to stay in bed no excuses for the next 3 to 4 days. Then next they tell you that will have a couple of medications waiting at the pharmacy. I get home after being shut in a Walmart store or 2 1/2 hours, power outages lights flickering babies crying, women and men are grabbing water, bread milk and eggs. Standard items needed for power outages in GA and in SC also. I could go on but my hands aren't working so great right now and I haven't set up the program for from speech to keyboard????????????
> Hugs Loves and always in my prayers,
> Marianne


Oh my! Well follow docs orders and rest!!! Everything else will sort itself out, I hope that you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> In the mid 90s many of the public toilets in China didn't have doors- and some not even walls. Just one long ditch to squat over all in a row. And that was much worse than sitting next to someone as you could see what they were doing. At least they did have male and female. At a number of them you needed to pay for toilet paper. So men needed to say whether they wanted paper or not- and were then directed to the right area. When David was going one man got no paper and headed the wrong way- yelled at and made to go back and pay.


 :sm06: 
That would be a rather culture shock to go into from western bathrooms.

I was watching House Hunters Int'l last night and they were in Zanzibar and the couple were looking for a rental with a western bathroom and toilet, no squatters.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Pammie, knitmap is on googleplay. If you have an iPhone, it's not there.
> 
> Condolences to all who need them. Birthday and anniversary wishes to those who have celebrated. Great pics, recipes and conversations.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy, great to hear you are doing well though busy as a cranberry merchant from the sounds of it. 
Stay safe out there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My Rangers led the whole game until the 9th inning. Cleveland scored 3 and now we are losing. I was about to give up, but Andrus just got a triple! Maybe there is hope!


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! No words.


Yes very traumatic sight. I looked it up online and just learned that the USA navy who were along side our guys chased the sub and attacked it, which sank with 452 Japanese deaths. So that was terrible for them as well. War is hell, on both sides of adversity. It made me quite emotional reading it, as I only knew our own side of the events. My dad hated the Japanese and wouldn't buy anything they manufactured for many many years. I have dads photo album of his years in the navy, and there are some very interesting things in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't made any progress... DD needed the sewing machine so she's working on her project. I thought I'd try again to fix the old machine and thought I might have got it unstuck but nope. Oh well. I'm going to crochet a bit.
> 
> We are expecting some rainy weather tomorrow. I like rain but hope there's not a lot of wind. Nothing like what Julie and Fan are facing, still.
> 
> ...


The rain is bucketing down right now- I better check the bedroom window.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sorry I missed last week's KTP my mom and the weather playing at havoc most all day and night. I have been put on bed rest for a few days, my entire body is swollen, got cutback on a few medications and of course added even more ???? Thanks Sam for starting our party, the recipes read as if calories are hopping onto me as I go along !!
> Ya know what are the doctors thinking, I mean, tell me in a very firm manner to stay in bed no excuses for the next 3 to 4 days. Then next they tell you that will have a couple of medications waiting at the pharmacy. I get home after being shut in a Walmart store or 2 1/2 hours, power outages lights flickering babies crying, women and men are grabbing water, bread milk and eggs. Standard items needed for power outages in GA and in SC also. I could go on but my hands aren't working so great right now and I haven't set up the program for from speech to keyboard????????????
> Hugs Loves and always in my prayers,
> Marianne


Hope you are better soon, doesn't sound good. Try to follow doctors orders but I know that's hard when you have to care for your mom

I saw on the news tonight that Georgia to Florida was going to get bad weather,maybe even tornados, hope everyone stays safe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> In the mid 90s many of the public toilets in China didn't have doors- and some not even walls. Just one long ditch to squat over all in a row. And that was much worse than sitting next to someone as you could see what they were doing. At least they did have male and female. At a number of them you needed to pay for toilet paper. So men needed to say whether they wanted paper or not- and were then directed to the right area. When David was going one man got no paper and headed the wrong way- yelled at and made to go back and pay.


Good grief, that's pretty primitive! No thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, the boiled raisin cookies are very good, my DHs favorite, I use my grandmas recipe.

Desert Joy, I'm glad you found someone to do the painting, you sure don't want your DH on a ladder at his age


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> In the mid 90s many of the public toilets in China didn't have doors- and some not even walls. Just one long ditch to squat over all in a row. And that was much worse than sitting next to someone as you could see what they were doing. At least they did have male and female. At a number of them you needed to pay for toilet paper. So men needed to say whether they wanted paper or not- and were then directed to the right area. When David was going one man got no paper and headed the wrong way- yelled at and made to go back and pay.


To me that sounds awful I need complete privacy . My sister in sweden used to have what I called family meetings in the bathroom when her children were young and I was a teenager , I was grossed out as only a teenager could be ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes very traumatic sight. I looked it up online and just learned that the USA navy who were along side our guys chased the sub and attacked it, which sank with 452 Japanese deaths. So that was terrible for them as well. War is hell, on both sides of adversity. It made me quite emotional reading it, as I only knew our own side of the events. My dad hated the Japanese and wouldn't buy anything they manufactured for many many years. I have dads photo album of his years in the navy, and there are some very interesting things in it.


It was certainly awful for both sides, and the bombing of Hiroshima was not even equatable to anything else ever I don't think. I know that there was a show and they were talking to one of the men that was on the plane when they dropped the bomb and he was still dealing with extreme feelings of guilt over it, he knew he had just followed orders, but the reality of what they had done was horrendous to carry through life. I feel for both sides for sure, especially the Japanese Americans that were put into internment camps and taken away from their homes and businesses, some had been here for several generations and some had sons fighting in the US military, I can only imagine how horrible that would be especially for the military to be fighting for a country that had put their loved ones in camps. 
I hope that that isn't considered political, I didn't mean it to be, just sympathy for everyone involved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you are better soon, doesn't sound good. Try to follow doctors orders but I know that's hard when you have to care for your mom
> 
> I saw on the news tonight that Georgia to Florida was going to get bad weather,maybe even tornados, hope everyone stays safe


I sure hope that there is no destruction or loss of life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To me that sounds awful I need complete privacy . My sister in sweden used to have what I called family meetings in the bathroom when her children were young and I was a teenager , I was grossed out as only a teenager could be ????


LOL! Probably the only time she was ensured that all the children would be in one place at one time, they always want mom when she's in the loo. Sad thing is, my cats and dogs are the same way, no privacy what so ever, if you close the door they bounce it till it pops open. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie and Fan, stay dry. 
Gwen and Marianne, stay safe, and Kathy wherever you are driving, I hope you are not in tornado paths. 
Good night sweethearts, good night. Sweet dreams! 
Oh! I managed crow in yoga tonight, it's putting your knees on your elbows and balancing on your head and hands, it didn't last long but I did it a couple times. Yay me! lolol I certainly wouldn't want to see a video of it, that's for sure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm sat watching little puffs of bright orange clouds go past and enjoying a cuppa apart from a gentle tweeting of birds there is not a sound out here perfect peace


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie and Fan, stay dry.
> Gwen and Marianne, stay safe, and Kathy wherever you are driving, I hope you are not in tornado paths.
> Good night sweethearts, good night. Sweet dreams!
> Oh! I managed crow in yoga tonight, it's putting your knees on your elbows and balancing on your head and hands, it didn't last long but I did it a couple times. Yay me! lolol I certainly wouldn't want to see a video of it, that's for sure.


This time it's the chimney leaking- but Mujib tells me Sajad is on his way over to have a look.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sat watching little puffs of bright orange clouds go past and enjoying a cuppa apart from a gentle tweeting of birds there is not a sound out here perfect peace


sounds idyllic!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> sounds idyllic!


I love early mornings especially when the weather co operates. The friendly robin landed on the table, he is so inquisitive staring at us with his head to one side , mishka and I staring back at him with our heads to one side ????
Hope you finally get all the leaks fixed , last thing you need with winter on its way


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yummies!
> 
> I am waiting for the bakery to have hot cross buns, I think I'm going to splurge on a couple dozen since we can only get them a couple weeks a year.


Hot Cross Buns went on sale here on 2nd January!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just popped up to the supermarket for some items, amongst them a box of Easter treats for our staff at work.
> The weather is steady rain at present, so didn't waste time as it's not good outside today.


Nice looking treats Fan. I'm sure the staff appreciate the thought.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a friend who spent most of WWll as a Japanese Prisoner of War- he was skin and bone when he got back.


I read a book a couple of years ago called The Narrow Road to the Deep North which was about a man (from Tasmania I think) who was held as PoW in a Japanese camp. A harrowing book but it really did portray conditions in the camps well. It could only have been written by some one who had experienced it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Sorry I missed last week's KTP my mom and the weather playing at havoc most all day and night. I have been put on bed rest for a few days, my entire body is swollen, got cutback on a few medications and of course added even more ???? Thanks Sam for starting our party, the recipes read as if calories are hopping onto me as I go along !!
> Ya know what are the doctors thinking, I mean, tell me in a very firm manner to stay in bed no excuses for the next 3 to 4 days. Then next they tell you that will have a couple of medications waiting at the pharmacy. I get home after being shut in a Walmart store or 2 1/2 hours, power outages lights flickering babies crying, women and men are grabbing water, bread milk and eggs. Standard items needed for power outages in GA and in SC also. I could go on but my hands aren't working so great right now and I haven't set up the program for from speech to keyboard????????????
> Hugs Loves and always in my prayers,
> Marianne


Sorry to hear you're not feeling so good. Get as much rest as you can (easier said than done), you need to be well for KAP.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sat watching little puffs of bright orange clouds go past and enjoying a cuppa apart from a gentle tweeting of birds there is not a sound out here perfect peace


Sounds idyllic. Yesterday we had the most glorious spring day and I spent most of the day pottering in the garden, with a couple of trips to the tip to get rid of rubbish. Felt very satisfied by the end of the day. Don't think we're going to get the same sunshine today though, looking very overcast at the moment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yummies!
> 
> I am waiting for the bakery to have hot cross buns, I think I'm going to splurge on a couple dozen since we can only get them a couple weeks a year.


We've had them out for ages-pretty close to Christmas I think. But I leave them until Easter- have my first ones Good Friday. There are though many different types now and I will occasionally have one that is not a traditional Hot Cross Bun before hand.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> That would be a rather culture shock to go into from western bathrooms.
> 
> I was watching House Hunters Int'l last night and they were in Zanzibar and the couple were looking for a rental with a western bathroom and toilet, no squatters.


On the other hand I went into one there where someone cleaned them after each person and turned on the tap etc for washing my hands. One extreme to the other.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> I read a book a couple of years ago called The Narrow Road to the Deep North which was about a man (from Tasmania I think) who was held as PoW in a Japanese camp. A harrowing book but it really did portray conditions in the camps well. It could only have been written by some one who had experienced it.


That was the book by Richard Flanagan (an Australian, I think), which won the Man Booker Prize a year or two back. He is far too young to have been a POW himself, but I seem to recall reading that his father was. I haven't been brave enough to read the book myself, although I think I might atp some point.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was certainly awful for both sides, and the bombing of Hiroshima was not even equatable to anything else ever I don't think. I know that there was a show and they were talking to one of the men that was on the plane when they dropped the bomb and he was still dealing with extreme feelings of guilt over it, he knew he had just followed orders, but the reality of what they had done was horrendous to carry through life. I feel for both sides for sure, especially the Japanese Americans that were put into internment camps and taken away from their homes and businesses, some had been here for several generations and some had sons fighting in the US military, I can only imagine how horrible that would be especially for the military to be fighting for a country that had put their loved ones in camps.
> I hope that that isn't considered political, I didn't mean it to be, just sympathy for everyone involved.


We had the same issue with Germans over here- some of them like you said had been here for generations- some coming in the late 1830s almost as soon as South Australia was settled. Most German sounding names were changed as well (and some didn't return to the old names either).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> That was the book by Richard Flanagan (an Australian, I think), which won the Man Booker Prize a year or two back. He is far too young to have been a POW himself, but I seem to recall reading that his father was. I haven't been brave enough to read the book myself, although I think I might atp some point.


That's the one. He must have done very well to get his father to talk about it and to go in to so much detail.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. He is a good man, but one stubborn man.
Kaye, good on you doing crow!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are lucky you can access your line- I don't- because the 8 steps are just so enormous, and I don't think I would be seen if I fell.


Any chance you could have a ramp? :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So far all is quiet. There appears not to be much wind at all, and no rain so far. Last forecast I saw had it reaching land a bit to the south of Fan and me.


I hope it stays nice and calm for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just make sure it's a female judge, you will never be convicted ????????
> 
> I had a job housecleaning as a teenager, the people had an only son who was a terrible brat about 12 yrs old, so old enough to know better. I was just finished washing floors on a Friday when I really wanted to be done & out of there to go somewhere with friends, he came in, tracked mud & pulled his pockets out & dumped grain & straw all over. I whacked him with the broom???? Needless to say, that was my last day at that job.
> 
> In my defence, it wasn't the first time he'd done something like that


LOL. I like your style! :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This time it's the chimney leaking- but Mujib tells me Sajad is on his way over to have a look.


I hope the leak is quickly repaired. Stay dry Fan and Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 2pm here. Was a warm sunny morning but as this afternoon has approached it has become overcast and rain here and there.
> 
> The appointment went well and she is keeping Gage on the meds for his anxiety but also gave me a prescription for an ADD medication.
> 
> ...


I am glad the appointment went well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats not sounding good Marianne- hope the days in bed work for you and you do improve. I guess C is caring for your Mum? It's rather hard to rest in bed with your responsibilities.
> And power outages don't help either.


Ditto.... feel better soon Marianne


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yummies!
> 
> I am waiting for the bakery to have hot cross buns, I think I'm going to splurge on a couple dozen since we can only get them a couple weeks a year.


Golly, we have had hot cross buns in the shops since January! Which is ridiculous to the other end of the scale.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This time it's the chimney leaking- but Mujib tells me Sajad is on his way over to have a look.


Oh dear! :sm03:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> One of the few times when my kids were little that I was literally reduced to tears, was when they played around with the loo paper, and finished off the lot. This was on a Monday or Tuesday, and I knew that I would have no money to buy more until Thursday. I don't cry easily, but that really was a low point. I can't remember how we resolved the problem! I don't think my mother ever had a policy on the subject - when I was young, I think we only used old newspapers! :sm12:


I remember (and not fondly!) the "skint" days....I was on the committee for the playgroup and at a meeting to discuss an upcoming coffee morning I was told, "You bring 2lbs of Lurpak (butter)" and I can remember thinking "We won't be eating after Wednesday!" - I think I had to resort to raiding the boys' piggybanks for that! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 9am here and Gage is at school. The fog has been out and I volunteer this morning. 

It is pouring rain out there. Better then snow????

April showers bring may flowers????????

Gage started his new med today. The psychiatrist told me I would see an immediate difference so I am hoping the teacher will to. 

Off to get ready to head to the school in a bit. 

Cast on last night for Bella baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. I made one last summer but gifted it to a friend who had a baby girl. Want to have another one on hand for a baby shower or another gift. 

Check in later on. ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Probably the only time she was ensured that all the children would be in one place at one time, they always want mom when she's in the loo. Sad thing is, my cats and dogs are the same way, no privacy what so ever, if you close the door they bounce it till it pops open. :sm16:


They just want to be close to you. :sm09: Mine sits outside the door until I come out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This time it's the chimney leaking- but Mujib tells me Sajad is on his way over to have a look.


That's not good. He's got to fix the leaks soon or he'll have a disaster on his hands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love early mornings especially when the weather co operates. The friendly robin landed on the table, he is so inquisitive staring at us with his head to one side , mishka and I staring back at him with our heads to one side ????
> Hope you finally get all the leaks fixed , last thing you need with winter on its way


I love early morning too- especially sunrises. No Robins locally although they do exist- but they are not red-breasted.
Sajad turned up in the middle of the evening, and I showed him the leaking chimney, and where it had poured in through the window, also the hole in the window frame, to his Engineer's eye, the whole window needs replacing, he agreed it is not good with winter weather starting. Hopefully something will happen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I read a book a couple of years ago called The Narrow Road to the Deep North which was about a man (from Tasmania I think) who was held as PoW in a Japanese camp. A harrowing book but it really did portray conditions in the camps well. It could only have been written by some one who had experienced it.


I am fairly certain I have read at sometime in the past tales of the POW experience- probably as Readers' Digest Condensed books. Plus 'A Town Like Alice', eons ago. I find it rather harrowing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Any chance you could have a ramp? :sm25:


I have not entirely given up hope, but Nasir said it was beyond his skills. However with one son now graduated as an Engineer, and the other doing Architecture, maybe somewhere down the line? The OT was not very helpful nor encouraging.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope it stays nice and calm for you.


Calm night at present!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 4 April '17

I think it must have rained most of the night - every time I woke up I could hear the rain. So I'm thinking another grey day. This is typical northwest Ohio spring weather. The farmers wondering if it will ever be dry enough to get in the fields. Every so often the crops are smaller because there was not time to get all the land planted.

Well - the drywall is to go up today. The fellows were on their way yesterday and as they drove past general motors (home to Buick, Cadillac, GMC and Chevrolet - we have their largest foundry here in Defiance) they thought the smell was from the foundry - then they realized their truck was on fire. What a way to start a new week on a new job. They are super nice men - cleaned the mess up before they left yesterday afternoon. Their boss had to come out and haul away the trash since they didn't have a truck.

The Tiger/White Sox game was cancelled because of rain. The first game of the year called off for rain. This does not bode well for the rest of the season.

I hope I have not already used the following three recipes - most sorry if I did.

Texas Breakfast Tacos with Bacon

To make these plump egg-filled tacos, we started with the base, making homemade tortillas that were tender yet could hold a big helping of eggs. For a flavorful filling, we scrambled the eggs with onion and jalapeño in smoky bacon fat. Our warm Salsa Roja (a cooked red salsa) came together quickly in the microwave for a spicy topping. It's important to follow visual cues when making the eggs, as your pan's thickness will affect the cooking time. If you're using an electric stovetop for the eggs, heat a second burner on low and move the skillet to it when it's time to adjust the heat. You can substitute store-bought tortillas for the homemade. This recipe makes enough filling for 12 (6-inch) tacos.

SERVES 4 TO 6

INGREDIENTS

12 large eggs
Salt and pepper
6 slices thick-cut bacon, cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1 small onion, chopped fine
1 jalapeño chile, stemmed, seeded, and minced
1 recipe Homemade Taco-Size Flour Tortillas 
1 recipe Salsa Roja 
Shredded Monterey Jack cheese
Thinly sliced scallions
Lime wedges

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Whisk eggs, 1/2 teaspoon salt, and 1/4 teaspoon pepper in bowl until thoroughly combined and mixture is pure yellow, about 1 minute. Set aside.

2. Cook bacon in 12-inch nonstick skillet over medium heat until crispy, 8 to 10 minutes. Pour off all but 2 tablespoons fat from skillet (leaving bacon in skillet). Add onion and jalapeño and cook until vegetables are softened and lightly browned, 4 to 6 minutes.

3. Add egg mixture and, using heat-resistant rubber spatula, constantly and firmly scrape along bottom and sides of skillet until eggs begin to clump and spatula leaves trail on bottom of skillet, 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 minutes.

4. Reduce heat to low.

5. Gently but constantly fold egg mixture until it has clumped and is still slightly wet, 30 to 60 seconds.

6. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

7. Fill tortillas with egg mixture and serve immediately, passing salsa, Monterey Jack, scallions, and lime wedges separately.

https://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/9408-texas-breakfast-tacos-with-bacon?utm_source=Email&utm_medium=Newsletter%20&utm_term=NTK&utm_content=Eggs&utm_campaign=170324&j=24512&sfmc_sub=221534&l=26_HTML&u=9365621&mid=7211371&jb=135&sk=6547F49638F011343B7066B65CC43028&extcode=LN17C4QAA&sourcekey=&cds_response_key=&cds_tracking_code=&tag=atkntk-20&atc=ntkA&Survey_id=

Homemade Taco Size Flour Tortillas

Homemade flour tortillas put store-bought versions to shame with their chewy yet supple texture. A simple mixture of flour, salt, water, and fat was all it took to create tender tortilla dough. We opted for shortening, as grocery-store lard imparted a sour taste. A brief rest in the refrigerator after mixing makes the dough easier to roll out and yields more-tender tortillas.

MAKES 12 (6-INCH) TORTILLAS

INGREDIENTS

2 cups (10 ounces) all-purpose flour
1 ¼ teaspoons salt
5 tablespoons vegetable shortening, cut into 1/2-inch chunks
2/3 cup warm tap water
1 teaspoon vegetable oil

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Combine flour and salt in large bowl. Using your fingers, rub shortening into flour mixture until mixture resembles coarse meal. Stir in warm water until combined.

2. Turn dough out onto counter and knead briefly to form smooth, cohesive ball. Divide dough into 12 equal portions, about 2 tablespoons each; roll each into smooth 1-inch ball between your hands. Transfer to plate, cover with plastic wrap, and refrigerate until dough is firm, at least 30 minutes or up to 2 days.

3. Cut twelve 6-inch squares of parchment paper. Roll 1 dough ball into 6-inch circle on lightly floured counter. Transfer to parchment square and set aside. Repeat with remaining dough balls, stacking rolled tortillas on top of each other with parchment squares between.

4. Heat oil in 12-inch nonstick skillet over medium heat until shimmering.

5. Wipe out skillet with paper towels, leaving thin film of oil on bottom.

6. Place 1 tortilla in skillet and cook until surface begins to bubble and bottom is spotty brown, about 1 minute. (If not browned after 1 minute, turn heat up slightly. If browning too quickly, reduce heat.) Flip and cook until spotty brown on second side, 30 to 45 seconds. Transfer to plate and cover with clean dish towel. Repeat with remaining tortillas.

TO MAKE AHEAD: Cooled tortillas can be layered between parchment paper covered with plastic wrap, and refrigerated for up to 3 days. To serve, discard plastic, cover tortillas with clean dish towel, and microwave at 50 percent power until heated through, about 20 seconds.

https://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/9410-homemade-taco-size-flour-tortillas?ref=recipes_related_content_1

Salsa Roja

Author: Tyler Florence|FoodNetwork.com
Show: Tyler's Ultimate
Episode: Ultimate Huevos Rancheros
Total: 55 min
Active: 25 min
Yield: about 3 cups

Ingredients

1 dried ancho chile, stemmed and seeded
1 dried Anaheim chile, stemmed and seeded
2 dried chipotle chiles, stemmed and seeded
1 tablespoon dried oregano, preferably Mexican
1 tablespoon cumin seeds
1 tablespoon coriander seeds
1 cup hot water
8 plum tomatoes, quartered
1 medium Spanish onion, sliced
3 garlic cloves
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 sprigs cilantro
1 tablespoon sugar
1 lime, juiced

Directions

1. Tear all the chiles into large pieces and toast them in a large dry skillet over medium heat until they change color a bit, about 2 minutes.

2. Add the spices and continue to toast for 2 to 3 minutes until everything is fragrant. Remove from heat and carefully add about 1 cup of hot water to just cover the chiles. Turn the heat to low and simmer for about 15 minutes.

3. Preheat the broiler.

4. Put the quartered tomatoes, sliced onion, and whole garlic cloves onto a roasting tray, spreading out evenly. 5. Drizzle with plenty of olive oil and season well with salt and pepper and sprinkle with cilantro sprigs.

6. Broil until everything is nicely charred, about 10 minutes (you want lots of deep rich color so don't be afraid if some of the edges get pretty black).

7. Add the chile mixture to a blender and puree.

8. Remove the tomato/onion mixture from the roasting pan and carefully add it to the blender, (it will be hot). Blend until smooth (you may need to work in 2 batches).

9. Once everything is pureed, pour the mixture back into the pot over low heat adding a little water if the salsa is too thick.

10. Stir in the sugar and lime juice and season with salt and pepper, to taste.

11. Transfer to a large serving bowl and serve.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/tyler-florence/salsa-roja-recipe

CHILI RUBBED PULLED PORK

Total Cost: $4.51
PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 4 hours
TOTAL TIME: 4 hours 10 mins
Cost Per Serving: $0.75
Serves: 6 (1/2 cup each)

INGREDIENTS

2.5-3 lb. boneless pork butt $3.84
2 Tbsp chili powder* $0.30
1 Tbsp smoked paprika $0.15
¼ tsp cayenne pepper $0.02
½ tsp garlic powder $0.05
½ tsp onion powder $0.05
1 tsp salt $0.05
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Cut the pork butt into 2-3 inch cubes. Place the cubes in a large bowl.

2. Mix the chili powder, smoked paprika, cayenne pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, salt, and some freshly cracked pepper in a bowl. Pour the spice mix over the cubed meat and toss to coat.

3. Place the seasoned meat in a slow cooker and cook on high for four hours.

4. Carefully lift the meat out of the juices in the slow cooker to a large bowl or dish. Use two forks to shred the meat and remove any large pieces of fat or gristle.

5. Serve immediately or portion and refrigerate or freeze until ready to use.

NOTES: *This chili powder is not spicy. It is a mild, earthy blend of chiles and other spices commonly referred to as "chili powder" in the United States.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/09/chili-rubbed-pulled-pork/

Super Fresh Salad

Prep time: 20 mins 
Total time: 20 mins 
Total Cost: $7.30 
Cost Per Serving: $1.22 (1-1.25 cups each) 
Serves: 6

Ingredients

RED WINE VINAIGRETTE
¼ cup olive oil $0.52
2 Tbsp red wine vinegar $0.20
1 Tbsp lemon juice $0.06
1 tsp dried oregano $0.10
½ tsp salt $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.03

SALAD
2 cucumbers $1.58
4 Roma tomatoes (about 1 lb.) $2.08
½ small red onion $0.38
1 green bell pepper $0.98
¼ bunch parsley $0.23
2oz. feta $1.12

Instructions

1. Prepare the vinaigrette first to let the flavors blend as you prepare the rest of the salad. In a small bowl whisk together the olive oil, red wine vinegar, lemon juice, oregano, salt, and some freshly cracked pepper. Set the dressing aside.

2. Peel the cucumbers if desired. Dice the cucumbers, tomatoes, and bell pepper. Thinly slice the red onion*.

3. Pull the parsley leaves from their stems, then give them a rough chop. Crumble the feta cheese.

4. Place the cucumbers, tomatoes, bell pepper, red onion, parsley, and feta in a large bowl. Pour the dressing over top, and toss to combine. Serve immediately or refrigerate until ready to eat.

NOTE: This salad holds up well over a few days in the refrigerator. Be sure to stir briefly to redistribute the flavors before serving.

NOTE: *To take the harsh bite out of the red onion, be sure to slice them very thinly and soak them in a bowl of ice water for 5-10 minutes before draining and adding them to the salad.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/03/super-fresh-salad/

Homemade Pan Release - Baking Spray

Quite a few months ago I had a post on my facebook page about running out of Bakers Spray. Lots of smart and seasoned bakers chimed in, and almost half of them suggested this weird thing called GOOP. I tried it. I loved it. It's cheap. It's easy. It works.

Ingredients

1 cup flour
1 cup shortening
1 cup oil (I used canola)

Directions

1. Place all ingredients in medium bowl and whisk well by hand. The mixture will be smooth and creamy.

2. Store in airtight container in refrigerator.

3. When ready to use: Dip a pastry brush into mixture and spread over bottom and sides of cake pan.

Tips for success:

1. I have used this with success on all types of cake batter, thick and thin. However, some people suggest using more 'goop' with chocolate cakes and runny batter.

2. I whisk my ingredients by hand, but you can certainly use a mixer. If you use a mixer the ingredients will still be creamy, but will be slightly fluffier right away.

3. For the most part I do not allow the cakes to cool to room temperature in the pan, I try to remove them from oven and then invert them to a cooling rack. In my experience, when the cakes were allowed to completely cool to room temperature in the pan they did not release as well.

4. Be generous with the goop.

5. Store it in an airtight container in the refrigerator. When I left mine on the counter for an extended period of time it seemed to separate faster. If you find the mixture separated at all, simply re-mix.

6. You can easily halve or even quarter this recipe. I used the above recipe in about 5 months. (I bake a lot.)

7. This is one of my most requested "recipes" because it truly works. Once you try it you will be hooked!

http://iambaker.net/homemade-pan-release-baking-spray/

Key Lime Fruit Salad

8 Servings

INGREDIENTS:

1 Container (6 oz) Key Lime Pie flavored artificially sweetened low-fat yogurt
2 Tbs Orange Juice
2 cups fresh pineapple chunks
1 cup strawberry halves
2 cups green grapes
1 cup blueberries
2 cups cubed cantaloupe
¼ cup flaked or shredded coconut, toasted

METHOD:

1. Mix yogurt and orange juice.

2. Layer fruit in order listed in 2 ½ quart clear glass bowl.

3. Pour yogurt mixture over fruit. Sprinkle with coconut. Serve immediately.

NOTE: To toast coconut, heat in un-greased heavy skillet over medium-low heat 6-14 minutes, stirring frequently until browning begins, then stirring constantly until golden brown.

http://www.food.com/recipe/key-lime-fruit-salad-202878

It's look like it could rain again. Think I will stay inside. --- Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I hope the leak is quickly repaired. Stay dry Fan and Julie.


Thank you! So do I.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cold morning here. I'm having my cuppa and not looking forward to wind/allergy issues. 

Today is the Boys' (cats, for the newer folks) birthday! They are 15! It's hard to believe, but it's also hard to remember when they weren't with us. Of course, they got nummies first thing, but that happens every day. Ha. They aren't spoiled.

Sending healing thoughts for any in need (Marianne, do what the doc said! We want you better!), hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I remember (and not fondly!) the "skint" days....I was on the committee for the playgroup and at a meeting to discuss an upcoming coffee morning I was told, "You bring 2lbs of Lurpak (butter)" and I can remember thinking "We won't be eating after Wednesday!" - I think I had to resort to raiding the boys' piggybanks for that! :sm12: :sm09:


Love it, but even now it has to be on a really good special. I just paid $4.49 for each 500g of Anchor butter yesterday, BTW.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's not good. He's got to fix the leaks soon or he'll have a disaster on his hands.


And I'm hoping as I set a pattern of always paying in full, and on time (the rent) that something will occur.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I like the idea of the 'goop' Sam, be interesting to try it. With those quantities thev flour is a sort of visual aid, I suspect.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I sure hope the weather improves for most of you! It is sunny here today. I don't think we have any rain in sight. Still need some!

Julie, stay dry, if possible! Hopefully, the leaks will be fixed soon.

Mel, does Gage talk to the doctor or just get meds? Talking with someone not involved in the situation often helps speed up the process. Your baby cardigans are very pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I sure hope the weather improves for most of you! It is sunny here today. I don't think we have any rain in sight. Still need some!
> 
> Julie, stay dry, if possible! Hopefully, the leaks will be fixed soon.
> 
> Mel, does Gage talk to the doctor or just get meds? Talking with someone not involved in the situation often helps speed up the process. Your baby cardigans are very pretty.


The rain has started again! :sm24: I hope so too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 4 April '17
> 
> I think it must have rained most of the night - every time I woke up I could hear the rain. So I'm thinking another grey day. This is typical northwest Ohio spring weather. The farmers wondering if it will ever be dry enough to get in the fields. Every so often the crops are smaller because there was not time to get all the land planted.
> 
> ...


It rained here most of the night too. I was just out a few minutes ago and it smells humid. The temp is about 50. Yesterday, it go up to 68 so I'd say Spring is definitely here. Too bad about the burning truck but good no one was hurt. I'm off to the church service for BIL this morning. Just waiting for SIL to pick me up.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats not sounding good Marianne- hope the days in bed work for you and you do improve. I guess C is caring for your Mum? It's rather hard to rest in bed with your responsibilities.
> And power outages don't help either.


C has been a wonderful friend, luckily I have been freezing main dishes for thaw, heat and eat. At least that has been a major help for her. She doesn't help with all of mom's exercises but mom knows what she should be doing C just needs to remind her.
Mom still needs help with more personal things, I do help with those, C has said there is a limit, we love to tease about it. With budget cuts hitting or just waiting to hit the locals are already down sizing so Mom doesn't meet the requirements since C and I are available for her care. 
Must leave for a while hope to catch up with this weeks posts maybe even hit the wonderful highlights of last week!
Hugs Loves and always in my prayers 
Marianne


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

3 Jokes About Blond Men That'll Make You Laugh Out Loud

Most blond jokes are about women, but who said men can't be blond too? Here are 3 killer jokes I found that put the shoe on the other foot, proving that it's not about gender, or about being blond, it's just about making funny jokes! 


There was an Irishman, a Mexican, and a blond guy who worked construction together. They were working on top of a building one day, and it was lunch time. The Irish man opens his lunch pail and he sees he has cabbage and beef, and he says, "If I get one more beef and cabbage for lunch I'm gonna jump off of this building!"

Then the Mexican opens his lunch pail and he gets a burrito, he says, 'if I get one more burrito for lunch I'm gonna jump off this building!' 

The blond man opens his lunch pail and gets a bologna sandwich. He says, 'if I get one more bologna sandwich I'm gonna jump off of this building!'

The next day the Irish man opens his lunch pail and finds cabbage and beef so he jumps off the building to his death.

Then the Mexican opens hid lunch pail and finds a burrito so he jumps off the building to his death.

Then the blond guy opens his lunch pail and finds a bologna sandwich, so he jumps off to his death as well.

The next day at their funeral the Irish man's wife said, "If I only knew he was sick of cabbage and beef I would have packed him something else." Then the Mexican's wife then said, ''If I only knew he didn't like burritos, I would have packed something else.''

Finally, the blond man's wife said, "I don't know what his problem was! He packed his own lunch!''


A blond guy gets home early from work and hears strange noises coming from the bedroom. He rushes upstairs to find his wife naked on the bed, sweating and panting. "What happened?!?" he says in panic. "I'm having a heart attack!" cries the woman. 

He rushes downstairs to grab the phone, but just as he's dialing, his 4-year-old son comes up and says,"Daddy! Daddy! Uncle Ted's hiding in your closet and he's got no clothes on!" 

The guy slams the phone down and storms upstairs into the bedroom, past his screaming wife, and rips open the wardrobe door. Sure enough, there is his brother, totally naked, cowering on the closet floor. 

"You rotten bastard," says the husband. "My wife is having a heart attack and you're running around naked and scaring the kids!!!"


A blind guy sits down at a bar and shouts to the bartender, "Wanna hear a blond joke?"

In a hushed voice, the guy next to him says, "Before you tell that joke, you should know something. Our bartender is blond, the bouncer is blond. I'm a 6' tall, 200 lb black belt. The guy sitting next to me is 6'2, weighs 225 pounds and he's a rugby player. The fella to your right is 6'5" pushing 300 and he's a wrestler. Each one of US is blond. Think about it, Mister. Do you still wanna tell that joke?"

"Nah, not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times."


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> 3 Jokes About Blond Men That'll Make You Laugh Out Loud
> 
> Most blond jokes are about women, but who said men can't be blond too? Here are 3 killer jokes I found that put the shoe on the other foot, proving that it's not about gender, or about being blond, it's just about making funny jokes!
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I hope we CAN meet, it would be a real treat.


Yes it would!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Knitmap


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I saw the second aircraft go through the building, on the live broadcast the BBC was running. It was very scarey. I suppose too many think celluloid is all unreal.


As it was broadcast all over the world, I would think it would be too difficult to make it only " look" like it happened. Too hard for a conspiracy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, hoping your leak and window gets fixed pronto.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you brits might enjoy this. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/7-year-old-painter-kieron-williamson.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Cold morning here. I'm having my cuppa and not looking forward to wind/allergy issues.
> 
> Today is the Boys' (cats, for the newer folks) birthday! They are 15! It's hard to believe, but it's also hard to remember when they weren't with us. Of course, they got nummies first thing, but that happens every day. Ha. They aren't spoiled.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts for any in need (Marianne, do what the doc said! We want you better!), hugs and blessings to all.


Happy Birthday, Boys!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That was the book by Richard Flanagan (an Australian, I think), which won the Man Booker Prize a year or two back. He is far too young to have been a POW himself, but I seem to recall reading that his father was. I haven't been brave enough to read the book myself, although I think I might atp some point.


I just went to my library website to see if they have it. Thanks to our intelligent Provincial government, effective next week I can no longer order books unless they are already in our town library????The budget last week gutted the library system, city libraries get no funding & small town libraries are cut by 60%.
They have also cut the Provincial bus system.
They have increased our sales tax & other things but these 2 really make me angry as they affect those who have no other means of transport or access to books & computers.

Sorry Sam, I know no politics but I don't think this will cause controversy, just make people realize how stupid some if those in office are????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is a bit risque but it fits my sense of humor. --- sam

Joke: Lonely Heart's Ad

Add to Favorites relationshipEspañol
Font Size:A+ A-
Join Us Share Send to friends

A lonely widow, aged 70, decided that it was time to get married again. She put an ad in the local paper that read:

HUSBAND WANTED: 
MUST BE IN MY AGE GROUP (70s), MUST NOT BEAT ME, MUSTN'T RUN AROUND ON ME, MUST STILL BE GOOD IN BED!!!!! ALL APPLICANTS PLEASE APPLY IN PERSON.

On the second day, she heard the doorbell. Much to her surprise (and dismay), she opened the door to see a grey-haired gentleman sitting in a wheelchair. He had no arms or legs. 

The old woman said, “You're not really asking me to consider you, are you? 

Just look at you...you have no legs!”The old man smiled, “Therefore, I cannot run around on you!”

She snorted, “You don't have any arms either!”Again, the old man smiled, “Therefore, I can never beat you!”

She raised an eyebrow and asked intently, “Are you still good in bed???”The old man leaned back, beamed a big smile and said, “Rang the doorbell, didn't I?”


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This time it's the chimney leaking- but Mujib tells me Sajad is on his way over to have a look.


Oh no! Well I'm glad that someone is coming by to look at it, and hopefully do more than that about it when it's done storming, no one needs to be on the roof if it's horrible out. Hopefully you won't spring anymore leaks, the only leeks you need in your house should be in the kitchen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hot Cross Buns went on sale here on 2nd January!


Our baker won't put them on sale until Good Friday as is tradition from what I understand. He's had a lot of us wanting them more often because they are so yummy, but I agree with him really, they wouldn't be as special if we could get them all the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We've had them out for ages-pretty close to Christmas I think. But I leave them until Easter- have my first ones Good Friday. There are though many different types now and I will occasionally have one that is not a traditional Hot Cross Bun before hand.


Wow, do they go off sale after Easter?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> On the other hand I went into one there where someone cleaned them after each person and turned on the tap etc for washing my hands. One extreme to the other.


Wow! That's for sure. Certainly cuts down on germs for germaphobes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had the same issue with Germans over here- some of them like you said had been here for generations- some coming in the late 1830s almost as soon as South Australia was settled. Most German sounding names were changed as well (and some didn't return to the old names either).


Sad, can't really blame them for changing the names but generations later have no idea of their heritage if no one tells them that they are actually a Schwanz instead of a Swan or the like.

I was watching Who do you think you are, and the episode was Jessica Biel, she had been told her dads family came from Germany so thought they were German on that side but then found out his family was all Hungarian Jew that came through Germany in the 1800's, so she was really excited to explore more about those ancestors and the Jewish religion now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! Well I'm glad that someone is coming by to look at it, and hopefully do more than that about it when it's done storming, no one needs to be on the roof if it's horrible out. Hopefully you won't spring anymore leaks, the only leeks you need in your house should be in the kitchen.


Julie, so sorry to hear about yet another leak. Hope it soon is resolved. Love the leaks/leeks. Much nicer to have leeks than leaks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's the one. He must have done very well to get his father to talk about it and to go in to so much detail.


Or his dad may have kept detailed diary's as a way of self therapy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you. He is a good man, but one stubborn man.
> Kaye, good on you doing crow!


Thank you, only a couple seconds but I was definitely off the ground. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I remember (and not fondly!) the "skint" days....I was on the committee for the playgroup and at a meeting to discuss an upcoming coffee morning I was told, "You bring 2lbs of Lurpak (butter)" and I can remember thinking "We won't be eating after Wednesday!" - I think I had to resort to raiding the boys' piggybanks for that! :sm12: :sm09:


 :sm06: Thank goodness you had piggy banks to raid, wow, that's an expensive expenditure when you are on a tight budget that may or may not get you through to the next payday without the extra expense.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 9am here and Gage is at school. The fog has been out and I volunteer this morning.
> 
> It is pouring rain out there. Better then snow????
> 
> ...


I hope that you have more peace now Mel, with the meds working.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> They just want to be close to you. :sm09: Mine sits outside the door until I come out.


LOL!! Yes they do, and Ryssa thinks you should put her on your lap which is not ideal.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, good jokes????????
It must be the week for vehicles to catch fire, one if DHs teenager relatives was driving to his job last week & smelled something, just got out when the whole thing went up. Fortunately he wasn't hurt.
Julie, hope they get the leaks fixed up soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love early morning too- especially sunrises. No Robins locally although they do exist- but they are not red-breasted.
> Sajad turned up in the middle of the evening, and I showed him the leaking chimney, and where it had poured in through the window, also the hole in the window frame, to his Engineer's eye, the whole window needs replacing, he agreed it is not good with winter weather starting. Hopefully something will happen.


Great that he's come and agrees that things need fixed, now hopefully it happens sooner than later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, so glad you have help for Gage. Hope you see improvement. ????☀ Here's to always having Hope and Love ❤.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, wonderful that you got the response you did regarding the leaks. Hoping you don't have to wait long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Cold morning here. I'm having my cuppa and not looking forward to wind/allergy issues.
> 
> Today is the Boys' (cats, for the newer folks) birthday! They are 15! It's hard to believe, but it's also hard to remember when they weren't with us. Of course, they got nummies first thing, but that happens every day. Ha. They aren't spoiled.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts for any in need (Marianne, do what the doc said! We want you better!), hugs and blessings to all.


Happy Birthday to the Boys!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love it, but even now it has to be on a really good special. I just paid $4.49 for each 500g of Anchor butter yesterday, BTW.


Yes, I stock up when it's on great sale, and I buy Amish butter at Safeway for using on toast, it's a 3lb log and I just take off so much at a time and put in the butter dish, otherwise I get regular butter at Sams or on sale elsewhere for cooking/baking with.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, really enjoyed link to Kieron Williamson site.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mel, so glad you have help for Gage. Hope you see improvement. ????☀ Here's to always having Hope and Love ❤.


Me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just went to my library website to see if they have it. Thanks to our intelligent Provincial government, effective next week I can no longer order books unless they are already in our town library????The budget last week gutted the library system, city libraries get no funding & small town libraries are cut by 60%.
> They have also cut the Provincial bus system.
> They have increased our sales tax & other things but these 2 really make me angry as they affect those who have no other means of transport or access to books & computers.
> 
> Sorry Sam, I know no politics but I don't think this will cause controversy, just make people realize how stupid some if those in office are????


Not controversial, just facts. The same thing is happening in a lot of places I think, it's sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is a bit risque but it fits my sense of humor. --- sam
> 
> Joke: Lonely Heart's Ad
> 
> ...


 :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, good jokes????????
> It must be the week for vehicles to catch fire, one if DHs teenager relatives was driving to his job last week & smelled something, just got out when the whole thing went up. Fortunately he wasn't hurt.
> Julie, hope they get the leaks fixed up soon


Holy cow, that had to be more than a little scary for him. Very glad that he'd gotten out before it went up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up so off to get somethings done. See you all later.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Went to Target and got a few things. Amazing how much I spent for so little. I did avoid the Dollar Spot, so that saved me a lot! I wanted a lighted egg garland, but it was $10, so I decided to wait. I'm trying to be frugal!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly, we have had hot cross buns in the shops since January! Which is ridiculous to the other end of the scale.


We seem to have them in the supermarkets all year round.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> you brits might enjoy this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/7-year-old-painter-kieron-williamson.htm?utm_source=nl


What a talented young man. Hadn't heard of him before.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! That's for sure. Certainly cuts down on germs for germaphobes.


I think any germaphobe would go into meltdown dealing with Chinese loos!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Or his dad may have kept detailed diary's as a way of self therapy.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you are having a super good time. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just checking in before I go to sleep (hopefully!) We arrived safely in Prague tonight and have been out for a meal. Hotel is very nice and we are going to go on the bus tour of the city tomorrow which also includes a boat trip.....yes, I will take photos! Thanks again to Sam for starting us off and to Julie for posting (& finishing) the summaries for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have not died - just a mini vaca - .

cannot seem to shake this chronic fatigue - even after going to bed before midnight for the last little while. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't tell him it's spinach. lol --- sam


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. The spinach pie looks very pretty but I'm sure DH would turn up his nose at it. We had bierocks for lunch, as I said before, I like them with sauerkraut & a little mustard added, gives them a bit of zip.
> 
> Summary ladies, thanks for all your work


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder how this recipe would using shredded cabbage instead of spinach? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. The spinach pie looks very pretty but I'm sure DH would turn up his nose at it. We had bierocks for lunch, as I said before, I like them with sauerkraut & a little mustard added, gives them a bit of zip.
> 
> Summary ladies, thanks for all your work


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss something joy - lining cabinets? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> One more cabinet to line! Yeah! Tomorrow need to put more mulch on garden and finish lining cabinet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't realize you went onto daylight savings time. have you moved into fall yet? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It's our last few hours of summertime, Joy. 2 a.m., tonight we go back- then for most of the year Sam will start us at my 9 in the morning, but that is a lot better than Margaret's 6 -30 a.m., on the odd occasion when Kate is away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful - just wonderful matthew - your best one yet. that was some fast knittnig. bet it was beautiful. --- sam



pacer said:


> Hello everyone. I have been missing since Tuesday. I received a text on Tuesday asking if I could have a mermaid tail done for a gift next weekend. I have been busy knitting.
> 
> I am super tired but wanted to share an update on the drawing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i', a bit late but happy anniversary margaret and david - and many more. what are you going to do to celebrate? --- sam



darowil said:


> Congratulations to them for 40 years.
> 34 for us on Monday


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on my goodness margaret - you forgot ohio. --- sam



darowil said:


> My iPhone and iPad both have a world clock as standard and you can add whatever places you like. So at a couple of button pushes I can tell you it is currently
> 5.38pm in Sydney
> 7.38.am in London
> 2.38 am in New York
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the bow sonja - i love this dress - so cute. --- sam

Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while



Swedenme said:


> Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good jokes Sam, my sense of humour that's for sure! 
Just woke up and it's been raining all night, hoping everyone is ok in our soggy little country. Morning news will be on tv in a few minutes so will find out how we fared overnight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hoping your leak and window gets fixed pronto.


Thanks Joy, I sure hope so too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! Well I'm glad that someone is coming by to look at it, and hopefully do more than that about it when it's done storming, no one needs to be on the roof if it's horrible out. Hopefully you won't spring anymore leaks, the only leeks you need in your house should be in the kitchen.


And I bought two of the leek variety as my special treat for the week! 
Sajad did come and is promising help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about yet another leak. Hope it soon is resolved. Love the leaks/leeks. Much nicer to have leeks than leaks.


Oh yes, I agree on that one! I love Leeks in almost anything.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful warm sunny weather here . Thermometer in back garden said 20c but I think that is because the patio area is in full sun and a sun trap, I've cut grass back and front , Weeded and turned over soil in flower beds in back garden so only front garden borders to do but they will have to wait till another day. I'm practising try to stand up straight again without anything creaking . Should sleep tonight . All the plants are growing. Forsythia is in full bloom , funny now I think about it have a few plants all flowering and they are all yellow .BIL planted lots of tubs with multi coloured tulips last year they looked beautiful but this year they are all coming up white


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, good jokes????????
> It must be the week for vehicles to catch fire, one if DHs teenager relatives was driving to his job last week & smelled something, just got out when the whole thing went up. Fortunately he wasn't hurt.
> Julie, hope they get the leaks fixed up soon


It is sort of 'wait and see'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that he's come and agrees that things need fixed, now hopefully it happens sooner than later.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, wonderful that you got the response you did regarding the leaks. Hoping you don't have to wait long.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually they should have never married. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Beauty is but skin deep Pammie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't get used to it until i get that hour back in the fall. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I am not changing my clocks till I get up in the morning. Then I will have an extra hour to do things. LOL. I hate this changing times thing, annoys me. And as you say it takes ages to get used to it again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> love the bow sonja - i love this dress - so cute. --- sam
> 
> Done with bow pinned on . Haven't sewn it on yet as I'm wondering if I want a bow or a flower so will think about it for a while


Thank you Sam I've been inundated with requests for the pattern . On fb I've had over 1100 likes alone and that's without the nearly 200 lovely comments wonder if that makes me famous ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't realize you went onto daylight savings time. have you moved into fall yet? --- sam


Yes, we are now in Winter time. and I am feeling really bleary right now at 6 a.m., , but up before 5. 
The News is running- there has been a bad mud slide in Kohimarama, people had to be evacuated,but all are accounted for. Also on the Whangaparaoa Peninsula the rain has caused another mudslide.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually they should have never married. --- sam


True, I suspect- but he was running out of options.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am very late with my welcome kishmet daniel but i definitely wanted to welcome you and hope you had a good time having a cuppa and some conversation with us. we hope you will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be watching for you. --- sam


kishmet daniel said:


> lovely


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Fan said:


> ...a box of Easter treats...


Mmmmm! Whittakers chocolate - love it, but 12,000 miles from NZ to UK makes it an expensive treat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now it's time to try the blanket again. this is a very cute set melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 9:45 am here on Saturday April 1st. I can't believe it's April already.
> 
> Finished the little jacket to match the hat.
> Gentle breeze baby hat and jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would go for the cash and overnight paid for. another day where it is warm - and good food. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Back on internet! Waiting in San Juan for our flight to Chicago. Flight is overbooked and airline is offering cash and overnight lodging for anyone waiting to go home. We're anxious to get home, but if amount is big enough, we may be tempted. We don't have to be anywhere until Tuesday. One of the perks of being semi-retired.
> 
> I'll catch up later today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely mary - love the colors you used. --- sam



pacer said:


> It is finished and delivered. It is well loved.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I've been inundated with requests for the pattern . On fb I've had over 1100 likes alone and that's without the nearly 200 lovely comments wonder if that makes me famous ????


????????I'm not surprised, it's so pretty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news kathleendoris - new babies are so much fun - that was redundant - all babies are new and cute. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Can I just say, I COULD have been on page 1. I looked in when the new board was young and fresh, but I really could not think of anything to say, and as I was always trained to believe, "if you have nothing to say, say nothing", I decided to go away and see what everyone else had to say later on. Now, I do have some news - my baby sister is now a grandmother. Her grandson was born about midday today, weighing 5lb 13oz, a few weeks early, but healthy, and not needing any special care. We have not yet been told his name, but it is wonderful news. I am really looking forward to meeting him!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great idea - she should put it on facebook - i would think she would get plenty of orders. what is the star for? --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Sunday morning and daylight time has gone back an hour so we are awake earlier than usual.
> I have something special to share with you. Yesterday our adopted family came in to visit us bringing their 3 month old baby girl Scarlett with them.
> She is just adorable and now their family of 3 is complete.
> They also brought us a wonderful gift the photo of it below. It's a project Catherine is embarking on to make a bit of money. She's laser burning on wood for special things as you will see. She's very creative, and I'm so proud of her achievements, I taught her to crochet and she's doing well at it, although with 3 children under 5 years old she's very busy. I'm going to give her some more to add to it. So here it is a family celebrations board.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful warm sunny weather here . Thermometer in back garden said 20c but I think that is because the patio area is in full sun and a sun trap, I've cut grass back and front , Weeded and turned over soil in flower beds in back garden so only front garden borders to do but they will have to wait till another day. I'm practising try to stand up straight again without anything creaking . Should sleep tonight . All the plants are growing. Forsythia is in full bloom , funny now I think about it have a few plants all flowering and they are all yellow .BIL planted lots of tubs with multi coloured tulips last year they looked beautiful but this year they are all coming up white


Wow! You've been busy, you can pop over & help me now???????? I told DH yesterday I was going to dig in the planter, his response" are you nuts! It's probably still froze"???????? Guess I'll wait. Nothing growing yet here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, better get moving, off to bowling


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great idea - she should put it on facebook - i would think she would get plenty of orders. what is the star for? --- sam


The star is for her grandmother. It was her grandmother and grand father who 'adopted ' my hubby, and began our close friendship with the family. 
I will mention Facebook to her, but am sure she's already on it, very technology savvy girl!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi all. Staying at my oldest DD's for a few days. She is dealing with a crisis and needs me here. Please keep her in your prayers.

Positive news, oldest DGD, 17 year old Mya, will be attending the KAP with Marianne and me. She just finished her first sock (of a pair); taught herself.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all. Staying at my oldest DD's for a few days. She is dealing with a crisis and needs me here. Please keep her in your prayers.
> 
> Positive news, oldest DGD, 17 year old Mya, will be attending the KAP with Marianne and me. She just finished her first sock (of a pair); taught herself.


Awesome for sock and coming to the KAP!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam DSD is coming for visit. In prep decided my kitchen cabinets needed plastic liners.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, will keep your DD in my prayers. How fun Mya is coming to KAP. Nice sock.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should send blanco out to live with you for a few weeks - it would be sure to rain. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> We still need more rain. Have Bianco wish to storm to So Cal.
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that would be the time i delivered a very stern come to Jesus talk to them. and finish with 'and don't ever do that again'! --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> One of the words I found it most difficult to explain to my girls was 'waste', because what I saw as wasting a product, was to them, simply using it. So they would tip a whole bottle of washing up liquid in the sink to make bubbles, and I would get stressed at the waste, while they just thought they had made good use of it. It was hard to be really cross with them, but it did make life difficult when there was no money left to buy a replacement for something they had found an alternative use for!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

One of my favorite things to see, lol!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that was quite a turn around in weather. hope that one is the last one for a while - and least with the hail. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Think we got some of that rain, and a hail storm here this afternoon Julie this is what it looked like in parts of Middlesbrough the nearest large town after a very heavy storm lasting all of 30 minutes . We got plenty of thunder and it went very dark but hardly any rain at all . To think this morning I was out walking and it was so warm I didn't even need a cardigan . Talk about 4 seasons in one day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Fan just sent me this- she has not mastered copy and Paste, she assures me this is a scrummy recipe!
> 
> Ultimate Chocolate Brownie Recipe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne asked me to post this link. It is funny. Think some of us attending the KAP should do a rendition of this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how can one be half an hour behind? i thought it went by the hour? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Sydney gives you the time for Nicho (Denise), and Sugarsugar (Cathy), Margaret is half an hour behind Sydney time. I am in the same time zone as Wellington, along with Fan- so that is brilliant, so glad you found it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne asked me to post this link. It is funny. Think some of us attending the KAP should do a rendition of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually they should have never married. --- sam


Missed who should have never married. Henry VIII?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why no basements? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Houses don't have basements here Bonnie , only the odd very old ones . We didn't get flooded as we live higher up , middle son lives closer to where the flooding was but they only got all the hail storm so everywhere was white


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i don't get used to it until i get that hour back in the fall. --- sam


That's me, too. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds good - thanks for sharing. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how can one be half an hour behind? i thought it went by the hour? --- sam


Two places in the world that I know of who are deemed to be half an hour different, South Australia, and NewFoundland, or is it Nova Scotia- Bonnie will be able to correct me on that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Missed who should have never married. Henry VIII?


No, he mean't Charles and Diana.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is a bit risque but it fits my sense of humor. --- sam
> 
> Joke: Lonely Heart's Ad
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Yes they do, and Ryssa thinks you should put her on your lap which is not ideal.


I guess not!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Missed who should have never married. Henry VIII?


Charles and Diana


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have not died - just a mini vaca - .
> 
> cannot seem to shake this chronic fatigue - even after going to bed before midnight for the last little while. --- sam


Maybe you need B12 shots on a regular basis to get your mojo going.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try unplugging it from the wall for a minute or two and then plugging it back in and boot up - that is what i have to do sometimes when the little men that live in my computer go on strike. --- sam



budasha said:


> I'm so annoyed at my computer. Everything was going along fine and then all of a sudden my icons at top and bottom disappeared. I no longer see the time. Whenever I want to check my post or return to a different screen, I have to point my mouse at the top and hope the back info will appear. I've done a restore and it didn't work either. Not a happy camper this morning.
> 
> I'm going to the theatre this afternoon so better check out and get ready. Back later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good jokes Sam, my sense of humour that's for sure!
> Just woke up and it's been raining all night, hoping everyone is ok in our soggy little country. Morning news will be on tv in a few minutes so will find out how we fared overnight.


It's stopped raining here but the wind has picked up and the temp dropped a bit. Hope that's not an indication of something bad coming.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's stopped raining here but the wind has picked up and the temp dropped a bit. Hope that's not an indication of something bad coming.


Hope so too, for you.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

My belated birthday present to myself.

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the river boat kate - sounds like you are having a great time. --- sam



KateB said:


> We leave Prague tomorrow night (Monday) at 8pm. Today we did the bus tour which took in Prague Castle and various churches, then we went on a boat trip. The weather has been glorious - in fact I may have got slightly sunburnt!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My belated birthday present to myself.
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Very nice- I love those red lace cables.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't know you had double decker street cars. how great is that. --- sam



KateB said:


> I loved Beamish too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful warm sunny weather here . Thermometer in back garden said 20c but I think that is because the patio area is in full sun and a sun trap, I've cut grass back and front , Weeded and turned over soil in flower beds in back garden so only front garden borders to do but they will have to wait till another day. I'm practising try to stand up straight again without anything creaking . Should sleep tonight . All the plants are growing. Forsythia is in full bloom , funny now I think about it have a few plants all flowering and they are all yellow .BIL planted lots of tubs with multi coloured tulips last year they looked beautiful but this year they are all coming up white


I envy you the nice sunny weather. It will be a while before I can work in my garden. The back yard is so soggy after all the rain we've had. I had a look at my front garden and see that I have holes all over it. I think the squirrels have been digging for tulip bulbs. I don't see anything poking up. I guess I'll have to plant some daffodils to keep them at bay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am very late with my welcome kishmet daniel but i definitely wanted to welcome you and hope you had a good time having a cuppa and some conversation with us. we hope you will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be watching for you. --- sam


I must have missed kishmet Daniel. Welcome from me too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see the mistake - hope it isn't too hard to take out - but wow - what a lovely job you are doing on this sweater sonja - it will be a lovely accompaniment for the dress. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Spot the mistake grrrrrrrrr off to the frog pond


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all. Staying at my oldest DD's for a few days. She is dealing with a crisis and needs me here. Please keep her in your prayers.
> 
> Positive news, oldest DGD, 17 year old Mya, will be attending the KAP with Marianne and me. She just finished her first sock (of a pair); taught herself.


Prayers for your DD. I hope the crisis can be resolved quickly. Nice socks your DGD knitted. Off to a good start.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> One of my favorite things to see, lol!!


I expect that's more stash :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you see the clock do it's thing? some kind of show it put on when it rang the hour. --- sam



KateB said:


> Some more pictures from Prague.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne asked me to post this link. It is funny. Think some of us attending the KAP should do a rendition of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> try unplugging it from the wall for a minute or two and then plugging it back in and boot up - that is what i have to do sometimes when the little men that live in my computer go on strike. --- sam


Someone suggested I hit the F11 key. I did and it worked.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My belated birthday present to myself.
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Oh, so nice. Great birthday present.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you see the clock do it's thing? some kind of show it put on when it rang the hour. --- sam


We did see its 'performance' but I must say I was a little underwhealmed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you always have some lowlifes and that is what we are seeing now - that want to deny everything - sometimes saying it is the media that is lying. this type of person is not worth an ounce of my time - i figure what goes around comes around and they will get their come uppance one of these days. i just hope i am around to watch. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I hope what I am about to say will not be regarded as political and controversial. If so, I apologise right now. I am not setting out to upset anyone. However, I was very disturbed by a programme I heard on BBC Radio this afternoon, on the subject of people who are denying the reality of the Sandy Hook massacre. I recall that many of the Tea Party community were profoundly moved by those events, and no one ever doubted that the loss of life and grief were all too real. But apparently, there are now people who are claiming that the whole thing was faked to put the gun lobby in a bad light, and are 'trolling' the bereaved in a cruel fashion. The deniers seemed totally deranged - one of them claimed that the event must have been faked, becasuse water and bananas were taken in for the emergency services - but the distress they are causing to those who lost loved ones must be beyond belief. How can we defend ourselves from this sort of evil. I wish I knew..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all. Staying at my oldest DD's for a few days. She is dealing with a crisis and needs me here. Please keep her in your prayers.
> 
> Positive news, oldest DGD, 17 year old Mya, will be attending the KAP with Marianne and me. She just finished her first sock (of a pair); taught herself.


Great sock! Congratulations Mya. Hope all is better with your DD soon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you so much for stopping by and joining us for a cuppa and some conversation nanamel14 - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Nanamel14 said:


> Oh yum, cannot wait to try those Lemon cookies thank you )


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> One of my favorite things to see, lol!!


Let me guess, yarn in the box?????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne asked me to post this link. It is funny. Think some of us attending the KAP should do a rendition of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> how can one be half an hour behind? i thought it went by the hour? --- sam


Newfoundland is 1/2 ahead of Atlantic time


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that rockford, illinois - do you know where mt. morris is? there is where all my dad's people were from. my uncle david was pastor at the Methodist church there for a number of years - back in the late 40's/early 50's. spent some time there visiting them. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just a note on the knit map app, you might want to call the places before going. I looked up my city, Rockford, as I only know of one yarn shop in the area, and there were three listed, but two of them were ones that had closed 5 and 9 years ago.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

budasha said:


> Oh, so nice. Great birthday present.


Yep, a nice upgrade from my cheap bamboo with plastic tubing circulars I got for around five bucks for 16 different sizes, lol. (Actually, it was down to 14, one split at the tip, and Lucy got a hold of another... No more wood needles for me)


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> is that rockford, illinois - do you know where mt. morris is? there is where all my dad's people were from. my uncle david was pastor at the Methodist church there for a number of years - back in the late 40's/early 50's. spent some time there visiting them. --- sam


Yep, I know where that is, have never been there though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no no - forget the window - you will get it. how about the original plan - just a straight strip down the back. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Didn't like the triangular design on the back of the cardigan so I've been busy frogging again, decided to do a diamond shape instead the only problem is I'm now right back to the problem I had yesterday the lace pattern is slanting . You can't tell till a good few rows are knit so I'm now deciding whether to just continue knitting or throw the whole thing out the window


----------



## sfi391 (Feb 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My belated birthday present to myself.
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Congratulations...you will love them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have no idea. internet explorer was giving me problems so i just switched. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks for more recipes. I see you're using Chrome. I have been tempted and then had second thoughts....should I or shouldn't I. What advantage is there to using Chrome?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't overdo the next couple of weeks - we don't want you sick again. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Hope it stays nice and quiet for you and Fan and the rest of the nation is not too hard hit. A beautiful sunny day here. I am well enough to go back to work tomorrow so am enjoying this last day at home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - just got awake and decided to get up. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Up and dressed before 7am Sam is it your birthday :sm04:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't overdo the next couple of weeks - we don't want you sick again. --- sam


Thank you for your kind advice. I shall try and heed it. Fortunately, my co-workers gave me the short room today and a very easy, though long one, tomorrow.

Thinking of Fan and Julie all day, hoping they are OK and Julie not having the leaking chimney anymore.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

6:45pm and I am caught up. Started out a wet soggy day and has ended as a cold windy wet day. It was raining out last night.

Spent the day at home watching Making a Murderer on Netflix and knitting. Did some laundry this afternoon.Gage and I have both had supper so it is time to put up our feet and chill. 

Will check in later on. ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, me thinks you should write up pattern, have a friend include it in write-up of your knitting and submit to knitting magazines. You should be famous,your designs are original and lovely. Maybe a KTP member could volunteer to do write up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> One of my favorite things to see, lol!!


Nikki, me too. We are an hour and a half from a mall and I hate shopping. So fun to shop on Amazon and get prezzies! Got two today. Non namebrand magic erasures and mosquito avoidance coil bracelets. Hope I make sense. FM flare fibrofog. Fortunately for me, though sorry for DSD, her plane from NY delayed and she would miss Phoenix/CA connection, so she is staying in Phoenix and coming tomorrow. Took extra Lyrica and will do so tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My belated birthday present to myself.
> 
> :sm02:  :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Glad you treated yourself. Enjoy your new needles.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Welcome to our two newcomers. Stop by often. What are you knitting?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Good morning all

Thought I would share a memory with you.

My furbaby, Maggie May, when she first arrived in my life, at 9 months old.

Her bed was a child's foam fold out sofa with my first ever blanket, made as a teen, took forever as I kept getting bored (sorry, better now).


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Maggie May is a beautiful little dog. Nice blanket you made for her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Thought I would share a memory with you.
> 
> ...


Awwww, adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I got a great workout in at the gym with spinning, and knit group is always fun. I came home and had a huge salad with chicken so now I'm just watching Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, the original, and I think I'll knit on one of my projects. 
And get caught up here of course. 
Good Lord, Ryssa is growling and barking at something, I don't know what, I don't think she does either. lolol She started and got Gizmo going, but he only barked once or twice and was looking around, like "what are we barking at?" LOL And he stopped, she hasn't been able to get him going again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think any germaphobe would go into meltdown dealing with Chinese loos!


That is true. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have not died - just a mini vaca - .
> 
> cannot seem to shake this chronic fatigue - even after going to bed before midnight for the last little while. --- sam


I hope that you get some energy back soon, it gets exhausting to be tired all the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I bought two of the leek variety as my special treat for the week!
> Sajad did come and is promising help.


LOL! I use a lot of leeks anymore, David likes them much better than onions so I either use Leeks, Scallions, or Spring Onions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, we are now in Winter time. and I am feeling really bleary right now at 6 a.m., , but up before 5.
> The News is running- there has been a bad mud slide in Kohimarama, people had to be evacuated,but all are accounted for. Also on the Whangaparaoa Peninsula the rain has caused another mudslide.


I'm glad that everyone is safe and accounted for, I'm assuming that that means that no one has died.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

YarnCreations said:


> Mmmmm! Whittakers chocolate - love it, but 12,000 miles from NZ to UK makes it an expensive treat.


Welcome to the tea table, it's great to meet you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all. Staying at my oldest DD's for a few days. She is dealing with a crisis and needs me here. Please keep her in your prayers.
> 
> Positive news, oldest DGD, 17 year old Mya, will be attending the KAP with Marianne and me. She just finished her first sock (of a pair); taught herself.


Poor thing, I hope that it is a crisis well dealt with and passed by soon, with little to no devistation left in it's wake. 
Great job Maya!! Will be great to meet you at KAP!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne asked me to post this link. It is funny. Think some of us attending the KAP should do a rendition of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I got a great workout in at the gym with spinning, and knit group is always fun. I came home and had a huge salad with chicken so now I'm just watching Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, the original, and I think I'll knit on one of my projects.
> And get caught up here of course.
> Good Lord, Ryssa is growling and barking at something, I don't know what, I don't think she does either. lolol She started and got Gizmo going, but he only barked once or twice and was looking around, like "what are we barking at?" LOL And he stopped, she hasn't been able to get him going again.


I was watching the same thing, LOL, I love that movie, it's a classic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My belated birthday present to myself.
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


That's a great present!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> One of my favorite things to see, lol!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Thought I would share a memory with you.
> 
> ...


Awe!!! What a sweetie!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am definitely jealous!!! Let me know how you like them.

quote=nursenikkirnbsn]My belated birthday present to myself.

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I also had an uncle david (went by dave) that was a Methodist minister.


thewren said:


> is that rockford, illinois - do you know where mt. morris is? there is where all my dad's people were from. my uncle david was pastor at the Methodist church there for a number of years - back in the late 40's/early 50's. spent some time there visiting them. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwww.....Maggie May was such a precious little puppy. I bet she is just a sweet now too.


busyworkerbee said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Thought I would share a memory with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the prayers. Situation will far from being resolved and expect to be here all week most likely. Sorry I can't explain more but please know your prayers are greatly appreciated and I know God is listening.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:20pm and I am curled up in bed with a Stephen King novel and my Deucey boy. 

See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the prayers. Situation will far from being resolved and expect to be here all week most likely. Sorry I can't explain more but please know your prayers are greatly appreciated and I know God is listening.


That's so hard, I'm sure, for her and you all, whatever it is, but it's good that you can be there for her. Hugs and prayers in triplicate.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, good heavens, no way could I curl up to sleep reading Stephen King.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, good heavens, no way could I curl up to sleep reading Stephen King.


LOL! Me neither, David reads his books thought before bed often.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just marking a spot so I know what I've read...cleaned a bit in the workroom (now the ironing board won't fold up! So have to make a space for it to stand out of the way). Dagnabbit. I'm about to start finding things to donate...gotta make space. 

Mel, which one are you reading now? I'm off to bed but not reading anything at the moment. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, he mean't Charles and Diana.


Thank you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My belated birthday present to myself.
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


I love mine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I use a lot of leeks anymore, David likes them much better than onions so I either use Leeks, Scallions, or Spring Onions.


I love them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad that everyone is safe and accounted for, I'm assuming that that means that no one has died.


I missed the last news broadcast, so I'm hoping too, that all are safe. There are flood warnings around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you!


 :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thinking of you and your DD during this difficult time. It is almost as hard on the mom as it is on the child. I hope things get resolved soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Please pray for neighbor that things come to a good head by this weekend, I can't say more than that, but she could use some very positive vibes coming her way. And thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Everyone is safe but the storm has caused 19000 homes in south Auckland to be without power, including traffic lights on motorways and streets.
Julie and I are very lucky not to be affected by it. Stu had a precarious trip home from work an hour ago. Flooding around the city and all over our north island today has caused much chaotic situations. Debbie dealt us quite a vicious back hander.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My belated birthday present to myself.
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


I was wondering what was in the box , they are beautiful. . Lots of happy knitting in your future


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> no no - forget the window - you will get it. how about the original plan - just a straight strip down the back. --- sam


Wish I had stuck to my original plan . Oh well this one's finished now , I can always do my original plan next time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Thought I would share a memory with you.
> 
> ...


She is lovely Heather . Blanket is lovely too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all. Staying at my oldest DD's for a few days. She is dealing with a crisis and needs me here. Please keep her in your prayers.
> 
> Positive news, oldest DGD, 17 year old Mya, will be attending the KAP with Marianne and me. She just finished her first sock (of a pair); taught herself.


Granddaughter s sock looks great Gwen, hope you all have fun at KAP. Also hope everything gets sorted quickly for your daughter

The video was a fun watch ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the prayers. Situation will far from being resolved and expect to be here all week most likely. Sorry I can't explain more but please know your prayers are greatly appreciated and I know God is listening.


Sorry to hear this, but it's good you can be with her. Thinking of you both and hoping that things will be resolved very soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Julie, Fan and any other ktpers in NZ, I hope you are safe and dry with ex tc Debbie visiting your shores.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*For Margaret and David*.....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear this, but it's good you can be with her. Thinking of you both and hoping that things will be resolved very soon.


From me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not entirely given up hope, but Nasir said it was beyond his skills. However with one son now graduated as an Engineer, and the other doing Architecture, maybe somewhere down the line? The OT was not very helpful nor encouraging.


I was hoping the OT could get the ball rolling for some help with that., I guess not. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, good jokes????????
> It must be the week for vehicles to catch fire, one if DHs teenager relatives was driving to his job last week & smelled something, just got out when the whole thing went up. Fortunately he wasn't hurt.
> Julie, hope they get the leaks fixed up soon


Golly! To both your post and also Sam's workmen's truck. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i have not died - just a mini vaca - .
> 
> cannot seem to shake this chronic fatigue - even after going to bed before midnight for the last little while. --- sam


I hope you can shake this away Sam, maybe once the weather starts getting a bit warmer you might feel more sorted out? I hope you have found yourself a new doctor also............ Take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, do they go off sale after Easter?


Yes -after all they are only for Easter aren't they? :sm02: Doesn't Easter start straight after Christmas?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i didn't realize you went onto daylight savings time. have you moved into fall yet? --- sam


I am sure someone has already answered this but just in case....... Yes our Autumn started on the 1st March. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't realize you went onto daylight savings time. have you moved into fall yet? --- sam


We've been in Autumn for over a month


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful warm sunny weather here . Thermometer in back garden said 20c but I think that is because the patio area is in full sun and a sun trap, I've cut grass back and front , Weeded and turned over soil in flower beds in back garden so only front garden borders to do but they will have to wait till another day. I'm practising try to stand up straight again without anything creaking . Should sleep tonight . All the plants are growing. Forsythia is in full bloom , funny now I think about it have a few plants all flowering and they are all yellow .BIL planted lots of tubs with multi coloured tulips last year they looked beautiful but this year they are all coming up white


I hope you did sleep well after all that. I love yellow flowers. I wonder why you tulips are all white this time?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> on my goodness margaret - you forgot ohio. --- sam


Aren't you New York time? 
ETA. Yes you are- the time I posted this is the time my Clock says for New York (and the reason for New York being my list is so I know what time it is in Ohio!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all. Staying at my oldest DD's for a few days. She is dealing with a crisis and needs me here. Please keep her in your prayers.
> 
> Positive news, oldest DGD, 17 year old Mya, will be attending the KAP with Marianne and me. She just finished her first sock (of a pair); taught herself.


Oh dear, I hope the crisis passes and all will be well. I am sure she is very glad to have you there with her. Hugs.

Lovely sock, well done DGD!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> how can one be half an hour behind? i thought it went by the hour? --- sam


I will leave this one for Margaret to explain coz I have no idea why it is only half hour difference. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all. Staying at my oldest DD's for a few days. She is dealing with a crisis and needs me here. Please keep her in your prayers.
> 
> Positive news, oldest DGD, 17 year old Mya, will be attending the KAP with Marianne and me. She just finished her first sock (of a pair); taught herself.


Hope the crisis can be sorted and dealt with easily.
Well done to Mya and what fun to have her at the KAP with you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I envy you the nice sunny weather. It will be a while before I can work in my garden. The back yard is so soggy after all the rain we've had. I had a look at my front garden and see that I have holes all over it. I think the squirrels have been digging for tulip bulbs. I don't see anything poking up. I guess I'll have to plant some daffodils to keep them at bay.


Interesting. I like hearing little titbits of information like this from around the world. So daffodils keep squirrels away I gather. :sm10:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how can one be half an hour behind? i thought it went by the hour? --- sam


http://www.worldtimeserver.com/learn/unusual-time-zones/

And I live in one of these hence the half hour behind the Eastern states


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> why no basements? --- sam


No idea why- I would ask the opposite question why basements? Most places here don't have them- maybe a cellar.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Thought I would share a memory with you.
> 
> ...


Aww she is a cutie. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We did see its 'performance' but I must say I was a little underwhealmed!


My recollection is that I couldn't really work out what all the hype was about.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My belated birthday present to myself.
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


I'm trying to convince myslef I don't need to sock sizes in these. That my Hiya Hiyas that I love are sufficient. But I can never find what I want (but then again no matter how many I have that seems to be an issue!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Please pray for neighbor that things come to a good head by this weekend, I can't say more than that, but she could use some very positive vibes coming her way. And thank you very much in advance.


Vibes coming your way now. Hope all will be ok.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Everyone is safe but the storm has caused 19000 homes in south Auckland to be without power, including traffic lights on motorways and streets.
> Julie and I are very lucky not to be affected by it. Stu had a precarious trip home from work an hour ago. Flooding around the city and all over our north island today has caused much chaotic situations. Debbie dealt us quite a vicious back hander.


Glad things are OK for you and Julie. Hope things don't get too bad there for you all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> *For Margaret and David*.....


Thanks Kate. As we have said before you do so well at coming up with cards for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will leave this one for Margaret to explain coz I have no idea why it is only half hour difference. :sm19:


I don't know why- just that it is. Every now and then the idea of shifting to Eastern Time is raised. But two main objections- we don't want to be the same as Victoria :sm02: . And in the West of the state it would be very early by the sun if we moved back half an hour.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I don't know why- just that it is. Every now and then the idea of shifting to Eastern Time is raised. But two main objections- we don't want to be the same as Victoria :sm02: . And in the West of the state it would be very early by the sun if we moved back half an hour.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, Fan and any other ktpers in NZ, I hope you are safe and dry with ex tc Debbie visiting your shores.


We are ok on our hill, but many are coping with landslides, and flooding. There were also the thousands here (mentioned by Fan) who lost power. They encourage you to go electric, but in recent months it has proven one of the first things to go, in emergency.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I was hoping the OT could get the ball rolling for some help with that., I guess not. :sm03:


He was not very helpful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> No idea why- I would ask the opposite question why basements? Most places here don't have them- maybe a cellar.


Do those who have basements also use attic space for storage?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are ok on our hill, but many are coping with landslides, and flooding. There were also the thousands here (mentioned by Fan) who lost power. They encourage you to go electric, but in recent months it has proven one of the first things to go, in emergency.


Glad you are ok where you are.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Do those who have basements also use attic space for storage?


I am no help LOL. I dont have either. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad you are ok where you are.


Thanks Cathy. How are things on the baby front? Now it is April?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy. How are things on the baby front? Now it is April?


All quiet and going well thanks. 3 weeks to go tomorrow. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad to hear that, Cathy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Do those who have basements also use attic space for storage?


We don't tend to use roof space for storage either!
Cellars are usually only used to store wine or garden produce in.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I was awake at 5am again this morning. I wish this sleep pattern would right itself. Very unusual for me. And at 10pm I am falling asleep again. Oh well, could be much worse that's for sure. Bedtime for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We don't tend to use roof space for storage either!
> Cellars are usually only used to store wine or garden produce in.


Often the case here too, that's why we have Garages!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I was awake at 5am again this morning. I wish this sleep pattern would right itself. Very unusual for me. And at 10pm I am falling asleep again. Oh well, could be much worse that's for sure. Bedtime for me.


You are lucky, Cathy, that you do sleep- I don't remember the last time I got a decent 6 to 8 hours, let alone getting to dreaming.
Hope it's a good sleep, and not too early a wake-up!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I hope the crisis passes and all will be well. I am sure she is very glad to have you there with her. Hugs.
> 
> Lovely sock, well done DGD!


I was reading too fast last night and meant to add my positive thoughts, Gwen. Blessings.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Roxanne's plane from NY was delayed, so we will pick her up in Bakersfield this morning. Praying I can find my cell phone. Didn't leave the house yesterday so it has to be here somewhere.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you have a land line or someone else in the house have a cell. Call your cell and follow the ring.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> why no basements? --- sam


No tornadoes Sam so don't need one :sm01:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:



> We don't tend to use roof space for storage either!
> Cellars are usually only used to store wine or garden produce in.


Where do you keep all your 'rubbish' then? My loft is full of suitcases, old toys, Christmas stuff, etc.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Do you have a land line or someone else in the house have a cell. Call your cell and follow the ring.


Did similar. Couldn't find phone, don't know number, couldn't call friends as their number on phone. Thank God for Facebook messenger. Put out message, got calls, found phone! I hate fibrofog.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Often the case here too, that's why we have Garages!


We've got a garage too, but it tends to be a bit damp so not much use for keeping anything other than garden tools, old paint tins and the kids garden toys. Don't think we've ever had a car in it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Where do you keep all your 'rubbish' then? My loft is full of suitcases, old toys, Christmas stuff, etc.


That's what I was thinking mines full of rubbish too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> No idea why- I would ask the opposite question why basements? Most places here don't have them- maybe a cellar.


Here without a basement our houses would be very cold plus we get much more living space for not a big cost.
Here our pipes for water & sewer have to be buried 10+ feet deep to avoid freezing so you have to dig down anyway, may as well keep the hole & use the space.
My basement isn't completely finished but we do have a bedroom down there & a big room with a pool table, that hardly gets used & a ping pong table that I use for sewing my quilts & a sofa & hideabed. Also the furnace room is used for storage & I have a "cold room" for canning & vegetable storage

We lived in an old house without a basement when first married, you feet would almost freeze to the floor????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Do those who have basements also use attic space for storage?


No useable attic space in my house or most of those I know. A few old houses have an attic space


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No tornadoes Sam so don't need one :sm01:


????????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did similar. Couldn't find phone, don't know number, couldn't call friends as their number on phone. Thank God for Facebook messenger. Put out message, got calls, found phone! I hate fibrofog.


Glad you found it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We've got a garage too, but it tends to be a bit damp so not much use for keeping anything other than garden tools, old paint tins and the kids garden toys. Don't think we've ever had a car in it!


Couldn't keep paint in a garage, if we had one, it would freeze solid & then be junk????
I have an old grainery where I store the garden stuff.

Sonja made the comment about tornados, we haven't had one thankfully but when you hear old people killed, it's usually in trailer parks where the mobile homes have no basement so that's also a good reason to have one.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Maggie May is a beautiful little dog. Nice blanket you made for her.


Maggie May looks like a sweetie. Her name suits her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, great card, belated happy anniversary, Margaret.
Heather, cute puppy.
Nikki, have fun with your new needles, you'll have to give us your opinion of them. The only " exotic " needles I have are Cubics which I really like & now use for almost everything, other than that I have metal ones that have been around since I was a kid
Sonja, waiting for a photo of your finished cardigan, that's going to be such a great little set..

I finally blocked a cowl I made several months ago, it reappeared when I cleaned the craft roomð I still have to block the sweater I did I for GD, didn't get in a panic for that as it's too big but better get that done too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, great card, belated happy anniversary, Margaret.
> Heather, cute puppy.
> Nikki, have fun with your new needles, you'll have to give us your opinion of them. The only " exotic " needles I have are Cubics which I really like & now use for almost everything, other than that I have metal ones that have been around since I was a kid
> Sonja, waiting for a photo of your finished cardigan, that's going to be such a great little set..
> ...


That's a beautiful cowl Bonnie, here is a picture of my cardigan not sure whether it makes a nice set and I wish I'd kept to the original plan of doing a straight panel down the back but the cardi is OK


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> We've got a garage too, but it tends to be a bit damp so not much use for keeping anything other than garden tools, old paint tins and the kids garden toys. Don't think we've ever had a car in it!


My garage used to be like that until I had my car stolen off the street. That garage was cleared out quicker than you can ever imagine!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> My garage used to be like that until I had my car stolen off the street. That garage was cleared out quicker than you can ever imagine!


Mine has been turned into a room , don't think I would like a car in it now ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a beautiful cowl Bonnie, here is a picture of my cardigan not sure whether it makes a nice set and I wish I'd kept to the original plan of doing a straight panel down the back but the cardi is OK


Cute! I like the little flowers on it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here without a basement our houses would be very cold plus we get much more living space for not a big cost.
> 
> It's recently become quite popular to dig out under houses and create a basement here, especially in London. In the news last week there were pictures of a million£+ house that had collapsed into the hole being dug underneath! I think building a basement when building a new house is one thing but when they start digging under a house that has been standing for many years that can cause a lot of problems. I think they have to get some really strict building regulations in to place.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's a beautiful cowl Bonnie, here is a picture of my cardigan not sure whether it makes a nice set and I wish I'd kept to the original plan of doing a straight panel down the back but the cardi is OK


That looks cute Sonja. I love the idea of having multi coloured buttons.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Here without a basement our houses would be very cold plus we get much more living space for not a big cost.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! I like the little flowers on it.


Thanks Bonnie . It will do and I've decided to practice embroidery


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> That's a beautiful cowl Bonnie, here is a picture of my cardigan not sure whether it makes a nice set and I wish I'd kept to the original plan of doing a straight panel down the back but the cardi is OK


Very cute set, the only issue I would see is the cardi kinda hides the bow/flower on the dress.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That looks cute Sonja. I love the idea of having multi coloured buttons.


Thanks Angela


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Very cute set, the only issue I would see is the cardi kinda hides the bow/flower on the dress.


That's why I made a shortie cardigan / shrug but I'm still not sure maybe I should just make another dress


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Wouldn't they be digging into the foundations of the house ?no wonder one collapsed


Not sure of the exact logistics. They must have to strengthen the foundations and then go underneath. I don't think I'll be doing it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Do you have a land line or someone else in the house have a cell. Call your cell and follow the ring.


Very good advice! I do that when I have misplaced either the mobile or the cordless.

Hope you've found it * Joy*.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did similar. Couldn't find phone, don't know number, couldn't call friends as their number on phone. Thank God for Facebook messenger. Put out message, got calls, found phone! I hate fibrofog.


Glad that worked!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> We've got a garage too, but it tends to be a bit damp so not much use for keeping anything other than garden tools, old paint tins and the kids garden toys. Don't think we've ever had a car in it!


In Aus. I'd be a bit worried about poisonous wildlife taking up residence in either basement or attic.
I've had damp garages too- that's how come my Passap bit the dust.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here without a basement our houses would be very cold plus we get much more living space for not a big cost.
> Here our pipes for water & sewer have to be buried 10+ feet deep to avoid freezing so you have to dig down anyway, may as well keep the hole & use the space.
> My basement isn't completely finished but we do have a bedroom down there & a big room with a pool table, that hardly gets used & a ping pong table that I use for sewing my quilts & a sofa & hideabed. Also the furnace room is used for storage & I have a "cold room" for canning & vegetable storage
> 
> We lived in an old house without a basement when first married, you feet would almost freeze to the floor????


That is the climate difference factor!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, great card, belated happy anniversary, Margaret.
> Heather, cute puppy.
> Nikki, have fun with your new needles, you'll have to give us your opinion of them. The only " exotic " needles I have are Cubics which I really like & now use for almost everything, other than that I have metal ones that have been around since I was a kid
> Sonja, waiting for a photo of your finished cardigan, that's going to be such a great little set..
> ...


Bonnie do you have a link for the pattern for the cowl!? (pretty please!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a beautiful cowl Bonnie, here is a picture of my cardigan not sure whether it makes a nice set and I wish I'd kept to the original plan of doing a straight panel down the back but the cardi is OK


It makes a very sweet set, Sonja. Well done for perseverance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> My garage used to be like that until I had my car stolen off the street. That garage was cleared out quicker than you can ever imagine!


That would be a motivator!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Here without a basement our houses would be very cold plus we get much more living space for not a big cost.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Bonnie . It will do and I've decided to practice embroidery


I think you show real talent for your embroidery!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you show real talent for your embroidery!


Thank you Julie. I'm having trouble with connecting to the Internet at the moment keeps coming and going waving the tablet all over the place trying to get a signal , don't suppose it will have anything to do with the fact they are working not to far from here upgrading the connection and making it faster ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> They're having a memorial service at Greenwood cemetery in Brooklyn NewYork on Thursday this week for both Joan and her husband Bob.
> Jimmy has been in touch with me, and they're really heartbroken at losing them. They're flying up from Florida to go to the service.


I keep the family in my prayers. Have you heard how Joan's nephew is doing since his transplant?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> No idea why- I would ask the opposite question why basements? Most places here don't have them- maybe a cellar.


We don't have basements or cellars in Texas. I guess we don't need them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie. I'm having trouble with connecting to the Internet at the moment keeps coming and going waving the tablet all over the place trying to get a signal , don't suppose it will have anything to do with the fact they are working not to far from here upgrading the connection and making it faster ????


I had noticed you were 'coming and going' a bit! Hope it comes right soon!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Often the case here too, that's why we have Garages!


We do use attics for storage, but in the summer they are extremely hot! A few years ago, I moved all of my attic stuff to the garage. It was just too hard to get it down by myself. I mainly stored my Christmas things and DD's baby bed. The decorations were not a problem, but the bed was an inconvenience as never used, so collected dust under the bed. It is being used now for my great nephews, and any future grandchild to come!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had noticed you were 'coming and going' a bit! Hope it comes right soon!


Seems to have settled down touch wood . How is the weather your way now as that settled down


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's a PC. I did that and it worked ---THANK YOU.


You are welcome. Glad I could help. I learned it several years ago and have used it so much that I don't have to look at my notes anymore


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for more recipes. I see you're using Chrome. I have been tempted and then had second thoughts....should I or shouldn't I. What advantage is there to using Chrome?


I use Firefox. I was having way too many issues with Internet Explorer. I like Firefox better than Chrome, but both are better than I.E.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Seems to have settled down touch wood . How is the weather your way now as that settled down


Not raining right now, and no noticeable wind- I will hear the early morning news and weather forecast in a few minutes! Glad it has settled! ( mean your internet connection!)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hope it stays nice and quiet for you and Fan and the rest of the nation is not too hard hit. A beautiful sunny day here. I am well enough to go back to work tomorrow so am enjoying this last day at home.


So glad you are better!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I keep the family in my prayers. Have you heard how Joan's nephew is doing since his transplant?


Hi Tami, no I don't know how Wayne is doing? I will ask Jimmy when I'm in touch again. I often wonder about that myself.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Re sugar cookies and ceiling.

For some reason when I clicked on quote reply it only goes to reply screen. Oh well. 

Sorry to hear about the leaky toilet that caused the ceiling repair.

By any chance did those sugar cookies have sour cream in them? If so, I have my grandmother's recipe for sour cream sugar cookies. Yum! They were my dad's favorite. Before, or right after mom and dad were married, dad was target practicing with his bow and arrows. He had an arrow ricochet and hit him in the eye. He was blind in the center of that eye for the rest of his life. Anyway, he stayed with my grandparents right afterwards, so someone was with him. Grandpa didn't like the second rolling of the dough. I guess because each time you roll the dough out it gets a bit tougher. Dad always got those! Well, Grandma was making them when he was there, and he said "You know, if you roll them out once, and just cut in squares, instead of using the round cutter (I don't remember if she had an actual cookie/biscuit cutter or just used a glass) you wouldn't have any second rolled cookies. Guess what she did! And he did himself out of the second rolled batch of cookies! LOL When Amber moved out and started baking, that was what she made my dad for Christmas every year.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Here without a basement our houses would be very cold plus we get much more living space for not a big cost.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Re sugar cookies and ceiling.
> 
> For some reason when I clicked on quote reply it only goes to reply screen. Oh well.
> 
> ...


Sour cream + sugar cookies = delicious!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Please pray for neighbor that things come to a good head by this weekend, I can't say more than that, but she could use some very positive vibes coming her way. And thank you very much in advance.


Prayers for your neighbor!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so cute melody - well done. love the color and the stitch. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Little Charlie Baby Jacket and Hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.
> 
> Finished the sweater today and knit up the hat this afternoon.
> 
> Check in later.????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 5 April '17

Everyone is gone next door - hmmm - Heidi disappears so easily. lol

There is one piece of drywall up and already they are running into problems. An electrical switch led to other electrical issues - we are hoping there doesn't need to be a complete rewire. Also, the sheering strips are of different thicknesses which mean they need to be replaced if they want an even ceiling - which I think would be nice - don't you? lol I didn't go over for breakfast - my breathing was a little ragged earlier this morning.

Baseball practice for one of the boys last night - too bad they can't have them on the same night - it would be less running although it is usually Gary that takes them in the evening.

Something interesting is going to happen yet this week. Tomorrow and Friday it is to be in the mid40's AND we are to have rain/snow both days. I can't believe at the temperature it is going to stick - one would think Mother Nature would save her energy to dump snow somewhere else. THEN on Sunday it is to be 72°. I think her problem is more than PMS.

Roasted Breakfast Potatoes

These easy and crispy breakfast potatoes are the BEST! They are roasted in the oven, made on one pan, and go great with any meal.

PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 45 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 55 MINUTES
YIELD: SERVES 6-8

INGREDIENTS:

2 pounds red potatoes, quartered
1/2 small red onion, chopped
1 red bell pepper, chopped
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon paprika
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.

2. Place the potatoes, onion, and red pepper on a large baking sheet. Drizzle with olive oil and toss until vegetables are well coated.

3. In a small bowl, combine garlic powder, salt, and paprika. Sprinkle the seasonings over the vegetables and toss again until well coated. Season with freshly ground black pepper, to taste.

4. Place the pan in the preheated oven and roast until potatoes are crispy, about 45 minutes.

5. Remove from the oven and serve warm.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/roasted-breakfast-potatoes/

Roasted Rack of Lamb with Basil Goat Cheese Sauce.

prep time: 15 minutes
cook time: 25 minutes
total time: 40 minutes
serves 8

Ingredients

2 (2-3 pound) frenched rack of lamb
kosher salt and pepper
1/4 cup olive oil
4 cloves garlic, minced or grated
1/4 cup fresh oregano
1 tablespoon cumin seeds
zest of 1 lemon
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1 pound carrots, halved if large

Honey Goat Cheese Sauce

6 ounces creamy goat cheesy, at room temperature
1/4 cup crème fraîche or plain greek yogurt, at room temperature
2 tablespoons honey
1/4 cup fresh basil or mint
zest of 1 lemon
kosher salt and pepper

Instructions

1. On a large, rimmed baking sheet, season the racks generously with salt and pepper.

2. In a food processor, combine the olive oil, garlic, oregano, cumin seeds, lemon zest, and crushed red pepper flakes. Pulse until combined. Rub the mixture evenly over both racks. Arrange the carrots around the lamb. Let stand at room temperature for 30 minutes to 1 hour or cover and place in the fridge overnight.

3. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F.

4. Roast the lamb for for 15 minutes, then flip and roast another 10 minutes for medium-rare. Remove and let stand 10 minutes before slicing.

5. Meanwhile, make the sauce. In blender, combine the goat cheese, crème fraîche, honey, and basil until smooth. Stir in the lemons zest and season to taste with salt and pepper.

6. Slice the lamb in between the bones and serve with the goat cheese sauce.

https://www.halfbakedharvest.com/roasted-rack-lamb-basil-goat-cheese-sauce/?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Roasted+Rack+of+Lamb+with+Basil+Goat+Cheese+Sauce&utm_campaign=Daily+Email+%28Copy%29

Asian Sesame Chicken Salad

AUTHOR: EMILY | EMILYBITES.COM
YIELD: 4 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS:

2 tablespoons + 2 teaspoons sesame oil, divided
4 tablespoons rice vinegar
1 tablespoon low sodium soy sauce
1 tablespoon water
½ teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
½ teaspoon + ¼ cup sesame seeds, divided
8 oz raw boneless, skinless chicken, cut into 1-ounce strips
1 tablespoon flour
1 egg white, beaten
12 cups lettuce (I used a mix of butter lettuce and green leaf lettuce)
2 cups coleslaw mix (the dry shredded cabbage & carrot mix, undressed)
1 cup chopped snow peas
1 cup canned mandarin oranges packed in water, drained
¼ cup sliced almonds

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a mixing bowl, combine 2 tablespoons of the sesame oil with the rice vinegar, soy sauce, water, crushed red pepper flakes and ½ teaspoon of sesame seeds. Stir or whisk together to combine and set aside.

2. Place the chicken strips in a gallon zip-top bag and add the flour. Seal the bag and toss until the chicken is coated.

3. Place the beaten egg white in a shallow dish and the remaining ¼ cup of sesame seeds in another shallow dish.

4. Remove each chicken strip from the bag and dip it in the egg whites to coat all sides, then transfer it to the sesame seeds to coat with seeds.

5. When all the chicken pieces are coated with seeds, pour the remaining 2 teaspoons of sesame oil into a large skillet or saute pan and bring to medium heat. Add the sesame-coated chicken and cook for 5-7 minutes, flipping about halfway through, until chicken strips are cooked through. Remove from heat.

6. *To build each salad, place 3 cups of lettuce into a bowl and add ½ cup of coleslaw mix, ¼ cup chopped snow peas, ¼ cup mandarin oranges and a tablespoon of sliced almonds. Slice two strips of the sesame chicken and place on top. Stir the dressing to combine and drizzle the salad with two tablespoons of dressing.

NOTE: *Build each salad to serve! If you're serving all the salads at once then feel free to just mix everything together and divide into four servings. If you're only serving one or two salads, dress the ones you're serving and store the components separately and the remaining dressing in an airtight container in the fridge.

WEIGHT WATCHERS SMARTPOINTS:
7 per serving (SP calculated using the recipe builder on weightwatchers.com)

WEIGHT WATCHERS POINTS PLUS:
8 per serving (PP calculated using a Weight Watchers PointsPlus calculator and the nutrition info below)

NUTRITION INFORMATION:
321 calories, 18 g carbs, 6 g sugars, 19 g fat, 3 g saturated fat, 20 g protein, 4 g fiber (from myfitnesspal.com)

http://www.emilybites.com/2017/04/asian-sesame-chicken-salad.html

Asparagus-Zucchini Rice

Author: JBurley | allrecipes.com
45 m
4 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

2 tablespoon butter
1 onion, chopped
1 zucchini, sliced
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon dried basil
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
1 pinch cayenne pepper
salt and pepper to taste
2 cups water
1 cup uncooked long-grain white rice

Directions

. In a medium saucepan over medium heat, melt the butter and saute the onion for about 2 minutes.

2. Stir in asparagus and zucchini, and saute 5 minutes, or until tender.

3. Season with oregano, basil, thyme, garlic powder, cayenne pepper, salt, and pepper.

4. Cook and stir until vegetables are coated with the seasonings.

5. Pour water into the vegetable mixture, and stir in rice.

6. Reduce heat, cover, and simmer 20 minutes, until the rice is tender.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/45785/asparagus-zucchini-rice/?prop26=healthybites&prop25=6501053347&prop27=2017-04-05&did=142962-20170405

Creamy Sun Dried Tomato Chicken Gnocchi

This Creamy Sun Dried Tomato Chicken Gnocchi is so comforting, simple and satisfying. These juicy chicken tenders with a sun dried tomato creamy sauce and gnocchi will make it to your dinner table in 20 minutes.

Author: Joanna Cismaru | jocooks.com
Course: Main Course
Cuisine: American, Italian
Calories: 553 kcal
Prep Time: 5 mins
Cook Time: 15 mins
Total Time: 20 mins
Serves 4

Ingredients

1 lb gnocchi uncooked
1 tbsp oil from sun dried tomatoes
1 tbsp butter unsalted
1 lb chicken tenders
salt and pepper to taste
3 cloves garlic minced
7 oz sun dried tomatoes drained, keep oil
1 1/2 cups milk I used 3.25 %
1/2 cup half and half
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese
1 tbsp cornstarch
2 tbsp milk
1 tbsp fresh parsley chopped

Instructions

1. Cook the gnocchi according to package directions. Drain and set aside.

2. Drain the oil from the sun dried tomatoes jar into a small bowl. Keep this to use in the recipe.

3. In a large skillet heat the butter and sun dried tomato oil over medium-high heat.

4. Add the chicken tenders to the skillet and season with salt and pepper. Cook the chicken on both sides until no longer pink inside and lightly golden brown. Transfer the chicken to a plate and set side.

5. If more oil is needed in your skillet, add additional sun dried tomato oil. Add the garlic and sun dried tomatoes to the skillet and saute for about 2 to 3 minutes until the garlic becomes aromatic and fragrant.

6. Add the milk, half and half and Parmesan cheese to the skillet.

7. In a small bowl whisk the cornstarch with the 2 tbsp of milk and add this to the skillet as well. Stir or whisk in the sauce. The sauce will begin to thicken from the cornstarch. Cook for about a minute.

8. Stir in the gnocchi and add the chicken back to the skillet.

9. Drizzle some of the sauce over the chicken, garnish with parsley and serve while warm.

Recipe Note: Half and half can be found near the milk and cream in the dairy section of your local grocery store. Half and half is a blend of equal parts whole milk and light cream. It averages 10 to 12% of fat.

Please keep in mind that nutritional information is a rough estimate and can vary greatly based on products used.

*Nutrition Facts: Amount Per Serving (428 g) - Calories 553Calories from Fat 246 - % Daily Value* - Total Fat 27.38g; 42% - Saturated Fat 11.951g; 60% - Trans Fat 0.226g - Polyunsaturated Fat 2.657g - Monounsaturated Fat 9.744g - Cholesterol 122mg; 41% - Sodium 848mg; 35% - Potassium 1456mg; 42% - Total Carbohydrates 43.13g; 14% - Dietary Fiber 4.2g; 17% - Sugars 7.58g - Protein 35.98g; 72% - Vitamin A62% - Vitamin C75% - Calcium31% - Iron20%
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.

http://www.jocooks.com/recipes/creamy-sun-dried-tomato-chicken-gnocchi/?utm_source=JoCooks&utm_campaign=02f9238058-New+Recipes+and+Posts+from+Jo+Cooks+%2F+email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_aba32560a5-02f9238058-35465673

grilled chicken salad lettuce wraps

These grilled chicken salad lettuce wraps are a healthy addition to your lunch. Nuts, grapes, apples and chicken are topped with a honey balsamic vinaigrette.

Author: Jenny B | honeyandbirch.com
Preparation 1 hr, 15
Calories 245/serv 
Calories from fat 107 
Serves 4-6 servings

ingredients

dressing

1 cup low-fat mayo or Greek yogurt
4 teaspoons honey
4 teaspoons balsamic vinegar
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper

salad

4 cups diced grilled chicken breasts
1/2 cup crushed almonds
1/2 cup red grapes, sliced in half
1 red apple, diced
iceberg lettuce pieces

instructions

1. To make the salad dressing, combine the mayo/yogurt, honey, balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper in a bowl. Whisk together until creamy and well-mixed.

2. To prepare the salad, combine the chicken, almonds, grapes, apple and salad dressing in a bowl using a wooden spoon. Stir until the ingredients are well coated with the dressing. Let chill for 1 hour in the refrigerator before preparing wraps.

3. To prepare wraps, put a large piece of iceberg lettuce on a plate. Spoon a generous portion of chicken salad into the wrap.

4. Optional: roll the lettuce to create a wrap and secure using a toothpick.

https://www.honeyandbirch.com/grilled-chicken-salad-lettuce-wraps/?utm_source=Email+Subscribers&utm_campaign=7f4b3997ec-RSS+%2A%7CRSSFEED%3ATITLE%7C%2A+for+%2A%7CRSSFEED%3ADATE%7C%2A&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6ca75104b6-7f4b3997ec-134375081


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Potato Rosti Cake Recipe Is A Taste Sensation

Preparation time - 15 minutes
Cooking time - 45 minutes
Serves - 4 people

Ingredients For Potato Rosti Recipe -:

5 rashers streaky bacon
1½ kg Maris Piper potato, peeled
5 tbsp olive oil
1 small onion
butter, for greasing

How To Make Potato Rosti Cake Recipe

1. Heat oven to 190C/170C fan/gas 5.

2. Dry-fry the bacon in a pan for 5 mins until crisp, then chop into small pieces.

3. Boil the whole potatoes for 5 mins, drain, then place in a bowl of chilled water.

4. When cool enough to handle, pat the potatoes dry and roughly grate into a large bowl. Toss with the oil as you go, to stop them from sticking.

5. Roughly grate the onion and squeeze out any excess juice, then stir into the potatoes along with the bacon.

6. Place a baking sheet in the oven for 5 mins to warm through.

7. Liberally grease a 23cm loose-bottomed cake tin with butter.

8. Scatter the potato over the tin, trying not to pack it down, then dot all over the top with butter.

9. Place on the hot baking sheet and bake in the oven for 1 hr 20 mins until the potatoes are cooked through and crisp on top.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/oven-baked-rosti-cake

Chorizo and Bacon Baked Potato Rosti Recipe

Author: Nial and Helen | pikalily.com
Preparation time - 15 minutes
Cooking time - 45 minutes
Serves - 4 people

INGREDIENTS

4 Large potatoes
1 Large onion
4 Slices bacon, diced
1/2 Chorizo sausage, chopped
2 Tbsp flour
Salt & pepper to taste
Drizzle of olive oil - grease dish
Knob butter

PREPARE YOUR INGREDIENTS

1. Before beginning, preheat your oven to 200°C (180°C Fan) and drizzle some olive oil into a roasting dish ensuring that you grease the sides as well as the base.

2. Now you begin preparing your ingredients by firstly peeling the potatoes and cutting them into chunks before grating. We used our own home grown rooster potatoes for this rosti. As mentioned above we used the Tefal Fresh Express for this but you can use a standard grater for the potatoes.

3. Next up slice and dice your onion and add it to the grated potatoes.

4. To this you then add your diced bacon and chorizo, tossing well with your hands. Add the flour and seasoning and mix.

ASSEMBLE YOUR POTATO ROSTI

1. Once you have all the ingredients mixed you simply transfer them into your greased roasting dish and top with a few tiny knobs of butter.

2. Put this dish into the centre of your oven and cook for approximately 40 - 45 minutes until golden brown and crisp on top. The potato underneath will be soft and the flavour and juices of the chorizo will run through.

SERVE AND ENJOY

1. Once your rosti has cooked, remove it from the oven and serve.

2. You can serve the rosti as an accompaniment to a meal or with a fresh garden salad. If you're not a fan of meat you can substitute it with some grated root vegetables.

HTTP://PIKALILY.COM/CHORIZO-BACON-BAKED-POTATO-ROSTI/

I'm well over my limit but the last two recipes I thought needed to go together.

Sure looks like a wintery sky out there - looks like a brisk wind. It doesn't feel that cold when I open the door. I'm just hoping the weatherman is wrong with the 'snow'. I won't be a bit disappointed if it doesn't snow. --- Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We are obviously watching some of the same recipe sites, Sam! Hope you go into real spring soon! The early news is on- there is flooding and other problems around the country.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 5 April '17
> 
> Everyone is gone next door - hmmm - Heidi disappears so easily. lol
> 
> ...


Seems to be a common issue with remodeling, you start taking things apart, and problems start popping up like dandelions.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Grrrrr... I hate dealing with paperwork and red tape, trying to jump through hoops to get my short term disability going. No one seems to know what they are doing...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Grrrrr... I hate dealing with paperwork and red tape, trying to jump through hoops to get my short term disability going. No one seems to know what they are doing...


From my experience in HR, it's usually the doctor's form that's holding up things. As long as your FMLA leave request is in and STD claim made, you should hear something.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

page 48. Well, it's been an aggrivating 2 days. I have an insulated curtain that covers the sliding doors to the back porch. I closed it when we left at the end of December. I have an upright freezer out there, and one in the basement. I opened the curtain so I could put the rabbit's travel carrier out on the porch where we keep it. Opened the door to a horrific odor! The freezer was running, but not chilling. By the looks of the contents, it had quit chilling right after we left. DD Amber came over with Arriana yesterday. What a great DD I have! She helped me empty it. Good thing I had rubber gloves, and DH keeps face masks in the garage. There was mold 1/2" thick on some of the stuff. Stuff had leaked. What a mess. We put on masks and gloves and used who knows how many garbage bags and filled our big trash can. I could barely move it through the grass. Well, DH sent me a text that neighbors had put their garbage out (we couldn't remember what day pick up was) so I got it out to the road. When they went through picking up, automated pick up lids were open on the neighbors on both sides of us. I was leaving, and ours was open also, but still full. So when I got back I called the collection office, and got that taken care of. Come to figure that they had picked up recycles, not garbage earlier, and the lids had probably blown open with the heavy traffic. It has now been picked up. 

I need to get blood work done for my Dr. appointments in the next few weeks. I can only find orders for one, not 2 drs. So I called yesterday and they were going to fax orders to the hospital. Got there this morning, and no orders. So I will go back on Friday, after calling to find out if they have the orders. I got the needed number today. No way am I going to get stuck twice when I can get blood drawn for both drs at the same time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Here without a basement our houses would be very cold plus we get much more living space for not a big cost.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds crazy, would make the place very unstable, not surprised it would collapse


Very lucky no one was injured or killed. Nobody in the house at the time, not residents or builders.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie do you have a link for the pattern for the cowl!? (pretty please!)


Here you go.

#%##. Won't let me post it???? If you send me your email, I can send it or google knitted-patterns dot com & search lace capelet


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sorry I missed last week's KTP my mom and the weather playing at havoc most all day and night. I have been put on bed rest for a few days, my entire body is swollen, got cutback on a few medications and of course added even more ???? Thanks Sam for starting our party, the recipes read as if calories are hopping onto me as I go along !!
> Ya know what are the doctors thinking, I mean, tell me in a very firm manner to stay in bed no excuses for the next 3 to 4 days. Then next they tell you that will have a couple of medications waiting at the pharmacy. I get home after being shut in a Walmart store or 2 1/2 hours, power outages lights flickering babies crying, women and men are grabbing water, bread milk and eggs. Standard items needed for power outages in GA and in SC also. I could go on but my hands aren't working so great right now and I haven't set up the program for from speech to keyboard????????????
> Hugs Loves and always in my prayers,
> Marianne


Keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We don't have basements or cellars in Texas. I guess we don't need them!


I would think Texas would be one place you would need a basement as a storm shelter


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks Kathy! I do have the iPhone, so I guess I'll just look as I go. I do know the one in London, but I will say that seeing as much as possible is my priority. I don't know if any of the places I'm going have any yarns that are special to that country. I did get the qiviuk in Alaska. I also bought quite a bit in South American. I didn't get any in Spain or Portugal, but I did buy some lace.


You might look some shops up on line, and send them an email before you go to see if they are still open, what the hours will be, what kind of transportation is available, and if they have any yarn local to them. I did that when we took VIA Rail across Canada a few years ago. Got a great response from Romni Wool!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, sorry you came home to such a mess, yuk!, not to mention the loss of the freezer contents.

Sam, the chicken gnocchi sounds good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This time it's the chimney leaking- but Mujib tells me Sajad is on his way over to have a look.


Hope they get all the leeks fixed quickly before any damage can be done, to house your your belongings.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> page 48. Well, it's been an aggrivating 2 days. I have an insulated curtain that covers the sliding doors to the back porch. I closed it when we left at the end of December. I have an upright freezer out there, and one in the basement. I opened the curtain so I could put the rabbit's travel carrier out on the porch where we keep it. Opened the door to a horrific odor! The freezer was running, but not chilling. By the looks of the contents, it had quit chilling right after we left. DD Amber came over with Arriana yesterday. What a great DD I have! She helped me empty it. Good thing I had rubber gloves, and DH keeps face masks in the garage. There was mold 1/2" thick on some of the stuff. Stuff had leaked. What a mess. We put on masks and gloves and used who knows how many garbage bags and filled our big trash can. I could barely move it through the grass. Well, DH sent me a text that neighbors had put their garbage out (we couldn't remember what day pick up was) so I got it out to the road. When they went through picking up, automated pick up lids were open on the neighbors on both sides of us. I was leaving, and ours was open also, but still full. So when I got back I called the collection office, and got that taken care of. Come to figure that they had picked up recycles, not garbage earlier, and the lids had probably blown open with the heavy traffic. It has now been picked up.
> 
> I need to get blood work done for my Dr. appointments in the next few weeks. I can only find orders for one, not 2 drs. So I called yesterday and they were going to fax orders to the hospital. Got there this morning, and no orders. So I will go back on Friday, after calling to find out if they have the orders. I got the needed number today. No way am I going to get stuck twice when I can get blood drawn for both drs at the same time.


What a mess to come home to. Glad you managed to get it picked up and taken away quickly. You wouldn't want that odour hanging around too long!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You might look some shops up on line, and send them an email before you go to see if they are still open, what the hours will be, what kind of transportation is available, and if they have any yarn local to them. I did that when we took VIA Rail across Canada a few years ago. Got a great response from Romni Wool!


Thanks for the info!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

YarnCreations said:


> Mmmmm! Whittakers chocolate - love it, but 12,000 miles from NZ to UK makes it an expensive treat.


Welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi all. Staying at my oldest DD's for a few days. She is dealing with a crisis and needs me here. Please keep her in your prayers.
> 
> Positive news, oldest DGD, 17 year old Mya, will be attending the KAP with Marianne and me. She just finished her first sock (of a pair); taught herself.


Prayers for your DD. Congratulations Mya on the sock! Good teacher grandma!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My belated birthday present to myself.
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Please pray for neighbor that things come to a good head by this weekend, I can't say more than that, but she could use some very positive vibes coming her way. And thank you very much in advance.


Prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Do those who have basements also use attic space for storage?


We use both. Not all of us have basements, though. Our first house was built on a concrete slab. Cold! Basements are good shelter for tornado weather.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie - That cowl is lovely. Are they fixing pins or beads on the bottom?

Sonja - Love that wee cardi!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Home for awhile. Issues still in turmoil so I'm at DD's disposal if I hear of her needing me at her home. I'm exhausted; did take a short nap until I did get a text from her and am wide awake and in touch with her now. You guys are the best. Not up to talking on phone or anything but getting to just check in here is stress relieving....by the way I am a stress eater and stress shopper....neither one good....LOL. Gotta find some humor here somewhere! Just ate 4 chocolate chip cookies and ordered a top (on sale of course/50%off) :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She's got them!


Poledra65 said:


> Please pray for neighbor that things come to a good head by this weekend, I can't say more than that, but she could use some very positive vibes coming her way. And thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We were under severe thunderstorm warning at for a brief time tornado warning early this afternoon. Tornado passed over into neighboring county thank goodness. Had hail and extremely heavy rain and lightning. Still under a thunderstorm watch but for now all all is clear just very wet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Margaret and David so sorry I missed wishing you happy anniversary. Sending you both wishes for many, many more years of love and togetherness.


KateB said:


> *For Margaret and David*.....


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for all in need of them . I'm still waiting for the plumber, so other than that all is ok here. Sunny today but a cold wind spoilt any chance of sitting and enjoying it. So I walked to and from the shop to get some fresh air and exercise. Take care all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just heard from my sister in sweden that my poor aunt was swindled out of nearly all her money before she died . She was in a care home suffering from dementia and as they had no children , the law puts a trustee in charge of her money instead of a relative so no one relative can steal her money . This trustee has stolen 2 million sek which equals 178205 pounds of my aunts money he left her with a few hundred pounds if she had lived longer she would have lost her place at the lovely home where she lived


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie the cowl is adorable; at first though I thought it was a little girls skirt!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, great card, belated happy anniversary, Margaret.
> Heather, cute puppy.
> Nikki, have fun with your new needles, you'll have to give us your opinion of them. The only " exotic " needles I have are Cubics which I really like & now use for almost everything, other than that I have metal ones that have been around since I was a kid
> Sonja, waiting for a photo of your finished cardigan, that's going to be such a great little set..
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....stunning.


Swedenme said:


> That's a beautiful cowl Bonnie, here is a picture of my cardigan not sure whether it makes a nice set and I wish I'd kept to the original plan of doing a straight panel down the back but the cardi is OK


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> page 48. Well, it's been an aggrivating 2 days. I have an insulated curtain that covers the sliding doors to the back porch. I closed it when we left at the end of December. I have an upright freezer out there, and one in the basement. I opened the curtain so I could put the rabbit's travel carrier out on the porch where we keep it. Opened the door to a horrific odor! The freezer was running, but not chilling. By the looks of the contents, it had quit chilling right after we left. DD Amber came over with Arriana yesterday. What a great DD I have! She helped me empty it. Good thing I had rubber gloves, and DH keeps face masks in the garage. There was mold 1/2" thick on some of the stuff. Stuff had leaked. What a mess. We put on masks and gloves and used who knows how many garbage bags and filled our big trash can. I could barely move it through the grass. Well, DH sent me a text that neighbors had put their garbage out (we couldn't remember what day pick up was) so I got it out to the road. When they went through picking up, automated pick up lids were open on the neighbors on both sides of us. I was leaving, and ours was open also, but still full. So when I got back I called the collection office, and got that taken care of. Come to figure that they had picked up recycles, not garbage earlier, and the lids had probably blown open with the heavy traffic. It has now been picked up.
> 
> I need to get blood work done for my Dr. appointments in the next few weeks. I can only find orders for one, not 2 drs. So I called yesterday and they were going to fax orders to the hospital. Got there this morning, and no orders. So I will go back on Friday, after calling to find out if they have the orders. I got the needed number today. No way am I going to get stuck twice when I can get blood drawn for both drs at the same time.


The smell must have been awful . Glad you had help cleaning all the mess up .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Bonnie - That cowl is lovely. Are they fixing pins or beads on the bottom?
> 
> Sonja - Love that wee cardi!


Thank you Kate


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO Tami! What a mess and loss of contents! I can only imagine the smell a I've had a refrigerator incident similar and we had to toss the fridge.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, sorry you came home to such a mess, yuk!, not to mention the loss of the freezer contents.
> 
> Sam, the chicken gnocchi sounds good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had nothing to do with teaching her; she learned socks all on her own! Very proud of her. Mya is a very smart girl;
she is 4th in her class of 300 and a junior in high school. She is dual enrolled in college and high school and when she graduates next year will enter college as a junior (3rd year). Brains and beauty IMHO.


tami_ohio said:


> Prayers for your DD. Congratulations Mya on the sock! Good teacher grandma!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How treacherous! That vile human being should be horsewhipped to say the least!



Swedenme said:


> Just heard from my sister in sweden that my poor aunt was swindled out of nearly all her money before she died . She was in a care home suffering from dementia and as they had no children , the law puts a trustee in charge of her money instead of a relative so no one relative can steal her money . This trustee has stolen 2 million sek which equals 178205 pounds of my aunts money he left her with a few hundred pounds if she had lived longer she would have lost her place at the lovely home where she lived


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just saw on the news that there has been a recall on l0 kg bags of Robin Hood flour with a best before date of April 17, 2018, contaminated with e-coli. I'll have to check mine. It was only on the West Coast but now has been extended to Ontario.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> How treacherous! That vile human being should be horsewhipped to say the least!


That's what I think too . I'm just glad my aunt died before she lost her place in the care home , she was happy there


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Everyone is safe but the storm has caused 19000 homes in south Auckland to be without power, including traffic lights on motorways and streets.
> Julie and I are very lucky not to be affected by it. Stu had a precarious trip home from work an hour ago. Flooding around the city and all over our north island today has caused much chaotic situations. Debbie dealt us quite a vicious back hander.


Glad he could get home though, it makes it so hard when there is flooding and downed power lines.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have no idea. internet explorer was giving me problems so i just switched. --- sam


I have Google just not chrome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Vibes coming your way now. Hope all will be ok.


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope they get all the leeks fixed quickly before any damage can be done, to house your your belongings.


I was really worried about Mum's old Dressing Table that is hard by the leaking window. It is an 1840 so-called French Commode, and although has sustained some damage over the years, quite valuable. I was not wanting to have to move it again- the legs are getting very wobbly, (and the veneer glue is starting to fail).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard from my sister in sweden that my poor aunt was swindled out of nearly all her money before she died . She was in a care home suffering from dementia and as they had no children , the law puts a trustee in charge of her money instead of a relative so no one relative can steal her money . This trustee has stolen 2 million sek which equals 178205 pounds of my aunts money he left her with a few hundred pounds if she had lived longer she would have lost her place at the lovely home where she lived


How awful That is a lot of money to have it swindled away.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Thought I would share a memory with you.
> 
> ...


Lovely girl.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Roxanne's plane from NY was delayed, so we will pick her up in Bakersfield this morning. Praying I can find my cell phone. Didn't leave the house yesterday so it has to be here somewhere.


Oh dear, look in the freezer, Marla found her glasses in her freezer one day. But really, I hope you found it. Have a great time with Roxanne.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, great card, belated happy anniversary, Margaret.
> Heather, cute puppy.
> Nikki, have fun with your new needles, you'll have to give us your opinion of them. The only " exotic " needles I have are Cubics which I really like & now use for almost everything, other than that I have metal ones that have been around since I was a kid
> Sonja, waiting for a photo of your finished cardigan, that's going to be such a great little set..
> ...


That's really pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a beautiful cowl Bonnie, here is a picture of my cardigan not sure whether it makes a nice set and I wish I'd kept to the original plan of doing a straight panel down the back but the cardi is OK


That's great! I really like them together, so cute!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I missed the last news broadcast, so I'm hoping too, that all are safe. There are flood warnings around.


I hope so too. I haven't heard anything today,.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Here without a basement our houses would be very cold plus we get much more living space for not a big cost.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have Google just not chrome.


I think everybody can access Google Liz, Chrome you have to opt in to. I have Chrome, and when it is playing up find IE ok. I also have use Mozilla Firefox. Forget why I stopped.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Interesting. I like hearing little titbits of information like this from around the world. So daffodils keep squirrels away I gather. :sm10:


Yes, I understand that they don't like daffodil bulbs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are lucky, Cathy, that you do sleep- I don't remember the last time I got a decent 6 to 8 hours, let alone getting to dreaming.
> Hope it's a good sleep, and not too early a wake-up!


A lot of people here use their garage for storage and leave their car parked outside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope so too. I haven't heard anything today,.


A lot of the high tide/high water levels have not yet been reached. It can take a day or two for the catchment really to kick in. Especially with big river systems like the Whanganui. Fan was saying just now that a lot of the Bay of Plenty is having to evacuate- around Edgecome. Where, incidentally a very bad earthquake was centred possibly before the millennium.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> A lot of people here use their garage for storage and leave their car parked outside.


Which may not be ideal for the car!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard from my sister in sweden that my poor aunt was swindled out of nearly all her money before she died . She was in a care home suffering from dementia and as they had no children , the law puts a trustee in charge of her money instead of a relative so no one relative can steal her money . This trustee has stolen 2 million sek which equals 178205 pounds of my aunts money he left her with a few hundred pounds if she had lived longer she would have lost her place at the lovely home where she lived


I hope they prosecute him to the full extent of the law and he spends the rest of his life in prison.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, great card, belated happy anniversary, Margaret.
> Heather, cute puppy.
> Nikki, have fun with your new needles, you'll have to give us your opinion of them. The only " exotic " needles I have are Cubics which I really like & now use for almost everything, other than that I have metal ones that have been around since I was a kid
> Sonja, waiting for a photo of your finished cardigan, that's going to be such a great little set..
> ...


Lovely cowl, Bonnie, and the colour is so rich looking. Good job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a beautiful cowl Bonnie, here is a picture of my cardigan not sure whether it makes a nice set and I wish I'd kept to the original plan of doing a straight panel down the back but the cardi is OK


It makes a lovely set. The green button picks up the green dress.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wouldn't they be digging into the foundations of the house ?no wonder one collapsed


The basements are usually dug before the house is built. And if after, the house sits on huge timbers while the basement is being built.

I must have missed something about a house collapsing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are welcome. Glad I could help. I learned it several years ago and have used it so much that I don't have to look at my notes anymore


It happened again and it fixed it. Now, I find another problem. When I open my computer, my email address would show up and my password would be automatically set. My password has disappeared and I haven't been able to retrieve it. I have to input the password each time and it's annoying. Any suggestions to cure that?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I use Firefox. I was having way too many issues with Internet Explorer. I like Firefox better than Chrome, but both are better than I.E.


I had Firefox. Maybe I'll go back to it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, sorry that you're having breathing problems. Please be careful and don't overdo it.

Sounds like Gary and Heidi are going to have some difficulties with their ceiling. Hope it doesn't turn out to be a major overhaul.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard from my sister in sweden that my poor aunt was swindled out of nearly all her money before she died . She was in a care home suffering from dementia and as they had no children , the law puts a trustee in charge of her money instead of a relative so no one relative can steal her money . This trustee has stolen 2 million sek which equals 178205 pounds of my aunts money he left her with a few hundred pounds if she had lived longer she would have lost her place at the lovely home where she lived


That law needs to be changed! You probably won't get any of the money back, but hopefully he will go to jail.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> It happened again and it fixed it. Now, I find another problem. When I open my computer, my email address would show up and my password would be automatically set. My password has disappeared and I haven't been able to retrieve it. I have to input the password each time and it's annoying. Any suggestions to cure that?


http://www.windowscentral.com/how-prevent-windows-10-requiring-password-when-resuming-sleep

See if this helps.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> page 48. Well, it's been an aggrivating 2 days. I have an insulated curtain that covers the sliding doors to the back porch. I closed it when we left at the end of December. I have an upright freezer out there, and one in the basement. I opened the curtain so I could put the rabbit's travel carrier out on the porch where we keep it. Opened the door to a horrific odor! The freezer was running, but not chilling. By the looks of the contents, it had quit chilling right after we left. DD Amber came over with Arriana yesterday. What a great DD I have! She helped me empty it. Good thing I had rubber gloves, and DH keeps face masks in the garage. There was mold 1/2" thick on some of the stuff. Stuff had leaked. What a mess. We put on masks and gloves and used who knows how many garbage bags and filled our big trash can. I could barely move it through the grass. Well, DH sent me a text that neighbors had put their garbage out (we couldn't remember what day pick up was) so I got it out to the road. When they went through picking up, automated pick up lids were open on the neighbors on both sides of us. I was leaving, and ours was open also, but still full. So when I got back I called the collection office, and got that taken care of. Come to figure that they had picked up recycles, not garbage earlier, and the lids had probably blown open with the heavy traffic. It has now been picked up.
> 
> I need to get blood work done for my Dr. appointments in the next few weeks. I can only find orders for one, not 2 drs. So I called yesterday and they were going to fax orders to the hospital. Got there this morning, and no orders. So I will go back on Friday, after calling to find out if they have the orders. I got the needed number today. No way am I going to get stuck twice when I can get blood drawn for both drs at the same time.


How awful about your freeze failing. Is the freezer salvageable or do you have to toss it too? I hope your insurance will cover the loss.

Very annoying when you show up for an appointment and the necessary papers aren't there. I made an appointment to have blood work done this afternoon and when I got there, I asked where I should go to let them know that I was there for my appointment. I was told I had to get in the line-up. What's the point of making an appointment if I have to line up! At least, I didn't have to wait too long.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:30 pm here and I am caught up. Was a gorgeous morning and I took Deuce for a walk around the block. My friend Angela came for lunch and we went to the Dollorama. 

Got a bit more chilly this afternoon. 

Greg showed up after school and stayed for a few hours. Was a nice visit. We had supper together and him and Gage played some video games. He is supposed to be taking me tomorrow to get Gages stuff for Easter. 

Finished the Bella baby jacket this afternoon and whipped up a head band to match tonight. Marianna Mel on Ravelry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard from my sister in sweden that my poor aunt was swindled out of nearly all her money before she died . She was in a care home suffering from dementia and as they had no children , the law puts a trustee in charge of her money instead of a relative so no one relative can steal her money . This trustee has stolen 2 million sek which equals 178205 pounds of my aunts money he left her with a few hundred pounds if she had lived longer she would have lost her place at the lovely home where she lived


How sad is that. Is there any recourse?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wonderful knits Bonnie and Sonja. ❤❤

Prayers for all in need. 

Check in later on????

April the last two knits have been made using yarn you sent me☺☺☺


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think everybody can access Google Liz, Chrome you have to opt in to. I have Chrome, and when it is playing up find IE ok. I also have use Mozilla Firefox. Forget why I stopped.


I'm always asked if I want chrome but as yet, haven't opted in.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I hope they prosecute him to the full extent of the law and he spends the rest of his life in prison.


I agree. What an evil person to do that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A lot of the high tide/high water levels have not yet been reached. It can take a day or two for the catchment really to kick in. Especially with big river systems like the Whanganui. Fan was saying just now that a lot of the Bay of Plenty is having to evacuate- around Edgecome. Where, incidentally a very bad earthquake was centred possibly before the millennium.


I hope the high water doesn't do much damage. Really sorry to hear that some people will have to evacuate. I did see that the power was out for a lot of residents. Hard times for so many.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which may not be ideal for the car!


No, but they don't seem to care. When I get my Benz back, my other car will have to sit outside all summer. The Benz is old so it wouldn't be good for it to sit outside.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

the daffodils sure don't deter squirrels here for sure. Of course that can just mean they don't eat them; I don't know.


budasha said:


> Yes, I understand that they don't like daffodil bulbs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice Melody. I just frogged the dress I was making; can't do lace if I'm not totally focused which I must say I am not right now.
Will get back to it soon.


gagesmom said:


> 7:30 pm here and I am caught up. Was a gorgeous morning and I took Deuce for a walk around the block. My friend Angela came for lunch and we went to the Dollorama.
> 
> Got a bit more chilly this afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> http://www.windowscentral.com/how-prevent-windows-10-requiring-password-when-resuming-sleep
> 
> See if this helps.


Thank you. I tried the first one and it didn't work. Now will try the second option.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen there's nothing like a bit of retail therapy for stress busting! Hope it all works out for DD in a positive way.
Sonja that is terrible about your aunts money, is it possible for the culprit to be charged and family reimbursed?
Gorgeous work yet again re cardigan shrug.
And Bonnie the cowl is fabulous, love that rich purple colour and pattern is super too.
Tami so sorry you had such a horrible mess to cleanup not good at all for your homecoming.
It's been a busy morning for me, after the rain it's sunny today so been hanging laundry outside, and getting housework chores done. Groceries seem to be increasing in price a lot, due to crops damaged here and over in Aussie from the floods lately. 
Now for some lunch, and get into my Darth Vader project, nearly a third done so making progress with it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:30 pm here and I am caught up. Was a gorgeous morning and I took Deuce for a walk around the block. My friend Angela came for lunch and we went to the Dollorama.
> 
> Got a bit more chilly this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Mel. Your fingers are sure flying. I hope that Greg isn't setting you up for another disappointment. Please be careful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> the daffodils sure don't deter squirrels here for sure. Of course that can just mean they don't eat them; I don't know.


I used to plant them in among my tulips and didn't have a problem with squirrels. I see them running all over the place here and they're driving Candy crazy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Where do you keep all your 'rubbish' then? My loft is full of suitcases, old toys, Christmas stuff, etc.


Lots of cupboards inside. Garage or shed- most places have at least a shed. Some of us have so much in our garage that it is well nigh impossible to get the car in it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here without a basement our houses would be very cold plus we get much more living space for not a big cost.
> Here our pipes for water & sewer have to be buried 10+ feet deep to avoid freezing so you have to dig down anyway, may as well keep the hole & use the space.
> My basement isn't completely finished but we do have a bedroom down there & a big room with a pool table, that hardly gets used & a ping pong table that I use for sewing my quilts & a sofa & hideabed. Also the furnace room is used for storage & I have a "cold room" for canning & vegetable storage
> 
> We lived in an old house without a basement when first married, you feet would almost freeze to the floor????


Wow 10 feet deep! Imagine having to replumb. We thought it was a pain here when we only dig down a short way. And yes if you already have a hole it does make sense to use the space (and easier to access the pipes I guess as well).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> http://www.windowscentral.com/how-prevent-windows-10-requiring-password-when-resuming-sleep
> 
> See if this helps.


It doesn't work for me. :sm13:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a beautiful cowl Bonnie, here is a picture of my cardigan not sure whether it makes a nice set and I wish I'd kept to the original plan of doing a straight panel down the back but the cardi is OK


The cardigan looks good- but I'm with you not sure that they make a good set. You lose too much of the dress with the cardigan.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a mess to come home to. Glad you managed to get it picked up and taken away quickly. You wouldn't want that odour hanging around too long!


That's for sure!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks for the info!


You're welcome


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Here without a basement our houses would be very cold plus we get much more living space for not a big cost.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In Aus. I'd be a bit worried about poisonous wildlife taking up residence in either basement or attic.
> I've had damp garages too- that's how come my Passap bit the dust.


We do have roof spaces and under house spaces. The under house spaces aren't usually any use down here (the older houses in the tropics used to be built up to get the breezes underneath them to cool the house. And many of these are now being filled in). And sometimes we will put thing sin the roof. Possums and birds are the most likely things to take up residence in roof spaces.

We do have a big roof space and David has plans to use it for storage later. But it gets extremely hot so need to do something about that first before storing anything but things that can cope with extreme heat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home for awhile. Issues still in turmoil so I'm at DD's disposal if I hear of her needing me at her home. I'm exhausted; did take a short nap until I did get a text from her and am wide awake and in touch with her now. You guys are the best. Not up to talking on phone or anything but getting to just check in here is stress relieving....by the way I am a stress eater and stress shopper....neither one good....LOL. Gotta find some humor here somewhere! Just ate 4 chocolate chip cookies and ordered a top (on sale of course/50%off) :sm09: :sm12:


Prayers definitely continue. I'm glad things have improved enough for you to go home. I know the stress eating.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard from my sister in sweden that my poor aunt was swindled out of nearly all her money before she died . She was in a care home suffering from dementia and as they had no children , the law puts a trustee in charge of her money instead of a relative so no one relative can steal her money . This trustee has stolen 2 million sek which equals 178205 pounds of my aunts money he left her with a few hundred pounds if she had lived longer she would have lost her place at the lovely home where she lived


Gggrrrrrr! Hope he rots in jail.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> People here add rooms above the house. One of my friends added on both ground level and above the house. They have a great house, and no way could I ever afford to add a room or buy a bigger house. I have thought about down sizing, but I love having my family at Christmas, as well as other times. Plus, plenty of room for the boys' visits.


In Jordan almost all the houses had unfinished looking tops. Turned out there were two reasons for this- the first was family related. Each time a sone got married a new story was added for him and his wife and future kids. The second financial- tax was paid once the house was completed. So if you never finished it you never needed to pay the tax on it. I do seem to remember that we were told that the law had been or was being changed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> It happened again and it fixed it. Now, I find another problem. When I open my computer, my email address would show up and my password would be automatically set. My password has disappeared and I haven't been able to retrieve it. I have to input the password each time and it's annoying. Any suggestions to cure that?


You should have a box to check on KP to save the password.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I had Firefox. Maybe I'll go back to it.


Firefox has ad ons. I can go there and block all the ads.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> How awful about your freeze failing. Is the freezer salvageable or do you have to toss it too? I hope your insurance will cover the loss.
> 
> Very annoying when you show up for an appointment and the necessary papers aren't there. I made an appointment to have blood work done this afternoon and when I got there, I asked where I should go to let them know that I was there for my appointment. I was told I had to get in the line-up. What's the point of making an appointment if I have to line up! At least, I didn't have to wait too long.


We won't get the freezer fixed. I'm not worried about having the insurance cover it. I wouldn't know how much the food was worth.

I'm sorry you had to wait in line. It's my own fault with the paper work. I lost it. It just hadn't been faxed over yet.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, nice cowl.
Sonja, love the cardi, love set.it goes together nicely without being matchy matchy.
Carol, thank you I'm glad I found it also.
I'm exhausted. We left at 8:30 a.m. got home at 5 p.m. Went to Poppy Preserve, Jo Ann's, Costco. I'll put up pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:30 pm here and I am caught up. Was a gorgeous morning and I took Deuce for a walk around the block. My friend Angela came for lunch and we went to the Dollorama.
> 
> Got a bit more chilly this afternoon.
> 
> ...


That is beautiful. Mel- I love the darker colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm always asked if I want chrome but as yet, haven't opted in.


I am not sure why I have Chrome, when I have a suspicion I prefer Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Bonnie - That cowl is lovely. Are they fixing pins or beads on the bottom?
> 
> Sonja - Love that wee cardi!


No beads on the cowl, just the pins I used for blocking


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope the high water doesn't do much damage. Really sorry to hear that some people will have to evacuate. I did see that the power was out for a lot of residents. Hard times for so many.


Fortunately people seem to be heeding the warnings. The mid-day news was quite graphic and explicit that people needed to get out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> No, but they don't seem to care. When I get my Benz back, my other car will have to sit outside all summer. The Benz is old so it wouldn't be good for it to sit outside.


But not worth sacrificing a good piece of engineering like a Merc.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard from my sister in sweden that my poor aunt was swindled out of nearly all her money before she died . She was in a care home suffering from dementia and as they had no children , the law puts a trustee in charge of her money instead of a relative so no one relative can steal her money . This trustee has stolen 2 million sek which equals 178205 pounds of my aunts money he left her with a few hundred pounds if she had lived longer she would have lost her place at the lovely home where she lived


If the law put the trustee in place can't your family go after them to make restitution? Seems unfair that they are "protecting " her & the money is stolen & you have no way to get it back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice, Mel. Your fingers are sure flying. I hope that Greg isn't setting you up for another disappointment. Please be careful.


That is rather my thought too. He could just be using you for sex.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had nothing to do with teaching her; she learned socks all on her own! Very proud of her. Mya is a very smart girl;
> she is 4th in her class of 300 and a junior in high school. She is dual enrolled in college and high school and when she graduates next year will enter college as a junior (3rd year). Brains and beauty IMHO.


Wow! What an ambitious girl, you should be proud.

I hope things are better for your DD soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We do have roof spaces and under house spaces. The under house spaces aren't usually any use down here (the older houses in the tropics used to be built up to get the breezes underneath them to cool the house. And many of these are now being filled in). And sometimes we will put thing sin the roof. Possums and birds are the most likely things to take up residence in roof spaces.
> 
> We do have a big roof space and David has plans to use it for storage later. But it gets extremely hot so need to do something about that first before storing anything but things that can cope with extreme heat.


The Ffriend I was staying with in Goulburn seemed to have a lot of rather dangerous wildlife around. Like she was convinced she had a Huntsman spider in her car.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> In Jordan almost all the houses had unfinished looking tops. Turned out there were two reasons for this- the first was family related. Each time a sone got married a new story was added for him and his wife and future kids. The second financial- tax was paid once the house was completed. So if you never finished it you never needed to pay the tax on it. I do seem to remember that we were told that the law had been or was being changed!


LOL !


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> page 48. Well, it's been an aggrivating 2 days. I have an insulated curtain that covers the sliding doors to the back porch. I closed it when we left at the end of December. I have an upright freezer out there, and one in the basement. I opened the curtain so I could put the rabbit's travel carrier out on the porch where we keep it. Opened the door to a horrific odor! The freezer was running, but not chilling. By the looks of the contents, it had quit chilling right after we left. DD Amber came over with Arriana yesterday. What a great DD I have! She helped me empty it. Good thing I had rubber gloves, and DH keeps face masks in the garage. There was mold 1/2" thick on some of the stuff. Stuff had leaked. What a mess. We put on masks and gloves and used who knows how many garbage bags and filled our big trash can. I could barely move it through the grass. Well, DH sent me a text that neighbors had put their garbage out (we couldn't remember what day pick up was) so I got it out to the road. When they went through picking up, automated pick up lids were open on the neighbors on both sides of us. I was leaving, and ours was open also, but still full. So when I got back I called the collection office, and got that taken care of. Come to figure that they had picked up recycles, not garbage earlier, and the lids had probably blown open with the heavy traffic. It has now been picked up.
> 
> I need to get blood work done for my Dr. appointments in the next few weeks. I can only find orders for one, not 2 drs. So I called yesterday and they were going to fax orders to the hospital. Got there this morning, and no orders. So I will go back on Friday, after calling to find out if they have the orders. I got the needed number today. No way am I going to get stuck twice when I can get blood drawn for both drs at the same time.


What a horrid job that would have been clearing out the freezer. Did you lose much stuff- obviously everything that was in it.
And as for the blood how annoying to go there.

Say my doctor yesterday. She was very pleased with my weight loss and BP. Said it even looks like I may be able to drop one of my BP medications next time I see her in 6 months. And especially likely if I can keep losing weight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye I hope things are ok for your neighbors soon.

Fan & Julie, I'm glad you are both on high ground & that Stu managed to get home without trouble.

Melody, lovely set, you sure do them quickly.

Thanks for all the compliments on the cowl, it's some bamboo silk I had left from another project, the lacey part was to have several more repeats but I decided I wanted it shorter


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, sorry you came home to such a mess, yuk!, not to mention the loss of the freezer contents.
> 
> Sam, the chicken gnocchi sounds good.


I have the ingredients on my list for next week! Thought it looked good as well and was organisng meals so on it went.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'd be very surprised if we could do that here without it being approved first. But unlikely the supports would be in place for a basement if not built in originally. Would need some good working and planning to get the supports in without it all falling down I would think.
> 
> A lot of the old London houses have basements- where the servants worked and they slept in the attics!


Here a lot of new houses are built in the cities & moved to their locations ( they call them RTM- ready to move homes)so if a house needed a new basement for some reason, it would be jacked up by a moving company & supported until the new foundation was done


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard from my sister in sweden that my poor aunt was swindled out of nearly all her money before she died . She was in a care home suffering from dementia and as they had no children , the law puts a trustee in charge of her money instead of a relative so no one relative can steal her money . This trustee has stolen 2 million sek which equals 178205 pounds of my aunts money he left her with a few hundred pounds if she had lived longer she would have lost her place at the lovely home where she lived


Somehow that is even worse than family stealing her money- someone appointed by government representatives swindling those they are meant to be protecting from that very thing. What a lot to have taken as well. Hopefully he is caught- not that getting much money back is likely I would imagine. But at least locked away so he can't do it again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Ffriend I was staying with in Goulburn seemed to have a lot of rather dangerous wildlife around. Like she was convinced she had a Huntsman spider in her car.


Bu they are not dangerous. Yes they can bite if cornered (but they are timid and so avoid people) but the bite while painful is not dangerous. I don't like spiders so I always want them out the house but they are more likely to eat insects etc for you than harm you.
We do have dangerous spiders and snakes but so do many other places. And I don't see the poisonous ones often.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is rather my thought too. He could just be using you for sex.


I myself have thought the same thing. I truly do hope that is not the case Liz.

I might be using Greg for sex Julie????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here a lot of new houses are built in the cities & moved to their locations ( they call them RTM- ready to move homes)so if a house needed a new basement for some reason, it would be jacked up by a moving company & supported until the new foundation was done


We call them transportables. That would be an advantage of one the relative ease of adding a basement later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a horrid job that would have been clearing out the freezer. Did you lose much stuff- obviously everything that was in it.
> And as for the blood how annoying to go there.
> 
> Say my doctor yesterday. She was very pleased with my weight loss and BP. Said it even looks like I may be able to drop one of my BP medications next time I see her in 6 months. And especially likely if I can keep losing weight.


The freezer was full ????

Congratulations on the weight loss and future possibility of getting off one of the meds.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, congratulations on weight loss.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> What a horrid job that would have been clearing out the freezer. Did you lose much stuff- obviously everything that was in it.
> And as for the blood how annoying to go there.
> 
> Say my doctor yesterday. She was very pleased with my weight loss and BP. Said it even looks like I may be able to drop one of my BP medications next time I see her in 6 months. And especially likely if I can keep losing weight.


That's great news!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We don't have basements or cellars in Texas. I guess we don't need them!


I was told it's mainly because of there is so often surface flooding when there is a lot of rain and the basements tend to flood a lot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Prayers for your neighbor!


Thank you, they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> page 48. Well, it's been an aggrivating 2 days. I have an insulated curtain that covers the sliding doors to the back porch. I closed it when we left at the end of December. I have an upright freezer out there, and one in the basement. I opened the curtain so I could put the rabbit's travel carrier out on the porch where we keep it. Opened the door to a horrific odor! The freezer was running, but not chilling. By the looks of the contents, it had quit chilling right after we left. DD Amber came over with Arriana yesterday. What a great DD I have! She helped me empty it. Good thing I had rubber gloves, and DH keeps face masks in the garage. There was mold 1/2" thick on some of the stuff. Stuff had leaked. What a mess. We put on masks and gloves and used who knows how many garbage bags and filled our big trash can. I could barely move it through the grass. Well, DH sent me a text that neighbors had put their garbage out (we couldn't remember what day pick up was) so I got it out to the road. When they went through picking up, automated pick up lids were open on the neighbors on both sides of us. I was leaving, and ours was open also, but still full. So when I got back I called the collection office, and got that taken care of. Come to figure that they had picked up recycles, not garbage earlier, and the lids had probably blown open with the heavy traffic. It has now been picked up.
> 
> I need to get blood work done for my Dr. appointments in the next few weeks. I can only find orders for one, not 2 drs. So I called yesterday and they were going to fax orders to the hospital. Got there this morning, and no orders. So I will go back on Friday, after calling to find out if they have the orders. I got the needed number today. No way am I going to get stuck twice when I can get blood drawn for both drs at the same time.


Oh no!!!! That's awful, glad that your DD was able to help you get it all cleaned out and gone. 
Hopefully all will go well with getting all your blood work done at once.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You should have a box to check on KP to save the password.


I do and that works fine. It's just when I log on initially that it bugs me. I'll have to ask my nephew. He may be able to help me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But not worth sacrificing a good piece of engineering like a Merc.


 :sm24: I do enjoy driving it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a horrid job that would have been clearing out the freezer. Did you lose much stuff- obviously everything that was in it.
> And as for the blood how annoying to go there.
> 
> Say my doctor yesterday. She was very pleased with my weight loss and BP. Said it even looks like I may be able to drop one of my BP medications next time I see her in 6 months. And especially likely if I can keep losing weight.


Good news about your weight loss and lower BP.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm off to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye I hope things are ok for your neighbors soon.
> 
> Fan & Julie, I'm glad you are both on high ground & that Stu managed to get home without trouble.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home for awhile. Issues still in turmoil so I'm at DD's disposal if I hear of her needing me at her home. I'm exhausted; did take a short nap until I did get a text from her and am wide awake and in touch with her now. You guys are the best. Not up to talking on phone or anything but getting to just check in here is stress relieving....by the way I am a stress eater and stress shopper....neither one good....LOL. Gotta find some humor here somewhere! Just ate 4 chocolate chip cookies and ordered a top (on sale of course/50%off) :sm09: :sm12:


Oh dear, that is exhausting, I hope all settles for her and you can all relax.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She's got them!


So do you and yours. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard from my sister in sweden that my poor aunt was swindled out of nearly all her money before she died . She was in a care home suffering from dementia and as they had no children , the law puts a trustee in charge of her money instead of a relative so no one relative can steal her money . This trustee has stolen 2 million sek which equals 178205 pounds of my aunts money he left her with a few hundred pounds if she had lived longer she would have lost her place at the lovely home where she lived


Oh my, I hope that they are able to prosecute him and keep him from doing that to anyone else. That is so sad, I'm glad that she didn't end up losing her home before she passed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had nothing to do with teaching her; she learned socks all on her own! Very proud of her. Mya is a very smart girl;
> she is 4th in her class of 300 and a junior in high school. She is dual enrolled in college and high school and when she graduates next year will enter college as a junior (3rd year). Brains and beauty IMHO.


Takes after her granny! :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tami, your DD is awesome! I cannot imagine how smelly the clean-up was! When my freezer accidentally unplugged, I was able to refreeze everything before cleaning it out. That made it much less smelly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Bu they are not dangerous. Yes they can bite if cornered (but they are timid and so avoid people) but the bite while painful is not dangerous. I don't like spiders so I always want them out the house but they are more likely to eat insects etc for you than harm you.
> We do have dangerous spiders and snakes but so do many other places. And I don't see the poisonous ones often.


Right, I thought they were dangerous from Elaine's reaction to it. Also they seemed to have snakes at the bottom of her garden, that were a bit of a threat to her cats.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I myself have thought the same thing. I truly do hope that is not the case Liz.
> 
> I might be using Greg for sex Julie????????


Just so long as you're aware of it, Mel, I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The freezer was full ????
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss and future possibility of getting off one of the meds.


I once lost a freezer full of meat. I can vouch for it not being the nicest task cleaning it out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> :sm24: I do enjoy driving it.


 :sm24: Another favourite of mine was the MGB Midget we had for a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye I hope things are ok for your neighbors soon.
> 
> Fan & Julie, I'm glad you are both on high ground & that Stu managed to get home without trouble.
> 
> ...


We should know by the weekend if the worst is over. Then is on to healing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well! Caught up again, finally, it's knit a row, read a page and reply, knit a row, and repeat. lol I am just finishing up the toe on my first sock of the 2 pair, I didn't knit on much last week for some reason, don't know why, but I sure didn't get much knitting done.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DD was out for a bit, so I got a couple of quilt backs pieced and made progress on a baby size. She's hoping to have her project finished by tomorrow so I'll go back to quilting after that. I had really hoped to get the old machine going but I guess it's not to be. ???? My knee is rather stiff today too...need to be walking more. 

I'm thinking about trying to make a poncho with the granny squares (admit I'm getting a bit bored with it). If I make four squares, and sew them together, it might work. My thumb is better, at least.

Bub got the cortisone shot today so we'll see if it does any good.

Lovely knitting, ladies! 

Off to bed for me. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD was out for a bit, so I got a couple of quilt backs pieced and made progress on a baby size. She's hoping to have her project finished by tomorrow so I'll go back to quilting after that. I had really hoped to get the old machine going but I guess it's not to be. ???? My knee is rather stiff today too...need to be walking more.
> 
> I'm thinking about trying to make a poncho with the granny squares (admit I'm getting a bit bored with it). If I make four squares, and sew them together, it might work. My thumb is better, at least.
> 
> ...


I sure hope that the shot works. 
It's good that your thumb is better, hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great! I really like them together, so cute!


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I hope they prosecute him to the full extent of the law and he spends the rest of his life in prison.


I hope so too


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We were under severe thunderstorm warning at for a brief time tornado warning early this afternoon. Tornado passed over into neighboring county thank goodness. Had hail and extremely heavy rain and lightning. Still under a thunderstorm watch but for now all all is clear just very wet.


Just saw this on my afternoon news. All they mentioned was the state. Glad to hear you were missed.

If anyone knows anyone affected by this, please let them know people everywhere ate thinking of them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> It makes a lovely set. The green button picks up the green dress.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> That law needs to be changed! You probably won't get any of the money back, but hopefully he will go to jail.


No no money back . I'm just wondering if he's done it before , no one is saying


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 7:30 pm here and I am caught up. Was a gorgeous morning and I took Deuce for a walk around the block. My friend Angela came for lunch and we went to the Dollorama.
> 
> Got a bit more chilly this afternoon.
> 
> ...


That is a lovely set Mel beautiful colour, I like dusky pink can't find it here it's all very bright candy pinks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> The cardigan looks good- but I'm with you not sure that they make a good set. You lose too much of the dress with the cardigan.


I'm going to finish my Turkish project hopefully ????
Then I think I'll make another dress to go with cardigan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Gggrrrrrr! Hope he rots in jail.


Me too , she was a kind gentle lady


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, nice cowl.
> Sonja, love the cardi, love set.it goes together nicely without being matchy matchy.
> Carol, thank you I'm glad I found it also.
> I'm exhausted. We left at 8:30 a.m. got home at 5 p.m. Went to Poppy Preserve, Jo Ann's, Costco. I'll put up pictures tomorrow.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If the law put the trustee in place can't your family go after them to make restitution? Seems unfair that they are "protecting " her & the money is stolen & you have no way to get it back.


That's what I and I suspect others would like to do but it cost money and I'm sure they have a loophole in place to protect themselves


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> What a horrid job that would have been clearing out the freezer. Did you lose much stuff- obviously everything that was in it.
> And as for the blood how annoying to go there.
> 
> Say my doctor yesterday. She was very pleased with my weight loss and BP. Said it even looks like I may be able to drop one of my BP medications next time I see her in 6 months. And especially likely if I can keep losing weight.


That is good news Margaret 
My blood pressure is perfect apparently .I have a standing joke with my doctor she takes my blood pressure and shakes her head smiling as it's barely changed over all the years I've been seeing her my reply is she should test it after I've got annoyed at my husband and see how high it can skyrocket then ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> .by the way I am a stress eater and stress shopper....neither one good....LOL. Gotta find some humor here somewhere! Just ate 4 chocolate chip cookies and ordered a top (on sale of course/50%off) :sm09: :sm12:


Whatever gets you through. Sending hugs and love to you and DD.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard from my sister in sweden that my poor aunt was swindled out of nearly all her money before she died . She was in a care home suffering from dementia and as they had no children , the law puts a trustee in charge of her money instead of a relative so no one relative can steal her money . This trustee has stolen 2 million sek which equals 178205 pounds of my aunts money he left her with a few hundred pounds if she had lived longer she would have lost her place at the lovely home where she lived


That is appalling! Is there no legal comeback here?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that the shot works.
> It's good that your thumb is better, hopefully it will stay that way.


From me too. (re: Sorlenna and Bub).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lots of cupboards inside. Garage or shed- most places have at least a shed. Some of us have so much in our garage that it is well nigh impossible to get the car in it.


That's the problem here as many new builds don't have a lot of cupboard space.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> DD was out for a bit, so I got a couple of quilt backs pieced and made progress on a baby size. She's hoping to have her project finished by tomorrow so I'll go back to quilting after that. I had really hoped to get the old machine going but I guess it's not to be. ???? My knee is rather stiff today too...need to be walking more.
> 
> I'm thinking about trying to make a poncho with the granny squares (admit I'm getting a bit bored with it). If I make four squares, and sew them together, it might work. My thumb is better, at least.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that your thumb is all better , hope the cortisone works for Bub


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are lucky, Cathy, that you do sleep- I don't remember the last time I got a decent 6 to 8 hours, let alone getting to dreaming.
> Hope it's a good sleep, and not too early a wake-up!


Better last night, I woke at 6.30am. Yes I know I am lucky I usually sleep pretty well. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Where do you keep all your 'rubbish' then? My loft is full of suitcases, old toys, Christmas stuff, etc.


Garage, shed etc., spare bedroom. I wish I had a loft, we dont tend to have them over here. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie... lovely cowl, really nice colour.

Sonja... as always beautiful cardigan.... :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That's the problem here as many new builds don't have a lot of cupboard space.


I hate the way they squeeze as many houses as possible on a small plot of land , and squeeze 3 so called bedrooms into them , there isn't room for a bed never mind cupboard space . A friend moved from a decent sized 3 bedroom house and bought a new house and was really pleased she had a utility room but the bedrooms were so tiny , in one you couldn't open the door fully as it hit the single bed . I think my upstairs cupboard has more room


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Another favourite of mine was the MGB Midget we had for a while.


That's what DH had when I first met him.....try getting out of that elegantly when wearing a mini skirt! Nowadays I just wouldn't be able to get in or out of it, elegantly or otherwise! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Home for awhile. Issues still in turmoil so I'm at DD's disposal if I hear of her needing me at her home. I'm exhausted; did take a short nap until I did get a text from her and am wide awake and in touch with her now. You guys are the best. Not up to talking on phone or anything but getting to just check in here is stress relieving....by the way I am a stress eater and stress shopper....neither one good....LOL. Gotta find some humor here somewhere! Just ate 4 chocolate chip cookies and ordered a top (on sale of course/50%off) :sm09: :sm12:


Try not to stress too much Gwen. Hang in there, big hugs. Deep breaths. I hope your DD's situation improves quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard from my sister in sweden that my poor aunt was swindled out of nearly all her money before she died . She was in a care home suffering from dementia and as they had no children , the law puts a trustee in charge of her money instead of a relative so no one relative can steal her money . This trustee has stolen 2 million sek which equals 178205 pounds of my aunts money he left her with a few hundred pounds if she had lived longer she would have lost her place at the lovely home where she lived


Oh no, that is criminal! How awful. :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A lot of the high tide/high water levels have not yet been reached. It can take a day or two for the catchment really to kick in. Especially with big river systems like the Whanganui. Fan was saying just now that a lot of the Bay of Plenty is having to evacuate- around Edgecome. Where, incidentally a very bad earthquake was centred possibly before the millennium.


Not good. I hope everyone is safe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a horrid job that would have been clearing out the freezer. Did you lose much stuff- obviously everything that was in it.
> And as for the blood how annoying to go there.
> 
> Say my doctor yesterday. She was very pleased with my weight loss and BP. Said it even looks like I may be able to drop one of my BP medications next time I see her in 6 months. And especially likely if I can keep losing weight.


Good job on the weight loss and good news from doctor also. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> That's what DH had when I first met him.....try getting out of that elegantly when wearing a mini skirt! Nowadays I just wouldn't be able to get in or out of it, elegantly or otherwise! :sm06: :sm09:


So did mine. I felt like I was sitting on a tin tray skidding along the road on my bum! That soon had to go - there was no room for a carry cot in the back! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right, I thought they were dangerous from Elaine's reaction to it. Also they seemed to have snakes at the bottom of her garden, that were a bit of a threat to her cats.


Cats love to play with the snakes- and they don't learn so even if they are bitten and survive as soon as they are better they head back to find the snake!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD was out for a bit, so I got a couple of quilt backs pieced and made progress on a baby size. She's hoping to have her project finished by tomorrow so I'll go back to quilting after that. I had really hoped to get the old machine going but I guess it's not to be. ???? My knee is rather stiff today too...need to be walking more.
> 
> I'm thinking about trying to make a poncho with the granny squares (admit I'm getting a bit bored with it). If I make four squares, and sew them together, it might work. My thumb is better, at least.
> 
> ...


Hope the cortisone works.
At least with your thmb feeling better easeir to do your quilting etc. Amazing how useful that one little thing is.u


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Margaret
> My blood pressure is perfect apparently .I have a standing joke with my doctor she takes my blood pressure and shakes her head smiling as it's barely changed over all the years I've been seeing her my reply is she should test it after I've got annoyed at my husband and see how high it can skyrocket then ????


Whereas mine goes up when she takes it. White Coat Syndrome- no idea why as she is lovely and I'm not bothered by doctors in any way. Have many friends who are doctors and a DD. And yet always up when she takes it- she keeps saying she shouldn't take it and rely on my readings or as yesterday the nurses.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's the problem here as many new builds don't have a lot of cupboard space.


Our older ones tended not to but the newer ones almost always have builtins in the bedrooms (even not enough for hoarders like us!
Having said that the last place we bought had no bedroom cupboards and it was new.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Garage, shed etc., spare bedroom. I wish I had a loft, we dont tend to have them over here. :sm19:


When I was out today walked past a business that specialised in loft conversions!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> When I was out today walked past a business that specialised in loft conversions!


 :sm24: LOL. Fancy that!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I spent over an hour on the phone with Jynx yesterday. She's in great spirits and although very frustrated that this has taken another backward step, she's confident that this will have a good outcome. All of the mesh has been removed and the wound is healing nicely. They're still waiting on decision to go home or to some kind of facility. I suggested a facility so she can stay on IV drugs and have insurance pay. She's not allowed even to get out of bed by herself yet so still needs care available 24 hours. She should know today or tomorrow. All other health factors are good so keeping the prayers going and fingers crossed. She thanks everyone for their kind thoughts.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I spent over an hour on the phone with Jynx yesterday. She's in great spirits and although very frustrated that this has taken another backward step, she's confident that this will have a good outcome. All of the mesh has been removed and the wound is healing nicely. They're still waiting on decision to go home or to some kind of facility. I suggested a facility so she can stay on IV drugs and have insurance pay. She's not allowed even to get out of bed by herself yet so still needs care available 24 hours. She should know today or tomorrow. All other health factors are good so keeping the prayers going and fingers crossed. She thanks everyone for their kind thoughts.


Thanks for that Rookie. All good wishes to Jynx and fingers crossed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks for that Rookie. All good wishes to Jynx and fingers crossed.


From me too....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Better last night, I woke at 6.30am. Yes I know I am lucky I usually sleep pretty well. :sm24:


That is a lot better than my usual 3 to 4 a.m.!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hate the way they squeeze as many houses as possible on a small plot of land , and squeeze 3 so called bedrooms into them , there isn't room for a bed never mind cupboard space . A friend moved from a decent sized 3 bedroom house and bought a new house and was really pleased she had a utility room but the bedrooms were so tiny , in one you couldn't open the door fully as it hit the single bed . I think my upstairs cupboard has more room


I accidentally, the other day, referred to my spare bedroom as a 'cupboard'! Although at least you can fit a single bed in, no room for a chest of drawers however.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's what DH had when I first met him.....try getting out of that elegantly when wearing a mini skirt! Nowadays I just wouldn't be able to get in or out of it, elegantly or otherwise! :sm06: :sm09:


LOL !!!!!! I was around 21 /22 years old when we had that one, I think it was mini skirts at the time. Mum loved haring around in it, especially with one of her favourite old cronies. They are low slung!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not good. I hope everyone is safe.


No mention of persons as casualties, other than the awful clean up they face when allowed back home maybe in 72 hours time I think it was they said on the late news. It did not look good for the farm animals though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> So did mine. I felt like I was sitting on a tin tray skidding along the road on my bum! That soon had to go - there was no room for a carry cot in the back! :sm16: :sm16:


LOL! I have traveled long distances curled up in the 'luggage' space at the back, so a friend had the opportunity of being driven in ours. Mum had driven over from Rotorua to Hamilton so we could ride home in her- (the MGB) we did take turns though. This would have to be before seat belt regulations came in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cats love to play with the snakes- and they don't learn so even if they are bitten and survive as soon as they are better they head back to find the snake!


Elaine had an elaborate inside outside cat cage, but apparently sometimes the snakes would get into it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for that Rookie. All good wishes to Jynx and fingers crossed.


From me too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I spent over an hour on the phone with Jynx yesterday. She's in great spirits and although very frustrated that this has taken another backward step, she's confident that this will have a good outcome. All of the mesh has been removed and the wound is healing nicely. They're still waiting on decision to go home or to some kind of facility. I suggested a facility so she can stay on IV drugs and have insurance pay. She's not allowed even to get out of bed by herself yet so still needs care available 24 hours. She should know today or tomorrow. All other health factors are good so keeping the prayers going and fingers crossed. She thanks everyone for their kind thoughts.


Good thats she's feeling bright. And the wound sounds like it is doing all the right things. It will be very slow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for that Rookie. All good wishes to Jynx and fingers crossed.


And from me.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9am and I am going to be calling the psychiatrist office. I think Gage is having adverse reactions to the new medication. I want to discuss this with her. I feel for my son. Poor kid. I know the struggle I went through growing up with anxiety and depression. Puberty. It is all hitting him at once and my heart is breaking for him. Mama bear is going to get this dealt with. He needs to be a boy. Enjoy things and be a kid while he is a kid. I will explain more later on. 

Julie I hope I did not offend you. I prob shouldn't have responded the way I did. It was not meant in a bad way. But I am grateful for your caring about me. Hugs to you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am and I am going to be calling the psychiatrist office. I think Gage is having adverse reactions to the new medication. I want to discuss this with her. I feel for my son. Poor kid. I know the struggle I went through growing up with anxiety and depression. Puberty. It is all hitting him at once and my heart is breaking for him. Mama bear is going to get this dealt with. He needs to be a boy. Enjoy things and be a kid while he is a kid. I will explain more later on.
> 
> Julie I hope I did not offend you. I prob shouldn't have responded the way I did. It was not meant in a bad way. But I am grateful for your caring about me. Hugs to you.


I'm sorry to hear that. Hope the doc can get him adjusted. Y'all have all been through a lot the last couple of years. Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am and I am going to be calling the psychiatrist office. I think Gage is having adverse reactions to the new medication. I want to discuss this with her. I feel for my son. Poor kid. I know the struggle I went through growing up with anxiety and depression. Puberty. It is all hitting him at once and my heart is breaking for him. Mama bear is going to get this dealt with. He needs to be a boy. Enjoy things and be a kid while he is a kid. I will explain more later on.
> 
> Julie I hope I did not offend you. I prob shouldn't have responded the way I did. It was not meant in a bad way. But I am grateful for your caring about me. Hugs to you.


I hope it is something that settles after a short while. Some side effects only last for a while until the body gets used to them- or a lower dose to start with. But the doctor is the one to give the best advice


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hate the way they squeeze as many houses as possible on a small plot of land , and squeeze 3 so called bedrooms into them , there isn't room for a bed never mind cupboard space . A friend moved from a decent sized 3 bedroom house and bought a new house and was really pleased she had a utility room but the bedrooms were so tiny , in one you couldn't open the door fully as it hit the single bed . I think my upstairs cupboard has more room


By cupboard, do you mean what we would call a closet, or is it more like a built in cabinet? Our bedroom closet is very small (older house...maybe people didn't have so many clothes when it was built?) and not big enough for one person, much less both of us. :sm16:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for that Rookie. All good wishes to Jynx and fingers crossed.


I'll echo the sentiment. Sending positive thoughts!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> By cupboard, do you mean what we would call a closet, or is it more like a built in cabinet? Our bedroom closet is very small (older house...maybe people didn't have so many clothes when it was built?) and not big enough for one person, much less both of us. :sm16:


Yes more like a closet


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well! Caught up again, finally, it's knit a row, read a page and reply, knit a row, and repeat. lol I am just finishing up the toe on my first sock of the 2 pair, I didn't knit on much last week for some reason, don't know why, but I sure didn't get much knitting done.


Good idea! I need to wind some hanks so I can get started on my projects. I don't know why I'm procrastinating about doing the hanks! I have it on my must do today list!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> When I was out today walked past a business that specialised in loft conversions!


And I've started getting ads for them along with glass garden veranda conversions which is a new one for me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I spent over an hour on the phone with Jynx yesterday. She's in great spirits and although very frustrated that this has taken another backward step, she's confident that this will have a good outcome. All of the mesh has been removed and the wound is healing nicely. They're still waiting on decision to go home or to some kind of facility. I suggested a facility so she can stay on IV drugs and have insurance pay. She's not allowed even to get out of bed by herself yet so still needs care available 24 hours. She should know today or tomorrow. All other health factors are good so keeping the prayers going and fingers crossed. She thanks everyone for their kind thoughts.


Fingers crossed here . Hope she continues to heal nicely and that it's a very long time before she need a hospital visit again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I accidentally, the other day, referred to my spare bedroom as a 'cupboard'! Although at least you can fit a single bed in, no room for a chest of drawers however.


I have 3 double size bedrooms lots of space to fit wardrobes drawers etc in . Although son has the largest bedroom which is an L shape , for some reason I just cannot sleep in that room it creeps me out . OK to go into but I lasted a month trying to sleep in there before I changed rooms


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am and I am going to be calling the psychiatrist office. I think Gage is having adverse reactions to the new medication. I want to discuss this with her. I feel for my son. Poor kid. I know the struggle I went through growing up with anxiety and depression. Puberty. It is all hitting him at once and my heart is breaking for him. Mama bear is going to get this dealt with. He needs to be a boy. Enjoy things and be a kid while he is a kid. I will explain more later on.
> 
> Julie I hope I did not offend you. I prob shouldn't have responded the way I did. It was not meant in a bad way. But I am grateful for your caring about me. Hugs to you.


Mel, I don't know the adverse reactions Gage is having, but as a school teacher for many years, I saw how children reacted when their ADD meds were changed. At first, many became very subdued, and somewhat "out of it", but when the meds adjusted, they acted more normally. Many children also eat a lot less. My DD didn't have a problem eating, but I saw a lot of untouched lunches in the cafeteria for children on meds. Time also helps with this. I hope the doc will be able to help you so that Gage will begin to have success.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you for the update on Jynx. I know she is ready to go home, but a rehab facility might be a better choice. I am so glad that the healing is improving.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD was out for a bit, so I got a couple of quilt backs pieced and made progress on a baby size. She's hoping to have her project finished by tomorrow so I'll go back to quilting after that. I had really hoped to get the old machine going but I guess it's not to be. ???? My knee is rather stiff today too...need to be walking more.
> 
> I'm thinking about trying to make a poncho with the granny squares (admit I'm getting a bit bored with it). If I make four squares, and sew them together, it might work. My thumb is better, at least.
> 
> ...


I hope the shot gives Bub some relief & your thumb is on the mend


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Luke was out on the golf course with his daddy last week. He had a great time until he tried to jump over a large puddle and fell in! The views from this golf course are quite outstanding!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hate the way they squeeze as many houses as possible on a small plot of land , and squeeze 3 so called bedrooms into them , there isn't room for a bed never mind cupboard space . A friend moved from a decent sized 3 bedroom house and bought a new house and was really pleased she had a utility room but the bedrooms were so tiny , in one you couldn't open the door fully as it hit the single bed . I think my upstairs cupboard has more room


That's crazy, they make tiny rooms just so they can call it 3 bedrooms. It would make more sense to have only 2 larger rooms
Do your houses not have built in closets? I've seen some of those house hunter international programs & know many European houses don't. My smallest bedroom, also known as my sewing/craft room is about 10 X12 feet but has a fairly large closet, about 3ft deep & 4ft wide so it holds a lot


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> So did mine. I felt like I was sitting on a tin tray skidding along the road on my bum! That soon had to go - there was no room for a carry cot in the back! :sm16: :sm16:


????????. Nothing so "sporty" here, DH had & still has a 1/2 ton so instead of my bum on the road, I need a ladder to get in????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fingers crossed here . Hope she continues to heal nicely and that it's a very long time before she need a hospital visit again


She sure has seen the inside of hospital rooms more than should have been.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I spent over an hour on the phone with Jynx yesterday. She's in great spirits and although very frustrated that this has taken another backward step, she's confident that this will have a good outcome. All of the mesh has been removed and the wound is healing nicely. They're still waiting on decision to go home or to some kind of facility. I suggested a facility so she can stay on IV drugs and have insurance pay. She's not allowed even to get out of bed by herself yet so still needs care available 24 hours. She should know today or tomorrow. All other health factors are good so keeping the prayers going and fingers crossed. She thanks everyone for their kind thoughts.


The poor woman has sure had a terrible ordeal the last couple of years, I hope this is the last & she will be well soon.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pretty golf course! I have played golf, but don't have anyone to play with, so gave it up. It is pretty expensive to do. I guess I'm spending my money on traveling!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, lovely view from the golf course, I'm sure Luke had fun, I hope his dad had a big garbage bag to wrap him in so their was no mud in the car????????
Melody, hope you get the meds sorted out for Gage. Is he better behaved toward you recently? I hope so.

I just got the GKs out the door to school & the kitchen cleaned ip, need to get off here & vacuum the house, so much dirt & dead grass tracks in this time of year.
It's supposed to. Be quite warm here today, 16C/64F but very grey looking this morning. The wind howled & the house shook all night, I hate wind???? The snow is mostly gone & some areas are drying up.
We are going to dinner theatre in Spruce Lake ( a town of 100 -9 miles from here where I grew up) tonight. It's their big fundraiser to keep their community hall going & is usually really good


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the update Rookie. I agree and hope she goes with the facility vs going home.



RookieRetiree said:


> I spent over an hour on the phone with Jynx yesterday. She's in great spirits and although very frustrated that this has taken another backward step, she's confident that this will have a good outcome. All of the mesh has been removed and the wound is healing nicely. They're still waiting on decision to go home or to some kind of facility. I suggested a facility so she can stay on IV drugs and have insurance pay. She's not allowed even to get out of bed by herself yet so still needs care available 24 hours. She should know today or tomorrow. All other health factors are good so keeping the prayers going and fingers crossed. She thanks everyone for their kind thoughts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

There was some discussion the other day about plants that deter deer. I got this in my email today & thought you might be interested

http://www.brecksbulbs.ca/category/deer-7-resistant-sale?p=1216155&uid=IhMH96U0H440P0wwbh9R&r=040617BC&utm_source=em&utm_medium=spec&lm=bcsp&spMailingID=345586&spUserID=NzIzMzAxODcxS0&spJobID=280045426&spReportId=MjgwMDQ1NDI2S0


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning to all. Things have settled down considerably here; won't go into detail about the situation at DD's except to say she now has many answers and truths that she needed in order to make some serious decisions with a clear head. Still much to work through but not in such a state of shock (it's been as if she had been hit by a huge truck) and is able to function more normally. Your prayers have been a blessing.

Sorlenna I sure hope the shot will be helpful for Bub. I read quickly to catch up so if I missed anyone in need of prayer know I pray for all here daily and sending {{{hugs}}} for everyone. I'm about to shower (boy do I need one!) and dress to go out and run a few errands I need to do. We had more storms during the night/wee hours of the morning but today is clear and calm though considerably cooler (upper 50s). Temps will be upper 70s and low 80 the next couple of days. Take care and TTYL!.....gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Luke was out on the golf course with his daddy last week. He had a great time until he tried to jump over a large puddle and fell in! The views from this golf course are quite outstanding!


Luke looks as if he's been doing some growing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 6 April '17

"Windy with rain developing this afternoon. Temps nearly steady in the mid to upper 30s. Winds NW at 25 to 35 mph. Chance of rain 100%. Rainfall near a quarter of an inch. Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph." That is our forecast for the rest of the day. The rest of the week the temps are to go up every day and be dry. I'm so glad Mother Nature felt better today and didn't send the snow.

Heidi and her mother are sewing (at Phyllis's) on the pillow case dresses they are getting ready for when Bailee leaves for the D.M. for a month in June. She would like 200 of them. Not sure they will get quite that many - fabric is not cheap. They have close to a hundred cut out and maybe half of them sewed up.

When Heidi gets home we are going to felt the bag I made some time ago. I told her I would wait for her - it's just nice to have someone around when you do something for the first time - in theory we both know what to do - doing it is something else.

I like the following recipe for several reasons. One could add meat and make lunch out of it - or add a couple of sunny side up eggs for breakfast.

Crispy Baked Black Bean and Sweet Potato Tacos

Author: Izzy | shelikesfood.com
Recipe type: Dinner, Gluten Free, Vegetarian
Prep time: 20 mins
Cook time: 10 mins
Total time: 30 mins
Serves: 8

Ingredients

1 cup refried black beans
1 cup sweet potato puree, homemade or canned*
1 cup grated cheese
8 corn tortillas
Olive oil

Avocado Salsa (optional)

1 large avocado, diced
1 tomato, small diced
¼ cup chopped red onion
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tablespoon chopped cilantro
Juice of 1 lime
Salt, to taste

Instructions

1. Pre-heat oven to 450 F. Line a large baking sheet with parchment paper and brush with a small amount of olive oil.

NOTE: If corn tortillas aren't very pliable you may need to warm on the stove or microwave for about 5 seconds each before assembling tacos.

2. Spread about 1 tablespoon of refried beans on half of the tortilla and top with 1 tablespoon sweet potato and a sprinkling of cheese. Fold tortilla over and repeat with remaining ingredients.

3. Brush the top of each taco with a small amount of olive oil and bake for about 10 minutes, flipping once.

4. Make the avocado salsa while tacos are baking. Add all ingredients to a medium sized bowl and mix until combined.

5. Let tacos cool for a few minutes before eating and top with avocado salsa, if desired.

Note: *I make my sweet potato puree by peeling and dicing a medium sized sweet potato and steaming until fork tender, 15-20 mins. I then mash the cooked sweet potato with a fork.

http://www.shelikesfood.com/1/post/2017/04/crispy-baked-black-bean-sweet-potato-tacos.html

SOFT AND CHEWY LEMON COCONUT COOKIES

AUTHOR: Sarah | makingthymeforhealth.com
PREP TIME: 10
COOK TIME: 12
TOTAL TIME: 22
YIELD: 16

INGREDIENTS:

1/3 cup solid-state coconut oil*
1/2 cup coconut sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 tablespoon lemon zest (about 1 lemon)
1 tablespoon lemon juice
2 tablespoons non-dairy milk
1/2 cup unsweetened shredded coconut
1 cup Bob's Red Mill Almond Flour
1 cup oat flour**
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoons salt

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat the oven to 350°F then line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2. In the bowl of a stand mixer with a paddle attachment (or a large bowl using a hand mixer) combine coconut oil and coconut sugar. Mix on high for 1 minute then add vanilla extract, lemon zest, lemon juice and almond milk. Continue to mix for another 15 seconds.

3. With the mixer running add the shredded coconut, almond flour, oat flour, baking soda, and salt. Continue to mix for about 20 seconds, until a dough forms. Using a spatula, scrape down the sides and bottom of the bowl in between mixing to assure all of the ingredients are combined.

4. Using a scooper or a spoon, scoop out about 1 and 1/2 tablespoons of dough at a time. Arrange them on the baking sheet with about 2 inches in between each. Gently press down to flatten.

5. Bake in the oven for 12-13 minutes, until edges are light golden brown.

6. Allow to cool for at least 15 minutes before serving.

NOTE: Leftovers can be stored in an airtight container for up to 5 days. You can also freeze the balls before baking and bake from frozen when ready to eat.

*If your coconut oil is rock solid, microwave it (without the lid) for 10 seconds to soften. Vegan butter will work in place of coconut oil but the texture is softer with coconut oil. You can also use a combo of both, if you prefer.

**Be sure to use certified gluten-free oat flour for allergies.

http://makingthymeforhealth.com/lemon-coconut-cookies/

Almond Flour Cake with Lemon

Flourless Lemon Almond Cake-a light, fluffy, and gluten-free dessert made with almond flour, eggs, and sugar. Simple and perfect for any holiday or party!

YIELD: 12 servings
PREP TIME: 20 minutes
COOK TIME: 30 minutes
TOTAL TIME: 55 minutes

Ingredients:

4 large eggs, whites and yolks separated
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar, divided
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon pure almond extract
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar
1 1/2 cups Bob's Red Mill Almond Flour
1 teaspoon baking powder (I recommend aluminum free)
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
Zest of 2 medium lemons (about 2 tablespoons)
Optional for serving: sliced berries, toasted slivered almonds, whipped cream

Directions:

1. Place a rack in the center of your oven and preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly grease an 8-inch round pan with butter or coconut oil, coating the bottom and all the way up the sides. Line the bottom with parchment paper, then coat again. Sprinkle 2 tablespoons sugar into the bottom of the pan.

2. In the bowl of a standing mixer fitted with the whisk attachment or a large mixing bowl, place the egg whites, 1/4 cup sugar, vanilla extract, almond extract, and cream of tartar. With an electric mixer (or stand mixer) beat the egg whites on low speed until they become foamy, then increase the speed to high and continue to beat until they form soft peaks.

3. Reduce the mixer speed to low, then gradually add the remaining 1/4 cup sugar. Continue mixing on low speed until combined. Set aside.

4. In a separate bowl, stir together the almond flour, baking powder, and salt.

5. Add the egg yolks, then stir to combine. The dough will be very thick, dry, and crumbly.

6. Working 1/2 cup at a time, gently fold in the egg whites, completely incorporating them between each addition. The batter will be very thick at first but will lighten as you progress. Fold in the lemon zest.

7. Scrape the cake batter into the prepared pan and smooth the top.

8. Bake on the center rack for 28 to 32 minutes, until it is light golden brown and a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean.

9. Remove from the oven, place on a wire rack, and let cool in the pan for 5 minutes.

10. Run a sharp knife along the edge of the cake to loosen it, then gently turn the cake out onto a serving plate and let cool completely.

11. Serve with berries, almonds, and whipped cream, as desired.

NOTE: To freeze the cake, let it cool completely, then tightly wrap it in plastic and place in the freezer. Let it thaw in the refrigerator overnight before serving. The cake can be frozen for up to 2 months.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 (of 12), without toppings - Amount Per Serving: Calories: 142 - Total Fat: 9g - Saturated Fat: 1g - Cholesterol: 62mg - Sodium: 52mg - Carbohydrates: 13g - Fiber: 2g - Sugar: 11g - Protein: 5g

http://www.wellplated.com/almond-flour-cake/

AWESOME CHILI SEASONING MIX

Author: Judith Hannemann
Serves: 1

INGREDIENTS

4 tsp chili powder
1 tsp crushed red pepper
1 tbs dried minced onion
2 tbs flour
1 tbs dried, minced garlic
2 tsp white sugar
1 tsp salt
2 tsp ground cumin
2 tsp dried parsley
1 tsp dried basil
¼ tsp black pepper

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Mix all ingredients together.

2. Store in an air-tight container.

NOTE: One recipe of mix will season a chili made with 1 lb ground beef and a 15 oz can of tomatoes.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/awesome-chili-seasoning-mix/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28The+Midnight+Baker%29#

VEGAN CREAM CHEESE FROSTING

Creamy vegan cream cheese frosting made with only a few basic whole food ingredients.

Author: Julia | theroastedroot.com
COURSE: DESSERT
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 15 MINUTES
SERVINGS: 2 CUPS

INGREDIENTS

2 cups raw cashews soaked overnight
1/3 cup + 1 tablespoon pure maple syrup
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice to taste
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1/8 teaspoon sea salt

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Soak the cashews in water overnight, or at least 3 hours. Drain cashews and pat dry.

2. Add the cashews to a food processor and process until a thick paste has formed. You'll need to stop the food processor and scrape the sides several times - this will take a couple of minutes!

3. Leaving the food processor on, slowly stream the pure maple syrup and lemon juice through the opening.

4. Add the pure vanilla extract and sea salt, and continue processing until the frosting is smooth and creamy. Taste the frosting for flavor and add more pure maple syrup and/or lemon juice if desired.

5. Transfer frosting to a sealable container or jar and refrigerate until ready to use. Frosting will keep for up to 1 week in a sealed container in the refrigerator.

NOTE:

1. As a side note, if you don't mind working with store-bought vegan cream cheese, there are definitely recipes for vegan cream cheese frosting out there that use this product, along with powdered sugar. While this will yield a cream cheese frosting that's closer in consistency to the real deal, for whatever reason, the idea behind using raw cashews is more appealing to me. Probably because it feels fresher and more controlled.

2. The only thing about this recipe that requires a little forethought is soaking the cashews. You can get away with soaking them for a few hours, but the frosting will turn out creamier if you can soak them overnight (up to 12 hours).

3. Couple note about tang: I like my cream cheese frosting with a little extra pizzas, so I typically use 3 tablespoons of lemon juice rather than the 2 I put in the recipe. Depending on your tang preference, you can start small with the lemon juice then go bigger from there. In addition, because I'm not vegan, I've made this recipe more often than not using raw honey. I think the flavor turns out closer to actual cream cheese frosting when you use honey, because it adds to the tang factor. You can use any natural liquid sweetener you'd like here.

http://www.theroastedroot.net/vegan-cream-cheese-frosting/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

SOFT NO KNEAD DINNER ROLLS

Just mix the ingredients in a bowl - no kneading, no stand mixer, no special ingredients required. These are soft, fluffy and moist, nicely salted with a touch of sweet. Definitely not a "sweet" roll.

Author: Nagi | recipetineats.com
Calories: 255 kcal
Prep Time: 10 mins
Cook Time: 15 mins
Total Time: 25 mins
Servings: 12

Ingredients

Buns:

1 tbsp dry yeast (Note 1)
55 g / 1/4 cup caster sugar (superfine sugar), or sub with normal white sugar
1/2 cup / 125 ml warm water (Note 2)
1 cup / 250 ml milk, lukewarm, whole or low fat, (Note 2)
600 g/ 4 cups bread flour + extra for dusting (can use all purpose / plain flour) (Note 3)
1 1/2 tsp salt
50 g / 3.5 tbsp unsalted butter, melted and cooled
2 eggs, at room temperature

Brushing:
1 tbsp butter, melted

Instructions

1. Place the yeast and 2 teaspoons of the sugar in a medium bowl, then pour in water. Leave for 5 minutes until it froths.

2. Place flour, remaining sugar and salt in a bowl. Mix to combine.

3. Make a well in the centre.

4. Add remaining ingredients and pour in the yeast liquid, including all froth.

5. Mix until combined with wooden spoon - it will be like a thick muffin batter. Not pourable, but thick and sticky.

Rise #1:

1. Leave dough in the bowl, cover with a wet (clean) tea towel and place in a warm place (25C/77F+) to rise for around 1 1/2 - 2 hours or until almost tripled in volume. See Note 4 for how I do this (you will laugh - but it works every time!). Dough surface should be bubbly (see video or photos in post).

Forming Balls (watch video, it's helpful):

1. Line a 31.5 x 23.5 cm / 9 x 13" tray with baking paper with overhang.

2. Remove tea towel and punch dough to deflate, then mix briefly in the bowl to get rid of the bubbles in the dough.

3. Dust work surface with flour, scrape dough on work surface. Dust top of dough then shape into a log. Cut log into 4 pieces, then cut each piece into 3 pieces (12 in total).

4. Take one piece and press down with palm, then use your fingers to gather into a ball, flip (so smooth side is up) then roll the dough briefly to form a ball. This stretches the dough on one side and that's how I get a nice smooth surface on my roll.

5. Place the ball with the smooth side up on the tray. Repeat with remaining dough. Line them up 3 x 4.

Rise # 2:

1. Spray surface of rolls (or cling wrap) with oil (any), then place cling wrap over the tray.

2. Return tray to warm place and leave for 30 - 45 min, until the dough has risen by about 75% (less than double in size).

3. Partway through Rise #2, preheat oven to 200C/390F (standard) or 180C/350F (fan/convection).

4. Bake for 15 - 18 minutes, or until the surface is a golden brown and the roll in the centre sounds hollow when tapped. The surface colour is the best test for this recipe.

5. Remove rolls from oven. Brush with melted butter.

6. Use overhang to lift rolls onto a cooling rack. Allow to cool to warm before serving.

Recipe Notes

1. 1 tbsp dry yeast* = 9 grams

2. Scalding hot milk and hot water kills the yeast. I heat milk for 45 seconds on high in the microwave, and use warm tap water. The test is this: stick your finger in. If it was a bath, would it be pleasant? Good. It's not too hot or too cold!

3. Breads are fluffier and slightly more tender if made with bread flour rather than normal flour (plain or all purpose). However, this recipe works great with normal white flour too.

4. WARM PLACE for dough: This is what I do all year round - use my dryer. Laugh - but try it! Run the (empty) dryer for 1 - 2 minutes, then place the bowl inside. If you do that, the dough will rise in 1.5 hours. Even if it's snowing outside!

5. SUGAR: This is not a sweet roll (I'd use 1/2 cup+ for that) but there is a touch of sweet. 1/4 cup of sugar across 12 rolls = 1 tsp per roll. You can reduce it to 2 tablespoons of sugar.

6a. MAKE AHEAD: Follow recipe up to rolling balls and cover with cling wrap. Then refrigerate for 4 hours - 24 hours, then bake!

6b. STORING: As with all homemade bread, it is best served on the day it's made. Things made using this No-Knead version doesn't keep as well as the kneaded version - dries out more. For the day after, reheating makes all the difference to make them soft and moist again - 15 sec in the microwave! These freeze great, then just defrost. To reheat batches, I pop them on a tray and cover with foil (to avoid the surface getting too crisp), then reheat at 160C/320F for 8 minutes or so. Or cut in half and toast.

*NOTE:

1. I use Lowan Dried Instant Yeast (red tube, sold at Woolies/Coles baking aisle) which technically doesn't need to be frothed before using but there's no harm in doing it, and I do it out of habit + also because then the same steps apply to any dried yeast.

2. If you are using the packets, you can just use 2 x 7 g sachets, that is 4 1/2 tsp which is slightly more than 1 tablespoon but it works just fine. Doesn't taste yeasty and makes it rise a touch more. Otherwise, measure out 1 tablespoon.

3. If your yeast doesn't go frothy, sorry to say it's not active so your buns won't rise

4. To use fresh yeast (comes in a block that crumbles, not powder like dry yeast), use 27g/ 0.9 oz. You don't actually need to dissolve it in liquid like I do with the dry, but there's no harm in doing it and so for the sake of consistency, crumble it in and let stand until it foams up, same as using dry yeast.

http://www.recipetineats.com/soft-no-knead-dinner-rolls/

And that brings today's recipes to a the end - with a little overrun. Trying to clear up - 38° which is to be the high for today. I don't think the sun in going to break through. Heidi and I both agree we need some sun. --- Sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad things have settled down. Continued prayers for DD.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

from: Admin (all from/all to)
received on: Apr 6, 2017 09:59:35
This is an automated notice.

Your topic
"knitting tea party friday 3 march '17"
was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here.

And the new topic is located here.


from: Admin (all from/all to)
received on: Apr 6, 2017 10:00:35
This is an automated notice.

Your topic
"knitting tea party friday 24 february '17"
was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here.

And the new topic is located here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy marianne to speed up the healing. SAT IN BED! --- sam



darowil said:


> Thats not sounding good Marianne- hope the days in bed work for you and you do improve. I guess C is caring for your Mum? It's rather hard to rest in bed with your responsibilities.
> And power outages don't help either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:



> 9am and I am going to be calling the psychiatrist office. I think Gage is having adverse reactions to the new medication. I want to discuss this with her. I feel for my son. Poor kid. I know the struggle I went through growing up with anxiety and depression. Puberty. It is all hitting him at once and my heart is breaking for him. Mama bear is going to get this dealt with. He needs to be a boy. Enjoy things and be a kid while he is a kid. I will explain more later on.
> 
> Julie I hope I did not offend you. I prob shouldn't have responded the way I did. It was not meant in a bad way. But I am grateful for your caring about me. Hugs to you.


No offense taken, Mel. I admired your honesty. Having a libido is part of the human condition.
Hugs dear!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no doubt it will be great grandbabies. lol

sounds like you are busy - drive carefully - lots of crazy drivers out there except in Ohio. rotflmao

i am so jealous of the yarn. glad you spurged. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Pammie, knitmap is on googleplay. If you have an iPhone, it's not there.
> 
> Condolences to all who need them. Birthday and anniversary wishes to those who have celebrated. Great pics, recipes and conversations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Hope the doc can get him adjusted. Y'all have all been through a lot the last couple of years. Hugs.


Should have mentioned this myself. Parenting can be really fraught at this stage of the child's life. Quite possibly his anxieties from all that you have been through, not the least of which, when you suffered the stroke. Is he able to express what he is feeling, at all?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is no privacy in the bathroom until they themselves want some privacy - somewhere after six maybe. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> To me that sounds awful I need complete privacy . My sister in sweden used to have what I called family meetings in the bathroom when her children were young and I was a teenager , I was grossed out as only a teenager could be ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> SOFT NO KNEAD DINNER ROLLS
> 
> Just mix the ingredients in a bowl - no kneading, no stand mixer, no special ingredients required. These are soft, fluffy and moist, nicely salted with a touch of sweet. Definitely not a "sweet" roll.
> 
> ...


Plenty of sun here Sam, weather has been beautiful all week and supposing lyrics going to get even warmer over the week end 
Good luck with your felting 
I've been practicing double knitting and think I can do it . So I've cast on its taking me forever to twist fingers back and forth . 300 stitches ????think it will be easier once I actually get knitting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you knittng? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Plenty of sun here Sam, weather has been beautiful all week and supposing lyrics going to get even warmer over the week end
> Good luck with your felting
> I've been practicing double knitting and think I can do it . So I've cast on its taking me forever to twist fingers back and forth . 300 stitches ????think it will be easier once I actually get knitting


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have 3 double size bedrooms lots of space to fit wardrobes drawers etc in . Although son has the largest bedroom which is an L shape , for some reason I just cannot sleep in that room it creeps me out . OK to go into but I lasted a month trying to sleep in there before I changed rooms


My old house in Christchurch had huge bedrooms, and no built in storage, except the cupboard at the end of the passage. It's size possibly still affects the amount of possessions I accumulated. Although I have downsized mightily.
Wise to change out if it was affecting your sleep. I had a room I could not rest in, in the old house before this one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we definitely need a picture of that. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Julie and Fan, stay dry.
> Gwen and Marianne, stay safe, and Kathy wherever you are driving, I hope you are not in tornado paths.
> Good night sweethearts, good night. Sweet dreams!
> Oh! I managed crow in yoga tonight, it's putting your knees on your elbows and balancing on your head and hands, it didn't last long but I did it a couple times. Yay me! lolol I certainly wouldn't want to see a video of it, that's for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke was out on the golf course with his daddy last week. He had a great time until he tried to jump over a large puddle and fell in! The views from this golf course are quite outstanding!


Where did baby Luke vanish to? Of course he will soon be a school boy. I love travelling the west coast for the views out over the Isles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????. Nothing so "sporty" here, DH had & still has a 1/2 ton so instead of my bum on the road, I need a ladder to get in????????????


LOL ! :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Another favourite of mine was the MGB Midget we had for a while.


I had a yellow MGB before the Benz and DH had a Triumph. We used to have a lot of fun with those. Sure miss going on the club runs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I had a yellow MGB before the Benz and DH had a Triumph. We used to have a lot of fun with those. Sure miss going on the club runs.


 :sm24: I am sure you do miss it. That's part of adjusting to what life has brought.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I spent over an hour on the phone with Jynx yesterday. She's in great spirits and although very frustrated that this has taken another backward step, she's confident that this will have a good outcome. All of the mesh has been removed and the wound is healing nicely. They're still waiting on decision to go home or to some kind of facility. I suggested a facility so she can stay on IV drugs and have insurance pay. She's not allowed even to get out of bed by herself yet so still needs care available 24 hours. She should know today or tomorrow. All other health factors are good so keeping the prayers going and fingers crossed. She thanks everyone for their kind thoughts.


Good to hear about Jynx. She has gone through so much. I hope she listens and does go to a facility for the extra care. Prayers heading her way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am and I am going to be calling the psychiatrist office. I think Gage is having adverse reactions to the new medication. I want to discuss this with her. I feel for my son. Poor kid. I know the struggle I went through growing up with anxiety and depression. Puberty. It is all hitting him at once and my heart is breaking for him. Mama bear is going to get this dealt with. He needs to be a boy. Enjoy things and be a kid while he is a kid. I will explain more later on.
> 
> Julie I hope I did not offend you. I prob shouldn't have responded the way I did. It was not meant in a bad way. But I am grateful for your caring about me. Hugs to you.


Sorry that Gage is having a problem with the meds. Hope it can be sorted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on amazon they have Danish Lurpak Butter - Slightly Salted (8 ounce)
by Lurpak
$ 19 45 ($2.43/ounce)

Danish Lurpak Butter - Unsalted (8 ounce)
by Lurpak
$ 26 98 ($3.37/ounce)

i would almost need to take out a loan because i use a lot of butter - i think this would be a 'special event' butter. --- sam



KateB said:


> I remember (and not fondly!) the "skint" days....I was on the committee for the playgroup and at a meeting to discuss an upcoming coffee morning I was told, "You bring 2lbs of Lurpak (butter)" and I can remember thinking "We won't be eating after Wednesday!" - I think I had to resort to raiding the boys' piggybanks for that! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> there is no privacy in the bathroom until they themselves want some privacy - somewhere after six maybe. --- sam


I think I may have told you this before?.....DS#2 (aged about 3) followed my friend into the toilet and told her, "Your bottom hangs over the seat more than my mummy's!"...and yes, she's still my friend! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think I may have told you this before?.....DS#2 (aged about 3) followed my friend into the toilet and told her, "Your bottom hangs over the seat more than my mummy's!"...and yes, she's still my friend! :sm06: :sm09:


Well that WAS candid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am sure you do miss it. That's part of adjusting to what life has brought.


Too true.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> on amazon they have Danish Lurpak Butter - Slightly Salted (8 ounce)
> by Lurpak
> $ 19 45 ($2.43/ounce)
> 
> ...


What's so special about this butter that makes it so expensive?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Too true.


It so often seems to be the woman left to live life alone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> on amazon they have Danish Lurpak Butter - Slightly Salted (8 ounce)
> by Lurpak
> $ 19 45 ($2.43/ounce)
> 
> ...


Wow! I can buy 8oz slightly salted Lurpak in the supermarket for about £2.70 ($3.36)


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad Jynx is improving.
Hope injection helps Bub, and things get straightened out for Gage.
Luke certainly is growing up (too fast).
Gwen, hoping things get all fixed up for your DD1.
Love the cardigan Sonja, and your latest outfit Mel - so much talent among the TP members.
Prayers for those in need and hugs to all.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I have 3 double size bedrooms lots of space to fit wardrobes drawers etc in . Although son has the largest bedroom which is an L shape , for some reason I just cannot sleep in that room it creeps me out . OK to go into but I lasted a month trying to sleep in there before I changed rooms


Maybe as it is L shaped, there was an area of the room you couldn't see from the bed, which could give you thoughts that there could be someone there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what are you knittng? --- sam


Here is a picture of the pattern I'm going to try although I think I will change it a bit as I want more sail boats said me who can't get past the cast on ????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing your felting, will probably be trying it myself some day, I have some 100% wool I need to do something with and it is too itchy to make anything that would touch skin.



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Thursday 6 April '17
> 
> "Windy with rain developing this afternoon. Temps nearly steady in the mid to upper 30s. Winds NW at 25 to 35 mph. Chance of rain 100%. Rainfall near a quarter of an inch. Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph." That is our forecast for the rest of the day. The rest of the week the temps are to go up every day and be dry. I'm so glad Mother Nature felt better today and didn't send the snow.
> 
> ...


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

KateB said:


> I think I may have told you this before?.....DS#2 (aged about 3) followed my friend into the toilet and told her, "Your bottom hangs over the seat more than my mummy's!"...and yes, she's still my friend! :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Maybe as it is L shaped, there was an area of the room you couldn't see from the bed, which could give you thoughts that there could be someone there.


Exactly right I have the biggest imagination going when it comes to night time and darkness


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of the pattern I'm going to try although I think I will change it a bit as I want more sail boats said me who can't get past the cast on ????


Love the blanket! Sailboats and lighthouses are a passion of mine!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this page has some great Easter recipes or they could be anytime recipes - take a look. you'll wish you had if you don't. --- sam

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2011/04/easter-recipes-for-slow-cooker.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of the pattern I'm going to try although I think I will change it a bit as I want more sail boats said me who can't get past the cast on ????


I am confident you will master this too, Sonja- it looks like a lovely design.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Should have mentioned this myself. Parenting can be really fraught at this stage of the child's life. Quite possibly his anxieties from all that you have been through, not the least of which, when you suffered the stroke. Is he able to express what he is feeling, at all?


I think I tend to be a little more conscious of the idea, since my son was at a vulnerable age when his dad died. We had a hard time when he reached his teens, and I think that had a lot to do with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think I tend to be a little more conscious of the idea, since my son was at a vulnerable age when his dad died. We had a hard time when he reached his teens, and I think that had a lot to do with it.


It can be rough on everyone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am confident you will master this too, Sonja- it looks like a lovely design.


I've got all my stitches on right this time but I've put it down , will start in the morning when no one else is about as I kept getting interrupted


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I snapped this yesterday, as the sun rose above the houses. Today it is just cloud.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Love the blanket! Sailboats and lighthouses are a passion of mine!


Hopefully mine will turn out as nice although the pattern itself is pretty basic , a few rows and graphs but I really like the blanket so will give it my best try


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Exactly right I have the biggest imagination going when it comes to night time and darkness


Me too, had a lot of horrible nightmares as a child.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> this page has some great Easter recipes or they could be anytime recipes - take a look. you'll wish you had if you don't. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2011/04/easter-recipes-for-slow-cooker.html


Thank you, I love slow cooker recipes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Me too, had a lot of horrible nightmares as a child.


I did too still do sometimes , don't need a Stephen King book to scare me witless can do that quite easily myself


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think I may have told you this before?.....DS#2 (aged about 3) followed my friend into the toilet and told her, "Your bottom hangs over the seat more than my mummy's!"...and yes, she's still my friend! :sm06: :sm09:


OMG, too funny


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wow! I can buy 8oz slightly salted Lurpak in the supermarket for about £2.70 ($3.36)


& I pay $3.69 for 16 ounces????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of the pattern I'm going to try although I think I will change it a bit as I want more sail boats said me who can't get past the cast on ????


Looks pretty fancy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love that color blue with white.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We went to the Country Doctor today, the holistic doctor, it went really well, he did the muscle testing and basically all my issues which aren't many, come down to my allergies creating stress. So Marla and I are going to follow his advice and see how it goes, have to avoid certain foods for 90 days, then I can probably start adding them back in, but not too bad. Here's hoping it works. 
Now I need to get caught up with you all. I hope that everyone is doing well or better any way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got all my stitches on right this time but I've put it down , will start in the morning when no one else is about as I kept getting interrupted


Sounds a wise move!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I do and that works fine. It's just when I log on initially that it bugs me. I'll have to ask my nephew. He may be able to help me.


Then I am confused. Where/what are you having to log in initially that you have to keep inputting your password? When you log into the internet! We are wireless and connect automatically after we set up the computers, phones and tablets.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Tami, your DD is awesome! I cannot imagine how smelly the clean-up was! When my freezer accidentally unplugged, I was able to refreeze everything before cleaning it out. That made it much less smelly.


Yes, I have an awesome DD!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I once lost a freezer full of meat. I can vouch for it not being the nicest task cleaning it out.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I spent over an hour on the phone with Jynx yesterday. She's in great spirits and although very frustrated that this has taken another backward step, she's confident that this will have a good outcome. All of the mesh has been removed and the wound is healing nicely. They're still waiting on decision to go home or to some kind of facility. I suggested a facility so she can stay on IV drugs and have insurance pay. She's not allowed even to get out of bed by herself yet so still needs care available 24 hours. She should know today or tomorrow. All other health factors are good so keeping the prayers going and fingers crossed. She thanks everyone for their kind thoughts.


Prayers continue. Thanks for the update.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am and I am going to be calling the psychiatrist office. I think Gage is having adverse reactions to the new medication. I want to discuss this with her. I feel for my son. Poor kid. I know the struggle I went through growing up with anxiety and depression. Puberty. It is all hitting him at once and my heart is breaking for him. Mama bear is going to get this dealt with. He needs to be a boy. Enjoy things and be a kid while he is a kid. I will explain more later on.
> 
> Julie I hope I did not offend you. I prob shouldn't have responded the way I did. It was not meant in a bad way. But I am grateful for your caring about me. Hugs to you.


Keeping you both in my prayers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks pretty fancy


Yes it does , don't know why I couldn't just pick something simple


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????. Nothing so "sporty" here, DH had & still has a 1/2 ton so instead of my bum on the road, I need a ladder to get in????????????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to all. Things have settled down considerably here; won't go into detail about the situation at DD's except to say she now has many answers and truths that she needed in order to make some serious decisions with a clear head. Still much to work through but not in such a state of shock (it's been as if she had been hit by a huge truck) and is able to function more normally. Your prayers have been a blessing.
> 
> Sorlenna I sure hope the shot will be helpful for Bub. I read quickly to catch up so if I missed anyone in need of prayer know I pray for all here daily and sending {{{hugs}}} for everyone. I'm about to shower (boy do I need one!) and dress to go out and run a few errands I need to do. We had more storms during the night/wee hours of the morning but today is clear considerably cooler (upper 50s). Temps will be upper 70s and low 80 the next couple of days. Take care and TTYL!.....gwen


Glad to hear things are looking better. It's always worse to deal with things affecting our kids than our own problems.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke was out on the golf course with his daddy last week. He had a great time until he tried to jump over a large puddle and fell in! The views from this golf course are quite outstanding!


Luke looks quite the professional golfer!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We went to the Country Doctor today, the holistic doctor, it went really well, he did the muscle testing and basically all my issues which aren't many, come down to my allergies creating stress. So Marla and I are going to follow his advice and see how it goes, have to avoid certain foods for 90 days, then I can probably start adding them back in, but not too bad. Here's hoping it works.
> Now I need to get caught up with you all. I hope that everyone is doing well or better any way.


Allergies can wear you down! I hope eliminating the foods will help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think most of the people in government have forgotten the common man - what we used to call the middle class. we suffer the same thing. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just went to my library website to see if they have it. Thanks to our intelligent Provincial government, effective next week I can no longer order books unless they are already in our town library????The budget last week gutted the library system, city libraries get no funding & small town libraries are cut by 60%.
> They have also cut the Provincial bus system.
> They have increased our sales tax & other things but these 2 really make me angry as they affect those who have no other means of transport or access to books & computers.
> 
> Sorry Sam, I know no politics but I don't think this will cause controversy, just make people realize how stupid some if those in office are????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have no doubt you will make it past the cast on and the design will end up more beautiful than this even!


Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of the pattern I'm going to try although I think I will change it a bit as I want more sail boats said me who can't get past the cast on ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could that be yarn? --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> One of my favorite things to see, lol!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My belated birthday present to myself.
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


I bought that set after thanksgiving as an early Christmas present to myself. Gave my sister my smaller set. I bought the one with the shorter needles in it.

Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the headless ones. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Missed who should have never married. Henry VIII?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a very nice birthday present you bought for yourself - gifts you buy for yourself are usually the best. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> My belated birthday present to myself.
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds great - will be good to meet her. --- sam



budasha said:


> Prayers for your DD. I hope the crisis can be resolved quickly. Nice socks your DGD knitted. Off to a good start.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to remember that one and use it the next time my computer goes kerfluzie. --- sam



budasha said:


> Someone suggested I hit the F11 key. I did and it worked.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's too bad. --- sam



KateB said:


> We did see its 'performance' but I must say I was a little underwhealmed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - what kind of dog? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Thought I would share a memory with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

kehinkle said:


> I bought that set after thanksgiving as an early Christmas present to myself. Gave my sister my smaller set. I bought the one with the shorter needles in it.
> 
> Kathy


These are also the shorter needles, so far I really really like them. They are so nice and smooth and sharp, the connections are smooth and the wires are not too stiff.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he was mother's brother - i never saw him very often because we always stayed with dad's brother - my uncle elmer. he died very young - probably 40 years agp at least - a very rare cancer - think he lived less than two weeks. too made they aren't the same - we could be cousins. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I also had an uncle david (went by dave) that was a Methodist minister.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you lots of positive energy gwen - don't let yourself get too tired. hope you took a lot of knitting with you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the prayers. Situation will far from being resolved and expect to be here all week most likely. Sorry I can't explain more but please know your prayers are greatly appreciated and I know God is listening.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Taking stepdaughter to diner to meet my friend Jane. She was at Buddhist Women's Conference this weekend so be fun to hear about it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Me too, had a lot of horrible nightmares as a child.


I still do, on occasion. My brain comes up with the wildest stuff!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We went to the Country Doctor today, the holistic doctor, it went really well, he did the muscle testing and basically all my issues which aren't many, come down to my allergies creating stress. So Marla and I are going to follow his advice and see how it goes, have to avoid certain foods for 90 days, then I can probably start adding them back in, but not too bad. Here's hoping it works.
> Now I need to get caught up with you all. I hope that everyone is doing well or better any way.


Hope it works out for you. I'm convinced that there's nothing wrong with me that some local honey (for allergies) and a dog (for exercise and depression issues) wouldn't fix!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So this is happening ????

Welcome to March in Canada ????❄????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> So this is happening ????
> 
> Welcome to March in Canada ????❄????


March or April!!! Lol! Bit of snow here too, yuk, but should melt over the weekend. Photos look really pretty though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So this is happening ????
> 
> Welcome to March in Canada ????❄????


Here too but don't have as much as you do


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

Here too in Michigan. Somebody tell it to stop. It's causing problems with our stonework!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of the pattern I'm going to try although I think I will change it a bit as I want more sail boats said me who can't get past the cast on ????


A very nice nautical pattern.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swiss Miss said:


> Here too in Michigan. Somebody tell it to stop. It's causing problems with our stonework!


Stop snowing! ????

Welcome to the tea party!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> this page has some great Easter recipes or they could be anytime recipes - take a look. you'll wish you had if you don't. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2011/04/easter-recipes-for-slow-cooker.html


Thanks for that. I was wondering how I would cook my ham and lamb at the same time. Now I know.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I snapped this yesterday, as the sun rose above the houses. Today it is just cloud.


That sky looks threatening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Then I am confused. Where/what are you having to log in initially that you have to keep inputting your password? When you log into the internet! We are wireless and connect automatically after we set up the computers, phones and tablets.


I'm wireless too and that's what has me confused. Normally when I log in, I also connect automatically. All of a sudden, my email address comes up and then I have to enter my password. I've tried restore to see if that would work and nothing has changed. I think I must have a gremlin. :sm15:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So this is happening ????
> 
> Welcome to March in Canada ????❄????


Too bad. We have had pouring rain all day and it's still raining. I hear you might get snow overnight. Hope not.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm caught up. Have been working on the next Knitterati pattern. It's interesting. Goodnight all.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> Phooey, I was enjoying a thick crust pizza for supper last night and part of a tooth broke off, grrrrr!!
> 
> Just emailed my daughter and told her the tooth fairy didn't even leave me a nickel or a dime, Boo Hoo! Thought she might get a laugh at her Mothers humor. I mean REALLY, why shouldn't we seniors receive a dime or two for having been fortunate enough still to have all our teeth, lol! Actually I still have one baby tooth, I'll be very sad if that one ever has to be removed or fall out as I'm sure by having this special tooth is what keeps me young, lol!
> Enjoy your day/evening everyone I'm off to paint.


I still have a baby tooth too! Never thought of its presents keeping me young ???? Thanks for the reminder


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Stop snowing! ????
> 
> Welcome to the tea party!


Stop by often. We are a very friendly group.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wind blowing, colitis and fm in residence. I'm so exhausted I feel I could check myself in to the local hospital and be taken care of for a week. I love Roxanne, and she has been wonderful. Just wish I felt better and wind would stop. It's going to blow for three days. Which also means the wonderful wildflowers we wanted to show her will be closed up. Her mom is in stage four cancer and Rox is her chief caretaker so I wanted to spoil her and have her have stress free week.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> These are also the shorter needles, so far I really really like them. They are so nice and smooth and sharp, the connections are smooth and the wires are not too stiff.


I love the shorter needles!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's crazy, they make tiny rooms just so they can call it 3 bedrooms. It would make more sense to have only 2 larger rooms
> Do your houses not have built in closets? I've seen some of those house hunter international programs & know many European houses don't. My smallest bedroom, also known as my sewing/craft room is about 10 X12 feet but has a fairly large closet, about 3ft deep & 4ft wide so it holds a lot


I know that in some countries, they used to tax by how many rooms and a closet was considered a room so people didn't build them and just bought wardrobes to use, they also had a lot less clothes then, I don't know if they still tax based on rooms or not in those countries.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke was out on the golf course with his daddy last week. He had a great time until he tried to jump over a large puddle and fell in! The views from this golf course are quite outstanding!


Beautiful view! Wow, he's growing up so fast!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good idea! I need to wind some hanks so I can get started on my projects. I don't know why I'm procrastinating about doing the hanks! I have it on my must do today list!


LOL! I hope you have a swift and ball winder or at least a swift.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I spent over an hour on the phone with Jynx yesterday. She's in great spirits and although very frustrated that this has taken another backward step, she's confident that this will have a good outcome. All of the mesh has been removed and the wound is healing nicely. They're still waiting on decision to go home or to some kind of facility. I suggested a facility so she can stay on IV drugs and have insurance pay. She's not allowed even to get out of bed by herself yet so still needs care available 24 hours. She should know today or tomorrow. All other health factors are good so keeping the prayers going and fingers crossed. She thanks everyone for their kind thoughts.


Great that she's in good spirits and healing has started, hopefully she'll be all the way back in the pink quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to all. Things have settled down considerably here; won't go into detail about the situation at DD's except to say she now has many answers and truths that she needed in order to make some serious decisions with a clear head. Still much to work through but not in such a state of shock (it's been as if she had been hit by a huge truck) and is able to function more normally. Your prayers have been a blessing.
> 
> Sorlenna I sure hope the shot will be helpful for Bub. I read quickly to catch up so if I missed anyone in need of prayer know I pray for all here daily and sending {{{hugs}}} for everyone. I'm about to shower (boy do I need one!) and dress to go out and run a few errands I need to do. We had more storms during the night/wee hours of the morning but today is clear and calm though considerably cooler (upper 50s). Temps will be upper 70s and low 80 the next couple of days. Take care and TTYL!.....gwen


That is great, hopefully she'll be able to move forward at an even keel now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol.???? I wrote March but meant April. 

Liz it was pouring rain all day here. About 630/7 it started to snow. It's still snowing out there. 

Started another little sweater today. Should be able to finish it tomorrow. 

Goodnight all????????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> we definitely need a picture of that. --- sam


Haha! No, lolol I need to get much better first.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think I may have told you this before?.....DS#2 (aged about 3) followed my friend into the toilet and told her, "Your bottom hangs over the seat more than my mummy's!"...and yes, she's still my friend! :sm06: :sm09:


Oh my! Do you tease him about that remark occasionally? lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of the pattern I'm going to try although I think I will change it a bit as I want more sail boats said me who can't get past the cast on ????


Ooh, pretty! LOL! You'll get there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I snapped this yesterday, as the sun rose above the houses. Today it is just cloud.


Very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Allergies can wear you down! I hope eliminating the foods will help.


Yes, said that the allergies are causing stress that's affecting the rest of my body. Thankfully I have no food allergies, but eliminating certain foods will clean out the system and then in 90 days we'll be starting with a clean slate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hope it works out for you. I'm convinced that there's nothing wrong with me that some local honey (for allergies) and a dog (for exercise and depression issues) wouldn't fix!


LOL! I eat plenty of local honey and it doesn't help, so it's definitely worth a try. He's going to use some of my cats hair to start to desensitize me to that, it would be lovely to be able pet and love on the kitties without imminent allergy attack whether I've taken my allergy pill or not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Woohoo!!!! Caught up! 
Good night, I"m going to go play my games for a bit or maybe read. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That sky looks threatening.


I thought it was quite stunning- hard to get the exact effect with the camera.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Wind blowing, colitis and fm in residence. I'm so exhausted I feel I could check myself in to the local hospital and be taken care of for a week. I love Roxanne, and she has been wonderful. Just wish I felt better and wind would stop. It's going to blow for three days. Which also means the wonderful wildflowers we wanted to show her will be closed up. Her mom is in stage four cancer and Rox is her chief caretaker so I wanted to spoil her and have her have stress free week.


Hope you are feeling better soon so you can enjoy your company


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had a good time at the dinner theatre, great roast beef supper & good local talent. We also got to visit with friends.
I'm invited to a prayer Breakfast at the Catholic Church Saturday morning, they have a motivational speaker plus it's an opportunity to visit with some friends.
I was foolish today, I cleaned the house & got all my inside chores caught up but should have done some yard cleanup as now the forcast is for rain the next 3 daysð
DSs cows were supposed to start calving after the 15th, guess the let the bull out earlier than we thought as he now has 6 of his 30 calves. Seems to be going well, hope th rest come so easy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a good time at the dinner theatre, great roast beef supper & good local talent. We also got to visit with friends.
> I'm invited to a prayer Breakfast at the Catholic Church Saturday morning, they have a motivational speaker plus it's an opportunity to visit with some friends.
> I was foolish today, I cleaned the house & got all my inside chores caught up but should have done some yard cleanup as now the forcast is for rain the next 3 daysð
> DSs cows were supposed to start calving after the 15th, guess the let the bull out earlier than we thought as he now has 6 of his 30 calves. Seems to be going well, hope th rest come so easy


Hoping the calving continues well!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad you enjoyed dinner theater. I love calves. NY State agriculture and Technical College was in the town I lived in raising my kids. I use to take them to visit cows and play with calves. Thank you, I hope I feel better also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a lot better than my usual 3 to 4 a.m.!


Ugh!

:sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I think I may have told you this before?.....DS#2 (aged about 3) followed my friend into the toilet and told her, "Your bottom hangs over the seat more than my mummy's!"...and yes, she's still my friend! :sm06: :sm09:


Hahaha :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of the pattern I'm going to try although I think I will change it a bit as I want more sail boats said me who can't get past the cast on ????


I am sure you will master it easily and it will look amazing. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So this is happening ????
> 
> Welcome to March in Canada ????❄????


Golly! But pretty photos just the same. :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down. 

I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Wind blowing, colitis and fm in residence. I'm so exhausted I feel I could check myself in to the local hospital and be taken care of for a week. I love Roxanne, and she has been wonderful. Just wish I felt better and wind would stop. It's going to blow for three days. Which also means the wonderful wildflowers we wanted to show her will be closed up. Her mom is in stage four cancer and Rox is her chief caretaker so I wanted to spoil her and have her have stress free week.


So sorry for your health issues. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down.
> 
> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


she looks so lovely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> she looks so lovely!


Thanks, she does. :sm11: She loves fairies and princesses. DD has her practising saying "bippity boppety boo" LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke was out on the golf course with his daddy last week. He had a great time until he tried to jump over a large puddle and fell in! The views from this golf course are quite outstanding!


He's looking so big!
I would have thought being in a puddle would have been good fun.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down.
> 
> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


She sure is a little princess. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think I may have told you this before?.....DS#2 (aged about 3) followed my friend into the toilet and told her, "Your bottom hangs over the seat more than my mummy's!"...and yes, she's still my friend! :sm06: :sm09:


Oh dear- well they say Honesty is the best policy...
But maybe a bit of wisdom is also required- which I assume he achieved later!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down.
> 
> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


Adorable. Is she excited about becoming a big sister?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of the pattern I'm going to try although I think I will change it a bit as I want more sail boats said me who can't get past the cast on ????


It looks great- and I'm sure you will work it out. We all have great confidence in you Sonya. I did once start some double knitting- it turned into a UFO. Maybe I should find it and do it as one of my UFOs. It was a coffee cozy and one won't go astray as the weather gets colder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

These 19 Perks Only Come in Your Senior Years

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=25404


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Adorable. Is she excited about becoming a big sister?


Kind of I think. But I dont think she realises that the baby will be living with them permamently though. LOL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Okay, I'm caught up. Have been working on the next Knitterati pattern. It's interesting. Goodnight all.


I've lost my email with the link for the 8th square. I'm behind- working on the 7th currently. ANd tried to find the 8th and was sure it had come. And as 9th arrived today clearly 8 had come. So dealt with the 9th right away so it doesn't matter if I lose the email!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


Princess Serena is adorable!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a good time at the dinner theatre, great roast beef supper & good local talent. We also got to visit with friends.
> I'm invited to a prayer Breakfast at the Catholic Church Saturday morning, they have a motivational speaker plus it's an opportunity to visit with some friends.
> I was foolish today, I cleaned the house & got all my inside chores caught up but should have done some yard cleanup as now the forcast is for rain the next 3 daysð
> DSs cows were supposed to start calving after the 15th, guess the let the bull out earlier than we thought as he now has 6 of his 30 calves. Seems to be going well, hope th rest come so easy


Aren't they gorgeous? And is DS going to be away so you need to look after them while they are calving?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Kind of I think. But I dont think she realises that the baby will be living with them permamently though. LOL.


Time is an unknown concept at her age.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down.
> 
> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


We reached around 30, 29 tomorrow and then Sunday 18.
Another one growing up quickly. How sweet.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> These 19 Perks Only Come in Your Senior Years
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=25404


So true!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Kind of I think. But I dont think she realises that the baby will be living with them permamently though. LOL.


A friend of mine is due to give birth at the end of this month. Her 3yr old daughter only wants a baby sister. She says if it's a boy they can throw it in the bin and get another one!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a good time at the dinner theatre, great roast beef supper & good local talent. We also got to visit with friends.
> I'm invited to a prayer Breakfast at the Catholic Church Saturday morning, they have a motivational speaker plus it's an opportunity to visit with some friends.
> I was foolish today, I cleaned the house & got all my inside chores caught up but should have done some yard cleanup as now the forcast is for rain the next 3 daysð
> DSs cows were supposed to start calving after the 15th, guess the let the bull out earlier than we thought as he now has 6 of his 30 calves. Seems to be going well, hope th rest come so easy


Cross fingers that the rest come easily.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down.
> 
> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


She is beautiful Cathy , what a gorgeous picture


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for your health issues. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


Im sorry also to hear you are not well Joy do hope you get to feel better soon


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> A friend of mine is due to give birth at the end of this month. Her 3yr old daughter only wants a baby sister. She says if it's a boy they can throw it in the bin and get another one!


 :sm06: Oh goodness! Let us know how it all goes. LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She is beautiful Cathy , what a gorgeous picture


Thanks Sonja, she IS pretty cute. :sm11: She is getting a slight attitude sometimes (just normal toddler stuff), not so cute then. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It looks great- and I'm sure you will work it out. We all have great confidence in you Sonya. I did once start some double knitting- it turned into a UFO. Maybe I should find it and do it as one of my UFOs. It was a coffee cozy and one won't go astray as the weather gets colder.


Well I got the first row done so I've managed to get rid of the extra needles . Hopefully it's a lot easier now


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We reached around 30, 29 tomorrow and then Sunday 18.
> Another one growing up quickly. How sweet.


Time is just flying by so fast.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Kind of I think. But I dont think she realises that the baby will be living with them permamently though. LOL.


Oldest was just over 2 and quite happy to take a look at new baby while in hospital but when I brought baby home he wanted to know when I was taking him back to mother care and could he have a car instead


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Clearing my phone and came across this picture ,pets have a way of looking at you to say I'm so cute take me home , they don't look at you to say I'm going to be a stubborn Annie and think I am boss as I get older


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

incredible little princess and beautiful


sugarsugar said:


> Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down.
> 
> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwwwwwwww! She was adorable


Swedenme said:


> Clearing my phone and came across this picture ,pets have a way of looking at you to say I'm so cute take me home , they don't look at you to say I'm going to be a stubborn Annie and think I am boss as I get older


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awwwwwwwww! She was adorable


Exactly WAS :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> A friend of mine is due to give birth at the end of this month. Her 3yr old daughter only wants a baby sister. She says if it's a boy they can throw it in the bin and get another one!


Sounds funny now- but not if she doesn't accept a little brother!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have just started reading a book. Working Class Boy by Jimmy Barnes (of Cold Chisel fame. An Australian band). 
He was born in Glasgow, 8 days after I was born in London. Both of us bought up in Elizabeth. From what I have seen so far it looks like his youth was the type Elizabeth was (and indeed still is) renown for, a life of booze, drugs and sex. Which I think he has turned around- but will need to read the next book he is writing for that part. Somehow my family managed to avoid most of this. 
It is a big book- and I got a reminder that it is due back to the library soon so I am now on page 13! Think I might struggle to get it back on time. But it is a popular book so I won't be able to extend it.
He just said Theirs nothing colder than a Scottish winter- though the summer comes close. Mind you I think Bonnie and a few others might disagree with his basic premise. But I did like the summer comes close. And by now he is well used to much milder winters.

The main reason I am reading it is because of his being raised in Elizabeth. Interesting to see someone else's views of it. Wonder if he has the good sense to barrack for my Footy team? They are based in Elizabeth.
Talking of footy- it starts tomorrow. Well the first games of the season were tonight but my teams first game is tomorrow.
And now to neaten up the summary send it to Kate and head to bed. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm wireless too and that's what has me confused. Normally when I log in, I also connect automatically. All of a sudden, my email address comes up and then I have to enter my password. I've tried restore to see if that would work and nothing has changed. I think I must have a gremlin. :sm15:


Hmmm I don't know then. Thinking about how we log onto wifi when we are away, I think on the login screen it asks if you want to connect automatically. You can try watching that screen carefully when you are logging in. Or it might be something in your security settings. I don't know. I am by far no computer expert!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Too bad. We have had pouring rain all day and it's still raining. I hear you might get snow overnight. Hope not.


We got it. I have at least 2".


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Wind blowing, colitis and fm in residence. I'm so exhausted I feel I could check myself in to the local hospital and be taken care of for a week. I love Roxanne, and she has been wonderful. Just wish I felt better and wind would stop. It's going to blow for three days. Which also means the wonderful wildflowers we wanted to show her will be closed up. Her mom is in stage four cancer and Rox is her chief caretaker so I wanted to spoil her and have her have stress free week.


Sending you gentle hugs. And prayers that you feel better quickly. I bet Roxanne already feels spoiled, just being with you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a good time at the dinner theatre, great roast beef supper & good local talent. We also got to visit with friends.
> I'm invited to a prayer Breakfast at the Catholic Church Saturday morning, they have a motivational speaker plus it's an opportunity to visit with some friends.
> I was foolish today, I cleaned the house & got all my inside chores caught up but should have done some yard cleanup as now the forcast is for rain the next 3 daysð
> DSs cows were supposed to start calving after the 15th, guess the let the bull out earlier than we thought as he now has 6 of his 30 calves. Seems to be going well, hope th rest come so easy


I'm glad you enjoyed your dinner theatre. Calves are so cute! Hope the rest come with no problem


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down.
> 
> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


Beautiful princess!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Photos of what I woke up to this morning..... pretty yes but need to shovel a pathway up to the front door, not clearing the driveway as I'm staying home today and tomorrow. I will see from there what's left as Sunday is going to be 19, Monday 23 or 25 so not wasting my energy shovelling to much, ha!

Hopefully I will have 2 days for purging everything. I've been here (in my retirement home) just over 3 years, time to go through boxes that haven't been opened during this time. Also time to purge lots of other things that I'm not using anymore like tablecloths, and other linens, lots of decor items from my old home that I've never used here, these will go to charity store's. 
Hate doing this but silly that they are in boxes or on shelves collecting dust and I always feel happier knowing someone else may enjoy them for a little while and knowing they won't end up in the dump just yet.

No wool etc will be purged, ha! The estate can do that when the time comes and thinking long term hopefully there won't be much left, lol!

Time to shovel a pathway as my coffee is finished. 

Will catch-up later, save seat for me in a corner somewhere.

Have to edit to attach photos so give me a minute or two to post.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down.
> 
> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


One Happy Princess for sure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar sugar, Serena is beautiful, a princess indeed.
Flytyin, thank you, hope you are feeling good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It was a shocker to get up and look out the window this morning. We have snow and it's still snowing. There must be 2-3" and yesterday, it poured rain. It's supposed to reach 70F by Monday. What is happening :sm06:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, cute pics, but too true.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. Adorable pic of Mishka.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Lol.???? I wrote March but meant April.
> 
> Liz it was pouring rain all day here. About 630/7 it started to snow. It's still snowing out there.
> 
> ...


I guess you've got a lot more snow by now. Enough, I say.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you, I hope she feels spoiled. She is a real sweetheart.
Liz, my goodness, that is quite a range of weather in one week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down.
> 
> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


What a cutie!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've lost my email with the link for the 8th square. I'm behind- working on the 7th currently. ANd tried to find the 8th and was sure it had come. And as 9th arrived today clearly 8 had come. So dealt with the 9th right away so it doesn't matter if I lose the email!


Check Ravelry. It might be there. Mine goes there so I can retrieve them in the future. Let me know if you can't find it. I can probably send you the link.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clearing my phone and came across this picture ,pets have a way of looking at you to say I'm so cute take me home , they don't look at you to say I'm going to be a stubborn Annie and think I am boss as I get older


Aw, what a lovely fur baby.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Photos of what I woke up to this morning..... pretty yes but need to shovel a pathway up to the front door, not clearing the driveway as I'm staying home today and tomorrow. I will see from there what's left as Sunday is going to be 19, Monday 23 or 25 so not wasting my energy shovelling to much, ha!
> 
> Hopefully I will have 2 days for purging everything. I've been here (in my retirement home) just over 3 years, time to go through boxes that haven't been opened during this time. Also time to purge lots of other things that I'm not using anymore like tablecloths, and other linens, lots of decor items from my old home that I've never used here, these will go to charity store's.
> Hate doing this but silly that they are in boxes or on shelves collecting dust and I always feel happier knowing someone else may enjoy them for a little while and knowing they won't end up in the dump just yet.
> ...


My deck looks about the same. I'll take a photo and post it.

I guess I won't be taking any -- my camera doesn't work. Changed the batteries but still won't work.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clearing my phone and came across this picture ,pets have a way of looking at you to say I'm so cute take me home , they don't look at you to say I'm going to be a stubborn Annie and think I am boss as I get older


What a face--irresistible!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 7 April '17

Sunday, besides being Palm Sunday is the beginning of Holy Week. I remember Dad being busier than busy during this time - so many things to be done. That was when we still had Sunday and Wednesday evening services. The church was spring cleaned - new altar cloths and maybe new collars for the choir gowns. Good Friday services from twelve to three - Love Feast that evening - and he needed to slip in some calling (visiting parishioners) time. My friend David, who was a minister, always said - "don't call me during Holy Week."

What is this yellow ball I am seeing in the east? Could it be the sun? I do believe it is. No snow this morning - sunshine this early in the morning (9:00 - I suppose I should say mid-morning - I've been up since six). It's 36° right now and is to get to 52°. That should make a lovely spring day.

Today is Heidi's day with Katie but she is making me a smoothie before she leaves. Oh yes - this is going to be a mighty fine day. Sunshine, warmer temperatures and a smoothie. A winning combination.

Will It Skillet? Mac and Cheese

Author: Daniel Shumski | Will It Skillet?.com 
Cook time: 20 mins 
Total time: 20 mins 
Total Cost: $2.59 
Cost Per Serving: $1.30 
Serves: 2

Ingredients

½ tsp salt $0.02
2 cups elbow macaroni* $0.70
2 Tbsp butter $0.27
¾ cup evaporated milk $0.55
½ tsp Dijon mustard $0.03
Pinch of cayenne pepper $0.02
1.5 cups shredded sharp cheddar $1.00

Instructions

1. Fill the skillet two-thirds full of water, add the salt, and bring to a boil over medium-high heat.

2. Add the macaroni turn the heat to medium, and cook, stirring occasionally, until just shy of al dente. This should take about 10 minutes, but check the pasta package for recommended cooking times and aim for the lower end if a range is given. (The macaroni will continue to cook a bit in the sauce.) When the macaroni is ready, biting into a piece should reveal a very thin core of uncooked pasta.

3. Drain the macaroni and return it to the skillet. Turn the heat to low. Add the butter and stir until it melts.

4. Add the evaporated milk, mustard, and cayenne and stir well to combine.

5. Add the cheese in three batches, stirring frequently as each batch is added and waiting until the cheese has melted before adding the next batch. After about 5 minutes total, the sauce will be smooth and noticeably thicker.

6. Serve hot. Leftovers can be refrigerated in a covered container for up to 2 days.

Notes: *I used cavatappi pasta (corkscrews). For most medium pasta shapes, 2 cups is roughly ½ lb.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/04/will-skillet-mac-cheese/

Soft and Chewy Lemon Coconut Cookies

Soft and Chewy Lemon Coconut Cookies- made with fresh lemon zest and naturally sweetened with coconut sugar. You won't be able to eat just one! (vegan + gluten-free)

Author: Sarah | makingthymeforhealth.com 
Prep Time: 10
Cook Time: 12
Total Time: 22
Makes 16

Ingredients:

1/3 cup solid-state coconut oil*
1/2 cup coconut sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 tablespoon lemon zest (about 1 lemon)
1 tablespoon lemon juice
2 tablespoons non-dairy milk
1/2 cup unsweetened shredded coconut
1 cup Bob's Red Mill Almond Flour
1 cup oat flour**
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoons salt

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 350°F then line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

1. In the bowl of a stand mixer with a paddle attachment (or a large bowl using a hand mixer) combine coconut oil and coconut sugar.

2. Mix on high for 1 minute then add vanilla extract, lemon zest, lemon juice and almond milk. Continue to mix for another 15 seconds.

3. With the mixer running add the shredded coconut, almond flour, oat flour, baking soda, and salt. Continue to mix for about 20 seconds, until a dough forms. Using a spatula, scrape down the sides and bottom of the bowl in between mixing to assure all of the ingredients are combined.

4. Using a scooper or a spoon, scoop out about 1 and 1/2 tablespoons of dough at a time. Arrange them on the baking sheet with about 2 inches in between each. Gently press down to flatten.

5. Bake in the oven for 12-13 minutes, until edges are light golden brown.

6. Allow to cool for at least 15 minutes before serving.

NOTE:

1. Leftovers can be stored in an airtight container for up to 5 days. You can also freeze the balls before baking and bake from frozen when ready to eat.

2. *If your coconut oil is rock solid, microwave it (without the lid) for 10 seconds to soften. Vegan butter will work in place of coconut oil but the texture is softer with coconut oil. You can also use a combo of both, if you prefer.

3. **Be sure to use certified gluten-free oat flour for allergies.

http://makingthymeforhealth.com/lemon-coconut-cookies/

Farmer Sausage Soup

We have a restaurant here in the Fraser Valley that serves a great farmer sausage soup...using ground smoked sausage. I recently discovered that one can remove the raw farmer sausage from the casing and then brown the meat as a base for this soup.

Ingredients
1 pound raw farmer sausage (or any similar smoked sausage)
1 large onion, chopped
4-5 cups water 
3 medium potatoes, cubed 
3-4 carrots, sliced
2 stalks celery, chopped
3 cups corn (frozen or canned, kernels or cream corn)*
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon dried basil
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/4 cup flour
2 cups milk
1 cup grated cheese

Directions

1. Slit casing of raw farmer sausage and remove the meat by scraping it out with a tablespoon. (If the sausage is not 'raw meat', finely chop before sautéing.)

2. In a Dutch oven or soup pot, saute sausage and onion over medium heat until meat is no longer pink; drain.

3. Add the water, potatoes, carrots, celery, salt, pepper, basil and cayenne. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer until vegetables are tender.

4. Add the corn and heat through.

5. Using a wire whip, combine flour and milk and stir mixture into soup.

6. Add grated cheese and cook, stirring constantly, until soup returns to a boil. Cook several minutes longer to melt cheese and thicken slightly.

NOTE: *I like to use one can of corn kernels and one can of creamed corn.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/farmer-sausage-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Easy Crock Pot Lasagna

Ingredients

Ricotta Cheese
Mozzarella Cheese
Parmesan Cheese
Lasagna Noodles
Marinara Sauce
Chopped Spinach
Dry Basil

Directions

1. Layer crock pot in this order:

Sauce
Noodles
Cheeses
Spinach

2. REPEAT until out of ingredients.

3. Be sure to save a little of mozzarella to top off with.

4. Sprinkle with a little bit of dry basil.

5. Cook on high for 4 hrs and then enjoy!

http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/crock-pot-lasagna?omhide=true

Asparagus Egg and Bacon Salad with Dijon Vinaigrette

Asparagus Egg and Bacon Salad with Dijon Vinaigrette is the perfect easy Spring salad made with just a few simple ingredients - asparagus, hardboiled egg and bacon tossed with a Dijon vinaigrette.

INGREDIENTS:

1 large hardboiled egg, peeled and sliced
1 2/3 cups chopped asparagus
2 slices cooked and crumbled center cut bacon (check labels for Whole30)
1/2 tsp Dijon mustard (check label for Whole30)
1 teaspoon extra virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon red wine vinegar
pinch salt and pepper, to taste

DIRECTIONS:

1. Bring a pot of water to a boil.

2. Add the asparagus and cook 2 to 3 minutes, until tender yet firm. Drain and run under cold water to stop it from cooking further. Set aside.

3. In a small bowl mix the Dijon, oil, vinegar and a pinch of salt and pepper.

4. Arrange the asparagus on a plate, top with egg and bacon and drizzle with the vinaigrette. Enjoy!

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Yield: 1 serving - Serving Size: 1 salad - Amount Per Serving - Smart Points: 5 - Points +: 6 - Calories: 219 - Total Fat: 13g - Sodium: 306mg - Carbohydrates: 11g - Fiber: 5g - Sugar: 1g - Protein: 16g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/asparagus-egg-and-bacon-salad-with/#TfUyEAxBUmQxYFDc.99

SPINACH AND FETA CROCK POT LASAGNA

Layers of spinach, feta and light ricotta nestled between sheets of lasagna noodles.Just throw all the ingredients in the Crock Pot and walk away.

Author: Katherina | Diethood.com
10 min Prep Time
4 hr Cook Time
4 hr, 30Total Time
YIELDS SERVES 4 TO 6

Ingredients

3 cups tomato sauce
12-15 no boil lasagna noodles
1container (32-ounces) Light Ricotta Cheese
1 cup crumbled feta cheese
salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste
3 to 4 garlic cloves, chopped
2 teaspoons dried oregano, or to taste
1 teaspoon dried parsley
2 eggs, lightly beaten
1 bag (8-ounces) fresh baby spinach leaves
2-1/2 cups Shredded Low-Moisture Part-Skim Mozzarella Cheese, divided
1/2 cup shredded Parmesan Cheese, divided

Instructions

1. Lightly coat the inside of the crock pot with cooking spray.

2. Spread 1 cup tomato sauce on the bottom of the pot.

3. Arrange a layer of the no-boil lasagna noodles over the sauce. Set aside.

4. In a large mixing bowl, combine ricotta cheese, feta cheese, salt, pepper, chopped garlic, oregano, parsley and eggs; mix until thoroughly combined.

5. Add spinach and mix until well incorporated.

6. Spread 1/3 of the ricotta mixture over the pasta.

7. Sprinkle a layer of mozzarella and 1/3 of the parmesan cheese over the ricotta mixture.

8. Top with a cup of tomato sauce.

9. Repeat these layers until all the ingredients have been used up .

10. Top the lasagna with a layer of lasagna noodles covered with tomato sauce and sprinkled with mozzarella and parmesan cheese.

11. Cover and cook on HIGH for 3-1/2 to 4 hours.

12. Turn off the crock pot and let stand 45 minutes, or until all the liquid is absorbed.

13. Cut and serve.

http://diethood.com/spinach-feta-crock-pot-lasagna/#ggqL4ZSMT5E6OtQd.99

Crock Pot Lasagna - Weight Watchers

Prep 20 min
Cook 360 min
Ready 380 min
Calories 360

Ingredients

1 lb lean ground beef
1 onion, chopped
1 can (15oz) tomato sauce
1 tsp salt
1 tsp dried oreganpo
½ tsp dried basil
1/5 tsp red pepper flakes
1 cup part skim ricotta cheese
1-1.2 cup low fat moxxarella cheese, shredded
6 lasagna noodles

Directions

1. In a large skillet over medium-high heat, cook ground beef, onion, and garlic, stirring to break up any chunks, until the meat is brown, 5-10 minutes.

2. Stir in crushed tomatoes, tomato sauce, salt, dried oregano, dried basil, and red pepper flakes and simmer for another 5 minutes.

3. In a small bowl, mix together ricotta and 1 cup mozzarella.

4. Spoon 1/3 of the meat sauce into a slow cooker.

5. Break 3 lasagna noodles in half, arrange them on top of the meat sauce, and top with 1/2 of the cheese mixture. Repeat with second layer. Finish with remaining 1/3 of the meat mixture.

6. Cover and cook on Low for 4-6 hours.

7. In a small bowl, combine remaining 1/2 cup mozzarella and parmesan cheese.

8. Sprinkle over the lasagna and set aside for 10 minutes or until cheese melts and lasagna is firm.

Per serving: 11 SmartPoints; 11 PointsPlus; 9 Previous Point

http://www.kitchme.com/recipes/crock-pot-lasagna-weight-watchers

super easy skinny veggie crockpot lasagna

Authorinchofyum.com
Serves 9

INGREDIENTS

(2) 24 ounce jars or cans of Italian tomato sauce (see notes)
9 thick lasagna noodles with wavy edges (mine were called bronze cut)
24 ounces part-skim ricotta cheese OR cottage cheese
3-4 cups chopped vegetables of choice (I used kale)
2 cups shredded Mozzarella or Provolone cheese
Parmesan cheese for topping
fresh parsley for topping

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Spray the crockpot with nonstick cooking spray.

2. Spread ½ cup tomato sauce to the bottom so the noodles don't stick.

3. Break noodles so that they fit and mostly cover the bottom. They will probably be awkward looking - not a big deal.

4. Cover with about one third of the ricotta, veggies, sauce, cheese, and end with noodles. Repeat layers two more times for a total of three complete layers.

5. End with a layer of noodles on top, covered with a thin layer of sauce and a little bit more shredded cheese.

6. Cover and cook on high for 3 hours or on low for 5-6 hours.

7. Turn the crockpot off completely and let the lasagna sit for at least one hour. This allows all the moisture to get soaked into the lasagna, and if you don't do this it will probably be more like lasagna soup - still good, but not pretty. Depending on how long you let it sit, you can either scoop pieces out or just cut with a knife like normal lasagna.

NOTES: I didn't use ALL the sauce in both jars - I probably used a total of 36 ounces (about one and a half jars), and it was really saucy.
Nutrition: Calories 307 - Total Fat 10g - Saturated Fat 6.1g - Cholesterol 26mg - Sodium 1316mg - Total Carbohydrates 31.6g - Dietary Fiber 3.2g - Sugars 7g - Protein 23.6g - Vitamin A 85% - Vitamiun C 61% - Calcium 32% - Iron 12%

http://pinchofyum.com/super-easy-skinny-veggie-crockpot-lasagna


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

MEXICAN LASAGNA RECIPE

Author: Cris | recipesthatcrock.com
Recipe type: Main
Cuisine: Mexican
PREP TIME: 20 mins
COOK TIME: 4 hours
TOTAL TIME: 4 hours 20 mins
Serves: 8

INGREDIENTS

2 16 oz jars Salsa
2 Envelopes Taco Seasoning (or 8 Tablespoons), Divided
8 oz Cream Cheese, Softened
1 Cup Sour Cream
14 oz Can Refried Beans
16 oz Traditional Lasagna Noodles- Uncooked
2 lb Ground Beef Browned and Drained
1 Cup Water
14 oz Can Mexicorn
2 Small Cans Olive Slices, Drained
3 Green Onions, Sliced
2 Cups Shredded Mozzarella
2 Cups Shredded Cheddar

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Mix 1 Tablespoon of Taco Seasoning mix with cream cheese, sour cream and beans. Set aside.

2. Brown ground beef in a skillet and prepare taco meat with remaining taco seasoning and water. Set aside.

3. Spoon just enough salsa on the bottom of your crock pot to keep the noodles from sticking.

4. Cover the bottom of the crock with uncooked (regular) lasagna noodles. Break Noodles to fit if needed.

LAYER STEPS

1. Spread ⅓ of the bean mixture over the noodles and top with ⅓ of beef, ⅓ of corn and ¼ of olives.

2. Mix cheeses together in a bowl and top lasagna layer with 1 Cup of Cheese.

3. Top with ¼ of salsa and place noodles on top.

4. Repeat layer steps two more times, ending with noodles and then pour remaining salsa on top of noodles. (RESERVE remaining cheese, remaining olives and green onions until the end).

FINISH
1. Place the lid on the crock and cook for 3½ to 4 hours on high.

2. minutes before serving, cover with remaining cheese, olives and green onions

NOTES: I never use NO BOIL noodles in my lasagna. And, I never boil them ahead of time. My favorite recipes call for enough liquid that the noodles cook in the crock pot without needing that extra step.

HTTPS://WWW.RECIPESTHATCROCK.COM/MEXICAN-LASAGNA-RECIPE/

Zucchini Crock Pot Lasagna Recipe - Paleo, Gluten-Free, Clean Eating

A paleo crock pot lasagna recipe with four delicious layers: a homemade marinara, zucchini noodles, a creamy "cheese" layer, and a ground turkey layer with fresh basil.

Servings: 6
Calories: 341 kcal
Author: My Natural Family

Ingredients

FOR THE MARINARA:

1/4 Cup Olive Oil
1 Small Onion diced
1 tsp Real Salt
1 tsp Garlic minced
7 Cups Tomatoes diced (about 10 small tomatoes)
1/2 Tbl Raw Honey

FOR THE MEAT FILLING:

1 Tbl Olive Oil
1/2 Small Onion diced
1 lb . Ground Turkey
1/2 tsp Real Salt
1/4 tsp Black Pepper
18 Large Basil Leaves chopped

FOR THE PALEO "CHEESE SAUCE"

1/2 Tbl Olive Oil
1/4 Small Onion chopped
1/2 Yellow Summer Squash chopped
1/2 tsp Garlic minced
1/4 tsp Real Salt
1/2 Cup Coconut milk divided
1 Egg
4 medium-sized Zucchini thinly sliced lengthwise (6-7 slices from each zucchini)
Instructions

To make the Marinara:

1. Heat the olive oil in a large saucepan over medium/high heat.

2. Add the onion and salt and saute for 2 minutes.

3. Add the garlic and saute for 30 seconds more.

4. Add the tomatoes and honey and reduce heat to medium. Let the sauce cook down for about 20 minutes, or until no longer watery and slightly thick. Check seasonings and add more salt, if needed.

To make the meat filling:

1. Heat the olive oil in a saute pan over medium/high heat.

2. Add the ground turkey and break apart with a spatula.

3. Cook the turkey for 2 minutes then add the onion, salt and pepper.

4. Continue cooking until turkey is cooked through(make sure it has been broken up into small crumbles) and the onion is soft.

5. Remove the pan from heat and toss the fresh basil into the mixture.

To make the Paleo "Cheese Sauce"

1. Heat the olive oil to medium in a small saucepan.

2. Add the chopped onion, summer squash, salt, and garlic to the pan and saute for about 3-4 minutes, until the onion is translucent. Do not brown.

3. Add 1/4 C. of the coconut milk to the pan and bring to a boil. Simmer for 2 minutes, or until more than half of the liquid is absorbed.

4. Place the mixture in a blender with the remaining 1/4 c. coconut milk and puree until very smooth.

5. Add the egg and puree until well blended.

To assemble lasagna:

1. Lightly grease the inside of a crock pot.

2. Cover the bottom of the crock pot with about 3/4 C. of the marinara sauce, spreading it out evenly.

3. Place about 5 zucchini 'noodles' side by side over the marinara sauce.

4. Spoon a layer of the 'cheese sauce' over the zucchini noodles (about 1/2 C).

5. Sprinkle about 1/2 heaping c. of the meat mixture over the sauce.

6. Spoon about 1/2-3/4 C. of the marinara sauce evenly over the meat mixture.

7. Repeat this layering process until you have made 5 layers(zucchini, sauce, meat, marinara) ending with the marinara sauce.

8. Cover and cook on high for 1 1/2 hours.

9. After 1 1/2 hours, remove the lid.

10. Using a turkey baster or a ladle, remove all excess liquid that has pooled in the crock pot (the zucchini will let off quite a bit of liquid) and place it in a shallow frying pan. Bring the liquid to a boil and simmer for about 5-7 minutes, or until reduced into a thick, creamy sauce. Pour the sauce over the top of the lasagna in the crock pot and serve.

https://www.mynaturalfamily.com/recipes/paleo-recipes/paleo-crock-pot-lasagna/

So that's it for today folks - hope you find something good to eat.

The sun is still out - a few clouds floating around - you can really tell when it hits a cloud - things get dim in a hurry.

Blanco spent the night with me again last night - he loves my couch. I wonder if I cleaned off the other side of the bed off (flat surfaces seem to collect stuff) if he would sleep there. Maybe I should clean it off and see.

Hope everyone is having the greatest of days/nights. --- Sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I eat plenty of local honey and it doesn't help, so it's definitely worth a try. He's going to use some of my cats hair to start to desensitize me to that, it would be lovely to be able pet and love on the kitties without imminent allergy attack whether I've taken my allergy pill or not.


Well, yes, I can see how it wouldn't help being allergic to cats!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Hopefully I will have 2 days for purging everything. I've been here (in my retirement home) just over 3 years, time to go through boxes that haven't been opened during this time. Also time to purge lots of other things that I'm not using anymore like tablecloths, and other linens, lots of decor items from my old home that I've never used here, these will go to charity store's.
> Hate doing this but silly that they are in boxes or on shelves collecting dust and I always feel happier knowing someone else may enjoy them for a little while and knowing they won't end up in the dump just yet.


I had to get rid of so much when I moved from the spacious apt. Jack and I shared to my "tiny house" in the Sorority mansion. But I have found that I really have not seriously missed much of anything. I love the feeling of lightness it has given me.

Today I will do a bit of last minute shopping, babysit my DGS for a couple hours, dress up for the pre- formal "cocktail" party (I was so touched when the girls invited me to attend their formal this year! I told them I would attend the pre-partyand then see them off on their hired bus, so I would not feel like a policer at their event. The laughed and said, "Oh MC, you know we will be good.") Then I'm going to do a quick change and be off to the lake for a family early Easter. Chef Donna will be staying at the house.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do all you seasonal changes start oh the first of the month? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I am sure someone has already answered this but just in case....... Yes our Autumn started on the 1st March. :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Aren't you New York time?
> ETA. Yes you are- the time I posted this is the time my Clock says for New York (and the reason for New York being my list is so I know what time it is in Ohio!)


sorry --- sam :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to me basement and cellar are the same thing. Heidi's basement is eight feet tall so you can easily stand up there - her laundry is down there - plus some storage - many people in the states (i don't know about elsewhere) finish the basement and have lovely family rooms - craft rooms, etc. you can spend as much in the basement as you did on the first floor. you put in some egress windows (this gives a great picture - usually the tops are clear so you get the sunlight in the basement --- http://www.egresswindows.com/. our basement leaks so no finishing down there unless we put in a new basement which would mean raising the house, etc - not going to happen i'm thinking. --- sam



darowil said:


> No idea why- I would ask the opposite question why basements? Most places here don't have them- maybe a cellar.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Princess Serena is beautiful!
Baby Mishka looks so innocent, a cutie.
Hope you get feeling better so you can enjoy your visit with DSD.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down.
> 
> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


Great photo, so cute. My DH had some really good photos & videos on his phone of the GS & Kimber but they were lost when he dropped it in the river???? I told him he better transfer his photos to computer now but will he?????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would say it depends on the attic. one of the parsonages we lived in had a walk in attic - all the way around - lovely - and yes - it was fairly full of stuff. my attic area is quite small -
maybe 5x15 and you cannot stand up. but i have it stuffed full - mostly books (wish i had a place to put them all so it all depends - if you have one it is usually used. my uncle elmer's attic was a walk in attic - in later years he had the roof raised on one side which gave them room for two bedrooms and a bathroom. --- sam



KateB said:


> Do those who have basements also use attic space for storage?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds funny now- but not if she doesn't accept a little brother!


Angela, my brother didn't want a sister and asked if they would trade her for a parakeet. He loves her now though, thank goodness.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. Busy getting things prepared for company so just reading an it as I needed a break. About 3 hrs. Till they get here. Little did we think we'd go from gorgeous Spring weather to shoveling snow ❄ off the driveway and walkway. Making a frittata for breakfast tomorrow. Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a new ktp baby - how exciting. how goes the co-habitation. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> All quiet and going well thanks. 3 weeks to go tomorrow. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you usually put you car in the garage? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Often the case here too, that's why we have Garages!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Aren't they gorgeous? And is DS going to be away so you need to look after them while they are calving?


He goes back to work on Tuesday for a week, then is off for 3 weeks, he booked it that way based on when he was told they were to calf but maybe it will be mostly done by the time he's off. DH will be watching them while he's gone. So far the calves have been small so no trouble coming, hope that continues


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

while it can be expensive to finish and decorate, the basement is the cheapest 'room' of the house to build. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> No tornadoes Sam so don't need one :sm01:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi finds room for them - but then she is not a keeper so lots of things end up at goodwill - except things that belong to the chldren. some toys are stored in the basement. the way the roofline is on their house there are small attic spaces under the eaves. --- sam



KateB said:


> Where do you keep all your 'rubbish' then? My loft is full of suitcases, old toys, Christmas stuff, etc.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i would say it depends on the attic. one of the parsonages we lived in had a walk in attic - all the way around - lovely - and yes - it was fairly full of stuff. my attic area is quite small -
> maybe 5x15 and you cannot stand up. but i have it stuffed full - mostly books (wish i had a place to put them all so it all depends - if you have one it is usually used. my uncle elmer's attic was a walk in attic - in later years he had the roof raised on one side which gave them room for two bedrooms and a bathroom. --- sam


One home we lived in was broken up into a duplex. Had been like a mansion before it was split in half, well to me after living in a small walk up attic that was only one big room with no bathroom or kitchen. We shared that. The mansion attic was huge with alcoves and painted the prettiest blue. It became my bedroom and I loved it. First room of my own after sharing with my parents before. I went to school with all the wealthy children that lived in the area and we all got along great. Nice memories of my gorgeous walk up attic bedroom and the attic bedroom that we all slept in where I had the mumps. Oops! That wasn't a nice memory.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> A friend of mine is due to give birth at the end of this month. Her 3yr old daughter only wants a baby sister. She says if it's a boy they can throw it in the bin and get another one!


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clearing my phone and came across this picture ,pets have a way of looking at you to say I'm so cute take me home , they don't look at you to say I'm going to be a stubborn Annie and think I am boss as I get older


Isn't that cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all you people are going to be up s--t creek - you don't know anyone's phone number. it's easy to get in a pickle as joy can attest. i have a few memorized - have some written down in my personal phone book and if that doesn't work i use the phone book. everyone should have their own little hard copy personal phone book. my friend dave in seattle had one -
he kept it in topics - like 'hiking club' then all the members would be listed alpha under it. am very glad you founds yours joy - thank goodness you weren't without power. hope tghe ff is done for a while. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Did similar. Couldn't find phone, don't know number, couldn't call friends as their number on phone. Thank God for Facebook messenger. Put out message, got calls, found phone! I hate fibrofog.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> It was a shocker to get up and look out the window this morning. We have snow and it's still snowing. There must be 2-3" and yesterday, it poured rain. It's supposed to reach 70F by Monday. What is happening :sm06:


Isn't that typical Canadian spring weather


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where do you park your car? --- sam



KateB said:


> We've got a garage too, but it tends to be a bit damp so not much use for keeping anything other than garden tools, old paint tins and the kids garden toys. Don't think we've ever had a car in it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Clearing my phone and came across this picture ,pets have a way of looking at you to say I'm so cute take me home , they don't look at you to say I'm going to be a stubborn Annie and think I am boss as I get older


Awwww, so sweet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down.
> 
> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


She is absolutely gorgeous. Our own little princess.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, feel better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> I had to get rid of so much when I moved from the spacious apt. Jack and I shared to my "tiny house" in the Sorority mansion. But I have found that I really have not seriously missed much of anything. I love the feeling of lightness it has given me.
> 
> Today I will do a bit of last minute shopping, babysit my DGS for a couple hours, dress up for the pre- formal "cocktail" party (I was so touched when the girls invited me to attend their formal this year! I told them I would attend the pre-partyand then see them off on their hired bus, so I would not feel like a policer at their event. The laughed and said, "Oh MC, you know we will be good.") Then I'm going to do a quick change and be off to the lake for a family early Easter. Chef Donna will be staying at the house.


Have a fun weekend


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely cowl bonnie - i really like the little dots of color around the bottom. do we get to see the sweater also? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, great card, belated happy anniversary, Margaret.
> Heather, cute puppy.
> Nikki, have fun with your new needles, you'll have to give us your opinion of them. The only " exotic " needles I have are Cubics which I really like & now use for almost everything, other than that I have metal ones that have been around since I was a kid
> Sonja, waiting for a photo of your finished cardigan, that's going to be such a great little set..
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful set - i love the little flowers on the sweater - very cute. may we see that the back looks like or did you omit it on purpose - which is definitely fine. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That's a beautiful cowl Bonnie, here is a picture of my cardigan not sure whether it makes a nice set and I wish I'd kept to the original plan of doing a straight panel down the back but the cardi is OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> to me basement and cellar are the same thing. Heidi's basement is eight feet tall so you can easily stand up there - her laundry is down there - plus some storage - many people in the states (i don't know about elsewhere) finish the basement and have lovely family rooms - craft rooms, etc. you can spend as much in the basement as you did on the first floor. you put in some egress windows (this gives a great picture - usually the tops are clear so you get the sunlight in the basement --- http://www.egresswindows.com/. our basement leaks so no finishing down there unless we put in a new basement which would mean raising the house, etc - not going to happen i'm thinking. --- sam


Here when we say cellar, we usually mean an old dirt basement, not a proper "basement" which is cement & can be finished living space.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is entirely possible to dig a basement with the house still there - my friend eddie did that to one of the houses he and his family lived in. but they raised the house so that it was on supports and not resting on the ground. i never asked him what it cost to do that - i will ask him the next time we have dinner. --- sam



angelam said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Here without a basement our houses would be very cold plus we get much more living space for not a big cost.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just tuck the cardi behind the bow. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That's why I made a shortie cardigan / shrug but I'm still not sure maybe I should just make another dress


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the only entrance to the basement is form inside the house. in years past they used to build them with an outside entrance that was covered my slanting doors on top. ron has a basement but the house was built into a hill so the front side of the basement is all glass. quite lovely. in fact the front room upstairs has the same facing wall of all glass. he gets tons of natural light. 
--- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> In Aus. I'd be a bit worried about poisonous wildlife taking up residence in either basement or attic.
> I've had damp garages too- that's how come my Passap bit the dust.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> all you people are going to be up s--t creek - you don't know anyone's phone number. it's easy to get in a pickle as joy can attest. i have a few memorized - have some written down in my personal phone book and if that doesn't work i use the phone book. everyone should have their own little hard copy personal phone book. my friend dave in seattle had one -
> he kept it in topics - like 'hiking club' then all the members would be listed alpha under it. am very glad you founds yours joy - thank goodness you weren't without power. hope tghe ff is done for a while. --- sam


So many people are giving up their landlines now days, it drives me crazy that the mobile numbers aren't in the phone book. We have a little book with numbers in but I have many family & friends numbers memorized. Until about 10 years ago, anyone in our local exchange we just had to dial the last 4 numbers, we have since had 2 "upgrades", the first time they made us add the 3 numbers for our town & then we had to add an area code to it???? So now we dial 10 numbers instead of 4, somehow that seems backwards to me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely cowl bonnie - i really like the little dots of color around the bottom. do we get to see the sweater also? --- sam


The "dots" are just the heads of the blocking pins????????I'll post the sweater when I get it blocked


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you'll wish you had one if you ever see a tornado in your front yard. lol --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> We don't have basements or cellars in Texas. I guess we don't need them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the difference between the two. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I use Firefox. I was having way too many issues with Internet Explorer. I like Firefox better than Chrome, but both are better than I.E.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> MEXICAN LASAGNA RECIPE
> 
> Author: Cris | recipesthatcrock.com
> Recipe type: Main
> ...


I'm not a fan of lasagne but the mac and cheese sounds good. So do the lemon cookies. I don't have all those ingredients though. Glad you're getting sun - I sure am not. The snow plow was here and they cleaned the street but my drive is still plugged and so is the deck. I tried to shovel but it's really heavy so I just gave up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun - i don't know - i don't think anyone ever thought of asking for a recipe - too bad - but they wouldn't have been as good as grandma's sugar cookies. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Re sugar cookies and ceiling.
> 
> For some reason when I clicked on quote reply it only goes to reply screen. Oh well.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we went into spring the 21st of march. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> We are obviously watching some of the same recipe sites, Sam! Hope you go into real spring soon! The early news is on- there is flooding and other problems around the country.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that typical Canadian spring weather


Yes, but I was hoping that we'd seen the end of it. The landscaper came around yesterday and removed all the posts in front of the sprinklers so the plow wouldn't damage them. They were hoping we wouldn't get more snow. Maybe that was the jinx.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

There has been a terrorist attack in Stockholm, I've just had a message from my best friend that she is OK. I was worried as she works right in the middle of stockholm during the week


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a mess - so glad you had help emptying it. will insurance help offset the cost of the contents? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> page 48. Well, it's been an aggrivating 2 days. I have an insulated curtain that covers the sliding doors to the back porch. I closed it when we left at the end of December. I have an upright freezer out there, and one in the basement. I opened the curtain so I could put the rabbit's travel carrier out on the porch where we keep it. Opened the door to a horrific odor! The freezer was running, but not chilling. By the looks of the contents, it had quit chilling right after we left. DD Amber came over with Arriana yesterday. What a great DD I have! She helped me empty it. Good thing I had rubber gloves, and DH keeps face masks in the garage. There was mold 1/2" thick on some of the stuff. Stuff had leaked. What a mess. We put on masks and gloves and used who knows how many garbage bags and filled our big trash can. I could barely move it through the grass. Well, DH sent me a text that neighbors had put their garbage out (we couldn't remember what day pick up was) so I got it out to the road. When they went through picking up, automated pick up lids were open on the neighbors on both sides of us. I was leaving, and ours was open also, but still full. So when I got back I called the collection office, and got that taken care of. Come to figure that they had picked up recycles, not garbage earlier, and the lids had probably blown open with the heavy traffic. It has now been picked up.
> 
> I need to get blood work done for my Dr. appointments in the next few weeks. I can only find orders for one, not 2 drs. So I called yesterday and they were going to fax orders to the hospital. Got there this morning, and no orders. So I will go back on Friday, after calling to find out if they have the orders. I got the needed number today. No way am I going to get stuck twice when I can get blood drawn for both drs at the same time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just picked up my camera and felt that it was very warm. I wonder what's going on with it. Immediately took the batteries out and it's cooled off. Strange.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shopping always helps reduce the stress. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Home for awhile. Issues still in turmoil so I'm at DD's disposal if I hear of her needing me at her home. I'm exhausted; did take a short nap until I did get a text from her and am wide awake and in touch with her now. You guys are the best. Not up to talking on phone or anything but getting to just check in here is stress relieving....by the way I am a stress eater and stress shopper....neither one good....LOL. Gotta find some humor here somewhere! Just ate 4 chocolate chip cookies and ordered a top (on sale of course/50%off) :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did they catch the person? hope they tie him to a stake and shoot him. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just heard from my sister in sweden that my poor aunt was swindled out of nearly all her money before she died . She was in a care home suffering from dementia and as they had no children , the law puts a trustee in charge of her money instead of a relative so no one relative can steal her money . This trustee has stolen 2 million sek which equals 178205 pounds of my aunts money he left her with a few hundred pounds if she had lived longer she would have lost her place at the lovely home where she lived


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just like her grandma. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I had nothing to do with teaching her; she learned socks all on her own! Very proud of her. Mya is a very smart girl;
> she is 4th in her class of 300 and a junior in high school. She is dual enrolled in college and high school and when she graduates next year will enter college as a junior (3rd year). Brains and beauty IMHO.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always type in my password - it doesn't just automatically open - if it did then anyone could get into my computer which while not a bad thing i just prefer having a password. ---
sam



budasha said:


> It happened again and it fixed it. Now, I find another problem. When I open my computer, my email address would show up and my password would be automatically set. My password has disappeared and I haven't been able to retrieve it. I have to input the password each time and it's annoying. Any suggestions to cure that?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely melody - my favorite so far - not that all you have knitted aren't quite lovely - i really like the pattern stitch you used. well done. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 7:30 pm here and I am caught up. Was a gorgeous morning and I took Deuce for a walk around the block. My friend Angela came for lunch and we went to the Dollorama.
> 
> Got a bit more chilly this afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Photos of what I woke up to this morning..... pretty yes but need to shovel a pathway up to the front door, not clearing the driveway as I'm staying home today and tomorrow. I will see from there what's left as Sunday is going to be 19, Monday 23 or 25 so not wasting my energy shovelling to much, ha!
> 
> Hopefully I will have 2 days for purging everything. I've been here (in my retirement home) just over 3 years, time to go through boxes that haven't been opened during this time. Also time to purge lots of other things that I'm not using anymore like tablecloths, and other linens, lots of decor items from my old home that I've never used here, these will go to charity store's.
> Hate doing this but silly that they are in boxes or on shelves collecting dust and I always feel happier knowing someone else may enjoy them for a little while and knowing they won't end up in the dump just yet.
> ...


It is pretty indeed. Enjoy it while it is pretty :sm02: 
You should know now what you won't be using in your place. But if you give it away you might want it next week. Is that right?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my friend larry in seattle has a garage that is so full you can barely get in. i told him i would be glad to clean it out for him - his car has never known a garage. but he 'loves his stuff' even though he doesn't know where anything is plus he has forgotten half of what is out there. and it is a two car garage. i'll send heidi over to your house - you will be able to use the garage when she is finished. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> Lots of cupboards inside. Garage or shed- most places have at least a shed. Some of us have so much in our garage that it is well nigh impossible to get the car in it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you insulate your houses? it would certainly lower your heat and a/c bills - along with triple glazed windows - it would be quite weather proof. i told heidi i wanted everything insulated -
even the interior walls - i think that is when we do have sun during the winter my heat rarely turns on - i have enough windows the sun really shines through. --- sam



darowil said:


> We do have roof spaces and under house spaces. The under house spaces aren't usually any use down here (the older houses in the tropics used to be built up to get the breezes underneath them to cool the house. And many of these are now being filled in). And sometimes we will put thing sin the roof. Possums and birds are the most likely things to take up residence in roof spaces.
> 
> We do have a big roof space and David has plans to use it for storage later. But it gets extremely hot so need to do something about that first before storing anything but things that can cope with extreme heat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news margaret and what an incentive to keep losing weight. --- sam



darowil said:


> What a horrid job that would have been clearing out the freezer. Did you lose much stuff- obviously everything that was in it.
> And as for the blood how annoying to go there.
> 
> Say my doctor yesterday. She was very pleased with my weight loss and BP. Said it even looks like I may be able to drop one of my BP medications next time I see her in 6 months. And especially likely if I can keep losing weight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the cure is simple - you should never get annoyed at your husband. rotflmao --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That is good news Margaret
> My blood pressure is perfect apparently .I have a standing joke with my doctor she takes my blood pressure and shakes her head smiling as it's barely changed over all the years I've been seeing her my reply is she should test it after I've got annoyed at my husband and see how high it can skyrocket then ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like plenty of closet space (for clothes) but have never heard of putting cupboards in the bedroom - what would you put in them? --- sam



darowil said:


> Our older ones tended not to but the newer ones almost always have builtins in the bedrooms (even not enough for hoarders like us!
> Having said that the last place we bought had no bedroom cupboards and it was new.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder if this will mean she won't make it to the kap? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I spent over an hour on the phone with Jynx yesterday. She's in great spirits and although very frustrated that this has taken another backward step, she's confident that this will have a good outcome. All of the mesh has been removed and the wound is healing nicely. They're still waiting on decision to go home or to some kind of facility. I suggested a facility so she can stay on IV drugs and have insurance pay. She's not allowed even to get out of bed by herself yet so still needs care available 24 hours. She should know today or tomorrow. All other health factors are good so keeping the prayers going and fingers crossed. She thanks everyone for their kind thoughts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do all you seasonal changes start oh the first of the month? --- sam


Sure do


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> to me basement and cellar are the same thing. Heidi's basement is eight feet tall so you can easily stand up there - her laundry is down there - plus some storage - many people in the states (i don't know about elsewhere) finish the basement and have lovely family rooms - craft rooms, etc. you can spend as much in the basement as you did on the first floor. you put in some egress windows (this gives a great picture - usually the tops are clear so you get the sunlight in the basement --- http://www.egresswindows.com/. our basement leaks so no finishing down there unless we put in a new basement which would mean raising the house, etc - not going to happen i'm thinking. --- sam


To me a cellar is small and just for storing food items or wines that are best with a constant temperature. A basement would be more like the ones you talk about where people can use them as an extra level of the house. But cellars are very unusual here


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Clearing my phone and came across this picture ,pets have a way of looking at you to say I'm so cute take me home , they don't look at you to say I'm going to be a stubborn Annie and think I am boss as I get older


Oh how cute! It's a wonder you didn't come home with two of them!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Photos of what I woke up to this morning..... pretty yes but need to shovel a pathway up to the front door, not clearing the driveway as I'm staying home today and tomorrow. I will see from there what's left as Sunday is going to be 19, Monday 23 or 25 so not wasting my energy shovelling to much, ha!
> 
> Hopefully I will have 2 days for purging everything. I've been here (in my retirement home) just over 3 years, time to go through boxes that haven't been opened during this time. Also time to purge lots of other things that I'm not using anymore like tablecloths, and other linens, lots of decor items from my old home that I've never used here, these will go to charity store's.
> Hate doing this but silly that they are in boxes or on shelves collecting dust and I always feel happier knowing someone else may enjoy them for a little while and knowing they won't end up in the dump just yet.
> ...


So pretty, but I think I'm enjoying the 18c sunshine we're having at the moment more!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Angela, my brother didn't want a sister and asked if they would trade her for a parakeet. He loves her now though, thank goodness.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There has been a terrorist attack in Stockholm, I've just had a message from my best friend that she is OK. I was worried as she works right in the middle of stockholm during the week


I've just got back from the hairdressers, the girl who cuts my hair is Swedish and she said she'd just heard about it. A man stole a lorry and just drove it into a crowded shopping centre. There seems to be a pattern to these type of attacks, I wonder where the next one will be. So sad.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down.
> 
> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


Gorgeous girl and she looks so delighted to be a Princess!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my friend larry in seattle has a garage that is so full you can barely get in. i told him i would be glad to clean it out for him - his car has never known a garage. but he 'loves his stuff' even though he doesn't know where anything is plus he has forgotten half of what is out there. and it is a two car garage. i'll send heidi over to your house - you will be able to use the garage when she is finished. lol --- sam


We have a carport so the shed is not intended to be a garage so thanks for the offer but we'll leave things as are. And anyway she would throw out my kitchen gear that still has no home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't you insulate your houses? it would certainly lower your heat and a/c bills - along with triple glazed windows - it would be quite weather proof. i told heidi i wanted everything insulated -
> even the interior walls - i think that is when we do have sun during the winter my heat rarely turns on - i have enough windows the sun really shines through. --- sam


Most of the insulation is on top of the ceiling so the space that the stuff would be stored in still gets hot


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clearing my phone and came across this picture ,pets have a way of looking at you to say I'm so cute take me home , they don't look at you to say I'm going to be a stubborn Annie and think I am boss as I get older


Awww!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like plenty of closet space (for clothes) but have never heard of putting cupboards in the bedroom - what would you put in them? --- sam


Clothes. Usually say wardrobe. But a wardrobe is one type of cupboard.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder if this will mean she won't make it to the kap? --- sam


She's determined and says she's still coming and Gerry has committed to driving her if she doesn't have Dr.'s permission to fly. We'll have to wait and see. She was so disappointed that she didn't make it last year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've just got back from the hairdressers, the girl who cuts my hair is Swedish and she said she'd just heard about it. A man stole a lorry and just drove it into a crowded shopping centre. There seems to be a pattern to these type of attacks, I wonder where the next one will be. So sad.


I hadn't heard about that one- trouble is now people have the idea of doing it. And how easy it for anyone to get in a car and do this. No skills needed- just enough knowledge to know how to drive a car a short distance.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I hadn't heard about that one- trouble is now people have the idea of doing it. And how easy it for anyone to get in a car and do this. No skills needed- just enough knowledge to know how to drive a car a short distance.


Exactly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> where do you park your car? --- sam


Our drive runs up the side of the house and there is also space in front of the house. I park mine at the side and DH parks his at the front so it's easy no matter which car wants out - it used to be chaos when both boys were living here and both had cars, you could guarantee the car needed was always the one at the back! Our UKers may know what I mean when I say it was like an episode of Butterflies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, she does. :sm11: She loves fairies and princesses. DD has her practising saying "bippity boppety boo" LOL


As with all the best spells!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't you usually put you car in the garage? --- sam


Our cars are on the street because the garage is full of motorcycles. :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We reached around 30, 29 tomorrow and then Sunday 18.
> Another one growing up quickly. How sweet.


Outside it is around 12*C, the house is warmer, because I've not got on a Gansey- adjusting to winter temperatures being on their way.
That is a big contrast!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Princess Serena is lovely indeed!

Bub saw the eye doc this morning, and he will need to go back next week for an injection (due to retinal edema). Then two more injections at intervals, and then the doc wants him to see another eye doc about cataracts (all of which I need to drive him for, so more juggling of the work schedule to come, just when I expected a couple of "normal" weeks). On the up side, he says his shoulder still aches but seems a little better. So there's that.

I'm not getting much done these last couple of days, but DD has finished her project so I'll likely get back to quilting over the weekend. I took my knitting bag to the eye doc's but found a mistake in the hat pattern and couldn't figure out how to fix it so didn't get anything done there either. Oh well. It'll get sorted eventually.

Hope all are well/mending, sending hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest was just over 2 and quite happy to take a look at new baby while in hospital but when I brought baby home he wanted to know when I was taking him back to mother care and could he have a car instead


LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clearing my phone and came across this picture ,pets have a way of looking at you to say I'm so cute take me home , they don't look at you to say I'm going to be a stubborn Annie and think I am boss as I get older


How old would she have been in the photo?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have just started reading a book. Working Class Boy by Jimmy Barnes (of Cold Chisel fame. An Australian band).
> He was born in Glasgow, 8 days after I was born in London. Both of us bought up in Elizabeth. From what I have seen so far it looks like his youth was the type Elizabeth was (and indeed still is) renown for, a life of booze, drugs and sex. Which I think he has turned around- but will need to read the next book he is writing for that part. Somehow my family managed to avoid most of this.
> It is a big book- and I got a reminder that it is due back to the library soon so I am now on page 13! Think I might struggle to get it back on time. But it is a popular book so I won't be able to extend it.
> He just said Theirs nothing colder than a Scottish winter- though the summer comes close. Mind you I think Bonnie and a few others might disagree with his basic premise. But I did like the summer comes close. And by now he is well used to much milder winters.
> ...


I have heard of Jimmy Barnes, but not sure I would have connected him to South Australia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Photos of what I woke up to this morning..... pretty yes but need to shovel a pathway up to the front door, not clearing the driveway as I'm staying home today and tomorrow. I will see from there what's left as Sunday is going to be 19, Monday 23 or 25 so not wasting my energy shovelling to much, ha!
> 
> Hopefully I will have 2 days for purging everything. I've been here (in my retirement home) just over 3 years, time to go through boxes that haven't been opened during this time. Also time to purge lots of other things that I'm not using anymore like tablecloths, and other linens, lots of decor items from my old home that I've never used here, these will go to charity store's.
> Hate doing this but silly that they are in boxes or on shelves collecting dust and I always feel happier knowing someone else may enjoy them for a little while and knowing they won't end up in the dump just yet.
> ...


Looks more like Christmas than April to me!
I too need to do a final sort out after my move, two years on!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristie, sure can tell how much the girls love you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 7 April '17
> 
> Sunday, besides being Palm Sunday is the beginning of Holy Week. I remember Dad being busier than busy during this time - so many things to be done. That was when we still had Sunday and Wednesday evening services. The church was spring cleaned - new altar cloths and maybe new collars for the choir gowns. Good Friday services from twelve to three - Love Feast that evening - and he needed to slip in some calling (visiting parishioners) time. My friend David, who was a minister, always said - "don't call me during Holy Week."
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Enjoy your sun, Sam- but spare a thought for us going into winter- officially we get there at the end of next month.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you. I love how little it takes for you to have a beautiful day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I had to get rid of so much when I moved from the spacious apt. Jack and I shared to my "tiny house" in the Sorority mansion. But I have found that I really have not seriously missed much of anything. I love the feeling of lightness it has given me.
> 
> Today I will do a bit of last minute shopping, babysit my DGS for a couple hours, dress up for the pre- formal "cocktail" party (I was so touched when the girls invited me to attend their formal this year! I told them I would attend the pre-partyand then see them off on their hired bus, so I would not feel like a policer at their event. The laughed and said, "Oh MC, you know we will be good.") Then I'm going to do a quick change and be off to the lake for a family early Easter. Chef Donna will be staying at the house.


Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> do all you seasonal changes start oh the first of the month? --- sam


Our's certainly do, Sam!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I understand your view. But I would be thrilled to give up landline, hate all the sales calls. And I do not want people I dont know calling on my cell, so I am happy cell phone number not published.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so glad your friend is okay. Hate these attacks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Angela, my brother didn't want a sister and asked if they would trade her for a parakeet. He loves her now though, thank goodness.


Thank goodness!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. Busy getting things prepared for company so just reading an it as I needed a break. About 3 hrs. Till they get here. Little did we think we'd go from gorgeous Spring weather to shoveling snow ❄ off the driveway and walkway. Making a frittata for breakfast tomorrow. Hugs to all.


I love a good frittata! Enjoy your visitors!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't you usually put you car in the garage? --- sam


A lot of people have so many cars they will only fit around on the driveway. NZ'ers often trade up quickly, to newer vehicles. Personally no garage nor Car Port- wish I did have somewhere like that. But I do have a home for Ringo! Fan has a two car garage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> One home we lived in was broken up into a duplex. Had been like a mansion before it was split in half, well to me after living in a small walk up attic that was only one big room with no bathroom or kitchen. We shared that. The mansion attic was huge with alcoves and painted the prettiest blue. It became my bedroom and I loved it. First room of my own after sharing with my parents before. I went to school with all the wealthy children that lived in the area and we all got along great. Nice memories of my gorgeous walk up attic bedroom and the attic bedroom that we all slept in where I had the mumps. Oops! That wasn't a nice memory.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm25: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> all you people are going to be up s--t creek - you don't know anyone's phone number. it's easy to get in a pickle as joy can attest. i have a few memorized - have some written down in my personal phone book and if that doesn't work i use the phone book. everyone should have their own little hard copy personal phone book. my friend dave in seattle had one -
> he kept it in topics - like 'hiking club' then all the members would be listed alpha under it. am very glad you founds yours joy - thank goodness you weren't without power. hope tghe ff is done for a while. --- sam


Finger trouble again, Sam!?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the only entrance to the basement is form inside the house. in years past they used to build them with an outside entrance that was covered my slanting doors on top. ron has a basement but the house was built into a hill so the front side of the basement is all glass. quite lovely. in fact the front room upstairs has the same facing wall of all glass. he gets tons of natural light.
> --- sam


The only basement I've owned was accessed only from outside, we were on a slope. It was the house I hoped to live out my days, in Mt Eden/Sandringham- but the ex had other ideas.

Tried to find it on Google Maps- couldn't extract an image- but you can see what a Street full of lovely old houses it still is. Marlborough Street. Number 42.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How old would she have been in the photo?


 between 2-3 month old . Just got her a big dogs collar as she grew out of the small one we had one her . Now you can't even see her collar for all the fur on her


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So many people are giving up their landlines now days, it drives me crazy that the mobile numbers aren't in the phone book. We have a little book with numbers in but I have many family & friends numbers memorized. Until about 10 years ago, anyone in our local exchange we just had to dial the last 4 numbers, we have since had 2 "upgrades", the first time they made us add the 3 numbers for our town & then we had to add an area code to it???? So now we dial 10 numbers instead of 4, somehow that seems backwards to me


I keep my landline deliberately, for use in power outages, Civil Defence Emergency, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we went into spring the 21st of march. --- sam


But did Mother Nature listen?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There has been a terrorist attack in Stockholm, I've just had a message from my best friend that she is OK. I was worried as she works right in the middle of stockholm during the week


I heard that on our news- so glad for you she let you know quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is pretty indeed. Enjoy it while it is pretty :sm02:
> You should know now what you won't be using in your place. But if you give it away you might want it next week. Is that right?


Golly Margaret, you're up middle of the night, have you slept at all?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Princess Serena is lovely indeed!
> 
> Bub saw the eye doc this morning, and he will need to go back next week for an injection (due to retinal edema). Then two more injections at intervals, and then the doc wants him to see another eye doc about cataracts (all of which I need to drive him for, so more juggling of the work schedule to come, just when I expected a couple of "normal" weeks). On the up side, he says his shoulder still aches but seems a little better. So there's that.
> 
> ...


Hope the eyes don't become a major issue. At least cataracts are easy to deal with these days.
And so much for a break from appointments.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> So pretty, but I think I'm enjoying the 18c sunshine we're having at the moment more!


And I am feeling chilly at the same!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have heard of Jimmy Barnes, but not sure I would have connected him to South Australia.


Very much so- they are currently on their way to Adelaide on the ship- Ten Pound Poms (or as He more politely put it 10 pound tourists. Though Scottish (well He might be Australian by now).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've just got back from the hairdressers, the girl who cuts my hair is Swedish and she said she'd just heard about it. A man stole a lorry and just drove it into a crowded shopping centre. There seems to be a pattern to these type of attacks, I wonder where the next one will be. So sad.


I think some have a perverted idea of what makes for glory.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, I understand your view. But I would be thrilled to give up landline, hate all the sales calls. And I do not want people I dont know calling on my cell, so I am happy cell phone number not published.


Gave up my landline a while ago as it was an expense I could do without , was getting a monthly bill for something I never used as everyone rang my mobile


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so glad your friend is okay. Hate these attacks.


Thank you. She is staying in Stockholm tonight as it's hard to get out of the city just now and will drive home tomorrow


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Finger trouble again, Sam!?!


Think it was intentional.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly Margaret, you're up middle of the night, have you slept at all?


Nope- went to bed but no success with sleeping so I'm up. Might get back soon. But I've been KPing, reading and knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> between 2-3 month old . Just got her a big dogs collar as she grew out of the small one we had one her . Now you can't even see her collar for all the fur on her


She sure is a beauty! Even if she has annoying quirks of temperament/behaviour!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> So pretty, but I think I'm enjoying the 18c sunshine we're having at the moment more!


We got lovely warm sunshine too , although it sure does get chilly still once the sun goes down


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope the eyes don't become a major issue. At least cataracts are easy to deal with these days.
> And so much for a break from appointments.


ditto.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gave up my landline a while ago as it was an expense I could do without , was getting a monthly bill for something I never used as everyone rang my mobile


We haven't bothered here either.
Occasionally it would be useful when the mobile plays Hide and Seek.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Very much so- they are currently on their way to Adelaide on the ship- Ten Pound Poms (or as He more politely put it 10 pound tourists. Though Scottish (well He might be Australian by now).


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Think it was intentional.


LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Nope- went to bed but no success with sleeping so I'm up. Might get back soon. But I've been KPing, reading and knitting.


So it's been productive, I know sometimes you just don't sleep!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We got lovely warm sunshine too , although it sure does get chilly still once the sun goes down


And I am enjoying the nights cooling down when the sun goes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> She sure is a beauty! Even if she has annoying quirks of temperament/behaviour!


She is just sneaking in now to see what I'm up too , she peeps round the door and waits for me to say come in mishka then it's pounce time . I'm sure one of these days she will manage to sit on my head ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

On the way over from England we got 3 camels which I remember standing on the top of the bedroom cupboards (wardrobes) and then they disappeared. Mum had heard that they were being stuffed with old bandages. Well in Working Class Boy his father bought some of these camels and He wasn't allowed to bring them on board. To show why they cut one open and out fell dirty used bandages. Just as well Mum threw ours out. It was shame as they looked lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is just sneaking in now to see what I'm up too , she peeps round the door and waits for me to say come in mishka then it's pounce time . I'm sure one of these days she will manage to sit on my head ????


Oh dear! :sm06: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is just sneaking in now to see what I'm up too , she peeps round the door and waits for me to say come in mishka then it's pounce time . I'm sure one of these days she will manage to sit on my head ????


Hopefully you can get a selfie then- it would be a sight to see I'm sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL!


Sam's protecting our sensitive ears/eyes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam's protecting our sensitive ears/eyes.


It was at the end, it came out ff and a something else, which looked like he had typed without checking finger position.!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There has been a terrorist attack in Stockholm, I've just had a message from my best friend that she is OK. I was worried as she works right in the middle of stockholm during the week


I'm glad your friend is safe. The world sure is getting to be a scary place.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our cars are on the street because the garage is full of motorcycles. :sm16:


Well, they have to be indoors. Ours is in DSs garage. We don't have a garage, a shop where the tractor lives in winter so it's ready for plowing & feeding cows & a Quonset for the big farm equipment but the car & truck stay outside.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I keep my landline deliberately, for use in power outages, Civil Defence Emergency, etc.


Cell service is so poor here we can't give up the landline


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, I hope Bub gets his eye problems fixed quickly.

Sonja, Mischka sounds like Kimber, if you're down near her level she has to be right on top of you. She's forever jumping on the GKs & licking them????

I've spent the morning transplanting & planting. My petunias didn't come up very well this year, one kind was thick as hair on a hound but the others are pretty sparse. I transplanted 12 dozen of those & a dozen clumps of cutting celery.
I'm sure you are all surprised but I may have got carried away planting????
It was forcast to rain but so far we are having a beautiful day, when I'm done my tea, I think I'll go out & gather some junk around the yard


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cell service is so poor here we can't give up the landline


And they don't work without power! Whereas, although my phone is quite sophisticated, it does work when there is a power outage. I was a good 11 hours without power a number of weeks back. Good thing I had edibles in cans. My gas cylinders are out of date.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Hopefully you can get a selfie then- it would be a sight to see I'm sure.


I don't think so I'd be to busy being squashed ????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I hope you have a swift and ball winder or at least a swift.


I do, but still haven't done it! I am so bad!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down.
> 
> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


Precious! Little girls do love princesses!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wouldn't mind having this one in my back yard. --- sam

http://www.edenverandas.co.uk/glass-verandas.php



Swedenme said:


> And I've started getting ads for them along with glass garden veranda conversions which is a new one for me


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll drive the cart and look at the beautiful scenery while he chases that little white ball all over God's half acre. --- sam



KateB said:


> Luke was out on the golf course with his daddy last week. He had a great time until he tried to jump over a large puddle and fell in! The views from this golf course are quite outstanding!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nothing like a child to cut straight to the point. --- sam



KateB said:


> I think I may have told you this before?.....DS#2 (aged about 3) followed my friend into the toilet and told her, "Your bottom hangs over the seat more than my mummy's!"...and yes, she's still my friend! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder why the difference in price. --- sam



KateB said:


> Wow! I can buy 8oz slightly salted Lurpak in the supermarket for about £2.70 ($3.36)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's going to be outstanding i can tell already. anxious to see what you are knitting. i have yet to do double knitting. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of the pattern I'm going to try although I think I will change it a bit as I want more sail boats said me who can't get past the cast on ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party dances with wool - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Dances with Wool said:


> Love it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> nothing like a child to cut straight to the point. --- sam


 :sm09:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonia, I'm glad your friend is ok . My sympathies to these affected by this horrible attack. 
Sam, what are pillowcase dresses? 
It was sunny today but the wind is still cold. I went to lunch with Chris but he'd to go back to work as he's been going in later so he can help Jamie in the morning. 
Mikes mum came in for coffee and the plumber came and checked the thermostat and altered the timer. So we'll see how it goes now. 
I may be out to lunch tomorrow, depending on how Jamie feels. We shall see. 
Gwen, pleased things seem to be settling for your daughter. 
Prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping the calving continues well!


 :sm12: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey - i'm over here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461764-1.html#10632042


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a good time at the dinner theatre, great roast beef supper & good local talent. We also got to visit with friends.
> I'm invited to a prayer Breakfast at the Catholic Church Saturday morning, they have a motivational speaker plus it's an opportunity to visit with some friends.
> I was foolish today, I cleaned the house & got all my inside chores caught up but should have done some yard cleanup as now the forcast is for rain the next 3 daysð
> DSs cows were supposed to start calving after the 15th, guess the let the bull out earlier than we thought as he now has 6 of his 30 calves. Seems to be going well, hope th rest come so easy


Oh they are so cute!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely picture julie - looks like it was going to be a good day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I snapped this yesterday, as the sun rose above the houses. Today it is just cloud.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> :sm12: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Welcome to the Tea Party!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a lovely picture julie - looks like it was going to be a good day. --- sam


It has been very unstable weather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like it is really coming down. i think you are getting the snow that we were supposed to get. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> So this is happening ????
> 
> Welcome to March in Canada ????❄????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party swiss miss - we hope you had a fun time with us and will make us a regular stop whenever you are on line. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Swiss Miss said:


> Here too in Michigan. Somebody tell it to stop. It's causing problems with our stonework!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bubba love - always good to hear from you - what are you doing with all your free time? --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I still have a baby tooth too! Never thought of its presents keeping me young ???? Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well Marla and I started our 90 day plan today, it's not going to be easy for sure, you never realize how much stuff has wheat in it until you start looking closely. geesh. 
Trash is out, recycling is out, fridge cleaned out a bit, 4 loads of laundry are done, it's a nice day for hanging it all out on the line to dry as we hit a high of 79F, tomorrow is to be only 74 and then back down into the low 50's. Oh well. Took the dogs for a walk, they are are two pooped pups, David took Mocha to Ft. Laramie with him to go fishing so I only have the 2 little ones. I just need to do some cleaning in the kitchen and make dinner.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, enjoy your company.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are so cute - i would have them all named and never want to get rid of them. it would not be a good idea for me to have a farm. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a good time at the dinner theatre, great roast beef supper & good local talent. We also got to visit with friends.
> I'm invited to a prayer Breakfast at the Catholic Church Saturday morning, they have a motivational speaker plus it's an opportunity to visit with some friends.
> I was foolish today, I cleaned the house & got all my inside chores caught up but should have done some yard cleanup as now the forcast is for rain the next 3 daysð
> DSs cows were supposed to start calving after the 15th, guess the let the bull out earlier than we thought as he now has 6 of his 30 calves. Seems to be going well, hope th rest come so easy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how precious is that - so cute. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down.
> 
> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so cute - how could you not take her home. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Clearing my phone and came across this picture ,pets have a way of looking at you to say I'm so cute take me home , they don't look at you to say I'm going to be a stubborn Annie and think I am boss as I get older


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are not that far away tami - it has been a lovely day here. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We got it. I have at least 2".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are hot that far away tami - it has been a lovely day here. --- sam


Sam watch where your fingers are landing!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> I had to get rid of so much when I moved from the spacious apt. Jack and I shared to my "tiny house" in the Sorority mansion. But I have found that I really have not seriously missed much of anything. I love the feeling of lightness it has given me.
> 
> Today I will do a bit of last minute shopping, babysit my DGS for a couple hours, dress up for the pre- formal "cocktail" party (I was so touched when the girls invited me to attend their formal this year! I told them I would attend the pre-partyand then see them off on their hired bus, so I would not feel like a policer at their event. The laughed and said, "Oh MC, you know we will be good.") Then I'm going to do a quick change and be off to the lake for a family early Easter. Chef Donna will be staying at the house.


How fun! It is so nice that the girls enjoy you so much! I'm sure you enjoy them, too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it's going to be outstanding i can tell already. anxious to see what you are knitting. i have yet to do double knitting. --- sam


I've got about 4 rows done think it's going to take awhile???? the cast on row is a bit iffy but I'm not going to frog it as it took forever to do it and was awkward with 3 needles-


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heavens no. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> But did Mother Nature listen?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of boat would be named that? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what kind of boat would be named that? --- sam


Sorry Sam don't know what you're referring to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you get them refilled? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And they don't work without power! Whereas, although my phone is quite sophisticated, it does work when there is a power outage. I was a good 11 hours without power a number of weeks back. Good thing I had edibles in cans. My gas cylinders are out of date.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how do you get them refilled? --- sam


You can't, these are the little ones for my camping stove.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have heard of Jimmy Barnes, but not sure I would have connected him to South Australia.

Very much so- they are currently on their way to Adelaide on the ship- Ten Pound Poms (or as He more politely put it 10 pound tourists. Though Scottish (well He might be Australian by now).

this was what i was talking about. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam watch where your fingers are landing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have heard of Jimmy Barnes, but not sure I would have connected him to South Australia.
> 
> Very much so- they are currently on their way to Adelaide on the ship- Ten Pound Poms (or as He more politely put it 10 pound tourists. Though Scottish (well He might be Australian by now).
> 
> this was what i was talking about. --- sam


Margaret would know, not me, she is reading his Biography/Autobiography.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have heard of Jimmy Barnes, but not sure I would have connected him to South Australia.
> 
> Very much so- they are currently on their way to Adelaide on the ship- Ten Pound Poms (or as He more politely put it 10 pound tourists. Though Scottish (well He might be Australian by now).
> 
> this was what i was talking about. --- sam


That's not the name of the ship, 10 pound Poms were the folk from the UK, who paid 10 pounds to travel to Australia and New Zealand after WW2.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it got to 28c here again today.... this shouldnt happen in April, but hey anything goes. LOL. However by Sunday it is to drop again to 17c. Up and down, up and down.
> 
> I meant to share a photo of Serena days ago, just remembered again so here goes...meet Princess Serena...


Oh she is just growing so fast, what a lovely little cutie!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> A friend of mine is due to give birth at the end of this month. Her 3yr old daughter only wants a baby sister. She says if it's a boy they can throw it in the bin and get another one!


 :sm06: :sm23: Somehow I think if it's a boy, she's going to be very disappointed that she can't put it in the bin. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oldest was just over 2 and quite happy to take a look at new baby while in hospital but when I brought baby home he wanted to know when I was taking him back to mother care and could he have a car instead


Oh my! LOL,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clearing my phone and came across this picture ,pets have a way of looking at you to say I'm so cute take me home , they don't look at you to say I'm going to be a stubborn Annie and think I am boss as I get older


Oh, she's so cute, boy she got so big!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally caught up. 6:20 pm here and it was a very windy and cold day out there. 
Gage stayed home with me today. For the most part it was a quiet day. I slept in which was nice.

Started a little sweater yesterday and finished today. Started the hat 

Topaz - large preemie baby cardy by Marianna Mel on Ravelry

Have a wicked headache. Hope it goes away.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Finally caught up. 6:20 pm here and it was a very windy and cold day out there.
> Gage stayed home with me today. For the most part it was a quiet day. I slept in which was nice.
> 
> Started a little sweater yesterday and finished today. Started the hat
> ...


Good you had a quiet day. The sweater is lovely. Careful about the headache.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Good you had a quiet day. The sweater is lovely. Careful about the headache.


Thank you Martina. It was so bad earlier I almost felt like I was going to be sick. Is not as bad now but still there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Martina. It was so bad earlier I almost felt like I was going to be sick. Is not as bad now but still there.


Oh dear, take care, none-the-less!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I hope Bub gets his eye problems fixed quickly.
> 
> Sonja, Mischka sounds like Kimber, if you're down near her level she has to be right on top of you. She's forever jumping on the GKs & licking them????
> 
> ...


Do you have perennial petunias?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry Sam don't know what you're referring to.


Ten pound pom. I wondered too what that meant.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's not the name of the ship, 10 pound Poms were the folk from the UK, who paid 10 pounds to travel to Australia and New Zealand after WW2.


For a minute, I thought she was talking about a 10 lb. Pomeranian :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finally caught up. 6:20 pm here and it was a very windy and cold day out there.
> Gage stayed home with me today. For the most part it was a quiet day. I slept in which was nice.
> 
> Started a little sweater yesterday and finished today. Started the hat
> ...


Mel, you seem to be getting a lot of headaches. Please tell your dr. That could be serious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> For a minute, I thought she was talking about a 10 lb. Pomeranian :sm09:


Good one Liz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heartiest giggle I've had for quite some months!

I think it is usually interpreted as pomegranate - because of the frequency of rosy cheeks!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good one Liz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heartiest giggle I've had for quite some months!
> 
> I think it is usually interpreted as pomegranate - because of the frequency of rosy cheeks!


Now I learned something new. :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Now I learned something new. :sm09:


There's always something here!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do you have perennial petunias?


I've never heard of perennial petunias, the ones I was transplanting were seeded a month ago


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Clearing my phone and came across this picture ,pets have a way of looking at you to say I'm so cute take me home , they don't look at you to say I'm going to be a stubborn Annie and think I am boss as I get older


Aaaww..... too true. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> do all you seasonal changes start oh the first of the month? --- sam


Yes they do. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photo, so cute. My DH had some really good photos & videos on his phone of the GS & Kimber but they were lost when he dropped it in the river???? I told him he better transfer his photos to computer now but will he?????


Oh dear, I hope he does. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> a new ktp baby - how exciting. how goes the co-habitation. --- sam


So far so good..... things seem to be a bit better which is good. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> don't you usually put you car in the garage? --- sam


Well yes in theory that would be the plan, depends how much "stuff" needs storing, since we dont have attics or basements. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There has been a terrorist attack in Stockholm, I've just had a message from my best friend that she is OK. I was worried as she works right in the middle of stockholm during the week


Glad your friend is safe, so very scary, there are some terrible things happening around the world just now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Outside it is around 12*C, the house is warmer, because I've not got on a Gansey- adjusting to winter temperatures being on their way.
> That is a big contrast!


Gosh 12c is cold, such a big change too quickly. It got to 30c here today then it all turned pear shaped and we had thunderstorms and rain and now at 5pm it is 18c. Tomorrow more rain to come. I would think that this is the end of the warmer weather now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I hope Bub gets his eye problems fixed quickly.
> 
> Sonja, Mischka sounds like Kimber, if you're down near her level she has to be right on top of you. She's forever jumping on the GKs & licking them????
> 
> ...


Hopefully your petunias will thicken up and grow a bit better. Wow 12 dozen! Well done. Would love to see photo when the garden is looking full of flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh 12c is cold, such a big change too quickly. It got to 30c here today then it all turned pear shaped and we had thunderstorms and rain and now at 5pm it is 18c. Tomorrow more rain to come. I would think that this is the end of the warmer weather now.


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: we had really a lovely day most of the time, today. No rain and not much wind. The flood waters are receding a bit, but with no power, no sewage systems.

The SPCA has been busy collecting up abandoned pets and live stock, around Edgecombe, people had so little notice when the ***** broke, they had time only to get themselves out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of perennial petunias, the ones I was transplanting were seeded a month ago


I wondered when you said you were transplanting. I didn't realize you had planted seeds.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: we had really a lovely day most of the time, today. No rain and not much wind. The flood waters are receding a bit, but with no power, no sewage systems.
> 
> The SPCA has been busy collecting up abandoned pets and live stock, around Edgecombe, people had so little notice when the ***** broke, they had time only to get themselves out.


I sure hope they get the power back on soon. It's a shame about the animals but people had to look after their families first.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I sure hope they get the power back on soon. It's a shame about the animals but people had to look after their families first.


Not sure how long it will be, but it means no sewage system. I am glad, though, that the SPCA got in on the act.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the difference between the two. --- sam


I have no idea! Different companies is all I know. Chrome is by Google.


----------

